# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Maastolenkit Tampereella Vol2

## troh

Eiköhän me tarvita uusi ketju vanhan jatkoksi.

Talven 2014 ajot
Torstailenkit Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00 joka viikko, jos sää on suurin piirtein siedettäväIkean SpårKarkunvuoren EnduroEpilänharjun Enduro

----------


## znood

Eka !!!!!!!
Viimeeks ketju avattu 4.5.2012. Päästäänkö nyt edes vuotta poistamatta  :Vink:  Vois avata joka vuodelle aina uuden niin kaikki tietäis että vanhat ei säily. Ehdotan nimeksi Tampereen yhteislenkit 2014  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Puolenpäivän jälkeen kello 13  starttaan katsoon  Ikea Spoorin kunnon ja ajan kierroksen

----------


## Iglumies

Tästä lähtee huomenna Iglu taas Kauppiin tai jonnekkin klo 1100.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tästä lähtee huomenna Iglu taas Kauppiin tai jonnekkin klo 1100.



LäskiPyärällä?!

----------


## izmo

Ikea Spoori tarkistettu ja hyväksi todettu... ei sohjoo enään

----------


## juha gylling

Maastolenkit "ykkösessä" kyselin Pirkkalan polkuja. Kiitokset kaikille apua tarjonneille !

- keep pedaling !

----------


## izmo

> Maastolenkit "ykkösessä" kyselin Pirkkalan polkuja. Kiitokset kaikille apua tarjonneille !
> 
> - keep pedaling !



Tänään ajoin omalla takapihalla ja suunnittelin semmosta reilu  kilometrin lenkkiä mutta oli paljon kävelty ja liukas paikoin

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...oite=kaartotie 4&kunta=&isShown=&lang=fi

----------


## vuohi

Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan niin lähden huomenna klo 1000 tty:n obeliskilta 1.5-2h polkukierrokselle lähialueen maastoihin. Ylämäet hiljaa ja alamäet kovempaa, mäen alla toki ehtii odottelemaan jos joku tulee varovaisemmin.

----------


## znood

Onko pirkkalan kesäpolut vielä ajettavissa kuinka hyvin ?

----------


## attealanen.com

> Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan niin lähden huomenna klo 1000 tty:n obeliskilta 1.5-2h polkukierrokselle lähialueen maastoihin. Ylämäet hiljaa ja alamäet kovempaa, mäen alla toki ehtii odottelemaan jos joku tulee varovaisemmin.



Pärjääkö kesärenkailla liikenteessä? Voisin lähtee talven ensimmäiselle maastolenkille mukaan.

----------


## vuohi

Huomennahan sen näkee, kesärenkailla olis itsekkin haave ajella  :Leveä hymy:  Ainakin eilen meni vielä ihan mukavasti kesäkumeillakin kun osasi parissa paikassa vähän varoa.

----------


## pööräilijä

Marski-LBP-Atala-Teiskontien varsi oli varsin jäisiä, mutta kyllä isä perässä tuli pystyssä. Jään pinnassa on kerros pitolunta, tiedä sitten mikä on virallinen nimi, mutta nahkeeta lunta kuitenkin. Nastat auttaa paljon, mutta kuten sanoin, pysyi perässä.

----------


## attealanen.com

Hienoa! Jos muutkin kesäkummeilla niin kyllä minäkin :Hymy:  huomenna mukana siis

----------


## pööräilijä

Kesäkumeilla kannattaa olla tarkkana mutkissa, joiden taa ei näe. Osassa on aika ikävä pinta. Nastasuositus, jos vauhtia on yhtään enempää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

Makkarajärven ympäristössä ei nastarengas perjantaina ollut ollenkaan huono vaihtoehto. Kielletyllä polulla oikein kävi jalankulkijoita sääliksi, kun nastoilla pito oli hirmuinen puhtaalla jäällä ja muut liukasteli...

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Kielletty, makkara ja Viitastenperä meni eilen oikein huvin suvikumeilla - tosin läskisellaisilla. Muutenkin nuo polut todella hyvässä kunnossa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Halimaa Harjuniitty Alisenkallio Ylisenkalllio Lamminpää Hatolansuo melkein kympin arvoset talvipolut ja jäätä ei paljoo missään eli sumikumeilla mentiin  ja tänään ei roiskunut rapa eikä palellut eli melkein kympin arvoinen talvikeli... voitti jämi neljäkakkosen  kuusi nolla

----------


## vuohi

Hervanta-halilla alueella pyörittiin, itse nössöilin ja pistin nastat alle. Vaikka hyvinhän tuolla kesäkumeillakin näytti menevän, alamäissä ehkä sai vähän paremmin kyytiä nastoilla.

edit: On siellä kyllä kiviäkin jään lisäksi eli jos on huonot nastakumit alla niin voi tulla nastakatoa. Itsellä pysyy maagisen hyvin ISP:ssä piikit kiinni ei lähtenyt taaskaan vissiin yhtään irti.

----------


## marko.k

Ei oo nyt mullakaan lähteny enää nastoja irti vaikka oon kivikossa ajanu liian kovilla paineilla. Uutena niitä ropisi irti ennen kunnon sisäänajoa.

----------


## Iglumies

> ... melkein kympin arvoset talvipolut ja jäätä ei paljoo missään eli sumikumeilla mentiin  ja tänään ei roiskunut rapa eikä palellut eli melkein kympin arvoinen talvikeli...



Sama, Tasanteelta Kauppiin ja takasin, juureksia ja kiveksiä mukavasti näkyvillä.
Ju$$ilta vaan loppu kunto kesken, eikä jaksanu loppuun asti, Juri kyllä jaksoi :Hymy:

----------


## Ju$$i

En tiä missä se loppu oli, mutta en lähteny kattoon. Ei oo helppoo olla heikko. Mun röllimettien kierros kesti reilu kaheksankymppiä. Onneks sai palan kakkua matkalla niin jakso juuri kotiin.  Iglu yritti muiluttaa ja rupes tekeen iskuja heikoille vaunuille  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Oliko Iklu laina- vai omalla kalulla heilumassa?!

----------


## Iglumies

Omalla, lainakalun kanssa olen hillunut vaan ittekseni.

----------


## troh

Vehoniemen reitti on huippukunnossa. Kirkkoharjulla joutuu vähän miettimään vaihtoehtoisia polkuja, ettei joudu ladulle. Vaihtoehtoja riittää. Myös Ranta-Koiviston pitkokset on kunnossa. Vehoniemen automuseo on kiinni, mutta Kaivannon Keidas siinä alhaalla Lahdentien pohjoispuolella on OK kahvila. Pyörän jälkiä tuolla suunnalla ei paljoakaan näkynyt. Vasta kyötikkälästä Lentolaan välillä oli jonkun muun jälkiä maassa.

----------


## znood

Sääksjärven polut on huippukunnossa. Järven jäät jäädähtäny tän päivän aikana silleen että ei uppoa yhtään  :Hymy: 
http://goo.gl/maps/stShs
Särkijärven rantapolku parempi kun kesällä  :Hymy: 
Huomenna vois käydä katsastamassa Koukkurahkan taas  :Hymy:

----------


## attealanen.com

Kiitoksia vuohelle opastuksesta hervoodin poluilla. Kesäkummeilla tosiaan pärjäsi kun muisti noudattaa pööräilijän ohjeita. Mihin aikaan znood on lähdössä huomenna kurvailemaan? Voisin lähtee pelaasaileen jos vaan sopii.

----------


## attealanen.com

Löytyykö huomiselle lenkkiseuraa mistään päin Tamperetta? Ei ole oikein polut hallussa joten opastajia kaivataan

----------


## juri78

> En tiä missä se loppu oli, mutta en lähteny kattoon. Ei oo helppoo olla heikko. Mun röllimettien kierros kesti reilu kaheksankymppiä. Onneks sai palan kakkua matkalla niin jakso juuri kotiin.  Iglu yritti muiluttaa ja rupes tekeen iskuja heikoille vaunuille



Kiitoksia vaan pojjille päivän reissun seurasta. Polut melkein yhtä kovassa kunnossa ku "muilu"jussi!  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Löytyykö huomiselle lenkkiseuraa mistään päin Tamperetta? Ei ole oikein polut hallussa joten opastajia kaivataan





http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...normal&lang=fi

Onko toi jo tuttu.... uraa on helppo seurata ja tonne tulee varmaan porukkaa aamusta iltaan...

----------


## Ju$$i

Oon nyt ajanut 1,5 vuoden aikana maastossa n.15 tkm. On sitten aivan hevon kukkua, etteikö polkuja opi ajamalla. Kertaakaan en ole karttaa tarvinnut.  On se silti hyvä että niitä merkataan ylös jälkipolville, jos ne ei muuten polkuja löydä. Sitä varten on nyt oma ketjukin missä peksata mielin määrin.

----------


## tankero

> Oon nyt ajanut 1,5 vuoden aikana maastossa n.15 tkm. On sitten aivan hevon kukkua, etteikö polkuja opi ajamalla.



Tässähän oli kylläkin kyse siitä, että toisen perässä ajamalla ei välttämättä opi kovin helposti. Ei kyllä myöskään sovi yleistää oman kokemuksen perusteella  :Hymy:  

Itelle ei kyllä jää päähän uudet polut edes välttävästi jos jonkun perässä ajelen. Kyllä sitä oppii paljon nopeammin, kun on päässään se yleiskuva alueesta karttana, ja että ajaa itsekseen havainnoiden ympäristöä hyvin. 

Eihän sitä lähdetä erävaelluksellekaan ilman karttasuunnittelua. Miksi uusien maastopyöräreittien koluaminen olisi eri juttu?

Jokainen tyylillään, eikös niin?  :Hymy: 


OT:n lopetan itse tähän. 


Sent from my commodore 64

----------


## star trek

Mä oon myös sitä mieltä että hyvä niitä reittejä on kerätä niille jotka haluaa ja osaa niitten perusteella tuolla metsässä ajaa
itse en kuulu näihin ja reitit tampereella ketju on sitä varten! kartasta olen joskus katsonut ja sitte lähteny polkuja koluamaan
ja voi sitä riemua kun on uuden polunpätkän löytäny :Hymy:  siis itselle uuden. Ja vielä tosta lähtöpaikka spekuloinnista toi esimerkki
oli mun lenkistä ja siinä oli mainittu myös osoite joten jos ei sillä löydä niin voi voi ja mikä siinä lähtöpaikan kuuklettamisessa on 
vaikeeta kun muutenkin lenkkivalmistelut tehdään netissä :Kieli pitkällä:  Ajetaan enemmän.

----------


## Talisker

> ...On sitten aivan hevon kukkua, etteikö polkuja opi ajamalla. Kertaakaan en ole karttaa tarvinnut...



Aitoa Peukaloisen retket kamaa. "Sitä varten on nyt oma ketjukin..."

----------


## Iglumies

Siellä peukaloisten retkissä välillä kerrotaan lenkille lähdöstäkin.

----------


## Leku

Ihan liian sekavaa hommaa, kun yhdelle tuppukylälle sallitaan mitä, kolme vai jopa neljä eri lenkkiketjua? Helsinki on suurempi ja siellä on paremmat maastot, vaadin sille kylälle tällä perusteella ainakin viisi eri kettinkiä!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## izmo

Kartta katsotaan kotona ja sitten lähdetään etsiin... joskus on jopa kannettu pyöriä kun ei oo löytynyt polun päätä mutta jotenkin haastavaa :Cool:  Kyllä Tampere(ympäristö) on ykkönen Maastoltaan ja Helsinki tulee perässä kaukana....

Perässä ajamisessa ei heti maasto jää mieleen kun yleensä tuijottaa veturin taka kummia

(täälläkin tosin nipistetään maastopolkua pois pikkuhiljaa esim Kyyninkalliot pienenee)

----------


## Ju$$i

> Aitoa Peukaloisen retket kamaa. "Sitä varten on nyt oma ketjukin..."



Mitä sinä oikein rienaat? Oliko toi taas muka hyöäkkäys sun kaniini touhuihin? Ihmettelin aiheellisesti, miten ei muka poilkuja opi ajamalla niinkuin aina ennenkin. Siihen perään laitoin, että on kuitenkin hyvä, että niitä merkataan ylös. 

Sun ei tarvi vahtia joka helvetin ketjua. Varsinkaan kun tämä foorumi ei ole Kanuuna omistuksessa. Mun puolesta voisit ostaa vaikka sukset ja Juu nou...Ja sen mun jäsenkirjan voi repiä. Te ette tarvi minua ja päinvastoin. *Olet nyt useamman vuoden vittuillut päin naamaa lenkillä ja täällä.* Joku 70-vuotias pappa ei määräile mitä täälä tai ulkopuolella tapahtuu. Lenkit pyörii kyllä ilman sinuakin koko ajan. Ne on vaan paljolti maan alla sattuneesta syystä. Katoppa moniko "ulkopuolinen" ilmottelee maantielenkkejänsä. Syytä voisit miettiä...

Ja nyt tietyt opetuslapset voi kuorossa kompata kiihottajaansa tähän alapuolelle...

Adios

----------


## Leku

Minkä ikäinen pitää olla määräilläkseen? Entä käykö samanikäinen mummo? Tarviiko maan alla valoja?

T.nimim. "epätietoinen Kymistä"

----------


## znood

Ei siinä mitään .. jatkakaa  :Hymy:     -> poistuu hakemaan popcornia.

----------


## Leku

Eikös kerran ollut semmoinen yhden hengen bändikin, mikä hajosi sisäisiin ristiriitoihin. En sitten itte tiä oliko, mutta näin Izmo kertoi.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## izmo

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...5&d=1396850904

Lähdin piruuttaan kattoon tota kuvaa ja samalla yritin ettiä Birkalan paloasemalta polkua Haikanvuorelle  ja ilman summer mappia olin ihan pihalla siellä Haikanvuoren päällä... muistikuvan mukaan viime vuosituhannella meni vielä polku vuoren päälle mutta nyt tuli kirkkaat nauhat vaan vastaan enkä löytänyt hyvää polkua... ne viime vuosituhannen polun pohjat on kyllä osin tallella

http://www.fonecta.fi/s/1aAn

----------


## znood

Toi kuva on tuolta lähempää birkalaa eikä haikanvuorelta ?

EDIT : LINKKI SENSUROITU KOSKA KUVARASTI  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Toi kuva on tuolta lähempää birkalaa eikä haikanvuorelta ?
> 
> EDIT : LINKKI SENSUROITU KOSKA KUVARASTI



talvella kiersin kuvarastin ohi ja nyt uudestaan

----------


## Löde

Linkkiä ei näy, mutta sanonpahan vaan, että Pirkkalan takametsät on täynnä loistavia polunpätkiä :-)

----------


## izmo

> Linkkiä ei näy, mutta sanonpahan vaan, että Pirkkalan takametsät on täynnä loistavia polunpätkiä :-)



Mutta kyllä polkua on enempi lähtenyt kuin tullut tilalle... ennen vanhaan viime vuosituhannella ajettiin Turkkiradalta Pirkkahallin pihaan ilman että eteen tuli ulkoiluväylää Bauhaussin kaupasta puhumattakaan :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## izmo

> Linkkiä ei näy, mutta sanonpahan vaan, että Pirkkalan takametsät on täynnä loistavia polunpätkiä :-)



http://www.fonecta.fi/s/1aKJ

Birkalan etumetsästä katsoin polkua ja Partolan kenkätehtaan vieressä tulin isolle hylätylle valkoiselle tiilitalolle(vm 60-70) ja näytti että oli lähdetty lätkimään kun sammaleet kasvoivat
terasilla ja huonekaluja näky olevan sisällä vielä....  mikähän talo ja liittyykö kenkätehtaaseen?

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryysyranta   tää tuli mieleen mutta talo oli valkonen

----------


## star trek

> http://www.fonecta.fi/s/1aKJ
> 
> Birkalan etumetsästä katsoin polkua ja Partolan kenkätehtaan vieressä tulin isolle hylätylle valkoiselle tiilitalolle(vm 60-70) ja näytti että oli lähdetty lätkimään kun sammaleet kasvoivat
> terasilla ja huonekaluja näky olevan sisällä vielä....  mikähän talo ja liittyykö kenkätehtaaseen?
> 
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryysyranta   tää tuli mieleen mutta talo oli valkonen



Siellä mäen päällä? Muistelisin että taisi olla kenkätehtailijan talo se.

----------


## izmo

> Siellä mäen päällä? Muistelisin että taisi olla kenkätehtailijan talo se.



valkonen tiilitalo varmaan 500 neliöö ja kävin uudestaan kurkkaan siellä terassilla... paljon makuuhuoneita jossa oli "kutsunapit" Lankku lattiat oli hajotettu osin tahallaan tai vesi....  huonekalut oli vielä sisällä mutta sammal kasvoi ulkoportaalla niin ei varmaan kenkä oo mennyt siittä moneen vuoteen

----------


## troh

Se on taas Torstai. Ulkona näyttäisi olevan hyvä sää ainakin täältä Espoosta katsottuna. Linnainmaan Prismalta lähtee normaali torstailenkki 18:00 - ilman minua. Menkää te muut ajamaan.

----------


## tmile

Huomenna lauantaina n. 3-4h TdT katsastusta. Lähtö Linnainmaan Citymarket klo 10:15. Perus aktiivi vauhti. 
Suikaleet - Pirunvuori - Tuomikallio - Naistenlahti - Koskenranta - Pirkkahalli - Taapori - Ikea - Hallila -> Linnainmaa.

----------


## troh

> Se on taas Torstai. Ulkona näyttäisi olevan hyvä sää ainakin täältä Espoosta katsottuna. Linnainmaan Prismalta lähtee normaali torstailenkki 18:00 - ilman minua. Menkää te muut ajamaan.



Sateliittitiedustelu on havainnut torstailenkin meneen tätä jälkeä. Taisi Jampe olla kärjessä, vaikka satelliittitieto ei sitä kerrokaan.

----------


## izmo

Mitä nappia täytyy painaa että pääsee näkeen sateliitin ?

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään klo 17.  TdT puolikas 1 lähtee Bauhausin parkkialueelta haeskelee polkua 2 tunniksi. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## huiski

Olisiko kukaan lähdössä lenkille kahden aikoihin?

----------


## tmile

> Huomenna lauantaina n. 3-4h TdT katsastusta. Lähtö Linnainmaan Citymarket klo 10:15. Perus aktiivi vauhti. Suikaleet - Pirunvuori - Tuomikallio - Naistenlahti - Koskenranta - Pirkkahalli - Taapori - Ikea - Hallila -> Linnainmaa.



Tuollaista mentiin 2-3 kuskin voimin. Taaporin lähettyvillä oli motot ajettu uhkaavasti polun viereen.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...gl6vjpslsojuq4

----------


## izmo

Tuolta "hakkuu" nuolelta pitäis vielä varmuuden vuoksi yrittää löytää läpiajo reitti lännenpää

----------


## huiski

Huomenna tiistaina klo 14 Koikkarin Prismalta parin tunnin lenkki. Suunnitelmana ajella Särkijärven rannan kautta Hallilan parhaille poluille. 
Laita viestiä jos tulet mukaan, niin en suotta koukkaa Prismalle, jos ei tulijoita ole.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkona  Rtechin pihasta klo 17 lähtee puolikas 1 TdT reittiä katsoo.
*Rtech Suspension Oy
Aunankorvenkatu 2
33840 Tampere*

----------


## izmo

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...&mode=&lang=fi

moto oli tehnyt kapulasillan polulle ja käynyt koukkaamassa jossain lännessä... en lähtenyt katsoon kuinka pitkälle moton jälki meni...

----------


## Ju$$i

> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...&mode=&lang=fi
> 
> moto oli tehnyt kapulasillan polulle ja käynyt koukkaamassa jossain lännessä... en lähtenyt katsoon kuinka pitkälle moton jälki meni...



Tästä löytyy pätkä Pirkkakorosta Ikeaan. Hieno pätkä ja yllättävän paljon oli polkua jäljellä moton jäljiltä Pirkkalassa.  Etsivä löytää.

----------


## izmo

ittekin tykkäs mutta siittä moton jäljestä ja juurespolusta en anna täyttä kymppiä

----------


## larppa

Kait tänään ajetaan torstailenkkiä Linnainmaan Prismalta?

----------


## Gebetto

Ajetaan, ja toivotaan että joku vetääkin.

----------


## troh

Joo se on torstai, ja minä en taaskaan pääse. Samoin yhkaa käydä myös ensiviikolla. Eiköhän sinne kuitenkin näin hyvällä säällä lenkkiporukka muodostu.

Linnainmaan Prisma 18:00. Valoja ei enään tarvita, jos lenkki pysyy 2h ajoajassa.

----------


## peeppa

Osaako joku sanoa, että kieretäänkö tässä tämän päivän torstai lenkissä Tdt polkuja? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9105P laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## troh

Jampe vetää tämän päivän Torstailenkin kulkematta merkittävää matkaa TdT reitillä. 
Linnainmaan Prisma 18:00.

----------


## star trek

Huomenna siis kolmenkulmalta ketunkivelle klo. 1100 abc; n pihasta 3.5-4.5h vauhti ei tapa helpohkoa polkua.

----------


## Gebetto

Kännyräpsy eilisen torstailenkin tauolta: https://app.younited.com/?shareObjec...f-e29db42b372f

(Onpas kökköä kun younitedista ei näemmä saa suoraa kuvalinkkiä ja tuokin aukeaa oletuksena thumbnailiin.)

----------


## izmo

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...&mode=&lang=fi

moto on käynyt ilmeisesti hakeen puita polun yli tuolta kivikon pohjoispuolelta ja tuonut puut radanvarteen huoltotielle

----------


## Ju$$i

Huomenna Su yhteislenkki Lamminpäästä klo:10:03. Ajetaan 3h-5h ja nähdään paljon polkua Lamminpää-puuvuori-Nokia-akselilla. Lenkki suunnattu hieman enemmän ajaville.

----------


## izmo

enpäs oo paljoo ehtinyt ajeleen ja tuumasin jos ottaa matkaan punasen jossa varusteena hiilikeppi edessä ja 34 ratas niin tohtiiko lähtee matkaan jos .....

----------


## Hemppo

Ajeleeko Tampereella joku maasturilla, jossa on koko runko peitetty punasella teipillä, jossa toistuu sana "Luja"? Kaveri vaan keskustassa bongas semmosen jostain kerrostalon nurkalta roskiksen takaa. Herätti vaan huomion, kun pyörä oli ihan hyvillä osilla varustettu, mutta runko teipattu kauttaaltaan piiloon ja parkissa tommosessa paikassa. Että onko ihan oikeilla teillä...

----------


## izmo

joskus muistan tapauksen Nikolas Ojala....

" lujaa lada laatua "

----------


## marko.k

Huomenna ei pääse Jussin lenkille mutta pitää joskus lähteä mukaan "kevyelle" sunnuntai lenkille.

----------


## star trek

Tänään olis ollu kevyt lauantai lenkki.

----------


## marko.k

Juu mutta harvoin pääsee mukaan yhteislenkeille.

----------


## izmo

Veturi on luvannut mennä sopivaa vauhtia ja parempi kilometri hyvää mennä kuin puoli kilometriä huonoo... vanha viidakon sananlasku

----------


## Ju$$i

No ei tästä nyt ihan sortsikeliä saatukkaan. Sade on käynyt Nokialla. Pudotan peksejä reippaasta jouhevaan. Itellä ei oikein jalat kunnossa. Mutta paljon nähdään polkua silti tänään.

----------


## izmo

Täällä ei märkä ja kohta aurinko... luulen että + 13 nähdään mittarissa

http://ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/sade-ja-...uomen-etelaosa

on se seitsemän aikaan pyyhkässyt koko läänin yli... ei mennä hiekkaan ?

----------


## izmo

Lamminpäästä lähti yhdeksän katsoon onko maasto märkää ja aika monta palas Lamminpäähän 67 km ja ave 19 jälkeen... hyvää röllipolkua löytyi eikä sitä märkää hiekkaa paljoo ollut Julkujärven takana ja Nokian kalliot oli ihan kympin arvoiset

----------


## izmo

> Juu mutta harvoin pääsee mukaan yhteislenkeille.



joo ei mitään selityksiä... tän päivän lenkki oli kymppi ja vauhtikin sopiva että ois jopa inseera pysynyt perässä

----------


## juri78

Kiitoksia veturille ja muillekki seurasta vaikken lamminpäähä takas tullukkaa. Ampitti näytti kotona 92km ja 5h. Ave 18,4. Keli oli viimesen päälle. Heikkojalka meinas tosin hyytyä loppua kohti. Hyvä reissu!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

kyllähän lenkillä tulee mittaa siirtymineen 99 km niin kannattaa ottaa pullo juotavaa ja banaani mukaan että ei niksahda... muutamat  talutti lopussa se Horhan rinteen ylös kun oli banaanit lopussa

----------


## JarkkoM

> Kiitoksia veturille ja muillekki seurasta vaikken lamminpäähä takas tullukkaa. Ampitti näytti kotona 92km ja 5h. Ave 18,4. Keli oli viimesen päälle. Heikkojalka meinas tosin hyytyä loppua kohti. Hyvä reissu!



Kuulin sun viestin, mutta oltiin just kauhujen nousussa lamminpäässä, ja päässä vaan humisi. En enää osannu vastata.

----------


## Ju$$i

Kiitos kaikille. Hyvässä kunnossa näyttää porukka olevan jo näin aikaisin. Naapuri pyysi maantielenkille kun tulin kotiin. Sanoin, että jos heti mennään niin Ok. Ei kerinny ennen iltaa valitettavasti. Olis palauttelu tehny poikaa...

----------


## JarkkoM

> muutamat  talutti lopussa se Horhan rinteen ylös kun oli banaanit lopussa



Nyt oot kyllä nähny unta

----------


## izmo

> Nyt oot kyllä nähny unta



ehkä kuvittelin vaan kun ei häntää näkynyt mutta mäki tultiin ilmeisesti ajamalla horjuen pikkurattaalla :Sekaisin: 

onneksi on vaan kolmekuutonen niin on pakko nousta vauhdilla tai taluttaa :Cool:

----------


## JarkkoM

Jos pyörässä on pikkuratas, niin sitä pitää kans käyttää :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tmile

Hyvää kuntoa palauttavaa retkeilyä, vaikka jalat loppuivatkin jo ennen harjuniittyä. Nyt on yli 200km maastoa kolmeen päivään. 



Jos huomenna vielä taaporia katsomaan.

----------


## znood

Piti käydä kuvarastia siirtää mut nää kulmakunnan yliaktiivit taas vei nenän edestä rastin kymmenellä minuutilla.

Noh ajeltiin sit kisapirtin kautta ja korjattiin se pohjoisreunan polku myrskynkaadoista sahaamalla pari puuta ja tekemällä yks ylitys.
Ei tarvi tunkata enää.

----------


## huiski

Komeeta keliä näyttäisi olevan ensi viikolla. Pääseekö joku ajaan päivällä?  Huomenna keskiviikkona 15 jälkeen? Lähtö esim. Peltolammin koululta ja siitä Pirkkalan metsiin?

Voin säätää lähtöaikaa esimerkiksi klo 16 ja lähtöpaikka tällöin Korkinmäen ja Hallilan (eiköhän tuohon tunnissa siirry metsää pitkin) välinen kevyenliikenteen silta. Suunta voisi siitä olla kohti Kisapirttiä. 2-3 tuntia tuosta eteenpäin ajoa rauhallisen vauhtiin.

----------


## Juho

Vieläkö torstain yhteislenkit Linnainmaan Prismalta pyörii? Kuinka haastavia reittejä yleensä ajetaan, että kannattaako Tampereen juurakoihin tottumattoman lähteä yhteislenkille lyhytjoustoisella pyörällä?

----------


## troh

Torstailenkit pyörii tuttuun tapaan (eli olen Espoossa työmatkalla, en ehdi - joku muu vetää. Varmaan Jampe.) joka Torstai Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Tarkoitus on, että mukaan voi lähteä kuka vain, eli että vauhti pidetään ryhmän hitaimmalle sopivalla tasolla. Reittien vaativuudesta ei luvata yhtään mitään. Se tavallaan kuuluu asiaan, että vastaan saattaa tulla ihan mitä vain. Vetäjä saattaa käydä katsomassa jotain uutta. Joskus siitä tulee menestys, joskus tunkkausta. Harvoin kuitenkaan kehdataan tehdä U-käännöstä. Jos maasto on vaikeaa, vauhtia tiputetaan vastaavasti. Tietynlainen uteliaisuus kuuluu asiaan. 

Keskiviikkolenkit alkaa 7.5. 18:30 Lamminpäässä. Siellä maastot on keskimäärin tasaisempia, väkimäärä isompi, jne.

----------


## huiski

Huomenna perjantaina klo 15.00 Koivistonkylän Prismalta  kevyt vauhtinen teknisempi 2-3h lenkki. 
Jos ei ilmoittautuneita, niin oikaisen suoraan poluille.

----------


## JuKKos

Onko huomenna lauantaina yhteislenkkejä lähdössä jostain päin Tamperetta? Mites sunnuntaina?

Komeeta keliä on ainakin luvassa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko huomenna lauantaina yhteislenkkejä lähdössä jostain päin Tamperetta? Mites sunnuntaina?
> 
> Komeeta keliä on ainakin luvassa.



linnainmaan prismalta klo 11.oo sellainen enskahenkinen, =saatetaan jäädää hieromaan kivoja alamäkiä useempaankin otteeseen, lenkki lähtee ainakkin täällä itäpuolella..

kaikki on tervetulleita mukaan, mitään siirtymänopeusenätyksiä ei tällä lenkillä ajeta, vaan fiilistellään alamäkiä ja ajellaan niitä reippasti..

----------


## JuKKos

> linnainmaan prismalta klo 11.oo sellainen enskahenkinen, =saatetaan jäädää hieromaan kivoja alamäkiä useempaankin otteeseen, lenkki lähtee ainakkin täällä itäpuolella..
> 
> kaikki on tervetulleita mukaan, mitään siirtymänopeusenätyksiä ei tällä lenkillä ajeta, vaan fiilistellään alamäkiä ja ajellaan niitä reippasti..



Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Hakusessa olisi ehkä enemmän XC-henkistä menoa, mulla kun on alla jäykkäperäinen menopeli, ei ole ihan parhaimmillaan kovassa juurakossa. Olin eilen Linnainmaalta lähteneen porukan mukana, kiitos heille oli oikein mukava reissu.

Ilmoitetaanko porukkalenkeistä muualla kuin tällä foorumilla?

----------


## -markus-

> Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Hakusessa olisi ehkä enemmän XC-henkistä menoa, mulla kun on alla jäykkäperäinen menopeli, ei ole ihan parhaimmillaan kovassa juurakossa. Olin eilen Linnainmaalta lähteneen porukan mukana, kiitos heille oli oikein mukava reissu.
> 
> Ilmoitetaanko porukkalenkeistä muualla kuin tällä foorumilla?



Polupyöräliike Nippelin pihasta (Juvelankatu 8) lähtee yksi pieni porukka klo 10. TdT reittivaihtoehtoja ajellaan semmoset 4 tuntia hyvin lepposaan tahtiin, pääosin XC-henkistä. Mukaan saa tulla.

----------


## JuKKos

> Polupyöräliike Nippelin pihasta (Juvelankatu 8) lähtee yksi pieni porukka klo 10. TdT reittivaihtoehtoja ajellaan semmoset 4 tuntia hyvin lepposaan tahtiin, pääosin XC-henkistä. Mukaan saa tulla.



Kuullostaa hyvältä, saatan ilmaantua paikalle.

----------


## zeke

Onkos harmaata Marinia kellä hukassa. Pispalanharjulla hiukan pyörästä jäljellä rengasliikkeen lähellä.

----------


## znood

Tehtiimpäs eilen huhtavuorelta peltolammin alikulkuun menevään polkuun siihen rutakon kohdalle kapulasilta.

Multa löytyis myös pari järeetä lavaa jos tarvittee johonkin silloiksi(vrt pehkusuon päässä oleva 2011 mun & izmon sinne kantama lava).

----------


## izmo

> Tehtiimpäs eilen huhtavuorelta peltolammin alikulkuun menevään polkuun siihen rutakon kohdalle kapulasilta.
> 
> Multa löytyis myös pari järeetä lavaa jos tarvittee johonkin silloiksi(vrt pehkusuon päässä oleva 2011 mun & izmon sinne kantama lava).



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...324129&lang=fi

mun takapihalle pitäis kantaa lava....

----------


## Iglumies

> linnainmaan prismalta klo 11.oo sellainen enskahenkinen, =saatetaan jäädää hieromaan kivoja alamäkiä useempaankin otteeseen, lenkki lähtee ainakkin täällä itäpuolella..
> 
> kaikki on tervetulleita mukaan, mitään siirtymänopeusenätyksiä ei tällä lenkillä ajeta, vaan fiilistellään alamäkiä ja ajellaan niitä reippasti..



Hyvä nälkä ainakin tuli, jonka onneksi sai kahdella täyteenahdetulla tortillalla ja parilla pilsnerillä taltutettua.
Varsin mukava kiemura tuli, vaikka lopetinkin kesken Kumpulassa :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Hyvä nälkä ainakin tuli, jonka onneksi sai kahdella täyteenahdetulla tortillalla ja parilla pilsnerillä taltutettua.
> Varsin mukava kiemura tuli, vaikka lopetinkin kesken Kumpulassa



Vieläkin on nälkä, kun ei oo kerenny syömään, vaihdoin siinä samalla hiellä vielä auton kesävalssit alle ja hain muksut hoidosta..

Kiemurat: http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/487287868 ..jatkettiin vielä LBP-roppilinjan kautta siitä kun jäit pois..

Video: tulee huomena tai tässä joskus, jahka kerkeen..

Kiitos osallistujille, kivaa oli..!!!

----------


## aautio

Täältäkin löytyy pari ylim. lavaa. Idän suuntaan jonnekin vois järkätä, jos joku keksii paikan. Kemizti?

Banaanijänis.

----------


## Kemizti

> Täältäkin löytyy pari ylim. lavaa. Idän suuntaan jonnekin vois järkätä, jos joku keksii paikan. Kemizti?
> 
> Banaanijänis.



Onhan tuolla mettässä noita ikiaikaisia kuraojia, mikkä ei kuivu koskaan.. pitää vuntsia..

----------


## znood

karttalinkkejä .. lavat voi löytää aika nopeesti paikalle ?
Joku oli näemmä yrittäny taaporinvuorelle tehdä helpotuksia jyrkkään kohtaan...

----------


## izmo

Se Taaborinvuori ois aika kiva ajaa läpi mutta se itäpään ränniin tarvis tosiaan jotain tehdä ja viimeksi ajoin niin en nähnyt helpotusta mutta itäpäässä on kaksi reittiä Taaborille...

----------


## izmo

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...19385717_n.jpg

bongasin aamulla jonkun kompura jalan menossa maasturilla kohti Melon voimalaa ja siinä rautatiellä horjui ja yritin huudella että pois sieltä

----------


## marko.k

Nyt on sitten mustavuoren dirtin ja tien välinen polku valmis. Dirtti kuskit ei tykkää että niiden radan kautta ajetaan ja tietä pitkin vähän tylsä. Ajateltu linja lähtee hissin kääntöpään oikealta puolelta ja sukeltaa oikealle alas. Siellä sitten onkin jo hieman jarruttelu jälkiä että ei pitäisi eksyä. Saa käyttää että pysyy auki. Ja alaspäin ainoastaan mielellään.

----------


## znood

Nokialla käytiin sahailemassa iltapäivästä nyt 3h  :Hymy:  Paikalliset huomaa kyllä mitkä puut on katkennu pois perusreiteiltä  :Hymy: .

----------


## star trek

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...19385717_n.jpg
> 
> bongasin aamulla jonkun kompura jalan menossa maasturilla kohti Melon voimalaa ja siinä rautatiellä horjui ja yritin huudella että pois sieltä



Ne tasoristeykset on niin pelottavia että jalat oikeen tutisee ja sitte viä maantiämiähet huutelee, päivä pilalla :Kieli pitkällä: 
Niie että täyty käydä viä kaupissa ajamassa rantapolku ja kaikki kivikot ja ylämäet ees taas 78km tänään.
Sitte viä jonku paarin ikkunassa heilutellaan kaljatuoppia.

----------


## Kemizti

> Vieläkin on nälkä, kun ei oo kerenny syömään, vaihdoin siinä samalla hiellä vielä auton kesävalssit alle ja hain muksut hoidosta..
> 
> Kiemurat: http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/487287868 ..jatkettiin vielä LBP-roppilinjan kautta siitä kun jäit pois..
> 
> Video: tulee huomena tai tässä joskus, jahka kerkeen..
> 
> Kiitos osallistujille, kivaa oli..!!!



Se video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCU1...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Ju$$i

Nosto........

----------


## JuKKos

Onko lauantaina Lamminpäästä lähtiöitä sellaiselle ei niin tappovauhtiselle lenkille?

----------


## troh

Viikonlopun lenkeistä Lamminpäässä en tiedä, mutta keskiviikkolenkit alkaa 7.5. eli se on ensiviikon keskiviikko. 18:30 siitä urheilumajalta. Mallat taas veturina. Keskiviikkolenkit on tarkoitettu kaikille, eli tappovauhtia se ei ole kellekkään. Lenkit on takavuosina keränneet varsin laajan osallistujajoukon mukaan lukien ensikertalaiset ja myös kisakuskit. Ensikertalaisetkin selviävät lenkistä, harrastajille ne on kevyitä ja kisakuskeilla ei välttämättä edes PK-sykealueella.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kiitos tiedosta, katsotaan jos vaikka uskaltaisi tulla paikalle...

Voi olla vähän väärä ketju kysellä, mutta kysynpä silti pikaisesti.  :Hymy: 

Onko täällä muita fillarilta kiellettyjä alueita kuin Pyynikki? Ettei maalaisena vahingossa pilaa kaikkien MTB-kuskien mainetta. Kaupissa kävin eilen lasten kanssa kävelyllä ja se näytti kiinnostavalta seudulta...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tehaku

> Onko täällä muita fillarilta kiellettyjä alueita kuin Pyynikki?



Hervannassa Suolijärveä kiertää "Kielletty polku", jossa voi silloin tällöin tulla sanomista kävelijöiltä.

----------


## izmo

> Nosto........



väki ?

ovi ?

----------


## troh

> Onko täällä muita fillarilta kiellettyjä alueita kuin Pyynikki? Ettei maalaisena vahingossa pilaa kaikkien MTB-kuskien mainetta. Kaupissa kävin eilen lasten kanssa kävelyllä ja se näytti kiinnostavalta seudulta...



Pyynikin ja Hervannan kielletyn lisäksi on lukuisia luonnonsuojelualueita, joilla pyöräily on kielletty. Niitä on vaikea havaita, joten jos vahinko käy, kannattaa vedota maalaisuuteen ja ottaa opiksi. Soukonvuoren ja Halimasjärven luonnonsuojelualueet tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------


## juri78

> väki ?
> 
> ovi ?



lenkki?! ;P

----------


## izmo

> lenkki?! ;P



kuningas ......

 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## juri78

Vehoniemelle ja takas hu 10.30 kaukajärven kirjastolta. Vauhti reipas, ei matelua, mutta ei uutta reittiennätystä. Lähtijät ilmottautukoot 9.00 menn., muuten painelen toista kautta puskaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Vehoniemelle ja takas hu 10.30 kaukajärven kirjastolta. Vauhti reipas, ei matelua, mutta ei uutta reittiennätystä. Lähtijät ilmottautukoot 9.00 menn., muuten painelen toista kautta puskaan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eikö sinne Kaukajärven kirjastolle oo tulossa jo porukkaa... monta sataa tarvitaan ?

Lamminpäästä myös lähtee lenkki klo 10.30

----------


## juri78

> Eikö sinne Kaukajärven kirjastolle oo tulossa jo porukkaa... monta sataa tarvitaan ?
> 
> Lamminpäästä myös lähtee lenkki klo 10.30



Jaa, sitten on menny multa ohi jos sieltä oli jo sovittu lähtö. Ei tarvita sataa, 1 riittää. Hyvä että on valinnan varaa eri puolilla kylää!

----------


## Tale

> Vehoniemelle ja takas hu 10.30 kaukajärven kirjastolta. Vauhti reipas, ei matelua, mutta ei uutta reittiennätystä. Lähtijät ilmottautukoot 9.00 menn., muuten painelen toista kautta puskaan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Täältä viime hetken ilmoittautuminen mukaan.

----------


## Subzero

> Eikö sinne Kaukajärven kirjastolle oo tulossa jo porukkaa...



Jep, samaan aikaan ja samasta paikasta lähtee porukkaa myös tavoittelemaan Roineen kiertoa samaan suuntaan, joten jos Vehoniemen retkikuntaa kiinnostaa ajaakin pidemmän kaavan kautta, niin siihen ehtii vielä varautua  :Vink:

----------


## juri78

Selevä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juri78

Kiitoksia Roineen kiertäjille vetoavusta Veholle asti. Kyyti oli just sopivaa. Talen kanssa kaasuteltiin kyötikkälän kautta takas, loppukliimaisina hikivuoren nousu! Tänks!  :Hymy:  Yritti heittää räntää niskaan, mut eipä tullu paljoo..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Länsipuolen lenkki jaettiin kahteen Julkujärvellä ja itte lähdin viemään hidasta Nokian kallioille... hitaasti ja hartaasti mentiin ja siirtymien kanssa noin satasen lenkki... Pispalan ylämäessä kyllä vauhti kiihty kun ei meinanut kolmekakkonen eturatas riittää neljänkympin vauhdissa

----------


## aautio

Roine kierrettiin rauhallisesti rupatellen ja välillä pidettiin pyöränsäätötaukoja. Rakeita tuli Pälkäneellä, mutta ei kastuttu. Kaukajärveltä Kaukajärvelle reilu 90 km ja 4:30.

Banaanijänis.

----------


## izmo

> Roine kierrettiin rauhallisesti rupatellen ja välillä pidettiin pyöränsäätötaukoja. Rakeita tuli Pälkäneellä, mutta ei kastuttu. Kaukajärveltä Kaukajärvelle reilu 90 km ja 4:30.
> 
> Banaanijänis.



Oliko reitti vielä kuravelliä ?

----------


## Myrtillus

> Pyynikin ja Hervannan kielletyn lisäksi on lukuisia luonnonsuojelualueita, joilla pyöräily on kielletty. Niitä on vaikea havaita, joten jos vahinko käy, kannattaa vedota maalaisuuteen ja ottaa opiksi. Soukonvuoren ja Halimasjärven luonnonsuojelualueet tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen.



Yritin hakea rauhoituspäätöstä Soukonvuoren tapauksesta, mutta en sitä löytänyt. Kaupungin dokumentissa todetaan virkistyskäytön jatkuvan ennallaan. Erityiset käyttörajoitukset tulisi mainita rauhoituspäätöksessä, jos jokamiehen oikeuksia alueella kavennetaan.
http://www.tampere.fi/ymparistojaluo...ukonvuori.html
Onko tuossa pyöräilykieltolapussa joku päätöstieto mainittuna?

----------


## JuKKos

Onko huomenna sunnuntaina porukoita lähdössä fillaroimaan jonnekin päin Tamperetta?

----------


## aautio

> Oliko reitti vielä kuravelliä ?



Ei löydetty kuraa. Yllättävän hyvin on viikossa kuivanu paikat.

----------


## troh

> Yritin hakea rauhoituspäätöstä Soukonvuoren tapauksesta, mutta en sitä löytänyt. Kaupungin dokumentissa todetaan virkistyskäytön jatkuvan ennallaan. Erityiset käyttörajoitukset tulisi mainita rauhoituspäätöksessä, jos jokamiehen oikeuksia alueella kavennetaan.
> http://www.tampere.fi/ymparistojaluo...ukonvuori.html
> Onko tuossa pyöräilykieltolapussa joku päätöstieto mainittuna?



Saatan olla väärässä. Muistaakseni siinä kyltissä latupohjan varrella sanottiin jotain, mutta en nyt varmaksi voi sanoa mitä.

----------


## troh

Kevyet keskiviikkolenkit alkaa tämän viikon keskiviikkona! 18:30 Lamminpään urheilumajalta noin 2h kevyeen tahtiin. Mallat vetää totuttuun tyyliin. Kaikkien sopii tulla mukaan. PKK-jäsenyys ei ole tarpeen, mutta kypäräpakko on voimassa. Fillariksi riittää perusmaastopyörä ja autosiirtymä lähtöpaikalle on sallittu. Myöhemmin kesällä voidaan järjestää siirtymäporukoita - tai miksei nytkin, jos joku sellaisen koolle kutsuu.

----------


## mill

> Saatan olla väärässä. Muistaakseni siinä kyltissä latupohjan varrella sanottiin jotain, mutta en nyt varmaksi voi sanoa mitä.



Muutama päivä sitten tavailin sitä Soukonvuoren kylttiä. Siinä erikseen kiellettiin kaikki "maastoa kuormittava toiminta, kuten kilpasuunnistus ja maastopyöräily". Hienosti on rinnastettu kaksi täysin eri tyyppistä harrastusta. Minulla on monesti ollut vaikeuksia ymmärtää miten se olemassa olevilla poluilla ajelu sitä maastoa niin hurjasti kuormittaa, että pitää erikseen kieltää. Jotain se kai ärsyttää, tosin jälki se kengästäkin mutaan jää.

----------


## znood

Kyllä niitä polkuja voi ajaa, mutta mitään yhteislenkkiä tai tapahtumaa sinne ei voi virallisesti viedä.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään kevyet keskiviikkolenkit alkaa,ja nyt on hyvä tulla tutustumaan maastopyöräilyyn porukassa.Näin kevään ensimmäisten lenkkien kunniaksi helpohkoa polkua ja vauhti on rauhallinen.
Tervetuloa niin vanhat konkarit kuin juuri pyöräilyn aloittaneet.

----------


## izmo

> Tänään kevyet keskiviikkolenkit alkaa,ja nyt on hyvä tulla tutustumaan maastopyöräilyyn porukassa.Näin kevään ensimmäisten lenkkien kunniaksi helpohkoa polkua ja vauhti on rauhallinen.
> Tervetuloa niin vanhat konkarit kuin juuri pyöräilyn aloittaneet.



Lähtöaika klo 18.30 Lamminpään maja.... ehkä nää on hyvä mainita

----------


## znood

Aika hauska kevät ku normaalisti keskiviikkotouhujen alkaessa ollu vielä lunta, mutta nyt on ajettu lumettomalla jo kohta 2kk  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Hienosti alkoi kevyet keskiviikkolenkit.matkaa noin 20 km, 23 mukana,hieno keli. porukka ajoi loistavasti.

----------


## plr

Parhaimmillaan oli jopa 24! Startin jälkeen pari henkeä tuli vielä mukaan. Oli tasaista menoa jopa porukan loppupäässä. Maasto oli juuri sopivan helppoa, niin pysyin peesissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

Toi tdt on huono kun se syö kaikki oikeet viikonlopun yhteislenkit pois nyt kun se on vaihdettu kevätpuolelle.

----------


## tmile

> Toi tdt on huono kun se syö kaikki oikeet viikonlopun yhteislenkit pois nyt kun se on vaihdettu kevätpuolelle.



Maraton cup, xco ja enduro kisatkin syövät aika paljon. Lauantain yhteislenkki 13:30 nurmijärvellä, vielä ehtii jälki-ilmoittautumaan ja kyytikin löytyy.

----------


## znood

Ei ne sen enempää syö kun niitä on kuitenkin ollut vuodesta toiseen.

----------


## Statoil

Onko huomenna puolen päivän aikaan lähtijöitä lamminpäähä?  Kaks tuntia on itsellä aikaa ja kevyt tai kova vauhti sopii.

----------


## larppa

> Onko huomenna puolen päivän aikaan lähtijöitä lamminpäähä?  Kaks tuntia on itsellä aikaa ja kevyt tai kova vauhti sopii.



Mä oon messissä. Mielummin vähän kovempaa kuin ihan matelua. Olen 12.02 majalla.

Parituntisen jälkeen jatkan vielä Nokialle ja tarvittaessa Pirkkalan metsiin, jos mies jaksaa ja seuraa löytyy. Ajoaikaa on myönnetty 5+ tuntia.

----------


## Statoil

> Mä oon messissä. Mielummin vähän kovempaa kuin ihan matelua. Olen 12.02 majalla.
> 
> Parituntisen jälkeen jatkan vielä Nokialle ja tarvittaessa Pirkkalan metsiin, jos mies jaksaa ja seuraa löytyy. Ajoaikaa on myönnetty 5+ tuntia.



Siellä nähdään.

----------


## Statoil

Ja näin heti perään täytyy siirtää lähtö tunnilla eteenpäin kello 13. Muutoin menee sooloksi.

----------


## larppa

> Ja näin heti perään täytyy siirtää lähtö tunnilla eteenpäin kello 13. Muutoin menee sooloksi.



Omien aikataulujen paineessa pidän kiinni alkuperäisestä ideasta. 11.30 Pirkkalan Suupan Siwalta lähtee reipashenkinen lenkki Lamminpää-Nokia-Pirkkala suuntaan. Kesto 4-5 tuntia.

----------


## juri78

> Ja näin heti perään täytyy siirtää lähtö tunnilla eteenpäin kello 13. Muutoin menee sooloksi.



Tämä sopis mulle, tuun paikalle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Statoil

Onhan tässä kesää jäljellä. Hyvä ettei kuitenkaan tarvitse yksin lähteä. Nähdään majalla juri78

----------


## star trek

Lauantaina vois vaihteeks ajaa nokiaa, kovaa en pääse mut silleen että ei ihan etanat menis ohi :Sarkastinen:  Ei ihan aloittelijoille mut kokeneille helppoo ja hauskaa.
La. klo. 10.03   F40 pihasta, öljytie 2 Kesto 4-5h

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään kevyet keskiviikkolenkit 18,30 lamminpään majalta.Tuttuun tapaan ajetaan helppoa maastoa noin 2 h.Ota kaverisikin mukaan tutustuun hyviin polkuihin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kiitokset hyvästä lenkistä. Polut ja maisemat olivat oikein hienot.  :Hymy: 

Kyseessä oli meikeläisen eka Kanuuna-lenkki.  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkohan kenelläkään jakaa eilisen lenkin reittidataa? Kiinnostaisi katsoa missä sitä oikein ajettiin.

----------


## troh

Torstailenkitkin on vielä voimissaan, vaikka keskiviikkolenkit varmaan kerääkin enemmän osallistujia. Tai ainakin minulle sattui eilen este ja tänään olisi mahdollisuus korjata tilanne. 

Linnainmaan Prisma 18:00. 2h lenkki- Vähän teknisempi, kuin keskiviikkolenkit yleensä, mutta ajellaan sopivaa vauhtia. Ei kovaa.

----------


## izmo

> Onkohan kenelläkään jakaa eilisen lenkin reittidataa? Kiinnostaisi katsoa missä sitä oikein ajettiin.



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...Shown=&lang=fi

Tosta voi kattoo kuinka kapeella aluella mennään mutta pituutta riittää Ketunkivelle asti.... harju on muutaman sata metriä vaan levee mutta pituutta Lamminpäästä Ketunkivelle tulee noin 16 km

----------


## Ynnykkä

Tullaan pitkästä aikaa kahtoon, pysyykö sitä mukana itä-tampereen juurilla.

----------


## juha gylling

Jälki Pirkkalan/Lempäälän metsästä tältä päivältä.  http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...3u9vivj2amhgbl

----------


## troh

Yllättävän hyvin oli porukkaa torstailenkillä, eli jotain noin kymmenen. Pahoittelen pientä jatkoaikaa.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Mukava lenkki. Otin vartin palauttelun vielä päälle Piettasenkadun poluilla. Kiinostaa toki mennä muillekin yhteislenkeille, mutta siirtymisiä taitaa tulla liikaa, kun moottoroitua kulkuneuvoa ei ole.

----------


## huiski

Harmillisesti lauantain aikataulu ei anna periksi lähteä Star Trekin Nokian lenkille.

Jos jollain muulla sama ongelma, niin voisi lähteä Korkinmäenkadun ja Hallilan tien risteyksestä n. 3 tunnin lenkille klo 9.00 lauantaina..

Jos lähdet tähän mukaan, niin laita viestiä.

----------


## star trek

> Lauantaina vois vaihteeks ajaa nokiaa, kovaa en pääse mut silleen että ei ihan etanat menis ohi Ei ihan aloittelijoille mut kokeneille helppoo ja hauskaa.
> La. klo. 10.03   F40 pihasta, öljytie 2 Kesto 4-5h



Jep tollasta olis huomenna.

----------


## tehaku

> Jep tollasta olis huomenna.



Lähden varmaan mukaan.  Mutta mun pitää olla vähän ennen kahta jo takaisin F40:llä, joten saatan joutua lähtemään pikkasen etuajassa pois.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Lähteekö kukaan Aulanko MTBhen 24.5 kenelle olis autossa tilaa yhdelle pyörälle ja sen kuskille?

----------


## maze

Hyvä lenkki, iso kiitos vetäjälle!

----------


## star trek

Nokialla pyörittiin tänään neljän hengen voimin keli oli kesäinen ja seura mainiota, meinas jäädä vähän torsoks
lenkki ja Pekan kanssa kierrettiin vielä vihnus niin 3h 45min tuli taukoineen ja olisko jotain 40km Halimaassa
ajettiin vähän ympyrää ja leikisti kovempaa   :Hymy:

----------


## zeke

Huomenna ajattelin kiertää osapuilleen maisemalenkkiä geokätköpainotuksella. Jos ketä kiinnostaa, (yksi vetäjäkin vielä olisi tourille maiseman georyhmään hyvä saada) niin lähtö klo 11.02 Vaakolta, just siitä kyltin kohdalta, jompaan kumpaan suuntaan lähtö.

----------


## Palovamma

Maastolenkeille etsisin ajoseuraa. Olen päälle kuukauden asustellut Tampereella ja vihdoin sain muuttokuormasta purettua myös pyörän. 
Parina päivänä olen käynyt Nekalan lähimetsissä ajelemassa, mutta paikallinen opas jos olisi mukana niin löytyisi varmasti paljon lisää ajettavaa.

----------


## izmo

Onko Nekalassa metsää vai Hallilaako lie tarkoitat

----------


## Palovamma

Taitaapi olla Hallilaa  :Hymy:  
Olen tosiaan melko nyyppä näillä kulmilla.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Parina päivänä olen käynyt Nekalan lähimetsissä ajelemassa, mutta paikallinen opas jos olisi mukana niin löytyisi varmasti paljon lisää ajettavaa.



Tätä ongelmaa on pyritty ratkomaan tuolla karttapalvelulla...tosin uusia kavereita sillä ei saa ellei sitten polulla törmää ja jää jutulle.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...reitit-Tampere

----------


## troh

Keskiviikkolenkit Lamminpäässä saattaa tuntua kaukaiselta, mutta kannattaa silti käydä katsomassa. Siirtymään kun varaa vajaan tunnin, ei tule kiire. Torstailenkit Linnainmaalta on vähän helpommin saavutettavissa. 20min siirtymä. Lähelläkin on polkua, mutta saat etsiä yksityisopastusta, tai käyttää karttaa.

----------


## znood

> Taitaapi olla Hallilaa  
> Olen tosiaan melko nyyppä näillä kulmilla.



Nythän on tulossa hyvä opastuskierros : http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...mpere-1-6-2014

----------


## Palovamma

Keskiviikon lenkille en vielä tällä viikolla ehdi osallistua, mutta ehkä jo ensi viikolla.
TdT kiinnostaisi kyllä kovasti, mutta samana päivänä on muutto, niin se mahdollisuus meni siinä. 
Kiitoksia tuosta Summer Map linkistä, tulee varmasti käytettyä. Ehkä jo tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## perttime

> Kiitoksia tuosta Summer Map linkistä, tulee varmasti käytettyä. Ehkä jo tänään



Tätä ketjua seuraamalla voi hyvinkin löytää pienempiä lähtöjä lähistöltä, mutta usein aika lyhyellä varoitusajalla.

----------


## Palovamma

Lyhyemmätkin varoitusajat käy, koska olen tällä hetkellä työttömänä.

----------


## znood

> Kiitoksia tuosta Summer Map linkistä, tulee varmasti käytettyä. Ehkä jo tänään



Se on vaan priorisoinnista kiinni.
Hauskaa kuinka ihmiset keksivät ja pitävät kaikenmaailman kissanristiäisiä tärkeämpänä aina, kun ehdottaa jotain urheilutapahtumaa  :Hymy:  Enkä nyt puhu teikäläisestä vaan yleensä  :Hymy: 
Saa nyökätä jos on havainnut saman ilmiön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Kaikille vaan se jonossa ajaminen ja odottelu ei ole "se juttu"

----------


## huiski

> Lyhyemmätkin varoitusajat käy, koska olen tällä hetkellä työttömänä.



Jos huomenna kello 16 sopii, niin voisin pariksi tunniksi lähteä polkuja näyttämään. Lähtö olisi Korkinmäenkadun ja Hallilantien risteyksestä. Saa muutkin ilmoittautua mukaan. Ajattelin ajella kohti Vehmaisten majaa.

----------


## huiski

> Lyhyemmätkin varoitusajat käy, koska olen tällä hetkellä työttömänä.



Jos huomenna keskiviikkona kello 16 sopii, niin voisin pariksi tunniksi lähteä polkuja näyttämään. Lähtö olisi Korkinmäenkadun ja Hallilantien risteyksestä. Saa muutkin ilmoittautua mukaan. Ajattelin ajella kohti Vehmaisten majaa.

----------


## izmo

> Kaikille vaan se jonossa ajaminen ja odottelu ei ole "se juttu"



joskus oon ollut semmosella lenkillä joka lähti lapasesta eikä siellä odoteltu...

mutta siperia opettaa ja pikkuhiljaa oppii talon tavoille.... :Cool:

----------


## marko.k

Olikos se 1800 vai 1830 majalta?
Ollu niin kovaa tmt rallia että vois lähtee palauttelemaan lenkille.

----------


## troh

18:30 Lamminpään urheilumajalta tänään keskiviikkona.






> Se on vaan priorisoinnista kiinni.
> Hauskaa kuinka ihmiset keksivät ja pitävät kaikenmaailman  kissanristiäisiä tärkeämpänä aina, kun ehdottaa jotain urheilutapahtumaa   Enkä nyt puhu teikäläisestä vaan yleensä 
> Saa nyökätä jos on havainnut saman ilmiön



Joo, niinhän se on. Keskiluokkaisen perhe-elämän pyörittäminen vaatii, että torstailenkin aikaan olen 1. töissä 2. päiväkodin kevätjuhlassa tai 3. lenkillä. Lenkki taitaa jäädä väliin. Toivottavasti joku muu ehtii vetäjäksi.

----------


## Palovamma

> Jos huomenna kello 16 sopii, niin voisin pariksi tunniksi lähteä polkuja näyttämään. Lähtö olisi Korkinmäenkadun ja Hallilantien risteyksestä. Saa muutkin ilmoittautua mukaan. Ajattelin ajella kohti Vehmaisten majaa.



Voihan kermit  :Irvistys: . Vasta nyt huomasin viestin.

----------


## troh

Tänään Keskiviikkolenkki Lamminpään urheilumajalta 18:30. Special star -lenkinvetäjänä Hammer.

----------


## znood

Tässä odotellaan vielä uutta maastofillaria kun se maanantaina oli vielä DHL:lä hampurissa. Saas nähä pääseekö viikonloppuna korkkaamaan neitsyttä.
Joutunu epätoivosesti katua sitkuttamaa monena päivänä. On se vaan homojen hommaa verrattuna kunnon kivikkojumppaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Onko huomenna luvassa itälenkkiä Prismalta, ja onko lähtö klo 18?

----------


## troh

Keli on hyvä, joten luulisi torstailenkin lähtöpaikalle jonkinlainen porukka muodostuvan. Itse jätän lenkin ja päiväkodin kevätjuhlan väliin. Korvaukseksi vein pojan urheilemaan ja sitten kotiin työpuhelua soittamaan. 

*Torstaina Linnainmaan Prismalta porukkalenkki 18:00*. 2h ajoaika. Vetäjä valikoituu lähtöpaikalle saapuneista. Kyllä siellä joku paikallisia puskia tuntee.

Keskiviikkolenkillä alkaa olla porukka kuin takavuosina. Jotain 35-40 olis tänään mukana.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja taas kiitos hyvästä lenkistä. 

Mutta nyt pitää rajoittaa, eihän suomalainen mies tällaiseen kehumiseen syyllisty. Ja vielä julkisesti.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

> Keskiviikkolenkillä alkaa olla porukka kuin takavuosina. Jotain 35-40 olis tänään mukana.



Taitaa olla pitkä kevät ja hyvät ilmat kiihottaneet pyöräilykansaa aktivoitumaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Hyvät maastot, reitit ja vetäjät siihen tarvitaan  :Vink:  .
Yhdessä moni asia on mukavampaa.

----------


## star trek

Näillä näkymin mä ajan taas nokialla lauantaina peruskallio polkuja n. 3h lähtö F40 oljytie 2 pihasta klo.13.30
saa tulla mukaan tuolta siis. https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Tea...0709b0d731d299

----------


## troh

Jampe ilmoittautui juuri Torstailenkin vetäjäksi. Nyt uskaltaa vetopelkoisetkin paikalle.  :Hymy:  Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00.

----------


## znood

> Näillä näkymin mä ajan taas nokialla lauantaina peruskallio polkuja n. 3h lähtö F40 oljytie 2 pihasta klo.13.30
> saa tulla mukaan tuolta siis.



Mukana ku peräpukama.

Asiasta kymmenenteen. Jos jollain on ylimääräsenä niin voisin vaihtaa päikseen uudet 2,4 trail/pacestar nobbynicit johonkin nopeempiin uusiin renkaisiin. Hans dampf,rocket ron tai vastaavat kävis hyvin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Jampe ilmoittautui juuri Torstailenkin vetäjäksi. Nyt uskaltaa vetopelkoisetkin paikalle.  Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00.



Jos sitä sitte ittekki uskaltais (ehtis/sais luvan) pitkästäaikaa..

----------


## marko.k

> Mukana ku peräpukama.
> 
> Asiasta kymmenenteen. Jos jollain on ylimääräsenä niin voisin vaihtaa päikseen uudet 2,4 trail/pacestar nobbynicit johonkin nopeempiin uusiin renkaisiin. Hans dampf,rocket ron tai vastaavat kävis hyvin.



26?

----------


## izmo

todennäkösesti jäsen zood ajaa vanhan liiton vanhalla pyörällä jossa on pikkaset kummit

----------


## znood

juu 26, mutta jos kiinnostaa niin niin paa privaa ettei tää sotkuunnu turhasta :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Jos sitä sitte ittekki uskaltais (ehtis/sais luvan) pitkästäaikaa..



hyvä oli lenkki, vaikka loppumatkasta tulikin pari rengasrikkoa, ei tosin itselle.. Igluspezial-tubeless-läskirengas toimii erinomaisesti!!

----------


## star trek

> juu 26, mutta jos kiinnostaa niin niin paa privaa ettei tää sotkuunnu turhasta



Mitä?  Onko uus pyörä edelleen 26 usko ny jo että maailma muuttuu ja renkaan kokokin ;-)

----------


## Ynnykkä

Sen verran tuhahti myös itseltä ilmat pihalle Kangasalan suunnalla, että vasemman puolen kylkiluissa tuntuu. Tuo pumppu on onneksi tarpeeksi syvällä ettei siihen tussahtanut. Niin nopeasta stoppia ei ole lenkillä koskaan sattunut. Kyllä se siitä muutaman vuoden päästä, kun tekniikka paranee polkukuskiksi.

----------


## znood

> Mitä?  Onko uus pyörä edelleen 26 usko ny jo että maailma muuttuu ja renkaan kokokin ;-)



Semmoset isopyörät on uudenajan hömpötyksiä. Ja joku keksiny vielä välikoonkin turhaan siihen.

----------


## izmo

kyllä tänä päivänä  sattuu silmään jos on lasten pyörät isossa framessa... sattuu myös silmään jos on isokokonen maantiepyörä pienillä kumeilla

----------


## Palovamma

Huomenna Lauantaina maastoajelua Tampereen puolella?

----------


## tmile

> Huomenna Lauantaina maastoajelua Tampereen puolella?



Alustavasti ajan linnainmaalta n. klo 9 aikoihin pirkkahallille, josta n. 10 eteenpäin Taaporin kaikki polut läpi, sitten aktiivi 1 reittiä takaisin linnainmaalle. Flunssa vaivaa niin ei uskalla kisoihin lähteä ja vauhtiakaan ei varmaan ole. Lahdenperänkadun Shell varmaan 9:35 mutta mikään ei ole vielä varmaa...

----------


## Palovamma

> Alustavasti ajan linnainmaalta n. klo 9 aikoihin pirkkahallille, josta n. 10 eteenpäin Taaporin kaikki polut läpi, sitten aktiivi 1 reittiä takaisin linnainmaalle. Flunssa vaivaa niin ei uskalla kisoihin lähteä ja vauhtiakaan ei varmaan ole. Lahdenperänkadun Shell varmaan 9:35 mutta mikään ei ole vielä varmaa...



Voisin tunkeilla mukaan. 
Vauhditon lenkki sopii hyvin, kun jalat on vieläkin vähän väsyneet.

----------


## tmile

> Voisin tunkeilla mukaan. Vauhditon lenkki sopii hyvin, kun jalat on vieläkin vähän väsyneet.



Ok, alustavasti tuolla suunnitelmalla.

----------


## star trek

Näillä näkymin mä ajan taas nokialla lauantaina peruskallio polkuja n. 3h lähtö F40 oljytie 2 pihasta klo.13.30
saa tulla mukaan tuolta siis. https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Tea...0709b0d731d299

Tällasta huomenna.

----------


## huiski

> Näillä näkymin mä ajan taas nokialla lauantaina peruskallio polkuja n. 3h lähtö F40 oljytie 2 pihasta klo.13.30
> saa tulla mukaan tuolta siis. https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Tea...0709b0d731d299
> 
> Tällasta huomenna.



Onko joku siirtymässä Itäpuolelta tuonne? Voisin liittyä matkaan Korkinmäen kohdilta.

----------


## star trek

Kutakuinkin 3h ajettiin tänään nokialla 6 kuskia, mukana myös Mike porvoosta joka käytti luppoaikansa tampereella viisaasti  :Hymy: 
Helle helli kuskeja mukavasti ja polut oli kuivia :No huh!:

----------


## znood

http://goo.gl/maps/i3SZR Tommonen jälkyrä saatiin aikaseksi. Seuraavalle kerralle täytyy varata vesitynnyri selkään jos on näin lämmintä(uimatauko olis voinu olla kova sana kanssa).

On prioriteetit kunnossa kun kotiin tullessa kenkiä tai varusteita pois ottamatta marssii jääkaapille kylmän maltaan perässä  :Hymy:

----------


## aapa

Hyvät oli taas kiemurat Nokialla, kiitos vetäjälle ja muille mukana hikoilleille. Mulle tuli mittariin 71km tälle päivälle.

----------


## znood

Nyt kun ihmisillä on lomaviikkoja niin olisko alkuviikosta kiinnostusta lähtee hämeenkankaalle pyörähtää. Esim Jämi-Niinisalo(sotkuun kahville)-Jämi tms ...

----------


## Mike

> Kutakuinkin 3h ajettiin tänään nokialla 6 kuskia, mukana myös Mike porvoosta joka käytti luppoaikansa tampereella viisaasti 
> Helle helli kuskeja mukavasti ja polut oli kuivia



Pakko oli tulla katsomaan että onko vihreämpää naapurissa - ei ollut. Ihan harmaita kallioita oli  :Leveä hymy: 

Iso kiitos star trek & kumppaneille hienosta lenkistä. 3h setti kallioita pitkin ja maalissa minuutilleen sovitusta. Kymmenen pistettä ja papukaijamerkki.

T. Ikämies Porvoosta!

----------


## huiski

Huomenna voisi ajella n. 2h. Lähtö klo 13.00 Koivistonkylän Prismalta ja lopetus Korkinmäkeen. Laita viestiä jos lähdet mukaan, muuten säädän aikaa ja painun suoraan poluille.

----------


## izmo

Kari Mäkisen sivulla on tänään maininta maastolenkistä Kangasalan Kyötikkälässä klo 18

http://www.fonecta.fi/kartat/L%C3%A4...200,+Kangasala

----------


## znood

Olisko huomenna iltapäivällä ajohalukkaita .. esim klo 13-16 semmosta parin tunnin jumppalenkkiä ?

----------


## mallat jari

Kevyttä Keskiviikkolenkkiä pukkaa kuivassa kelissä Lamminpäänmajalta 18,30 tänään.

----------


## troh

Viime keskiviikon lenkiltä:




Torstaille Foreca lupaa sadetta, eli saattaa olla lenkki silloin aika vähissä. Tänään pitäisi olla oiva pilvipoutasää.

----------


## izmo

naamat on jouduttu sumentaan että ei tunnisteta henkilöitä  :Cool: 

tänään on poutaa mutta kylmää viime viikkoseen...

----------


## troh

Eipä tullut lupia kyseltyä, että älkää ladatko HD:na. Ja sumeita ne silti on kaikissa cropatuissa leikkauksissa.

----------


## cerebrum

Mennäänkö tuolla helpolla lenkillä paljon latupohjaa, vai näyttikö vaan siltä? Oli kyllä paljon porukkaa. Hianoo!

----------


## Api76

Mukava keskiviikko lenkura tänään 16 kammenpyörittäjää lähti poikkeamaan nokian puolella. hyviä polkuja ja mukavaa seuraa. 

Aina on kivaa kun pääsee kotoo pois. :Hymy:

----------


## troh

> Mennäänkö tuolla helpolla lenkillä paljon latupohjaa, vai näyttikö vaan siltä? Oli kyllä paljon porukkaa. Hianoo!



Lamminpäässä ajetaan välillä latupohjaa, välillä polkua. Lenkkiä voi kuitenkin sanoa maastopyöräilyksi. Videolla on kohtauksia, joissa jono ohittaa kuvaajan. Sellaista ei voi polulla tehdä, joten latupohja-osuudet korostuu filmillä.

----------


## mk61228

onko tänään torstailenkkiä 18 linnainmaan prismalta?

----------


## troh

Torstailenkin kohtalo riippuu sateesta. Jos on suurin piirtein poutaa, saattaa syntyä jopa porukkalenkki. 

Kun siellä ei nyt lähdön hetkellä juurikaan sada, lähden katsomaan... Jos ei porukkalenkkiä, niin sitten soolo.

----------


## troh

Ei ollut ruuhkaa Prismalla kuudelta. Ajoin sitten reittkellotuksen. Prismalta Pirkkahallille menee 45min ryhmän kanssa, jos kukaan ei ole ihan täysin nitkahtanut siinä vaiheessa.

----------


## izmo

Pikkasen on sade liukastanut Mannerheimin ja Leinolan.. ei siellä nyt normaalit maastokumit pidä luikkaissa juurissa yhtään mutta lupaa kuivempaa että ei varmaan Touriin mitään sadekelin kumeja tartte... eipäs oo käynyt Lahden ohitustien meluvallin vieressä pitkään aikaan ja joku on siihen viereen laittanut kerrostalon pystyyn

----------


## Joona

Pistetäänpä linkki tänne, jos sattuu tulemaan jollakin vastaan. Kona Kahuna 19" 29er 2011 lähtenyt varkaiden mukaan Hervannasta:
Linkki
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...67#post2219067

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...05196974_n.jpg

Siikaneva tänään... tuolla kannattaa käydä kesällä. Kiersin kaksi kertaa kiepin ja vielä ne Latosaaren pitkokset katsastin

----------


## Pexxi

> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...05196974_n.jpg
> 
> Siikaneva tänään... tuolla kannattaa käydä kesällä. Kiersin kaksi kertaa kiepin ja vielä ne Latosaaren pitkokset katsastin



Kiitos mainostuksesta!

"14. tai 15. päivä olisi suunnitteilla Siikanevan retki, sekalaista ajoa  varmaan suhteessa polku/hiekka/asvaltti aika tasan. Jos jalkoja löytyy  niin helppoa polkua pystyy kyllä helposti lisäämään.  Makkaranpaistotauolla mennee aikaa 5-7 tuntia, kilometrejä ei kauheesti  tule. Periaatteessa matkaltakin pääsee kyytiin monesta kohtaa tai vaikka  vaan Siikanevalta. Röllipolkua lienee pari kolme kilsaa, muuten helppoa  ja hyviä pitkoksia."

----------


## ViliA

Onkos huomenna keskiviikon lenkki normaalisti lamminpäästä?. Ajattelin josko sitä hyppäis letkan jatkoks ensimmäistä kertaa.

----------


## troh

Keskiviikkolenkki on. Totuttuun tapaan lähtö Lamminpään urheilumajalta 18:30. 2h lenkki.

----------


## izmo

> Kiitos mainostuksesta!
> 
> "14. tai 15. päivä olisi suunnitteilla Siikanevan retki, sekalaista ajoa  varmaan suhteessa polku/hiekka/asvaltti aika tasan. Jos jalkoja löytyy  niin helppoa polkua pystyy kyllä helposti lisäämään.  Makkaranpaistotauolla mennee aikaa 5-7 tuntia, kilometrejä ei kauheesti  tule. Periaatteessa matkaltakin pääsee kyytiin monesta kohtaa tai vaikka  vaan Siikanevalta. Röllipolkua lienee pari kolme kilsaa, muuten helppoa  ja hyviä pitkoksia."



Se merkattu kympin kierros on sopivan tekninen ja nousua tulee kivasti... ehkä mikään läskipyörä tai pitkäjousto ei toimi siellä kun menee taluttamiseksi semmosilla ja matka ei etene...

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Täh... Missä muka sellaista maastoa, johon läski ei sopisi? Sanoisin, että helpompaa on löytää Pohjanmaalta vaatimaton mies kuin maastoa johon läski ei sopisi. Tai no ehkä maantie on sellaista, mutta sitä nyt ei muutenkaan lasketa maastoksi. Vaikka jaloistahan sekin vaan on kiinni  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty mun iPuhelimesta käyttäen Tapatalkkia

----------


## izmo

> Täh... Missä muka sellaista maastoa, johon läski ei sopisi? Sanoisin, että helpompaa on löytää Pohjanmaalta vaatimaton mies kuin maastoa johon läski ei sopisi. Tai no ehkä maantie on sellaista, mutta sitä nyt ei muutenkaan lasketa maastoksi. Vaikka jaloistahan sekin vaan on kiinni 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty mun iPuhelimesta käyttäen Tapatalkkia



Pieni rovo on aika paikallaan jos joku tarttuu siihen :Cool: 

 Mutta Siikaneva on yhden napsun teknisempi kuin esim Lamminpään peruspolut

----------


## Leku

> Pieni rovo on aika paikallaan jos joku tarttuu siihen



Mitä!

----------


## izmo

> Mitä!



Ei ainaskaan mikään Mojo sovi Siikanevaan kun siellä liian jyrkkiä laskuja...

Eikä mikään Pessun Epikki kun liian jyrkkiä nousuja ja vetäjä paleltuu...

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

[QUOTE=izmo;2220590]Pieni rovo on aika paikallaan jos joku tarttuu siihen :Cool: /QUOTE]

Rovot on aina paikallaan - ja myös niihin tarttuminen  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty mun iPuhelimesta käyttäen Tapatalkkia

----------


## znood

Ihme kun kukaan ei ole aiemmin mainostanut mutta vuoreksen päällä menee ihan hyvä polku. Huono 100m kivikko lähellä sitä kun polku tulee moottoritien reunaan takaisin. Ajettavissa alkutunkkausta lukuunottamatta melkein kokonaan etelästä pohjoiseen ja pienellä 150m tunkkauksella pohjoisesta etelään. Käykääs kokeilemassa.
http://goo.gl/maps/NHgWB

----------


## troh

Taitaa useimpia pelottaa se puolustusvoimien kyltti kaupungin päässä. EIpä ole tullut käytyä pariin vuoteen. Myös sinne puolustusvoimien aitauksen keskelle menee hieno polku, mutta yllättäen umpiperä päättyy aidan viereen...

----------


## znood

Tosta mun jäljeltä kun siivois sen motarin vierestä 100m ylös niin toi olis täysin ajettava. Tai siis siinä on kivikkoa aika lailla.

Täytyy mennä siivoileen tota polkua ja järjestämään kivikkoa jossain välissä. Samoin kun taaporille on siitä pääty ja jyrkännelinjan välistä tehtävissä ajettavapolku(täytyy vaan siivota)

----------


## troh

Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin siitä PV:n aidan vierestä pääsi ennen ihan ajamalla läpi. Siitä on kyllä aikaa, kun viimeksi kävin paikalla.

----------


## troh

> 14. tai 15. päivä olisi suunnitteilla Siikanevan retki, sekalaista ajoa  varmaan suhteessa polku/hiekka/asvaltti aika tasan. Jos jalkoja löytyy  niin helppoa polkua pystyy kyllä helposti lisäämään.  Makkaranpaistotauolla mennee aikaa 5-7 tuntia, kilometrejä ei kauheesti  tule. Periaatteessa matkaltakin pääsee kyytiin monesta kohtaa tai vaikka  vaan Siikanevalta. Röllipolkua lienee pari kolme kilsaa, muuten helppoa  ja hyviä pitkoksia.



14.6. sopisi Siikanevan retken ajankohdaksi. En ole koskaan tuolla käynyt.

----------


## Pexxi

> 14.6. sopisi Siikanevan retken ajankohdaksi. En ole koskaan tuolla käynyt.



Lähdetään alustavasti tästä jos sunnuntaille ei tule mitään ryntäystä, epäilen... Jos autolla tulee kauempaa niin kannattaa tulla melkein vaikka Hirsilän kentälle niin jää tiesiirtymää pois. Pistän tarkempaa infoa viikonloppuna.

----------


## Jussi S

Alustava ehkä tälle. Lauantai ehkä vähän parempi päivä mulle. Voisin tulla matkaan jostain, mistä pääsee maastoon tai sitten suoraan tuonne suolle. Pitkät tiesiirtymät ei oikein nappaa.

----------


## troh

Tänään on torstai ja se tarkoittaa lenkkiä Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Tarkenisikohan lyhkäsissä?

----------


## izmo

> Tänään on torstai ja se tarkoittaa lenkkiä Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Tarkenisikohan lyhkäsissä?



Sää voi tehdä mitä tahansa... ukkoskuurokin ehtii siirtyä Tampereen päälle :Cool: 

Eilen ei aamulla uskonut että kello viisi on kaatosade ja ukkonen.....

----------


## TimoP

Moro,

Sunnuntaina olisi Korsossa reipasvauhtista yhteislenkkiä tarjolla. Pääsisikö siirtymät Muotialasta Korsoon ja takaisin jonkun kyydissä? Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, tulisiko joku mun kyydillä?

Yhteyttä saa privaviestillä tai numerosta 040 - viis kaks kol nel viis viis kasi

//TimoP

----------


## Sarpale

> Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin siitä PV:n aidan vierestä pääsi ennen ihan ajamalla läpi. Siitä on kyllä aikaa, kun viimeksi kävin paikalla.



Kyllä mä sieltä ny keväämmällä ajelin aidan viertä, tosin ajan aina sen reitin siten, että menen polulle aina Sääksjärven puoleisesta päästä ja luikin sitten sillan yli takaisin tavan kansan puolelle ettei joku sesse hyökkää nilkkoihin kiinni  :Hymy: 

Vähän jännitti, kun ekan kerran ajoi reitin loppuun ja tupsahti sinne aidan reunalle!

----------


## znood

Miten se sillan toispuoleinen parkkis olis muka jotenkin kielletty alue? Onhan siinä bussin päättärikin ja siitä saa ajaa sinne mökkitielle myös missä on puomi niin miksei aidan vierustaan sais kääntyä.

----------


## znood

Haluaisko joku huomenna päivällä lähteä ajamaan hämeenkankaalle? Esim Jämijärvi-Niinisalo(sotku)-Jämijärvi (50km)...
Siis päivällä / iltapäivällä lähtö. Ilmoitelkaa .. myös kyyti järjestyy tampereelta.

----------


## Pexxi

Siikanevan retki la 14.6.
Lähtö klo 10 Orivesi uimahalli, 10.30 Hirsilän kenttä (Virtain suuntaan  kuuskutosta n. 1 km ja oikealla, on kyltti), Vuorijärvi noin 11.30  (Virtain suuntaan kuuskutosta 6 km ja vasuriin Vuorijärvi noin 5 km,  tulee pitempi suora ja vasemmalle pisto mihin voi jättää auton). Tästä  eteenpäin vaikea antaa arvioita kun voidaan käydä vähän tunkkailemassa  ja katselemassa paikkoja. Hirsilään siirtymää, siitä eteenpäin muutama  kilsa polkua ja Vuorijärvelle noin 9 kilsaa siirtymää. Siitä sitten  fiiliksen mukaan.
Kaikkineen menee aikaa varmaan 5-7 tuntia, maasto pääosin helppoa,  Siikanevalla pikkasen rölliä ja hyvät pitkokset. Hyvällä kunnolla pärjää  mainiosti jos ajotaitoa ei ole, taitava voi jopa selvitä cyclolla tai  vastaavalla mutta varsinaisesti en kyllä suosittele. Tervetuloa!

----------


## izmo

Koepostaus 1

Joustopyörä on hyvä myös Siikanevassa

----------


## -markus-

Siikanevan retki 14.6. kiinnostaa. Alustavasti mukana.

----------


## marko.k

Sunnuntaina klo 1500 mustavuori (päältä) tesoma tohlopin marapolku tohlopinsuo epilässä sakkokierros lamminpää vuorentausta haukiluoma ikuri tesoma mustavuori. Reipasta vauhtia.
Mennään aika röykkystä polkua mutta siirtymällä kerkeää ottamaan pullosta huikkaa,ehkä.

----------


## Saimon

Löytyisikö tiistaina klo 18.00 lenkkiseuraa Pirkkalan suunnalle. Tarkoitus olisi lähteä birkitan polun suuntaan n.3h ajaksi.
Lähtö vaikkapa Pirkkalan liikuntatalolta.

----------


## troh

Siikanevan lenkki on kalenterissa. Lähtöpaikkaa vielä arvon. Hirsilän kenttä kuulostaa potentiaaliselta, jos tunnin siirtymä Vuorijärvelle on jo polkua. 





> Siikanevan retki la 14.6.
> Lähtö klo 10 Orivesi uimahalli, 10.30 Hirsilän kenttä (Virtain suuntaan  kuuskutosta n. 1 km ja oikealla, on kyltti), Vuorijärvi noin 11.30  (Virtain suuntaan kuuskutosta 6 km ja vasuriin Vuorijärvi noin 5 km,  tulee pitempi suora ja vasemmalle pisto mihin voi jättää auton). Tästä  eteenpäin vaikea antaa arvioita kun voidaan käydä vähän tunkkailemassa  ja katselemassa paikkoja. Hirsilään siirtymää, siitä eteenpäin muutama  kilsa polkua ja Vuorijärvelle noin 9 kilsaa siirtymää. Siitä sitten  fiiliksen mukaan.
> Kaikkineen menee aikaa varmaan 5-7 tuntia, maasto pääosin helppoa,  Siikanevalla pikkasen rölliä ja hyvät pitkokset. Hyvällä kunnolla pärjää  mainiosti jos ajotaitoa ei ole, taitava voi jopa selvitä cyclolla tai  vastaavalla mutta varsinaisesti en kyllä suosittele. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Pexxi

Ajallisesti ehkä vajaa puolet polkua ja jos vauhti on reippaampaa niin  varmaan alle tunnin menee toi väli kaikkineen mutta voidaan käydä poimimassa  väliltä kilsa pistopolkua jos aikataulu antaa myöten, sopivasti vielä  siirtymän puolivälissä. Jos pieni tieajelu ei haittaa niin Hirsilästä  vaan!

----------


## vuohi

Olisko lauantaina lähtijöitä "enduro-henkiselle" lenkille, ideana olisi ottaa siirtymä tampere-sappee mukavasti pakettiautolla, jossa sitten ylämäet hissillä ja alamäet vauhdikkaasti fillarilla. Hissit aukeavat klo 11 eli jos yrittäisi joskus vähän kympin jälkeen lähtöä niin voisi olla aika sopivasti perillä. Hissit ovat viiteen asti auki ja jos siinä jonkun pienen lounastauon pitää niin eiköhän sitä melkeen tuonne asti jaksa ajella, ja jos kuski hyytyy niin onneksi pääse autolla takaisin  :Leveä hymy:  Itse lähden hervannasta mutta kai sitä nyt vähän voi koukattakkin, jos saadaan vähän matkakuluja jaettua. Autoon mahtuu minun lisäksi kaksi muuta enduro/painovoimakuskia.

----------


## Jussi S

Sappeen keikka kuulostaa myös hyvälle, mutta Siikaneva vie voiton tällä kertaa. Uudet reitit pitäisi kyllä käydä katsastamassa kesän aikana.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Siikanevaa voi suositella retkenä jos ei oo käynyt... pitkospuut on hyvää ajettavaa ja saarekkeet sopivan teknisiä maastopyörälle. 9.9 km kiepillä noustaan 14 kertaa saarekkeelle ja kaksi  sopivan jyrkkää nousua myös on kiepillä

----------


## troh

Ajattelin ajaa keskiviikkolenkin siirtymän pyörällä. Ratinan rantabulevardilta joskus 17:45 paikkeilla. Äärimmäisen rento tahti, kuten aikataulusta näkee.

----------


## prs

Jos ehdin, lähden jurnuttamaan keskiviikkosiirtymää ja. Ei tarvi odotella jos ei näy.

----------


## troh

37 osallistujaa keskiviikkolenkillä. Vähän alkoi jo haitariliikkeen tapaista ilmetä perällä, mutta hyvin päästiin Puuvuori kiertämään. Neljä Maastopyöräilyn alkeiskurssilla ollutta pyöräilijääkin selvitti lenkin ongelmitta. Seuraavat kolme viikkoa on varmaan sadetta, kun on Jarin "kesäloma". Jos kelit on siedettävät, Hammer vetää seuraavat kolme kertaa.   


Mitä tulee torstailenkkiin tänään, vetäjät huutaa "SOKERI" kuorossa ja jää kotiin. Vetäjä valitan lähtöpaikalle saapuvista. Viimeksi, kun satoi, vedin ihan itsekseni oman lenkkini. Jos aurinko nyt yllättäen ilmestyy ja mkuivaa maaston, tilanne muuttuu.

----------


## izmo

Töllö sanö äskön että Tampereella sataa vettä huomenna ja ylihuomenna jne... tietääkö edes yläkerran herra mitä tapahtuu metsälle :No huh!:

----------


## petentic

Yllättävän paljon tulee vettä! Ikinä ei ole bussi mennyt näin hiljaa Pikkukakkosen shikaanissa... Lumen päällä on hieno glaseeraus nyt. Hyvin tamppautuisi! Saas nähdä jos koko päivän tulee vettä...

----------


## mallat jari

> Tiistaina, jollei vettä nyt ihan kaatamalla sada ja Helsingistä ehtii ajoissa, voisi käydä tamppaamassa länsipolkuja keskiviikkolenkkiä varten  Tessun uimahallilta klo 1830 max 2 h. Vauhti porukan mukaan.



Voisi yrittää mukaan .18 töissä.pitäisi olla jopa pakkasella.

----------


## petentic

Taitaa tulla vauhti kelin mukaan tänään... Niin ihmeellinen keli jotta onhan se kokeiltava pysyykö siellä polulla! Ehdin siis klo 1830 lähtöön.

----------


## mallat jari

Harmisti vielä töissä ,ensikerralla uusiksi.

----------


## izmo

ennustan että sohjoo on metsässä ja ei edes läski oo hauska siellä :No huh!:

----------


## jketola

Pakkanen tulee ennusteen mukaan (läpi vuorokauden) vasta ens viikolla. Viimestään sillon kalustoerot ehkä tasottuu ja puhutaan ehkä enemmän aiheesta "nastoilla vai ilman"(?)

----------


## Myrtillus

Jos pulverissa ei ole vetopitoa, niin ei sitä kyllä ollut tallaamattomassa sohjossakaan. Piti ajella nätisti ilman tehopurkauksia, niin hyvä siitä tuli. Kerran ajettu kelkan jälki kantoi juuri ja juuri ihan lussukumeilla.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## rabbit

Pääseeköhän turistit keskiviikon yhteislenkeille mukaan? Itse en ole aiemmin näillä käynyt ja vasta vuoden verran MTB touhua puoli aktiivisesti harrastellut, joten vauhti ei piisaa huonostikkaan "ammamiehille".

Ja toisekseen onko tänään yhteislenkkiä? Onko polut totaali mössöä, eli pääseekö sielä 2.2:lla mihinkään?

----------


## troh

Lenkeille pääsee turistinakin. Se on sitten eri asia, onko tänään tai huomenna lenkkiä. Keskiviikkolenkin vetäjät ilmoittelevat tämän päivän tilanteesta. Torstailenkkiä tuskin tulee, ellei sääennusteet muutu ihan täysin.

----------


## petentic

Eilinen lyhyt kierros osoitti, että läskikin uppoaa vetiseen sohjoon ja ylämäkisohjossa rengas pyörii tyhjää... Urbaanit polut olivat ajettavia, niissä oli jääkerroksen päällä pieni sohjokerros. Ne parhaat polut jotka ovat kauempana, olivat kuitenkin niin pehmeitä, että paremminkin tuhosin polkua huonompaan kuntoon. Sade on ollut myrkkyä. Kun nyt keli ei ole yhtään parempi, niin jätän keskiviikkolenkin väliin, etteivät polut mene entisestään huonompaan kuntoon.

----------


## troh

Edelleen sataa, joskaan ei niin paljoa. Ulkona on liian märkää, joten Torstailenkki on peruttu.

----------


## juri78

Koukkasin työp. jäl. kotimatkalla Nirvasta Karkuvuoren polun Hallillaan ja se olikin yllättävän hyvää. Ajattelin että varmaan ihan pehmeetä mössöö, mutta oli ihan mukavan rapeeta polkua ajella kapealla nastakumilla. Taidan lähtee hu pyöriin sinne ja herwoodin talvipoluille ennen puolta päivää..
Eipä taida sittenkään olla asiaa ku ehtoolla alkanu sade pehmittää polut. Höh.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jalo

Pirkkalassa käytetyimmät polut jäässä ja nastoilla melko hyvää ajettavaa. Paljon oli sellaista rypyliäistä jäätynyttä kengän jäkeä, jota ei kovin kiva ajella. Esimerkiksi Taaporinvuorelle ja Huhtivuorelle menevät polut olivat sellaista. Radan länsipuolen polku suht  hyvää ajettavaa. Siirtymiin voi nyt käyttää latupohjia kun ovat suurimmaksi osaksi jäässä eikä hiihtäjiä näkynyt. Esimerkiksi Killossa ja Kulju - Pirkkala maakaasulinja.
Kävin Ammejärven laavulla kun sinne menee aina hyvä polku ja perillä odotti yllätys. Koko laavun ympäristö parturoitu puti puhtaaksi.

----------


## KJP

Rantapolku UKK:lta Toimelaan on jäätynyt ajettavaan kuntoon:

Nastoja on kumeissa, polkimissa ja kengissä.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Kävin Ammejärven laavulla kun sinne menee aina hyvä polku ja perillä odotti yllätys. Koko laavun ympäristö parturoitu puti puhtaaksi.



Saman huomasin tuossa reilu viikko sitten. Siellä on ollut oikein motokoneiden kokoontumisajot  :Hymy:

----------


## KJP

pääsin Niihaman majalle. Talonkierrossa polku kaventui ja oli vähän luminenkin, mutta ainakin hitaasti ajettava. On muuten hyvää pullaa.

----------


## izmo

Tohlopinsuollakin voi ajaa jääpolulla mutta ei sekään hauska kun on monttunen ja röpelöinen ... latupohja ei mee kyllä pilalle jos vahinkossa osuu kumi sinne

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna  kaupista ukk:n parkkipaikalta klo10 maastoilua rauhakseen.varmaan nasta keli.

----------


## pee

Ovatko Makkarajärven ja Koukkurahkan seudun polut jäätyneet ajettaviksi?

----------


## Myrtillus

Olikos kukaan Kaupin - Niihamaan alueella pyörimässä? Missä kunnossa polut, vieläkö löytyy karheaa lunta vai onko puhdasta vesijäätä kaikki paikat väärällään? Omat lähipolut ovat ainakin sellaisia, että kesäläskillä ei ainakaan uskalla ajella vaan perinteistä kapeaa nastaa pukkaa...

----------


## KJP

Ajoin aamulla UKK:lta Niihamaan: märkää jäätä koko matka, nastat tarvitaan. Huomenna tosin taitaa olla kuivaa jäätä.

----------


## jketola

ISPllä pärjäsi tänään lännessä hyvin, vesijäätä huomenna varmaan vähemmän, mutta varmaan nastakelit kuitenkin...

----------


## jalo

> Ovatko Makkarajärven ja Koukkurahkan seudun polut jäätyneet ajettaviksi?



Hervantajärven uimarannalta Makkarajärvelle ja Viitastenperänkierto hyvässä kunnossa tänään. (Koukkurahkalle ei lähdetty sen vuoksi kun oletettiin ettei siellä ole tapeeksi jäätynyt)
Yllättäen myös Birgitanpolku Matinlahdessa (Myllyvuori - Motikka) ajettavassa kunnossa.
Särkijärvi, Lahdesjärvi, Hervantajärvi ja Höytämöjärvi jää petti alta sillain ettei viitsinyt ajella. Pari astetta lisää niin olisi pitänyt. 
Luistelukelit näille järville tulee heti jos pakkanen lisääntyy eikä lunta tule.

----------


## pee

> Hervantajärven uimarannalta Makkarajärvelle ja Viitastenperänkierto hyvässä kunnossa tänään. (Koukkurahkalle ei lähdetty sen vuoksi kun oletettiin ettei siellä ole tapeeksi jäätynyt)
> Yllättäen myös Birgitanpolku Matinlahdessa (Myllyvuori - Motikka) ajettavassa kunnossa.
> Särkijärvi, Lahdesjärvi, Hervantajärvi ja Höytämöjärvi jää petti alta sillain ettei viitsinyt ajella. Pari astetta lisää niin olisi pitänyt. 
> Luistelukelit näille järville tulee heti jos pakkanen lisääntyy eikä lunta tule.



Kyllä, suurimmalta osin todella hyvässä ajokunnossa. Lähdettiin Mettonkadulta tunkaten polulle kohti Makkarajärveä. Ei ollut hääviä "ajettavaa" tuo pätkä, eikä myöskään suon ohitus Makkarajärven suuntaan. Mutta sitten siitä Makkarajärvelle polut olivat sopivasti jäässä. Järven kierto meni hienosti ja järveltä Salmenkalliontielle polku oli todella hyvässä kunnossa.

Myllyvuorelta ajettiin(ilmeisesti teidän jäljissä) myös aina Meruntielle asti. Tosiaan yllättäen sielläkin oli ihan kova ja pitävä pohja, vaikkei näyttänytkään jäiseltä. Sitten vielä loppuspurttina Ruskosta Niittyhaankadulta Selkämäelle, josta edelleen "Saulinpolulle"(Ahertajanraitti).

Kyllä nyt on hurjan hyvät kelit ajella jäätyneitä polkuja kunnollisella nastarenkaalla!

----------


## köpä

Hervannan suunnan poluille ei siis ilmeisesti kannata lähtee yrittään nastattomalla läskillä.. Toivottavasti tulee huomenna lunta niin kun foreca lupaa.

----------


## troh

EIlisen perusteella sanoisin, että kovin harvassa on polut, joissa voi ajella iman nastoja. Semmoiset vähemmän kuljetut saattaa olla vielä lumipinnalla, mutta ne on sitten vastaavasti vähän raskaampia.

----------


## Api76

Eilen iltalenkillä jätettiin läski kotiin ja otettiin nastanakkikumijousipyörä alle, ei tullu mieleenkään lähtee ilman nastoja.

----------


## ealex

Tänään illalla jää kovettui entisestään ja monet polut menivät jo ISP:lläkin turhaan liukkaaksi, alkaa nekin lipsua, kun on tarpeeksi sivuttaiskaltevuutta.

----------


## ugicee

komppaan ^ !!! sai aika kielikeskellä suuta ISP:eillä ajella ...

----------


## izmo

Keli on paikoin haastava tosiaan...  kaltevat pinnat ja jäiset poljetut polut muistuttaa perunapeltoo ja  nastakin lipsuu välillä :No huh!: 

Aika näyttää mitä yö tuo tullessaan mutta ensi viikon ennuste on lämmin...

----------


## Myrtillus

Ajelin töistä polkuja pitkin kotiin ja täytyypä todeta, että tuo pari milliä lunta jään päällä kyllä kruunasi kokonaisuuden. Matkustajan penkkiä tarjottiin sekä alamäissä, että välillä myös ylämäen jäädessä vajaaksi. Nastalenkkarit tai jäähakut olisivat hyvä lisävaruste. 
Nyt ensin vähän puuteria päälle, jotta kuorrutetaan hyvin ja pilataan tämä viikko. Sen jälkeen runsaasti vettä päälle, jotta saadaan lisää jäätä aikaiseksi.

----------


## velib

Rantapolku oli melko haastavassa kunnossa, mutta muuten Kaupissa pääsi nastoilla hyvin. Ei edes harmittanut, että läski piti jättää talliin

----------


## willes

Kävin juuri läskillä vähän kiertelemässä lännen polkuja vähän ikäänkuin verkkokiksi eiliselle ISPi lenkille. Dillingereillä matkustaja tilanteita oli noin 10x enemmän kuin ISPeillä mutta vielä selvittiin jopa kivikkoalamäki majalta kotiin  :Hymy:

----------


## rabbit

Tällä viikolla yhteislenkit taitaa jopa päästä toteuttamaan kun meni sentään pakkaselle...  Olikohan keskiviikkolenkin suhteen jo jotain mielipiteitä, että ajetaanko sitä ja missä?

----------


## mallat jari

Kyllä huomenna keskiviikkolenkki normaalisti.Tesoman uimahallilta 18,30.Se missä ajetaan selvii sitten ajon aikana.Toivotaan että olisi paljon ulkoilioita että olisi huippu polut.

----------


## velib

Onko kukaan käynyt vielä tänään katsastamassa polkuja? Nastaton läski vai 29" nastoilla? Vai onko niin että toisella ei pysy pystyssä ja toinen uppoaa hankeen...

----------


## star trek

Huomenna pitkästä aikaa keskiviikkolenkille, eilen ja tänään toimi läski nastoilla ja toimii huomennakin 😀

----------


## izmo

> Onko kukaan käynyt vielä tänään katsastamassa polkuja? Nastaton läski vai 29" nastoilla? Vai onko niin että toisella ei pysy pystyssä ja toinen uppoaa hankeen...



Nastallinen läski ehkä hyvä... jää tulee aika herkästi esiin lumen alta ja 29" nastakumi ei suostu menee lumessa yhtään

----------


## jpf

Ajelin tänään melkein kolme tuntia Hallilan ja Hervannan ympäristön polkuja ja järvien jäitä nastaläskillä (Farley 9.6 ja Dillinger 5) ja oli kyllä yksi parhaista läskilenkeistä ikinä: (lähes) joka paikasta pääsi ajamalla ja pitoa riitti todella hyvin. Pehkusuon kiersin useamman kerran kun kulki niin mukavasti; tuli tasaista jälkeä ja perheen koiranulkoiluttaja kiitteli kovasti  :Vink:

----------


## ViliA

Kävin äsken ajelemassa koiran kanssa nokian peruspolkuja ja latupohjaa. Alla oli läski kesäkumeilla(JJ 4.8) ja toimi sekin vallan mainiosti. Yhdessä jyrkässä nousussa jäi sutimaan tyhjää mutta muuten riitti pito melkosen/erittäinkin hyvin. Muutamissa kohdissa lunta oli sen verran paljon että nakkikumi olis jääny siihen paikkaan. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

Suvikumisemiläskillä "4" huomenna sutimaan siis.

----------


## troh

Laittakaahan sitten taas raporttia keskiviikkolenkiltä: Pääseekö 2.4" renkailla, vai ei. Osataan sitten valikoida osallistuja oikein torstailenkille. Kelihän näyttäisi jokseenkin optimaaliselta.

----------


## izmo

Nastakumi läski testas polkuja. 

-Ikean ura ajettava vaikka kapeella kesäkumilla

-Karkunvuoressa ei yhtään kumin jälkee ja nousu jäinen, talutus ylös

-Linnainmaan kalliot vähän lunta mutta paikoin jää alla, ei yhtään kumin jälkeä mutta ajettavissa ehkä nasta laihalla myös

----------


## KJP

Nyt on LBP:ssä jälkiä, ISP 2.3 edessä ja takana kotimainen sirkkelinterä. Hyvin kulki vähemmän tallotuillakin urilla. Kaikki polut lumipintaisia, mutta helposti se vielä irtoaa jäästä. Vähän vaikea arvioida kuinka pärjäisi ilman nastoja, kun ajelin nastakumeilla.

----------


## rabbit

Kiitokset keskiviikon porukalle. Turistikin pärjäsi kapeilla renkailla kyydissä, joskin reittiä taidettiin napsun parin verran säätää helpompaan suuntaan, kun kaikki eivät ymmärtäneet tulla läskillä paikkalle... Toivottavasti muut eivät vilustuneet odotelessa.  :Hymy:  

Polut oli lentokunnossa kun ne oli tampattu ja jäätyneet koviksi, joten ice spikereillä pärjäsi ihan hyvin. Vähemmän käytetyt polut voi olla aika hapokkaita kapealle nakille.

----------


## star trek

Rengas spekulaatioo eilisestä severran että kokonaisuudessa nastarenkaisella läskillä pääsi helpoimmalla, suvikumiläskilläkin pärjäs mutta muutama  jäinen ylämäki jäi ajamatta
ja varsinkin kaltevalla jääpinnalla näytti olevan tilanteita, kapee nastarenkainen tuli hyvin mukana mutta otti kyllä reilusti enemmän watteja reisistä kun läskipyörät.

----------


## izmo

Nyt alkaa oleen polut tampatut hyvin ja käy niin että läskikumi vaatii watteja kaksi kertaa enempi kuin laiha... oli paras nyt laiha jossa nastat

----------


## troh

Saa nähdä miten Torstailenkin käy. Itse ajattelin lähteä 29" kesärenkailla. Jos niillä ei mihinkään pääse, voin erkaantua omalle lenkille.

Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00

----------


## Kemizti

Linnainmaan takuupolut ajettavissa kesätassu-läskillä ja nasta-laihalla ainakin.. Pari lipsahdusta kesätasulla kun jää paljastui lumenalta yllättäen, mutta ei lippoja, polkujen yleiskunto läskillä 9+ ja laihalla 8½

----------


## Iglumies

Ranta olis menny nastakumilla ehkä helpommin, mutta talonkierto - niihama - alasjärvi - linnainmaa oli ardentilla hyvä.

----------


## troh

Poluthan oli todella hyvässä kunnossa. Kymppiä en anna, koska kunnon talvipoluissa pitää olla penkat. Polkujen pohjat on kovia ja lumikerros siinä päällä tamppaantunut niin nopeaksi, että Linnainmaala UKK:lle taittui alle tunnissa kevyellä tahdilla. Joskus lumisempina talvina ranta on ollut tasaisempi ja leveämpi, mutta kyllä se nytkin kesään verrattuna helpommin ajettava on. Lieneekö epäselvä ennakkokäsitys poluista vai mikä, mutta normirengas/läski suhde oli 1:5.

----------


## izmo

ei ihan hauska ennuste ensi viikko... penkka häviää mutta jää taitaa jäädä

----------


## petentic

Lauantain sääennuste ei huono! Nokian polkujen kunto vähän arvoitus joten tuumittiin, että lähtö Tesomalta klo 1030. Juha ehtii la aamulla ennen lähtöä tsekkaamaan missä kunnossa Nokian polut ovat joten suunnataan reittiä sitten sen mukaan  :Hymy:  Kolmesta neljään tuntia menee jos nyt yhtään lauantaimeininkiä muistan oikein.

----------


## willes

Äh, kirottua. Kapitalistiriistäjä haluaa panostani juurikin lauantai aamupäivällä. Toisaalta hommat alkaa 09.00 että jos olis sairraan nopee niin...  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Troh aiemmin To lenkistä.Lieneekö epäselvä ennakkokäsitys poluista vai mikä, mutta normirengas/läski suhde oli 1:5.
Meillä ke lenkillä 1:9

----------


## velib

Olisiko lauantaina muita lenkkejä, jos ei ehdi/jaksa polkea Tesomalle aamulla?

----------


## aatos

Ei saa liatsoo tammosta propagandaa. Ma voisin tulla huomena yrittaan kapeella renkalla. Tosin piikkirenkaatkin on niin hyvin varastoitu, ettei taida loytya huomiseks... :/

----------


## troh

> Troh aiemmin To lenkistä.Lieneekö epäselvä ennakkokäsitys poluista vai mikä, mutta normirengas/läski suhde oli 1:5.
> Meillä ke lenkillä 1:9



No se on semmoinen muoti nyt. Ajossa 29" kesärengas toimi varsin kilpailukykyisesti: Rullaa paremmin ja pitää riittävän hyvin, joskaan ei ihan läskirenkaan veroisesti. Polkujen pohjat on nyt kovia, eikä nastoillekaan ole tarvetta. Tilanne kuitenkin muuttunee sunnuntaina.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> Troh aiemmin To lenkistä.Lieneekö epäselvä ennakkokäsitys poluista vai mikä, mutta normirengas/läski suhde oli 1:5.
> Meillä ke lenkillä 1:9



Kapearenkaiset fillarit, tuo hiljalleen katoava keksintö  :Hymy:

----------


## star trek

Anna pärjää kyllä kapeellakin...lihavat miehet tarvii läskirenkaat :-)

----------


## janip

Kyllähän kuitenkin lujaa mennä nakki renkailla kesällä. Talvi touhut on erikseen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## star trek

Onneks ei oo mitään kilpailullisia tavoitteita niin voi vaan nautiskella ajamisesta niinkun tänään https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/397630552
hieno lenkki hienossa seurassa Petterin vetämänä.

----------


## petentic

Juu kiitoksia, mukavaa on ajaa hyvässä seurassa  :Hymy:  Viisi meitä oli tänään yhteensä, kaksi kapeaa ja kolme läskiä. Kolme ja puoli tuntia about ajoaikaa ja ilmeisesti kilometrejäkin 35. Ajettiin Tessulta Hatolaan, käytiin Pohjajärvellä jäniksenjälkeä pitkin, Pikku-Ahvenistolla pidettiin mehutauko muiden ulkoilijoiden seurassa, rullailtiin harjupolkuja kohti Lamminpäätä vesitornin kautta Vuorentaustaan ja Haukiluomaan, josta Tohlopinsuon kierros, Tohlopinsaari, Rasonhaka, Teerivuori ja Mustavuori. Hyviä polkuja oli paljon. Umpihankea tampattiin vain vähän Pohjajärvellä ja hevostallilla. 

Aikainen lähtö oli tänään hyvä, ehdittiin just sopivasti lumimyräkän alta pois!

----------


## aatos

Kiitos vetajalle ja ajoseuralle. Monenlaista kapalanjalkea mentiin. Erityismaininta ja kiitos mehutarjoilusta!

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Juu kiitoksia, mukavaa on ajaa hyvässä seurassa  ...



Kiitos myös täältä Hervannan osastolta. Erinomaiset polut ja reitti. Pääsi vielä 'nauttimaan' virkistävästä lumipyrystä ja vastatuulesta kotimatkalla...  :Hymy: 
-
Menni

----------


## izmo

Vielä kesti Tohloppisuo Lamminpää ja Hatolansuo laihaa nastakumipyörää ja eilinen sade oli pehmittänyt jään niin ehkä kesäkumikin ois menetellyt... mutta ennustaja eukko ennustaa sen että sama reitti on huomenna sohjoo eikä paljon kehuttu läskikumi edes etene :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

Ihan huippupolkua oli nastaläskille vielä tänään ja oli siellä hatolassa joku kapeerenkainenki luikerrellu ;-) ja niin kiireellä että
juomapullo oli pudonnu kyydistä, se on siellä kaasulinjanlenkille lähdettäessä kannon nokassa jos joku tunnistaa ja tarttee, sellanen
sini-valkonen sup cyclesin pullo.

----------


## Myrtillus

Ei tarvinnut nastaa eikä näkynyt paljon muitakaan Lamminrahkan länsilaidalla.... hups saikos etiketin mukaan tänne laittaa kuvia?

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Ihan huippupolkua oli nastaläskille vielä tänään ja oli siellä hatolassa joku kapeerenkainenki luikerrellu ;-) ja niin kiireellä että
> juomapullo oli pudonnu kyydistä, se on siellä kaasulinjanlenkille lähdettäessä kannon nokassa jos joku tunnistaa ja tarttee, sellanen
> sini-valkonen sup cyclesin pullo.



kyllä mä sen pullon bomgasin ja pullon tiputtaja oli mennyt mua ennen :No huh!: 

kuvahan kertoo aika paljon ja ittekin voisin laittaa kuvan Birkalasta mutta Lumia on pytyssä uimassa :Sekaisin:

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna keskiviikkona aamulla näyttäisi olevan kuiva hetki käydä ajamassa .Klo 10 UKK parkkipaikka,Noin 3,5 h polkuilua.Tulkaahan mukaan ajaa jotka vapaalla.
Varsinainen Keskiviikkolenkki Tesomalta katsotaan sitten huomenna kelin kehittymisen mukaan.

----------


## CubeRider

Nyt on tartuttava tarjoukseen.. Ja irtauduttava keskellä päivää lenkille.. Kun tuppaa näköjään muuten päivät venyyn iltasuunnitelmien ohitte... Lokarit kiinni ja UKKlle.....

----------


## mallat jari

Keli nyt hyvä aamulenkille.UKK klo 10.

----------


## rabbit

Mikähän ke lenkin suhteen on mieli tällä hetkellä? Ei kovin hääviltä keli vaikuta, joskin tuurilla saattaa sade loppua iltasella.

----------


## willes

Aamulenkkiläiset, oliko polut vielä pehmenneet? ei kai? ISP-keli? Jos toi sade muuttuis edes vähän vielä enempi lumeksi

----------


## CubeRider

"Aamulenkiltä" polut: Graniitin kovaa märkää jäätä sohjolumen ympäröimänä = 60%, Pehmeämpää märkää jäätä ilman sohjoa = 20%, Lumetonta ja jäätöntä kovalla pinnalla 15%, Lumetonta ja jäätöntä pehmenneellä pinnalla 4%, SitäJaTota 1%..... % Riippuu toki paljolti valitusta reitistä... Mutta ilman piikkejä en viitsisi kannustaa lähtemään koittaan....

----------


## Api76

Onko ketään lähdössä märkään metsään?

----------


## rabbit

vois lähtee jos sinne yleensä on porukkaa lähdössä....

----------


## petentic

Jos Api vetää? Minulla kun ei ole niitä nastoja tuonne niin sovin itseni kanssa muuta ohjelmaa illaksi... Juhalla oli töitä ja Jari ei ollut hänkään tulossa.

----------


## Api76

Yritin velttoilla mutta iski näköjään vetonakki, jos ei oikeita vetäjiä ilmaannu.... prkle eikun pukemaan.

----------


## willes

Mää tuun jo solidaarisuuden vuoksi kanssa sitten.  :Hymy:

----------


## Api76

5 pöhlöä nastanakkikumeilijaa päästeli pitkin pimeitä ja märkiä Länsi metsiä. Hauskaa oli, Hartolan perälenkillä saattaa tossu haukata vettä siä ojan ylityksessä.

----------


## jketola

Kiitoksia Api ja muu porukka samoin. Nää kelit vaatii sen verran asennetta että yksinään pimeellä liikkeelle lähtö vaatis paljon enemmän kampeemista.

----------


## petentic

> 5 pöhlöä nastanakkikumeilijaa päästeli pitkin pimeitä ja märkiä Länsi metsiä. Hauskaa oli, Hartolan perälenkillä saattaa tossu haukata vettä siä ojan ylityksessä.



Huippua! Hyvä että lenkki järjestyi! Rrrouheeeeta!  :Cool:

----------


## troh

Torstailenkin vetäjän paikka on auki - minä en tänään ehdi. Nastakeli lienee ja semmoiset minullakin on jo fillarissa, vaikken ajamaan ehdikään.

----------


## izmo

Taas alkaa näyttään lumitilanne hyvältä yön lumimyrskyn jäljiltä ja työmatkalla näkyi pyörän taluttajia kinoksessa... jossain vaiheessa tuli mieleen että nyt on läskin keli :No huh!:

----------


## willes

Olisko tänään mitään läskihommia lännessä?

----------


## mallat jari

> Olisko tänään mitään läskihommia lännessä?



Töissä 19 asti joten menisi ainaskin 19,30 ku kerkiäisi.

----------


## Myrtillus

Jos tamppaushommat kiinnostaa, niin huomenna uraauurtavaa puurtamista tarjolla useamman tunnin verran. Ajattelin availla polkuja ensi viikonloppua silmällä pitäen. Lähtö UKK instituutin parkkipaikalta klo 10. Keskari siinä 8-9 kmh, joten sitä ei tartte pelätä. Osaan myös yksin pois pusikosta, jos et jaksa ajaa niin hiljaa 😆 p.s. evästä mukaan.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## CubeRider

-> Mukana... Eväiden kera......

----------


## CubeRider

Huomenia aamuvirkuille... Nostellaans nyt vielä ruuduille.. UKK:lta klo 10:00 -> Luvassa Talvi Tourin polkujen tarkastelua/tamppausta.. Varsinkin leveämpirenkaisia toivoisi ennätysmäärin ensi viikon kiertelemän Kauppi/Klan asema välin polkuja jotta saisi polkujen pohjat kestävämmän kuosin... Siihen tässä mainio tilaisuus tarjolla....

----------


## Gargamel

Mä tulen. Jos en ihan lähtöön ennätä, niin lähden seuraamaan jälkiä.

----------


## mallat jari

> Huomenia aamuvirkuille... Nostellaans nyt vielä ruuduille.. UKK:lta klo 10:00 -> Luvassa Talvi Tourin polkujen tarkastelua/tamppausta.. Varsinkin leveämpirenkaisia toivoisi ennätysmäärin ensi viikon kiertelemän Kauppi/Klan asema välin polkuja jotta saisi polkujen pohjat kestävämmän kuosin... Siihen tässä mainio tilaisuus tarjolla....



Olisiko vielä huomenna samalla jutulla lähtiöitä.10 UKK parkkis.siitä suht suoraan polkuja tuonna Atala /Kangasala linjalle pyörittää polkuja.

----------


## JuKKos

Ainakin Kangasalan aseman tienoilla oli aika paljon lunta. Kapealla renkaalla meni välillä mutkitteluksi.

----------


## Myrtillus

Tänään tamppauspartiossa oli viisi jäsentä ansiokkaasti tiivistämässä lunta. Kiitos kaikille talkoolaisille! KJP kävi omaa taisteluaan ja törmäsimme useammankin kerran herraan matkan varrella. Läski-ideaa emme saaneet vielä myytyä. Ohessa linkki päivän kieputteluihin. Pari uutta polkuakin tuli karttaa merkittäväksi.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7840152
Rantapolun sekoilut ja polun pään etsiminen johtui siitä, että gps heitti aivan tolkuttomasti etelä-pohjoissuunnassa ja haeskelin siis väärää uraa.

----------


## troh

Tulin noin tunnin Myrtilluksen porukan perässä ja sen kyllä huomasi, mistä olitte menneet. Ne polut, minne ei vienyt monia läskipyörän renkaanjälkiä, oli huomattavasti kaposempia. Olin myös hieman yllättynyt, että valtaväylä kurvasi Hepovuorelle. Sitä piti tietenkin seurata. Hepovuoren jälkeen suuntasin jo aika suoraan WTdT taukopisteelle, kun taas te näytettä kiertäneet selvästi pitemmän kaavan mukaan.

Minulla oli alla ensimmäistä kertaa IceSpikerit. Tänään ei nastoja olisi tarvinnut, mutta olkoon nyt alla kunnes lumet sulaa. On ne raskaat polkea hyvällä alustalla. Tuli myös huomattua, että autotallin Mastertop100-pintainen lattia on liian sileä tälle renkaalle. Meinasin lipat vetää, kun yhden ringin autotallia ajattelin kiertää. Ei mitään pitoa. Ilmeisesti nastat on niin ulkonevat, ettei kumi ottanut kiinni. Ulkona pitoa on sitten senkin edestä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Olisiko vielä huomenna samalla jutulla lähtiöitä.10 UKK parkkis.siitä suht suoraan polkuja tuonna Atala /Kangasala linjalle pyörittää polkuja.



Pari hidasta tampparia voisi tulla mutta matkalta, Linnainmaan Prisma/Cittari tai jostain niiltä kulmilta? 10.45 noin? Ei tosin ihan varmaa.

Riippuu siis siitä saadaanko pyörät kyytiin eli onko telineet jäässä.

----------


## KJP

Oli se hyvä etten lähtenyt kapeilla kumeillani tamppauspartion peesiin. Myrtilluksen gps-datan perusteella ovat ajaneet ummessa olevalla metsätiellä paraimmillaan 25km/h. Metsätiet ovat nyt maaston lumisimpia paikkoja. Meikäläinen joutui työntämään tasaisellakin tiepätkät...

----------


## CubeRider

> Oli se hyvä etten lähtenyt kapeilla kumeillani tamppauspartion peesiin. Myrtilluksen gps-datan perusteella ovat ajaneet ummessa olevalla metsätiellä paraimmillaan 25km/h. Metsätiet ovat nyt maaston lumisimpia paikkoja. Meikäläinen joutui työntämään tasaisellakin tiepätkät...



Huippunopeudet johtui ihan siittä että "jouduttiin pitään" veto päällä ettei mee hallitsemattomasti pöpelikköön... Olisit lähteny peesiin vaan.. Ens kerralla ste

----------


## jalo

Siis mitä? Eikö siellä Kaupissa pärjää icespikereilla? 
Ajelin tänään Pirkkalassa ja metsässä ei lunta ollut kovin paljon toki aukeilla sai vähän pitää vauhtia, että pääsi suoraan mutta ei sielläkään kovin vaikeaa ollut.
Ajattelin huomenna lähteä Kauppiin, mutta mutta...

----------


## juri78

Hyvin pärjäs 29" ip:lla kaupissa, varsinki iltapäivällä, koko ajan parani vaan polut ku useampi partio oli ajanu ristiin rastiin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

Saisikos pyytää tämän päivän tamppausosastolta gpx jälkiä. Tekisi mieli saada vähän lisää materiaalia parin polun merkkaukseen ja oman gps:n laaduntarkkailuun. Laitatteko vaikka maililla antti ät myrtillus.net. Kiitokset jo etukäteen.

----------


## peeppa

Ainakin Nokialla on iso ero paikallisesti. Nokianvirran eteläpuolella 5-10cm kun Harjuniityssä 10-30cm. Eilen ei päässyt etenemään edes läskillä kun pohjalla märkää jäätä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Ollaan 10.45 cittarin kohdalla.

----------


## Pexxi

> Ollaan 10.45 cittarin kohdalla.



Pitää jättää ikävä kyllä kuitenkin väliin. Mutta hyviä tamppauksia!

----------


## izmo

Keli on tampaantuvaa ja helppoo ajettavaa laihalla ja läskillä kesäkumilla mutta nastakumejen kanssa voi sutata eli nastat kannattaa jättää kotiin

----------


## mallat jari

Keli yllätti tänään positiivisesti.Kesä renkaan pito kuin olisi tullut lumenkanssa liimaa.Eikä tunta ollut satanut yöllä liikoja. Kiitokset kanssa polkioille.Nyt talvi pyöräily huipussaan.

----------


## käpä

Oli tosiaan tampaantuvaa. Nastaläskin alla juuri sopivasti tiivistyi niin, että saattoi ajaa aivan korkaamattomia polkuja mm. Kaarinan polkua linjalla.

----------


## Api76

Enpä päässyt porukka tamppaukseen, mutta onneksi Metsäkylän MTB Keisari "Hammer" on tampannut meille oman saunalenkin Julkujärvelle. Parituntia meni siä hikoillessa.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Oli tosiaan tampaantuvaa. Nastaläskin alla juuri sopivasti tiivistyi niin, että saattoi ajaa aivan korkaamattomia polkuja mm. Kaarinan polkua linjalla.



Taisit ajella etelän suuntaan linjan alustaa ja oikaisit soiden kautta lännemmäs ennen kalliotöppäreitä eteläpäässä? Itse kävin kanssa ajelemassa neitseellisiä polkuja... tosin en aina ihan tositarkoituksella vaan kun en enää viitsinyt kääntyä takaisinkaan. Kajanjärven laavun pohjoispuolella oli pitkospuiden ajaminen haastavaa ja jännittävää puuhaa. Uudet pitkospuut ovat korkealla suonpinnasta ja niiden sijainnin sai estimoitua joten kuten jalankulkijoiden harha-askelista, joissa oli kuopan täydeltä vettä. Ei tullut kuin yksi uimareissu, kun lipsahti lankulta ja kellahti lumeen, jossa vesi alla.

----------


## CubeRider

Käväisin tuossa AamuLenkillä tenniskeskuksen nurkilla ja "huomasin" pari asiaa:



-> (1) Pahimmat puut olivat "väistyneet" polulta => polku ajettavassa kunnossa

-> (2) Polulle kaatuneet rangat olivat "tippuneet" polun osalta maahan => tarvitaan pari 2/3n hlön ryhmää siirtelemään ne sivuun => polku ajettavassa kunnossa

-> (3) Kaatuneet rangat olivat möskin "tippuneet" polun päältä maahan => tarvitaan pari 2/3n hlön ryhmää siirtelemään ne sivuun => polku ajettavassa kunnossa

----------


## CubeRider

...Ja sitten kotimatkalla huomasin myös seuraavan polun siisteytyneen muutamasta pahemmasta esteestä

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna tiistaina olisi lenkkiseuraa vailla.Lähtö klo 10 Linnainmaan Prisman parkki.Siitä noin 3h Polkujen tallaus/tsekkausta rauhalliseen tahtiin.

----------


## Myrtillus

Hienoa CubeRider! Saitko rauhassa halailla puita vai tuliko yleisöä paikalle?

----------


## CubeRider

Ihan rauhaksiin sai seiskasta -> kymppiin metsässä lymyillä.. Ja äsken kävin vielä renkaan jäljet painamas pohjille.. Että josko täs vkon aikana saataisiin leveämpikin väylä sinne aikasekz...

----------


## Jukahia

Ajelen aamusta/ip työmatkat halimaksen kautta niin levenee sekin sit.

----------


## CubeRider

> Ajelen aamusta/ip työmatkat halimaksen kautta niin levenee sekin sit.



OOjEE.. Juuri näin.. -> Ei tartte sitte vieraspaikkakuntalaisten vkonloppuna ajaa kapealla taikka UMPIhanki polulla

----------


## KJP

Tein pienen iltalenkin idän metsissä. Hirvitunnelilta suoraan palanutta kalliota kohti menevä reitti oli hyvässä kunnossa. Ojat olivat jäätyneet samoin loskaiset osuudet poluista olivat nyt kovaa jäätä. Suurin osa poluista on kuitenkin lumipintaisia. Kaikki hiihtoladut on ajettu koneella. Merkkasin havaintoja Myrtilluksen umap-karttaan. Meinasin unohtaa: Kumpulasta itään lähtevällä polulla joku reipas oli yrittänyt leventää polkua lasten rattailla. Todellista urheiluhenkeä!

----------


## Kemizti

Huomenna linnaimmaan rismalta 920-930 startti, hissuksee itäpolkuja läskillä.. Parituntia jos flunssajjälkee kunto kestää.. Seuraa?

----------


## noppa

Siirtyykös keskarilenkkikin itää tallaamaan?

----------


## petentic

Meikkis on ihan turisti tuolla itäpuolella, joten länsilenkki normisti tänään klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta. Mutta kootkaa toki partio itäpuolellekin! Joku vain huhuilee lähtöpaikan ja -ajan  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Lännessä koepisto eilen ja polut lumisessa kunnossa  ja pääsee kesä kumilla... itäpuolella Tamperetta nastakumi keli paikoin

----------


## rabbit

Mikähän se on tämän viikon polkujen tilanne? Pääseekö kapeella nakilla poluilla mihinkään vai meneekö homma tunkkaamiseksi, jos ei ole läskiä?

----------


## troh

Tilanne on hyvä. Pääsee kapeillakin renkailla.

----------


## izmo

Luntahan ei oo paljoo ja kapeekumi on monessa paikkaa läskiä parempi mutta itäpuolella on jäätä paikoin että saa olla nastakumi

----------


## Api76

Hyvä oli lenkki tänään, oli läskejä jäykällä ja joustavalla keulalla, 29 jäykkäperä, 26 täysjousto ja oliko29 täpärikin. Läskejä yht 6. Hyvin edettiin kaikilla pyörätyypeillä.

----------


## petentic

Juu, huippukivaa oli taas! Startattiin Ristimäen poluilla, kurkattiin Tohlopinsaari, silmukka Tohlopinsuolla, Haukiluoman läpi Vuorentaustaan, josta lasketeltiin etsimään Pohjajärven polkuja. Löydettiin vähän kiipeämistä ja hyvin lunta kerännyttä polkua, kunnes sitten oikeasti laskettin Pohjajärven tuntumaan. Pari ojaa oli ihan auki, loikalla piti mennä yli. Ei käyty rivitalonnurkalla häiriköimässä mutta aika lähellä... B-) Kello olikin siinä vaiheessa jo paljon, joten otettiin Hatolassa (Tukiaistenmaalla) vain pieni silmukka, ja Myllypuronkadun suikaleita.

Huikean hyvässä kunnossa polut! Izmo oli ihan oikeassa, kesäinen kapeekumi meni lännessä todella hyvin, vaikken itse sellaisella tänään ajanutkaan.

----------


## Smiik

Moro, olisiko kellään laittaa jälkeä tuosta eilisestä lenkistä?

Vähän polttelisi käydä testaamassa talvipolut jos kerran niin hyvässä kunnossakin ovat  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

http://www.movescount.com/fi/move/ex...116&format=gpx
https://connect.garmin.com/dashboard?cid=3640871
Tuosta löytyy eilinen lenkki.

----------


## Smiik

> http://www.movescount.com/fi/move/ex...116&format=gpx
> https://connect.garmin.com/dashboard?cid=3640871
> Tuosta löytyy eilinen lenkki.



Kiitos. En vaan omista tunnuksia kumpaankaan palveluun.

----------


## rabbit

Tässä vielä Stravaan linkki:
https://www.strava.com/activities/495794136

Alussa minun pientä häröilyä / lämmittelyä vesitornilla

----------


## rabbit

Apin kommentti "Hyvin edettiin kaikilla pyörätyypeillä" ehkä pikkusen optimistinen  :Hymy: .  Itellä taisi keskisyke eilisen jäljiltä liikkua 150+ tasolla. Paikoitellen huonokuntoiselle melko hapokasta settiä kapeella nakilla....

Yleisarvosana poluille kuitenkin 9+. Erittäin hyvät tampatut polut ja erittäin hyvä vauhti! Ei tullut kylmä...   Sen verran mukavaa taas oli, että joutuu varmaan osallistuun uudelleenkin.  Kiitos ja anteeks.

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Jampe ilmeisesti kärjessä ja polut huippukunnossa. Itse ole vielä Espoossa, enkä tiedä ehdinkö lähteä ajoissa.

----------


## izmo

Lunta tuli äskön jonkin verran ja teki sikaliukkaat kadut ja peltiä on rytyssä kaupunkilla iso kasa että voi olla nastakeli

----------


## kaakku

Kävin äsken Kaupissa ja siellä oli nastarengas enemmän kuin tarpeen. Mitä pidemmälle itään eteni, sitä vähemmän jäätä, mutta eipä jäävapailla osuuksillakaan nastoista mitään haittaa ollut.

----------


## CubeRider

> Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Jampe huippukunnossa



Mukaan lähtee hän...............

----------


## CubeRider

Tällasta koetettiin

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7885239

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Tällasta koetettiin
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7885239



Erinomaisen hieno lenkki. Polut tosiaan huippukunnossa.
Ja ikuiseen rengasspekulaatiokeskusteluun voisi todeta, että kapea (2.25") kesärengas oli jälleen luotettavin ja selvästi helpoin rengas mm. muutaman reitille sattuneen lyhyen ylämäen selättämiseen!  :Cool: 

Jäätiköitä ei tänään reitille osunut.
-
Menni

----------


## izmo

no eipä niitä nastakumin puoltajia paljoo oo kyllä se sen verran kehveli lumessa on ja ainoo missä se hyvä niin puhdas jää :No huh!:

----------


## rabbit

Asiasta hiukan sivuun yleiskysymyksenä: Onko foorumilaisilla kokemusta Birgitan polusta? Mikä sen ajettavuus on yleensä sulallakin kelillä ja mitenkäs talvella.  Onko siellä talvella tamppaajia riittävästi, että pysyisi ajettavana?

----------


## izmo

Birgitan polusta on kokemusta jo viime vuosituhannelta... vaikee paikoin kesällä ja asutuksen lähellä talvella osin tampattu

----------


## noppa

Keskiviikko lisälenkin kera:

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display...12060-map.html
http://koti.kapsi.fi/miljoonalaatikko/tmp/0217.gpx

----------


## noppa

Sen mitä viime talvena Gittalla kävin, niin ainakin läskillä arvaa lähteä yrittämään eteläisiäkin osuuksia. Reittihän on kaikkea lähes ajokelvottoman louhikon ja tylsien hiekkateiden väliltä.

----------


## velib

Nyt pärjää taas Kaupissa renkaalla kuin renkaalla. Päivällä satanut lumi on liimaantunut jään pintaan tiukasti kiinni.

----------


## Vito78

Miten on, ajatteko samoilla kumeilla talven läpi vai vaihteletteko kelin mukaan?? Ite en jaksa vaihdella vaan nyt mennään ISPllä niin pitkään kun tohtii. Eli kun on lunta tai jäätä. Ja alla 29er täpäri.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -VsQ-

Itse ruukaan ajella samoilla läpi talven. Nastarengasta on käytössä satunnaisesti/harvoin, koska kitkallaki pysyy pystyssä.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Api76

Renkaita ei onneks enää tarvi vaihdella, lumelle läski suvikumilla, ja jäälle keinutuoli isp:llä.

----------


## mallat jari

Muistakaa huominen porukkalenkki UKK:lta klo 11 alkaen.Talvi TdT starttaa silloin.Erilaisia ryhmiä matkantaittamiseen on tarjolla.Tulkaapa sinne.

----------


## Analog Kid

Tänään tuli pyörittyä lähinnä lähialueilla. Ja varsin hyvää baanaa oli tarjolla ainakin iltapäivällä ennen enempiä sateita. Ei nyt ihan parasta talvipolkua ollut mutta ei paljon puuttumaan jäänyt. Eipä kovin montaa kumin jälkeä näkynyt poluilla, kaikki olleet Kauppia tamppaamassa?

----------


## Myrtillus

Ajoin tänään 50 km lenkin Leinolassa, Kaupissa jne... yksi maasturi vastaan ja sekin katusiirtymällä.... ehkä kaikki ovat tankkaamassa.

----------


## Ju$$i

Kyllä lenkit pyöri tänäänkin ihan normaalisti eri seuroilla ja varmasti lenkkeilijöilläkin. Miksi ei olis pyörinyt?

----------


## ealex

Minäkin kävin eilen ajamassa Kaukajärvi – Kangasala suunnalla ja oli tavallista enemmän pyöränjälkiä.

Eilen oli alla 27++ ja sillä oli tarkoitus tänäänkin lähteä, mutta kun ikkunasta katsoo niin "täysläski" taitaa olla järkevämpi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ju$$i

Lauantaina voisi ajaa Ikeaa 10´02, jos sen saa auki siihen mennessä. Alotin tänään kaivamisen matkalta. Kyllä siellä nytkin voi ajaa nakkipyörällä, mutta huonosti. Lunta on jonkun verran. Läskillä ajavat voisi ohikulkeissaan ajaa kierroksen, niin se olisi aavistuksen helpompi lapioida. Radalla on ainoastaan 1 punanen lapio (huono) ja sillä saa halutessaan pikkasen auttaa jos huvittaa. Mutta ei oo pakko. Parempia lapioita ei siellä nyt ole, kun joku on niitä tykännyt pölliä.

----------


## izmo

Pyöräliikkeen takahuoneessa taitaa olla lapio ja kaippa sen saa lainaksi... mutta läskillä spoorin tamppaus myös vois onnistua

----------


## petentic

Länsipoluilta on vähän pitkä siirtymä Ikean spooreille tamppaamaan... Tänään on keskiviikko, ja klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta lähdetään johonkin suuntaan taas  :Hymy:

----------


## aatos

Onko laski tehny hyvaa jalkee Lannessa? Kannattaako tulla..

----------


## petentic

Kyllä siellä ollaan tampattu ja koiranulkoiluttajia liikkuu paljon. Ja läskit keulille muutenkin eli kannattaa tulla  :Hymy:  Oliko sinulla tarve valoille? Pingaa jos on tarvetta tuoda lisävaloja, niitä on tuossa jokunen.

----------


## aatos

Ok. Valon pitaisi olla kylla kunnossa..

----------


## petentic

Seitsemän polkijaa oli keskiviikkona, joista kaksi kapearenkaalla. Lähdettiin pitkästä aikaa Nokian suuntaan tavoitteena ajaa Kyyninkallio ja palata Sarpatin ja Mustavuoren kautta takaisin. Menomatka olikin takuupolkua ja siirtymää, mutta Kyyninkalliolla ei ollut edes jäniksenjälkeä... Jätettiin kalliopolku väliin, ja käytiin Halimaalla. Ei ollut star trek tampannut kotipolkujaan, möykkyistä ja kapeaa oli siellä! Sarpatissa oli ihan ajettavaa, ja Mustavuoressakin. Sarpatissa soramontun reuna se vaan on aina jo yksinään lenkin arvoinen pätkä 😊 2h 20 min seikkailuineen kaikkineen 😊 Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!

----------


## izmo

Tiistaina koepisto Halimaan kalliolle ja tosiaan möykkystä ja kapeeta eikä yhtään kumin jälkee

----------


## Gargamel

^ Siellä jonossa veikattiinkin että izmo on mennyt tuosta, kun nakkikumin jälki halkoi umpihankea.

----------


## aatos

Mua aina vahan jannittaa toi Sarpatin reuna (sattuneesta syysta). Mutta se onkin helpompi pimeella, kun ei naa mika vaara siela vaanii..

----------


## izmo

> Mua aina vahan jannittaa toi Sarpatin reuna (sattuneesta syysta). Mutta se onkin helpompi pimeella, kun ei naa mika vaara siela vaanii..



Sinne kun alas luiskahtaa niin mörkö vie mennessään :No huh!:

----------


## izmo

> ^ Siellä jonossa veikattiinkin että izmo on mennyt tuosta, kun nakkikumin jälki halkoi umpihankea.



Todennäkösesti oli mun kumin jälki... muut jäljet oli tossujen ja koirien :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

Läskipyörälle on ajettavaa nokialla mutta kapeerenkaiselle haastavaa, näin päättelin kun harjuniityssä tänään kävelin.
Ei oo kerenny/viitsiny paljo nokiaa ajaa eikä paljo muutakaan...laiska mikä laiska :Hymy:

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki tarkistaa itäpuolen polkujen kunnon. Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00.

----------


## Kemizti

Polut on priimaa;



Jälki; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1062749909

----------


## CubeRider

> Polut on priimaa;



Hyvä jos eilis ehtoon plussan jälkeen näin.. vetelit näköjään mun tekemiä uria.. Ei ollu viä silloin priimaa.. Prr*** kyllä kuulu sillonkin ku siä nuhjasin...

----------


## tehaku

Olisko lauantaina 10.03 kukaan lähdössä ajaan UKK:lta polkuja? Ajattelin silloin ajaaa kierroksen Kauppi, Marski, Kisapirtti, Ruskonlinja, Makkara, Kielletty ja Pehkusuo. Itellä on luihupyörä, joten suunnitelmaa saattaa muuttua lumitilanteen mukaan. 

Saa liittyä seuraan. Tarkoitus ei ole ajaa kovaa. Ehkä napsu keskiviikkovauhtia reippaammin. Olisko neljä tuntia lenkin kesto?

----------


## juri78

> Lauantaina voisi ajaa Ikeaa 10´02, jos sen saa auki siihen mennessä. Alotin tänään kaivamisen matkalta. Kyllä siellä nytkin voi ajaa nakkipyörällä, mutta huonosti. Lunta on jonkun verran. Läskillä ajavat voisi ohikulkeissaan ajaa kierroksen, niin se olisi aavistuksen helpompi lapioida. Radalla on ainoastaan 1 punanen lapio (huono) ja sillä saa halutessaan pikkasen auttaa jos huvittaa. Mutta ei oo pakko. Parempia lapioita ei siellä nyt ole, kun joku on niitä tykännyt pölliä.



Ite en taida la päästä, su kyllä. Tein eilen illalla koepiston poorille, joku oli siellä kovasti lapioo heiluttanu, leveetä baanaa oli lähtöpaikalta molempiin suuntiin. En tiä tarkkaan kuinka pitkälle oli, en kiertäny koko lenkkiä. Loppu varmaan aukeis ok kuntoon ku läskeillä ajais muutaman kiepin. Vaikka eihän toi pakkaslumi kovin hyvin tamppaannu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

Kauppi 8/10, vähän lunta jonka alla hyvät pohjat. Suoritin rantapolulla maailman hitaimman OTB:n kun jää petti ja eturengas tökkäsi. Yllättävän kauan voi pysyä tasapainossa takarengas ylhäällä ennen kuin tömähtää nenälleen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ju$$i

Spoorista on nyt lapioitu ehkä n. 2/3-osaa. Otan huomenna vielä jotain, mutta sit saa riittää. Selkä ei kestä. Läskeistä olis nyt apua. Huomenna tulee lisää lunta. Jätin fiskarssin kuusen juurelle vajaaseen puoleen väliin kivikko-alamäen päälle. Otan ne mäet ja jatkan alkuunpäin siitä huomenna. Ei tarvi Pökälänkään niin paljoo kiemurrella, vaan pääsee reenaan  :Hymy:

----------


## --SJP--

> Spoorista on nyt lapioitu ehkä n. 2/3-osaa. Otan huomenna vielä jotain, mutta sit saa riittää. Selkä ei kestä. Läskeistä olis nyt apua. Huomenna tulee lisää lunta. Jätin fiskarssin kuusen juurelle vajaaseen puoleen väliin kivikko-alamäen päälle. Otan ne mäet ja jatkan alkuunpäin siitä huomenna. Ei tarvi Pökälänkään niin paljoo kiemurrella, vaan pääsee reenaan



Hyvää baanaa oli, mulla vaan meinaa pyörä kiemurrella luonnostaan niin paljon ettei meinaa pysyä polulla...  :Vink:  Toivottavasti en sotkenu pahasti!

----------


## izmo

> Spoorista on nyt lapioitu ehkä n. 2/3-osaa. Otan huomenna vielä jotain, mutta sit saa riittää. Selkä ei kestä. Läskeistä olis nyt apua. Huomenna tulee lisää lunta. Jätin fiskarssin kuusen juurelle vajaaseen puoleen väliin kivikko-alamäen päälle. Otan ne mäet ja jatkan alkuunpäin siitä huomenna. Ei tarvi Pökälänkään niin paljoo kiemurrella, vaan pääsee reenaan



siellä jatkettiin uraa hiekkalaatikko lapiolla ja nopeus lapiolla tunti ja sata metriä :No huh!: 

ehkä se lumi ei tampaantunut parhaiten mutta ajettavaan kuntoon jäi... aika näyttää mitä yö tuo tullessaan

----------


## troh

Yleisesti ottaen polut on hyvässä kunnossa. Ei niin sileitä, kuin Talvi-TdT:n jäljiltä, mutta semmoisia kuin kävelemällä syntyy. Hyvin pääsee ajamaan. Se tuli myös havaittua, ettei Torstailenkillä ehdi Makkarajärveä kiertämään. Hervannan takaa ehtii kiertämään perinnereittiä, jos vähän venyttää aikataulua.

Spåårille pitäisi nyt saada se sata läskiä kiertämään pari kierrosta. Se toimi Talvi-TdT:ssäkin.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään illalla klo 18,30 iltalenkille UKK parkkipaikalta.Tuttua rauhallista menoa noin 2,5h.Tulkaahan nauttii talvipoluista.

----------


## petentic

...ja pikaisena kuulutuksena klo 1330 länsipolkuja pari-kolme tuntia Tesoman uimahallilta. Aamu-uninen kun ei ehtinyt varhaisiin lähtöihin...

----------


## Myrtillus

Voin suositella 😊

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Näyttää kuvassa hippiäisen uralta... ikea spoorikin on leveempi nyt mutta pientä kevyttä irtolunta pinnalla eikä ihan seinäpito

----------


## CubeRider

> Tänään illalla klo 18,30 iltalenkille UKK parkkipaikalta.Tuttua rauhallista menoa noin 2,5h.Tulkaahan nauttii talvipoluista.



Ilta se alkaa hämärtymään ja 18:30-> UKK lähestymään.. Laittakaahan lamput valmiuteen ja nokka kohti Kaupin ilta-lenkkiä...

----------


## Ju$$i

Tänään oli renkaalla harvinaisen suuri merkitys. Fast track oli totaalinen floppi. Kuulalaakereilla mentiin koko päivä. Lumikaan ei ollut oikein tamppaantuvaa laatua. Läski olis ollu varmasti paras. Yli neljä tuntia silti piti työntää pyörää jossain puskassa. Ikeasta täyty tulla pois, ettei hajoteta koko rataa. Turha siellä on nyt kellotella kun ei oo pitoo. Reilu 13min. tais olla tänään possujunan nopein kierros.

----------


## star trek

Ei mitään kellotuksia mutta oli ikean spoori hemmetin hyvä ajaa tänään läskillä, kapeerenkaiset ei tahtonu pysyä polulla...kaks kierrosta vaan ja sitte kohti kauppia. Täytyy joskus toistekki poiketa poorilla.

----------


## janip

Onko tietoo missä kunnossa Makkara on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko tietoo missä kunnossa Makkara on?



Kylmänä kaupan hyllyssä, huutaa ostamista ja nuotioo..

----------


## janip

Ei tämä ole mikään ruoka foorumi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

Makkaran polku on kapea, mutta silti ajettava. Ruskontien entisessä mutkassa linjaus on muuttunut. toisesta suunnasta pääsi vahasta muistista oikealle polulle.

----------


## izmo

koepistot Lamminpää Hatolansuo Halimaankallio Harjuniitynkallio Ylisenkallio ja kumin jälkiä ei näkynyt mutta koiran jälkiä mentiin... kovat pohjat polulla kumminkin niin pääsi kohtuu hyvin

----------


## CubeRider

Matkajärven perältä -> Lintukalliontielle päin Kelorunko kadonnut polulta/Sillalta => Ajettavissa jälleen tunkkaamati


T: StihlRider

----------


## käpä

> Matkajärven perältä -> Lintukalliontielle päin Kelorunko kadonnut polulta/Sillalta



Loistavaa, tänään viimeksi siitä tunkkasin yli ja mietin koskahan saisi aikaiseksi liikkua siellä moottorisahan kanssa.

----------


## vaskisielu

Onko tietoa Birgitan polun talvikelpoisuudesta? Onko reitillä kulkijoita (hiihtäjiä, koirankusettajia tms.) lumiseen aikaan? Kartoitan mahdollisuutta tehdä koko lenkki juosten, mikä palvelisi pyöräilevääkin yleisöä.

http://www.lempaala.fi/matkailu/birg...nts/kartta.png

----------


## Juuserneim

Sääksjärven ja Asemakylän välillä on hyvä talvipolku. Samoin Kirskaanniemen seutu on usein ollut kuljettuna. Veikkaisin, että eteläinen osa Birgittaa on talvella vähemmällä käytöllä. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä.

----------


## izmo

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...arastit/page88

----------


## Myrtillus

Oli tuossa taanoin keskustelua Suolijärven ympärimenevästä "kielletystä polusta". Kysäisin Tampereen kaupungin edustajalta, että ovatko ajan saatossa rapistuneet kieltomerkit vielä ajankohtaisia ja lainvoimaisia. Vastaus oli yksiselitteinen:
-----
Hei,
 Suolijärven ympäri rakennetulla luontopolulla on edelleen pyöräily kielletty. Kyseinen liikennemerkki on virallinen liikennemerkki millä pyöräily kielletään.
 Ystävällisin terveisin,
* Mikko Heinonen*
Liikuntapäällikkö

----------


## Kemizti

Onko siellä siis http://finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/19...liikennemerkit löytyvä merkki nro. 322 mitat täyttävänä ja selkeästi luettavassa kunnossa? Jos ei, niin virallisuus on aika kaukana..

----------


## Myrtillus

Aika monelta kulmalta löytyy. Ainakin yksi polunpää on sellainen, josta se puuttuu.
Tuosta on vähän vaikea ajaa ohitse huomaamatta...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5z...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## izmo

Ajoin päin merkkiä kaikesta huolimatta eikä ketään koko kierroksella tullut  vastaan ja osa oli siirtynyt järven jäälle...

Joku virallisuus tosta kiellossa on kun se polku on kaupunkin hoitama...

----------


## izmo

> Sääksjärven ja Asemakylän välillä on hyvä talvipolku. Samoin Kirskaanniemen seutu on usein ollut kuljettuna. Veikkaisin, että eteläinen osa Birgittaa on talvella vähemmällä käytöllä. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä.



Luulen että myös Ammejärven ympäristö on tampattu mutta siittä etelään polku voi olla vähemällä käytöllä

----------


## Myrtillus

> Onko tietoa Birgitan polun talvikelpoisuudesta? Onko reitillä kulkijoita (hiihtäjiä, koirankusettajia tms.) lumiseen aikaan? Kartoitan mahdollisuutta tehdä koko lenkki juosten, mikä palvelisi pyöräilevääkin yleisöä.
> 
> http://www.lempaala.fi/matkailu/birg...nts/kartta.png



Tuossa kartta, johon voi laitella merkkauksia Birgitan polun tilanteesta... laittelin jotain eilisen ajelun perusteella.
http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map/...1.3850/23.8185

Jos polku ei oikeasti kulje siinä mihin sen merkkasin, niin sitäkin saa korjailla...hankala löytää kunnon karttaa, josta näkisi tarkan reitin.

----------


## CubeRider

> Oli tuossa taanoin keskustelua Suolijärven ympärimenevästä "kielletystä polusta". Kysäisin Tampereen kaupungin edustajalta, että ovatko ajan saatossa rapistuneet kieltomerkit vielä ajankohtaisia ja lainvoimaisia. Vastaus oli yksiselitteinen:
> -----
> Hei,
>  Suolijärven ympäri rakennetulla luontopolulla on edelleen pyöräily kielletty. Kyseinen liikennemerkki on virallinen liikennemerkki millä pyöräily kielletään.
>  Ystävällisin terveisin,
> * Mikko Heinonen*
> Liikuntapäällikkö




Nyt sitten olisi *päällikkö-**Mikon* esitettävä hyvinkin tyhjentävästi mihin kyseinen "kielto" perustuu.. Ei sitä ny stana voida tässäkin asiassa olla suurinpiirteisellä linjalla => Aina ollut näin jne... 

Kaupungilta ON SAATAVA lippu ja lappu näytille minkä perusteella kyseiset lätkät on metsään pystytetty..

Ja sitäpaitsi -> Kyseiset liikennemerkit ovat tarkoitettu TIELIIKENNELAIN mukaisesti tieliikenteessä käytettäväksi ja tiealue ulottuu max 9m keskiviivasta olevalle alueelle..

Jatkaisin ajelua mehtässä ja jos joku tulee naukumaan toteaisin: Että tähän kyseiseen pyörään nyt sattuu olemaan ERIKOISLUPA...

Käsittämätöntä kitkuttelua ja empimistä ollut asian suhteen jo piiiitkän aikaa..

Faktoja pöytään...

Kiitos mutta EI anteeksi

----------


## Myrtillus

Mä laitan sulle Mikon puhnon jatko selvittelyjä varten  :Hymy:

----------


## CubeRider

Ååkke.. Selvittelemma Mikolta asiaa....

----------


## izmo

> Ååkke.. Seivästämme Mikån



"Suolijärven ympäri rakennetulla luontopolulla on edelleen pyöräily kielletty."

Tämmöseen se varmaan perustuu on on rakennettu polku ja hoidettu.....

----------


## CubeRider

Juu jos tälle linjalle lähdetään vetoamaan niin voivat ehkä koittaa selventää asiaa siltä kantilta että => Kaupungin ylläpitämä => kaupungin vastuulla jos jollekkin siellä kipeää tekee ja täten "kieltävät" pyöräilyn.. Mutta selitettäväksi vielä jää että mihnä lakipykälään tässä nojataan koska ei ole Kansallispuisto, Luonnonsuojelualue ymv...

----------


## CubeRider

Ja jos "ylläpidetään" niin tarkoittaa kirjaimellisesti... Elikkä ei kaatuneita puita yms polulla koska voipi mummo kipata nenulleen ja sitten tulee maksettavaa että selvitysvaateita kaupungille...

----------


## Gargamel

> Oli tuossa taanoin keskustelua Suolijärven ympärimenevästä "kielletystä polusta".



Tuskin sattumalta palasit tähän aiheeseen, kun juuri tänään taggasin tuon polun scale = -1:llä  :Vink:  

Olin sunnuntaina turistina Hervannassa, ja katsoin ladun varteen saavuttuani, että jos ajan latua ihan vain parikymmentä metriä, niin pääsen kartan mukaan kivan näköiselle rantapolulle. Sehän olikin todella helmi rallipätkä, ehdottomasti vihreän värin arvoinen. Saunalle päästyäni selvisi se värityksen puute, kun ohitin selkä minua päin olevan puheenaolleen merkin. Kielletty mikä kielletty. En ota kantaa siihen asiaan, mutta kartalla soisin sen näkyvän. Omalla luvalla saa ajaa missä vaan  :Hymy: 

Muutenkin Hervannan ja Vuoreksen välinen maasto vaikutti esteiseltä talvipyöräiltäväksi.

----------


## Myrtillus

Hyvä että merkkasit. Se on tähän asti tullut jätettyä ilmaan roikkumaan ja jokaisen omaan harkintaan. Kerran olen tuolla jotain mutinaa kuullut, mutta muuten on tervehditty takaisin ohitustilanteissa.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Kiellettyjä polkuja ei ole tullut lännessä vastaan, mitä nyt ukko haravan kanssa rivitalon päädyssä ja jonkun ladun poikki joutuu joskus ajamaan... Käydään taas tsekkaamassa länsipolut klo 1830, lähtöpaikka vanha tuttu Tesoman uimahalli. Siellä on joskus ollut myös jäähalli, sekin on nähtävyys paljonko siitä on tänään jäljellä  :Hymy:

----------


## jalo

Minä olen siellä aina ajellut, koska mitään perustetta en ole löytänyt kiellolle. Ote luonnonsuojelulaista: 
*"
36 § (23.6.2005/506)*

*Kieltotaulut*

Maa-  tai vesialueelle ei saa pystyttää sellaista kulkemisen, maihinnousun  tai muun jokamiehen oikeuden käyttämisen kieltävää taulua, jonka  asettamiseen ei ole lakiin nojautuvaa perustetta.
"

Ennenkuin muuta osoitetaan niin minun tulkintani on, että merkki on - ei pelkästään aiheeton vaan suorastaan lainvastainen.





> Hyvä että merkkasit. Se on tähän asti tullut jätettyä ilmaan roikkumaan ja jokaisen omaan harkintaan. Kerran olen tuolla jotain mutinaa kuullut, mutta muuten on tervehditty takaisin ohitustilanteissa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Mihin muuten hevonen rinnastetaan... onko se jokamiehen oikeus istua ratsun selässä ja mennä mihin vaan ?

(kaippa se löytyy tuolta pykälä viikakosta jos alkaa etsiin)

----------


## CubeRider

> Mihin muuten hevonen rinnastetaan... onko se jokamiehen oikeus istua ratsun selässä ja mennä mihin vaan ?
> 
> (kaippa se löytyy tuolta pykälä viikakosta jos alkaa etsiin)



Järjestyslaki 15$ => Ratsastaminen ja hevos- tai muulla vastaavalla ajoneuvolla (pyörä ei sis.) ajaminen on kielletty kuntopolulla tai muulla sen kaltaisella juoksuradalla. Yleiseen käyttöön kunnostetulla ladulla ja urheilukentällä, jollei muuta ole osoitettu.

----------


## petentic

Länsipoluilla oli tänään viisi paksukumellista ja kaksi kapeaa. Aatoksella oli nyt ajoitus pielessä, kun tuli ennen lenkkiä vastaan ja ajoi ihan väärään suuntaan  :Vink:  

Ajettiin perinteisempi kierros; Myllypuronkadun suikaleet ja Hatolaa, Pohjajärven sivuitse Vuorentaustan huonommin tampatuille poluille, sieltä Lamminpään soramontun kautta kohti Haukiluomaa ja Tohlopinsuota. Rasonhaan jälkeen poppoo jo alkoikin hajaantua. Erinomaista baanaa pääosin, josta johtuen vauhti oli joilain osuuksilla napsun verran rivakampi  :Hymy:  Siirtymillä sitten puolestaan kevennettiin. Kiitokset kanssapyörittelijöille!

----------


## troh

Torstaina sitten torstailenkki. Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00 kohti Talvi-TdT:n pohjustamia polkuja ja ehkä jotain muutakin. Tänään ainakin Hallilan ja Ikean suunnalla pärjäsi jopa semisliksillä, eli polut huippukunnossa.

----------


## izmo

ei ois uskonut tammikuun alussa talvi polkujen kuntoon mutta polut on nyt ajettavia.. :No huh!:

----------


## aatos

> Aatoksella oli nyt ajoitus pielessä, kun tuli ennen lenkkiä vastaan ja ajoi ihan väärään suuntaan



Joo, lahdin pari tuntia etuajassa. Ennen pimeeta ja morkoo.

----------


## star trek

Porukassa ku ajaa nii ei tartte morkoja pelata ;-) joo ei taas kerenny ajaa ku työmatkalla vähän polkuja.

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...a1&oe=56DA6BA8

Tää polku on myös rajattu tietylle kulkija ryhmälle  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## peeppa

Haluaako joku lähteä huomenna (perjantai) aamulla pidemmälle lenkille? Lähden itse Nokialta ja jotain reittiä talvi TdT poluille sekä takaisin. Joku kuusi seitsemän tuntia voisin ajella ainakin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

Lähe niin aikasin että olet linnainmaan rismalla 915, siitä lähtee itäinen osasto parintunnin yhteislenkille ja ainakin Fin-76 uhkaili ajavansa pidempään koska loma..

----------


## peeppa

Hienoa, tähtään klo 9:15 sinne Linnainmaalle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

On kyllä polut mahtavassa kunnossa, pyörähdin länsipoluilla 3h että ruoka maittaa.

----------


## petentic

Hanki kiiltää
Kuitu kiitää
Kuski kiittää?
😁

----------


## James Maxwell

Nyt on kyllä polut loisto kunnossa! 

Vähän kuitenkin harmittaa, kun Makkarajärven polkuja kiertäessä näin, että Taivalpirtin metsäladun Hervannanpuoleiset latu-urat oli sotkettu ihan tasaiseksi maastopyörillä ja jalkaisin. Voi olla, että alkusysäys sotkemiselle on kävelijöiltä, mitä kyllä hieman ihmettelisin, sillä kävelijöistä ei ole aiempina vuosina ollut haittaa tuolla suunnalla, mutta fatbike-buumiin taitaa olla jonkinasteinen korrelaatio. Sellaisella olin itekin liikkeellä, mutta minulle riitti poluilla ajaminen.

----------


## Kemizti

> Hienoa, tähtään klo 9:15 sinne Linnainmaalle.



Osuit ja tämä osuus näytti tältä;
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1072289464

----------


## TMo

> Tuossa kartta, johon voi laitella merkkauksia Birgitan polun tilanteesta... laittelin jotain eilisen ajelun perusteella.
> http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map/...1.3850/23.8185
> 
> Jos polku ei oikeasti kulje siinä mihin sen merkkasin, niin sitäkin saa korjailla...hankala löytää kunnon karttaa, josta näkisi tarkan reitin.



Kävitkö ajamassa tuon piirtämäsi polun sääksjärveltä hakkariin? Ja se oli ajettavissa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kävitkö ajamassa tuon piirtämäsi polun sääksjärveltä hakkariin? Ja se oli ajettavissa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Merkkasin karttapohjalle missä Birgitan polku kulkee. Neuloilla merkkasin omat havainnot 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaina klo 10 UKK :Kieli pitkällä: arkkipaikka.Tuollaista pk vauhtia 3-4 h.Tuleekos muitakin nauttii talvipolusta.

----------


## Haddi

Onkos noi lenkit sellasia missä voi huonokuntoinen noviisikin ajella?

----------


## izmo

Luulisin että Mallatin Jarin lenkillä pysyy mukana ja aina yleensä väsynyt ohjataan sivistyksen pariin jos vaikka ois vahinkossa eksynyt isojen poikien lenkille :No huh!:

----------


## kaakku

Oliko polut jo pehmeenä? Tänään jäi ajamati mutta onko huomenillalla enää muuta ku sohjoa?

----------


## izmo

> Oliko polut jo pehmeenä? Tänään jäi ajamati mutta onko huomenillalla enää muuta ku sohjoa?



Polut ei sohjoo mutta osa Tampereen  kelveistä pettää ja läskin paikka.... Birkalan kelvi ei petä kun se on hyvällä hoidolla :No huh!:

----------


## Kemizti

> Oliko polut jo pehmeenä? Tänään jäi ajamati mutta onko huomenillalla enää muuta ku sohjoa?



Taitaa yöpakkaset onneks pitää polkuja hyvänä metsän siimeksessä vielä aika pitkään..

----------


## Haddi

> Luulisin että Mallatin Jarin lenkillä pysyy mukana ja aina yleensä väsynyt ohjataan sivistyksen pariin jos vaikka ois vahinkossa eksynyt isojen poikien lenkille



Juuh, eli saa käydä millon ehtii yksikseen ajelemas omaan tahtiin?  :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

^Sekaan vain arastelematta! Jarin lenkeillä ajetaan "yhtenä porukkana" eikä tavoitteena ole katkaista sitä vauhdinpidolla. Kun omasta mielestään saa tarpeeksi, niin sivistys on kuitenkin aina miltei parin kuusen takana, joten pakko ei ole painaa loppuun saakka hampaat irvessä.

----------


## Haddi

Kiitoksia kannustuksista! Sitä tässä tarvitaankin  :Leveä hymy:  täytyy vain yrittää löytää aikaa töiltä ja emännältä..

----------


## Myrtillus

> Luulisin että Mallatin Jarin lenkillä pysyy mukana ja aina yleensä väsynyt ohjataan sivistyksen pariin jos vaikka ois vahinkossa eksynyt isojen poikien lenkille



Taas joku logiikkavirhe. Isojen poikien lenkillä (100+ kg) ei ole yleensä tuli perseen alla. Neuvolassa punnittavilla on yleensä kamala kiirus metsässä 😊

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## jketola

Jari taitaa täyttää nuo isojen poikien kriteerit, mutta kovakuntoinen polunlöytäjä kyseessä näin perusharrastajan näkökulmasta. 

Ja siis vetää myös nuo kesäiset (matalan kynnyksen) kesälenkit Lamminpäästä. 

Kaikki ylläolevat oli hyviä kommentteja, mutta hyvä oli varmaan just tuo pointti että kokeilemaan voi aina lähteä... 3-4h vaatii jo aina vähän kuntoakin. Tiedä siten olisko Jarilla tähän jotain...  :Vink:

----------


## Myrtillus

^ ja edellinen logiikkakommentti ei ollut Jariin henkilöityvä vaan yleinen havainto ☺. Nimim joskus vielä neuvolaan punnittavaksi

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## Haddi

Itsehän ajellut vain asfaltilla muutamia kertoja.. en tiä kehtaanko heti lähteä porukkaan, läkähdyn varmaan puolessa tunnissa  :Leveä hymy:  eikä se maastopyöräkään huippu ole mutta sentään laatumerkkiä ja etujoustoa ä levy jarruilla.

----------


## -VsQ-

Ei se vehjettä kato millä ajaa. Menee sen minkä jaksaa

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Haddi

Juu, mutta tosiaan jos joskus joku löytyis joka vähän opastais alkuun nuin olisin kyllä kiitollinen!  :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

No yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on päätyä keskiviikkolenkille Jarin perään ajamaan. Jos jossakin vaiheessa tuntuu että jo riittää, niin sitten vain omia reittejä takaisin. Itse ainakin ekana syksynä hyppäsin useamman kerran pois letkasta kun tuntui sille, että voimat vähenevät ja onnettomuusriski kasvaa. Nykyisinkin teen sitä, jos erehdyn "isojen" poikien seuraan vahingossa.
Muistat vain mennä siihen jonon etuosaan ajamaan, etkä jää jono perälle. Perällä haitariliike on pahinta ja siellä ne voimat nopeiten katoavat, kun yrittää spurttailla välejä kiinni. Ryhmän nopeus määritetään kakkospaikalta ei perältä.

----------


## Analog Kid

Kunto ja taidot kasvaa ajamalla  :Hymy:  Itse asiassa nyt olisi aika hyvä hetki aloittaa treenaaminen kun talvipolut on parhaimmillaan. Kohta on taas juuria ja kiviä menoa hidastamassa.  :Sarkastinen:  Tampereen polkukartat (kesä, talvi) on kyllä hyvä keino tutustua polkuihin ja suunnitella lenkkejä. Polkujen vaikeustaso pitää suhteellisen hyvin paikkansa.

----------


## Haddi

Niinhän ne juu kasvaa.. tartteia varmaan tunturi kaivaa hangesta autotalliin ja alkaa laittaan iskuun sitä..

----------


## velib

Noita polkukarttoja kannattaa tsekkailla, aloittelijalle keltaisella merkityt polut ovat oikein hyviä. Varsinkin Kaupissa niistä saa muodostettua helposti erimittaisia lenkkejä.

----------


## Kemizti

Kuten joku jo totesi, juuri nyt polut (ainakin ne eniten ajetut) on sileetä ja leveetä, pohjan teknisyyttä ei kannata nyt pelätä..

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko häämöttää ja poluille lähdetään aamusella Linnainmaan Prismalta klo 10 tuollainen rauhallinen päivälenkki.n +-2h,Työkaluksi suositellaan Läski.Polut pehmeinä.
Tesoman Uimahallilta normaalisti 18,30.
Tulkaahan jompaan kumpaan tai molempiin.

----------


## Myrtillus

Juu, pehmeätä oli. Taisi mennä nakkirengaskelit siinä samalla. Läskillä sivukaltevat polut harjulla olivat lievästi sanottuna haasteellisia ajettavia. Pituussuuntaista pitoa oli vielä ihan mukavasti.

----------


## Pexxi

Voisimme järjestää viikonloppuna (la tai su välillä 10-15) pienimuotoisen ajelun Orivedellä jos jollain on vaan kiinnostusta, noin neljä tuntia ehkä. Keliksi luvataan aurinkoa ja polutkin varmaan yöpakkasten jälkeen kivikovat. Kiinnostuksen voi esittää vaikka tähän ketjuun tämän tai huomisen päivän aikana. Joka tapauksessa tulee kyllä ajeltua mutta aikataulut ovat sitten vähän väljemmät.

----------


## Gargamel

Olen täysin turisti Orivedellä. Kiinnostaa!

Ja nyt illalla Tesomallekin tulossa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Keskiviikko häämöttää ja poluille lähdetään aamusella Linnainmaan Prismalta klo 10 tuollainen rauhallinen päivälenkki.n +-2h,Työkaluksi suositellaan Läski.Polut pehmeinä.
> Tesoman Uimahallilta normaalisti 18,30.
> Tulkaahan jompaan kumpaan tai molempiin.



Aamupäivällä jäi tällanen jälki; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1078354137

----------


## noppa

Orivesi kiinnostaa.

----------


## kh74

> Keskiviikko häämöttää ja poluille lähdetään aamusella Linnainmaan Prismalta klo 10 tuollainen rauhallinen päivälenkki.n +-2h,Työkaluksi suositellaan Läski.Polut pehmeinä.
> Tesoman Uimahallilta normaalisti 18,30.



Njaa. Kuinkas oli aamusella polkujen tilanne. Kandeeko sinne tulla läskin kuskin nakkirenkailla (no 2.35") itseänsä kiusaan iltalenkille?

----------


## mallat jari

Ainahan kokeilla kannattaa.ollut lämmin päivä,mutta kokeillaan löytää tuollaisia peitteistä metsä polkuu jos olisi kovempaa.Päivällä paikkapaikoin jopa kovaa polkua.

----------


## Pexxi

> Voisimme järjestää viikonloppuna (la tai su välillä 10-15) pienimuotoisen ajelun Orivedellä jos jollain on vaan kiinnostusta, noin neljä tuntia ehkä. Keliksi luvataan aurinkoa ja polutkin varmaan yöpakkasten jälkeen kivikovat. Kiinnostuksen voi esittää vaikka tähän ketjuun tämän tai huomisen päivän aikana. Joka tapauksessa tulee kyllä ajeltua mutta aikataulut ovat sitten vähän väljemmät.



Lauantaina klo 10, lähtö liikuntahallilta, Kääjäntie. Pitempi tauko paikallisella latukahvilalla (vain käteinen) parin tunnin ajon jälkeen, munkkia, sämpylää ym tarjolla maksua vastaan, makkaraakin voi ostaa ja itse paistaa. Paluu noin klo 14, mahdollisia sakkolenkkejä voi pyytää mutta mitään ei voi luvata. Lähtökohtaisesti mennään tällä hetkellä läskeille sopivampia reittejä mutta jos on hyvät yöpakkaset niin varmaan laihemmallakin pääsee ihan hyvin, nyt ei kauhean hyvää ole. Käyn vaikka pe katsomassa miten pääsee. Jos ei ole yöpakkasia niin siirretään su/perutaan, siitäkin tietoa pe. Vauhti jotain max keskiviikkolenkki.

----------


## izmo

Sen verran koitin Killon Isomäellä polkua nastakumilla ja se  luikerteli sohjossa... kesäkumi ois ehkä vähän paremmin mennyt mutta...

----------


## star trek

Vähän toi oriveden lenkki kiinnostais mutta mutta...ku ei viittis hyvää ajoaikaa hukata autossa istumiseen, tää miettii vielä huomiseen että ajaisko kuitenki nokiaa ja länsi-tamperetta pitkäään ja hartaasti.

----------


## troh

Ulkona +2 astetta. Epäilen, ettei kapearenkaisilla maastopyörillä kannata polulle lähteä. Paksuja polut varmaan kestää. Torstailenkin vetäjän paikka siis avoinna jollekin läskille.

----------


## star trek

Ajopäivä osui sunnuntaille eli ajelen ensin nokiaa about 3h perus ja ei niin peruspolkua...välillä voi olla kapeahkoa ja voi joutua jopa
jalkautumaan pääosin kuitenkin hyvin ajettavaa, ennuste lupaa yöpakkasia joten voi jopa nakkirenkaalla pärjätä...suositus on kuitenkin
läskipyörä :-) todennäköisesti siirryn vielä länsi-tampereen poluille niin että koko setin pituudeksi tulee +5h Jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan
niin lähtö vois olla F40 pihasta klo. 9.30 Vauhti ei päätä huimaa mutta ei reissu ihan maisemien katseluksi mene.

----------


## ugicee

Ilmottaudun mukaan sunnuntain nokian lenkille... Nakkirenkaisella mukana..

----------


## Pexxi

Hyvältä näyttää, nakkikumillakin pääsee todennäköisesti suurimman osan ihan hyvin.

----------


## aatos

Onko veikkausta kuinka jäistä mahtaa olla? Tarvitaanko piikkinakit?

----------


## Myrtillus

Huomatkaa, että huomenna on Kaupissa Polkujuoksukilpailut!!
http://trailcup.fi/uutiset/2016/02/0...iihamassa.html
reittikartta:
http://www.wintercrossrun.com/wp-con...ittikartta.jpg

----------


## noppa

Pari läskiä tulossa Orivedelle.

----------


## Pexxi

> Lauantaina klo 10, lähtö liikuntahallilta, Kääjäntie, Orivesi. Pitempi tauko paikallisella latukahvilalla (vain käteinen) parin tunnin ajon jälkeen, munkkia, sämpylää ym tarjolla maksua vastaan, makkaraakin voi ostaa ja itse paistaa. Paluu noin klo 14, mahdollisia sakkolenkkejä voi pyytää mutta mitään ei voi luvata. Lähtökohtaisesti mennään tällä hetkellä läskeille sopivampia reittejä mutta jos on hyvät yöpakkaset niin varmaan laihemmallakin pääsee ihan hyvin, nyt ei kauhean hyvää ole. Käyn vaikka pe katsomassa miten pääsee. Jos ei ole yöpakkasia niin siirretään su/perutaan, siitäkin tietoa pe. Vauhti jotain max keskiviikkolenkki.



Pääsee kapeellakin varmaan melkein paremmin kuin TalviTourilla. Nastoja ei tarvitse.

----------


## izmo

Oishan joskus kiva käydä talvella Orivedellä mutta huomisen aikataulu näyttää että iltapäivasta täytyy olla läntisessä pikkukaupunkissa

Lähtö huomenna lauantaina  Kello  10  Ikean Spoorilta kumminkin lähimetsiin ja idea ei oo ajaa jalkoja alta...rauhallinen vauhti siis

----------


## Gargamel

> Pari läskiä tulossa Orivedelle.



Myöhästytään vartilla, älkää kiireellä lähtekö. Sori!

----------


## peeppa

Kyllä on tosiaan polut hyvässä kunnossa. Sarpatti, Tesoma, Myllypuro akselilla ei ollut nastoille tarvetta edes nakkikumilla. Tässä jälki ja tiedoksi, että täällä Koskenmäen takana Nokialla on näin talvsinkin noin 10km hyviä polkuja. Tässä näkyy vain osa niistä, toimiikohan tuo Sports Tracker linkki kun en ole ennen kokeillut:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b08d9736a37dbd

Tiedoksi muuten, että törmäsimme mielensäpahoittajaan joka on kuulemma kaupungin kanssa jo sopinut pyöräilyn kieltämisen Rasonhaan perintömetsässä. Keskustelun aikana kyllä selvisi, että kyseisen rouvan ongelma oli enemmänkin kaahailevat ja koiran kiinni pitämisestä huutelevat pyöräilijät kuin luonnon kuluminen. 

Meilläkään kuulemma ei olisi ollut lupaa olla Myllypuronkadun viereisellä polulla. Koiran kuulemma saa pitää tähän aikaan vuodesta vapaana, tähän emme ottaneet kantaa kun ei ollut tietoa. Keskustelun aikana saimme silti jopa kehuja kun hiljesimme heidät nähdessämme. Toivotaan ettei kaupungilla nyt oikeasti kukaan ole laittamassa tuonne pyöräilykiertomerkkejä, kun tuskin ne lainvoimaisia olisivat.

----------


## izmo

Tosiaan Ikea lähellä olevat hippiäisen polut oli tehty laihalle kumille ja läskistä ei ois juuri apua... uutta polkuu ittelle jossain Höytämön takanakin tuli nähtyä ja Kirskaaniemi on hyvää ajettavaa mutta Birkalan luontopolut katkes käsittämättömästi hiihtolatuun :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

[QUOTE=star trek;2504987]Ajopäivä osui sunnuntaille eli ajelen ensin nokiaa about 3h perus ja ei niin peruspolkua...välillä voi olla kapeahkoa ja voi joutua jopa
jalkautumaan pääosin kuitenkin hyvin ajettavaa, ennuste lupaa yöpakkasia joten voi jopa nakkirenkaalla pärjätä...suositus on kuitenkin
läskipyörä :-) todennäköisesti siirryn vielä länsi-tampereen poluille niin että koko setin pituudeksi tulee +5h Jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan
niin lähtö vois olla F40 pihasta klo. 9.30 Vauhti ei päätä huimaa mutta ei reissu ihan maisemien katseluksi mene.[/QUOTE

Juu eli tommosta huomenna jos jotakuta kiinnostaaaa.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Hallilan polut ja vesakonkadun vieressä sijaistseva soinen järvi on erittäin hyvässä ajokunnossa näin kesarenkaillakin. Koittakaa porukalla ihmeessä, kuka ajaa kierroksen nopeiten  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

> Tosiaan Ikea lähellä olevat hippiäisen polut oli tehty laihalle kumille ja läskistä ei ois juuri apua... uutta polkuu ittelle jossain Höytämön takanakin tuli nähtyä ja Kirskaaniemi on hyvää ajettavaa mutta Birkalan luontopolut katkes käsittämättömästi hiihtolatuun



Taittii eilen olla Izmon kans samoilla poluilla? 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1081705406
Ketään en nähny mutta tänää näky muitakin pyöränjälkiä kun omat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## star trek

Tollanen setti tänään lännessä. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/458359367#

----------


## izmo

> Taittii eilen olla Izmon kans samoilla poluilla? 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1081705406
> Ketään en nähny mutta tänää näky muitakin pyöränjälkiä kun omat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Samaa polkua mutta pisto järven rantaa Kustaankujalle päin ja upari...  omassa jäljessä mentiin  sinne vuorelle  kapeeta ahdasta polkuu  ja kierron takia tuli 60 km matkaa :No huh!:

----------


## Kemizti

Tämä tulee nyt aaaavistuksen myöhässä, mutta huomenna keskiviikkona aamulähtö linnainmaan prismalta 900, ajellaan parituntia _rauhokseen_ !!

----------


## mallat jari

Edelleen aamulenkillä.mutta polut paikoin pehmeitä.läskikeliä illaksi 18.30 tesoman uimahallilta.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tämä tulee nyt aaaavistuksen myöhässä, mutta huomenna keskiviikkona aamulähtö linnainmaan prismalta 900, ajellaan parituntia _rauhokseen_ !!







> Edelleen aamulenkillä.mutta polut paikoin pehmeitä.läskikeliä illaksi 18.30 tesoman uimahallilta.



Joo, Jari jatko vähä pidempään, mä ja se kolmas tultiin 2h30min jälkeen pois.. menkäähän illalla ajeleen ketkä pystyy!!

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki paksupyörillä 18:00 Linnainmaalta. Itse olen läski, mutta fillari kaponen - jätän siis väliin.

----------


## willes

> Joo, Jari jatko vähä pidempään, mä ja se kolmas tultiin 2h30min jälkeen pois.. menkäähän illalla ajeleen ketkä pystyy!!



Ja mehän mentiin; http://app.velohero.com/activity/1789241

----------


## Myrtillus

Miltäs poluilla näytti? Oliko pinnat menneet vesijääksi vai oliko pakastuessaan hyvin pitävää sohjoa?

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Ei oo vielä pakkanen käynyt ja Killon polku pitävää pohjaa eikä sohjoo paljoo mutta varmaan löytyy sohjopolkua myös varmaan

Kevyt lumisade ulkona näyttää nyt olevan mutta tuskin montaa senttiä tulee...

----------


## juri78

Eilen tein piston ikealle. Sammakko-tohtori sanois että polku on hyvä kun jäätyy (oli jo eilen suht kova vaikka oli lämpöstä). Ei ollut uria  ainakaa lähtöpaikalla. Nastakumia vaatinee kyllä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rabbit

Onkohan la ja su päivällä joku treen ympäristössä lähdössä ajeleen? Starttia ehkäpä puolenpäivän tietämillä, kunhan pahin yöpakkanen hellittää. Meikän kermap**se kun ei kestä yli 5 asteen pakkasta...

2-4h olisi targetissa ajella molempina päivinä. Taitaa kuitenkin kohta alkaa oleen viimeisiä lentokelejä poluilla tänä talvena.

----------


## Myrtillus

Kävin pyörimässä pe iltana Lamminrahkan ympäristössä. Polut aivan kuningas kunnossa. Huomenna se on vain tyhmää jäädä kotiin ihmettelemään! Hyvin vähän vesijäätä, mutta betonipintaa sitäkin enemmän.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään iltaisella klo 17.00 Lielahden Prisman huoltoaseman puoleinen parkkipaikka.Osittaista valolenkkiä puolikuutamolla.Siirtymä Näsijärven jäätä pitkin kauppiin ja siellä polkuja kiemurrellen. takas noin 3,5 h paikkeilla.Heittäkää viestii jos tulossa.

----------


## JuKKos

On suoranainen rikos olla tällä kelillä sisätiloissa, polut mahtavassa kunnossa. Paikoin nastarengas tarpeen.

----------


## znood

taivalpirtin latupohja hyvä ja järvien jäillä pääsee missä vaan

----------


## izmo

Täytyy mainita että harvoin pääsee yhtä juoheesti ajaan Porrasjärven ja Kallionjärven rantapolkuja ja välillä voi oikasta vaikka umpisen metsän kautta jos kuski painaa 60 kg :No huh!:

----------


## tehaku

> Siirtymä Näsijärven jäätä pitkin kauppiin ja siellä polkuja kiemurrellen. takas noin 3,5 h paikkeilla.



Kaupin rantapolulla suvikummilla oli melkoisessa pulassa. Muilla poluilla pääsi paremmin. Alasmäissä kannattaa pitää silmät auki (tai kiinni, jos haluaa ajaa ne kovaa  :Kieli pitkällä:  )

----------


## mth

> Kaupin rantapolulla suvikummilla oli melkoisessa pulassa. Muilla poluilla pääsi paremmin. Alasmäissä kannattaa pitää silmät auki (tai kiinni, jos haluaa ajaa ne kovaa  )



Suolijärvi-Hervantajärvi-Makkarajärvi-Rusko-Selkämäki on lähes täysin suvikumeilla ajettavissa tai siis ainakin huomattavasti paremmin kuin Kaupin rantapolku.

HUOM! Jos liikutte jäällä, niin Tapatoran itäpuoleisten saarten välissä on sulia kohtia - ei pelkästään tässä, vaan lähes kaikkien noiden saarten välissä.

----------


## Api76

Nässyn jäällä ei kannata ajella kivien yli tai lähellä!  Vai mitä Willes.

----------


## Kemizti

Huomenna maanantaina aamupäivälähtöä idässä, linnainman prismalta vaikka alustavasti 0930, sovitettavissa molempii suuntiin.. Rauhallista läskilenkkiä, kapeatkin tervetulleita..

----------


## willes

> HUOM! Jos liikutte jäällä, niin Tapatoran itäpuoleisten saarten välissä on sulia kohtia - ei pelkästään tässä, vaan lähes kaikkien noiden saarten välissä.



Taisikin olla juuri tuossa karttaruudussa näkyvät pintakivet joista yhden ohitin hieman liian läheltä ja heitin OTB:t etupyörän pudottua jään läpi.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

eipä oo tullut käytyä täällä ennen... kuka tunnistaa paikan

https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b4&oe=57967E42

----------


## Jani L

Oisko se voimalinjalta joka kulkee Kangasalalta ja hervannan eteläpuolelta lempäälän suuntaan... Viime kesänä meni muutama minuutti ihmetellessä miten tuosta pääsee helposti eteenpäin kohti kangasalaa. Voin olla väärässäkin, tuli vaan eka mieleen...

----------


## izmo

ei olla Kangasalla eikä Hervanassa....

----------


## TMo

> ei olla Kangasalla eikä Hervanassa....



Ollaanko Lempäälässä? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

Mettäkylästä kuvattu kohti Sasia

----------


## Kurtsilla

Pääsiäisen ajaksi olisi tarkoitus tulla Tampereelle ja Spectraali 29 lähtee mukaan. Lauantaille olisi ohjelmassa 4h kevyt maastoilu, mutta porukassa olisi hauskempaa ja opaskin olisi tarpeen. Olisiko lauantaille tulossa mitään porukkaa jolla olisi jotain samanmittaista lenkkiä mielessä? Nastarenkaat lienee POP vaikka pääsiäisen polkujen kunto on varmaankin vielä arvauksen varassa?

 :Cool:

----------


## znood

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2v8x80h43...jelu1.gpx?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8yzkgmggl...jelu2.gpx?dl=0

Pari hauskaa gpx-jälkeä tältä päivältä ja eiliseltä. Näitä ei ehkä pysty ajamaan tulevana vuotena tai vuosikymmenenä uudestaan samalla mukavuusasteella kun nyt  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Mettäkylästä kuvattu kohti Sasia



Ei oo Lempäälä eikä Sasi... olin mennyt tosi vaikeeseen paikkaan kun ei kukaan tunnista :No huh!:

----------


## izmo

> Pääsiäisen ajaksi olisi tarkoitus tulla Tampereelle ja Spectraali 29 lähtee mukaan. Lauantaille olisi ohjelmassa 4h kevyt maastoilu, mutta porukassa olisi hauskempaa ja opaskin olisi tarpeen. Olisiko lauantaille tulossa mitään porukkaa jolla olisi jotain samanmittaista lenkkiä mielessä? Nastarenkaat lienee POP vaikka pääsiäisen polkujen kunto on varmaankin vielä arvauksen varassa?



nyt on monessa paikkaa nastakumi keli mutta aika näyttää....

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b4&oe=57967E42

Kysytään tällä sivulla vielä kuka tunnistaa paikan  ja tunnustaa menneensä tänään tosta alas kohti metsätietä

----------


## tehaku

> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b4&oe=57967E42
> Kysytään tällä sivulla vielä kuka tunnistaa paikan  ja tunnustaa menneensä tänään tosta alas kohti metsätietä



En ole mennyt vähään aikaan, mutta onko kuva Birkalasta luontopolun lähellä kulkevalta linjalta? Ei Ruskon linjakaan tuolta näytä.

----------


## izmo

> En ole mennyt vähään aikaan, mutta onko kuva Birkalasta luontopolun lähellä kulkevalta linjalta? Ei Ruskon linjakaan tuolta näytä.



Ei oo Birkalasta... tulikin vaikee rasti kuvattua :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

Veikkaisin että kumminkin nokian takana tossa ollaan.

----------


## znood

https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.4996185,23.4470689,3a,75y,343.35h,83.59t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1scaw42Siq5Sa5tJ9hKKxNFg!2e0!6s%  2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3Dcaw42Siq5Sa5t  J9hKKxNFg%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_  sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26y  aw%3D8.1919584%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656

Oliko kova tunkkaaminen mäelle ?

----------


## peeppa

Nokian takana Ismo tuli vastaan, mutta en kyllä keksi mistä sieltä tuo on? Vai onko Harjuniityn takana tuollainen kohta Melolta tulevien linjojen alla jossain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

> Huomenna maanantaina aamupäivälähtöä idässä, linnainman prismalta vaikka alustavasti 0930, sovitettavissa molempii suuntiin.. Rauhallista läskilenkkiä, kapeatkin tervetulleita..



Yksin vissii saa lähteä? Lähden 900 liikkeelle suoraan kotiovelta, jollei muita...

----------


## izmo

Tosiaan ollaan Porintien pohjoispuolella ja taustalla Alinenjärvi pilkottaa... hankikanto helpotti nousua töppäreen päälle

----------


## star trek

Eilen Nokialla tollasta. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/471453509#

----------


## Dalmore

> Yksin vissii saa lähteä? Lähden 900 liikkeelle suoraan kotiovelta, jollei muita...



Kerrankin olisi sattunut vapaapäivälle, mutta ohi meni kun silmäillessä ketjua olikin enempi tuollaista kuvarastikeskustelua. Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kerrankin olisi sattunut vapaapäivälle, mutta ohi meni kun silmäillessä ketjua olikin enempi tuollaista kuvarastikeskustelua. Kiitos ja anteeksi.



Ei tarvinnu silti ihan yksin ajella.. Nässyn jäälle vahva suositus!! Fiiliskuvia läskifiilistelyketjussa..
Jälki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1093401963

----------


## petentic

Huomenna pukkaa pyöräilyseuran kevätkokousta, joten tänään tiistaina polkuajelua. Klo 1800 Tesoman uimahallilta. Eilisiltaisen pikakatselmuksen pohjalta huippupolkuja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kh74

> Huomenna pukkaa pyöräilyseuran kevätkokousta, joten tänään tiistaina polkuajelua. Klo 1800 Tesoman uimahallilta. Eilisiltaisen pikakatselmuksen pohjalta huippupolkuja



Nastarengaskelikös siellä nyt on? Vaihtoehtona 29 2,35 kitkat.

Jos se talvikauden aloitus nyt onnistuisi...

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään ei normi vetureita keskiviikko lenkille.Seuran kokouksessa ollaan. sopikaa paikanpäällä vetäjä.

----------


## petentic

Tiistailenkillä kaksi kuskia kävi ajelemassa kertakaikkisen upean auringonlaskuajelun! Suurin harmitus oli, jotta jäi se parempi kamera kotiin... Ajeltiin Tohlopinsaari, Tohlopinsuo, Ryydynpohja, Suomensaari, Reuharinniemi, Lentävänniemen suikaleet, Lamminpää ja Hatola. Reuharinniemestä avautuva näkymä auringonlaskun ja nousevan täysikuun kombossa Tampereen skylineen / cityscapeen kaikkine valoineen oli huikea. Menkää ihmeessä katsomaan jos vielä sattuu pilvettömiä pakkasiltoja! Nässyn jäällä on ihan huippukelit ajella ja jos tasaisuus ahdistaa, Reuharinniemen ja siitä etelään suuntavien rantapolkujen kanssa saa tekniikkaharjoitusta  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

Torstailenkin aamupäivä-edition linnainmaan prismalta tällätiatoo 0930 ja siitä 2-2,5h rauhallista läskivauhtia..

----------


## Kemizti

> Torstailenkin aamupäivä-edition linnainmaan prismalta tällätiatoo 0930 ja siitä 2-2,5h rauhallista läskivauhtia..



Onneks ei ilmottautunu kukaan, en pääse lähtemään kun lapsen uimareisu peruuntui sairastapauksen vuoksi..

----------


## troh

Torstailenkin normaali ilta-edition lähtee Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Jampe varmaankin veturina. 
Lunta on tullut ~5cm ja sen on hyvin tamppaantuvaa. Oletettavasti kärkimiehelle matka on vähän raskaampaa, mutta jo viidennen fillarin kohdalla polku on betonia. Lienee tarve kääntää letka toisinpäin jossain kohtaa lenkkiä.

Jos palstan lukijoista löytyy innokkaita TdT vetureita, voi ilmoittautua minulle parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla. Myös reittituntemusta Lempäälän pohjoislaidalla voitaisiin käyttää hyväksi. Znood, Ikuhaka, ketä kaikkia sielläpäin nyt olikaan. Minkään seuran jäsenyys ei ole pakollinen.

----------


## willes

> Tänään ei normi vetureita keskiviikko lenkille.Seuran kokouksessa ollaan. sopikaa paikanpäällä vetäjä.



Käytiin kahteen mieheen läskeillä pyörittelemässä takuupolkuja akselilla haukiluoma-hatola-tukiaistenmaa-tohlopinsuo-epilänharju-ristimäki

----------


## jketola

Torstailenkin vetohommat tais mennä suurinpiirtein puoliks Jampen ja Jarin kesken, kiitoksia! Kaupista löytyy aina uutta kun siellä ei liian usein käy ja tommosilla talvipoluilla ajelu on kyllä hauskaa hommaa.

----------


## izmo

Hatonlansuon metsäpolut on erinomaisen  nopeessa kunnossa mutta Urpon rantapolku on erityisen hidas vaikka huhun mukaan oli pari päivää lentokunnossa :Sekaisin:

----------


## JarkkoM

> Hatonlansuon metsäpolut on erinomaisen  nopeessa kunnossa mutta Urpon rantapolku on erityisen hidas vaikka huhun mukaan oli pari päivää lentokunnossa



Näin on päässyt käymään, itekki annoin vaan kasi puoli urpon arvosanaks :Kieli pitkällä: . Mut muuten hienosti taas tamppailtu, mutta riittääkö pyhien yli kelejä :Sekaisin:

----------


## Siemenlinko

Missä se Urpon rantapolku menee?

----------


## izmo

> Missä se Urpon rantapolku menee?



https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1098432992

nopeuskäyrästä voi päätellä että eilen talutettiin se pätkä

----------


## JarkkoM

Ja Urpon osuushan on toi Näsinjärven rantapolku, Vasaman alueella.

----------


## znood

Se on sitten kuukauden verran kärsimystä vähintään...  :Hymy:  Voisin epäillä että vehoniemi olis kesäkunnossa 26.4  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Olisi iltapäivälenkkiä klo 17.00 Tesoman uimahallin parkkis.n 3 h lenkki Nokian suuntaan.Varmaan aika nasta keli.

----------


## star trek

Tänään aamupäivällä tollasta settiä nokialla. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/483850997#
Nastaläski hyvä noilla poluilla.

----------


## izmo

Samanlaista kiemuraa kuin ylläolevassa linkissä  välikoon laiha pyörällä edessä nastakumi varmisti... Ylisenkallion lenkin viimenen osuus ennen Porintietä oli kintaalla ettei kumi alkanut uppoon... :No huh!:

----------


## CubeRider

> Nastaläski hyvä noilla poluilla.



Kyllä nyt alkaa kevään huuma painaan päälle.. Läskinkin nastat vihdosta viimein puree pehmoseen jäähän NIIN hyvin ettei olis viä pari viikkoo sitten uskonu ikuna käyvän....

----------


## jpf

Kävin tänään ajamassa nastaläskillä lenkin Pehkusuo-Särkijärvi-Suolijärvi-Rimminkorpi-pätkä Kaarinan polkua-Koivuviita-Koukkurahka-Viitasenperä-Makkarajärvi-Selkämäki-Lukonmäki. Osin polut olivat melkein kesäkunnossa, mutta pääosin kapeammalla kesäkumilla olisi ollut haasteita. Suopätkät olivat hyvin ajettavissa, mutta tuskin enää kauaa, jos lämmin keli jatkuu.

----------


## mallat jari

Pikanen päätös ohkasella laihalla maasturilla klo 11 Pizzpalan kioskilta 3.5 h lenkki vuorekseen kelvejä pitkin.

----------


## velib

Missä kunnossa Kaupin polut ovat tällä hetkellä? Mutaa, jäätä, sohjoa, lunta? Nastaton läski vai 29 nastoilla?

----------


## CubeRider

Jännitystä elämään haluavalle = nastaton leveä hyvä valinta.. Kaikkea luettelemaasi tosin löytyy... Ehkäpä tuo nastallinen terveellisempi.. Tosin sen kanssa pääsee taluttaan välillä..

----------


## juri78

Kauden eka vehoniemen lenkki tuli tänään heitettyä. Kauksulta k:alan keskustaan ajelin varoiks pääasiassa kelviä, mut siitä eespäin harjut oli ihmeen hyvässä kunnossa. Jää oli pehmeetä, hyvä pito, nasta pelkästää edessä riitti hyvin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

^ Samoin täällä. Ei meitä välttämättä enempi ollut jälkien perusteella.  :Hymy:  Kaukajärveltä Kangasalaan on mukavaa talvipolkua, mutta kapearenkaisella saattaa paikoin jo upottaa.

----------


## izmo

ei upota kohta... lumi on paha muisto enään loppuviikosta :No huh!:

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkkiä pukkaa hyvässä kelissä ,joten Tesoman uimahallin parkkis 18.30.

----------


## mallat jari

Keli oli vetinen mutta kerrankin nastaa kaikilla.

----------


## izmo

Keli oli seitsemän aikaan aika märkä huolto reissulla... mutta vei jäätä varmaan ja aurinko tänään vie loput

Luultavasti nastakumi aika on ohi ja kevyt väyliä jo putsattu jonkin verran ettei tarvi edes siellä nastaa

----------


## star trek

Tossa eilinen lenkki tesomalta + siirtymät. Polkua oli joka lähtöön... lumisohjoo jäätä ja kesäkeliä, lämpötila ja kosteusprosentti
sama kuin keskimäärin juhannuksena :Sarkastinen:  7 kuskia mukana. Lenkin osuus 2h ja 21,7km

----------


## Api76

Onko Sunnuntaille mitään porukka lenkkiä Lännessä?

----------


## mallat jari

> Onko Sunnuntaille mitään porukka lenkkiä Lännessä?



Kyllä mutta katsotaas tuo sää tarkemmin illalla.Luultavasti tossa klo 14 jälkeen.

----------


## willes

> Kyllä mutta katsotaas tuo sää tarkemmin illalla.Luultavasti tossa klo 14 jälkeen.



Just nyt näyttäis sää aika herkulta, läskissä on vaan kesärenkaidenvaihto vielä kesken  :Hymy:

----------


## star trek

> Just nyt näyttäis sää aika herkulta, läskissä on vaan kesärenkaidenvaihto vielä kesken



Tänään tollanen lenkki ja kyllä oli nastat vielä enemmän ku tarpeen :No huh!:  huomenna voi olla jo toisin :Sekaisin:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Kalevankangas, suikaleet ja pieni kieppi linnainmaalla oli erinomaisessa kunnossa ja nastoja ei tarvinnut missään. Muutamassa kohdassa oli jäätä, mutta sekään ei ollut liukasta. Lumet ja jäät on ensiviikon vesisateiden jälkeen varmaan aika olemattomia.

----------


## mallat jari

Ei sit satanutkaan ,joten klo 13.00 Tesoman uimahallin parkkikselta sarpattiin,pirkkalaan peltsulle ja pois.

----------


## juri78

Pääseekö nakkikumilla vai onko tää läskilenkki?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

nakkikumilla olisi tarkoitus testata kiekkoja samalla.

----------


## rabbit

Miltäs polut alkaa vaikuttamaan? Pääseeköhän kesäkapeilla ilman jatkuvaa kuolemanpelkoa eteenpäin? 

Ja onko Ke illan Tesomalenkki tälle viikolle kalenterissa?

----------


## mallat jari

Eilinen lenkki mentiin kapeella kesäkumilla ja pikusen oli jäätikköö,mutta ei tarvii nastaa tulevalla keskiviikkolenkillä.
Nyt yöllä oli pakkasta joten nyt voi olla liukasta ennen kuin aurinko pehmittää.
Keskiviikkolenkit on kokoajan kalenterissa.Poikkeuksena rankkasateet,silloin ei yleensä porukkaakaan paikalla.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Miltäs polut alkaa vaikuttamaan? Pääseeköhän kesäkapeilla ilman jatkuvaa kuolemanpelkoa eteenpäin? 
> 
> Ja onko Ke illan Tesomalenkki tälle viikolle kalenterissa?



Lauantaina ajeltiin Pirkkahallilta syvälle etelään Lempäälän suuntaan. Kaikkea mahdollista tuli vastaan:
- 30 cm loskalunta
- pehmeää jäätä
- supernopeaa talvibaanaa
- kuivaa metsää
- super löysää mutaa

Missään vaiheessa ei ollut kuolemanpelkoa kesäkumeilla, mutta tiettyä varovaisuutta paikoittain. Nastaa ei metsässä tarvitse, jos pitää silmät auki ja hakee tarvittaessa pitoa vähän sivummalta.

----------


## TMo

> Lauantaina ajeltiin Pirkkahallilta syvälle etelään Lempäälän suuntaan. Kaikkea mahdollista tuli vastaan:
> - 30 cm loskalunta
> - pehmeää jäätä
> - supernopeaa talvibaanaa
> - kuivaa metsää
> - super löysää mutaa
> 
> Missään vaiheessa ei ollut kuolemanpelkoa kesäkumeilla, mutta tiettyä varovaisuutta paikoittain. Nastaa ei metsässä tarvitse, jos pitää silmät auki ja hakee tarvittaessa pitoa vähän sivummalta.



Viititkö jakaa Garmin jälkeä? Lempäälän polut kiinnostaa aina - jos löytyis jotain uutta ajettavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

> Viititkö jakaa Garmin jälkeä? Lempäälän polut kiinnostaa aina - jos löytyis jotain uutta ajettavaa.



https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8399588  (oikeassa laidassa export täbi, mistä saat gpx fileenpihalle)
- mitään vastuuta ei oteta miellyttävyydestä tai muusta tulkinnasta. Sisältää vähän tunkkaustakin, mutta mielestäni se kuuluu lajiin. Osa pätkistä on todella vähän ajettua (eteläraunassa itä-länsisuuntainen ura)

Parasta on vain ottaa kartta käteen ja lähteä tutkimaan:
http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html

----------


## petentic

Lunta ei juurikaan missään näy, mutta Tesomalta lähtee keskiviikkolenkki klo 1830. Sadetutka näyttää että turkulaisilta saadaan kuuro niskaan just sopivasti, mutta sateen sattuessa ajetaan sateessa  :Hymy:

----------


## rabbit

Surkeasta kelistä huolimatta porukkaa on tänään lähdössä?

----------


## petentic

Täytyyhän se kauden ensimmäinen asennelenkki tehdä  :Hymy:  Sadetutkasta näkyy jotta starttiin mennessä kuuro on jo ohi. Märkäähän siellä on, mutta ei ole hirveän kylmä.

----------


## znood

Koskas ne kevyet keskiviikkolenkit virallisesti alkaa ? 
Ei ole kevyt keskiviikkolenkki että siellä on pelkästään talven 15h/viikko polkuja ajaneita ajokoiria lähdössä "asennelenkillä".

----------


## mallat jari

Eiköhän ne virakkiset lenkit Lamminpäästä ala 4.5.eli ekana toukokuun keskiviikkona.Mennään tää kuukausi vielä lähdöt Tesomalta.
Silloin alkaa keskiviikkolenkit taas hyvin rauhaisella tahdilla,joten heti alusta lenkeille hakemaan polkukuntoa niin kesällä jaksaa ajella noita rauhallisempia pidempiä porukkalenkkejä,tai tapahtumia.
Eli kaikki jotka vähän aristelee yhteislenkkiä niin tästä on hyvä startata.

----------


## petentic

Sää ei ollut kaikkia ajajia säikytellyt, kuusi ajajaa oli tänään yhteensä! Eikä edes satanut, hyvin satuttiin sadekuurojen väliin eli ei saatu oikein asennelenkkiä aikaiseksi. Kaksi ensikertalaistakin oli mukana. Ja hienosti tulivatkin mukana koko lenkin! Ajokoirameiningistä ei kyllä ollut tietoakaan, rauhallisesti ajeltiin. Reittinä oli tällä kertaa Teerivuori - Mustavuori - Kalkku - Lehtimäki - Halimaankalliot - Vihnusjärvi - Sarpatti - Kalkku - Tesoma. Varjopaikoissa oli vielä jäätä, muuten oli kesäkeliä. Jälki.

Lenkillä kyseltiin, mahtaako kukaan ajaa lenkkejä Hervannan huudeilta Suolijärvelle ym. ympäristöön? Niitä ei ole aikoihin kuuluteltu foorumilla.

----------


## star trek

Ei oo tesoman lenkeilläkään ajokoiria näkyny, eikä se 15h ajoo viikossa tee välttämättä ajokoiraa ;-)

----------


## znood

> Lenkillä kyseltiin, mahtaako kukaan ajaa lenkkejä Hervannan huudeilta Suolijärvelle ym. ympäristöön? Niitä ei ole aikoihin kuuluteltu foorumilla.



Aikoinaanhan näitä kuuluteltiin aktiivisemmin, mutta kun lenkille ehkä vain kerran viidestä kuulutuksesta tuli joku niin eipä ole enää huudeltu  :Hymy:

----------


## velib

Kaveri on tulossa Tampereelle maastopyörän kanssa ja kyseli tarvitseeko nastoja. Miltä Kaupissa näyttää? En ole itse päässyt tällä viikolla ajamaan. Vaihtoehtoisesti pärjäisikö jossain muualla Tampereella paremmin kesärenkailla?

----------


## Fin-76

> Kaveri on tulossa Tampereelle maastopyörän kanssa ja kyseli tarvitseeko nastoja. Miltä Kaupissa näyttää? En ole itse päässyt tällä viikolla ajamaan. Vaihtoehtoisesti pärjäisikö jossain muualla Tampereella paremmin kesärenkailla?



Niin riippuu tietysti kuskin taidosta. On sitä jäätä vielä poluilla jonkin verran, varsinkin pohjoisrinteillä, mutta enemmän ajellut / järkevästi ajava pärjää kesärenkailla jo vallan mainiosti. Jos sen nastakumin haluaa varmuuden vuoksi laittaa, niin eteen korkeintaan (IMHO).

----------


## izmo

Ei kai enään nastoja tarvi mutta eikö Kauppi oo huonoin vaihtoehto näin kelirikkoaikaan kun kuraa ja vettä paljon kun muualla maasto on kuivaa

----------


## troh

Tänään on torstai ja se tarkoittaa itä-puolen lenkkiä. Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Mennään Izmon ohjeiden mukaan kuivia reittejä, eli varmaankin Kyötikkälään päin. Tai voihan se vielä muuttua, mutta ei Kauppiin.

Pian alkaa myös TdT-kartoituslenkit. Tälle kerralla erityismielenkiintoa kohdistuu Lempäälän suuntaan.

----------


## izmo

Aika sade on päällä että kuivat reitit kastuu pikkasen ehkä... ennen vanhaan jo viime tuhannella tuli käytyä Birkalan kylältä Birgittaa pitkin Lempäälän Hakkarissa kääntymässä mutta osa poluista on tallella ja muutama lisää tullut myös

----------


## troh

Ehkä sade lakkaa ja vesi imeytyy kuin sulaan hiekkaharjuun, vaikka se olisikin vielä roudassa.  :Hymy: 

TdT:n suhteen: Jos Ikealta ajaa motarin samalla puolella ensin sinne armejan toimipisteelle ja jatkaa sieltä Uuteen Eurooppaan, pitäisi Sääksjärveltä eteenpäin löytyä joku sopiva reitti. Olen siellä joskus ajellut itsekseen ja kauan sitten Znoodin perässä. Kai siellä vielä jotain on. Myrtillus kumppaneineen pävittelivät karttojansa viime syksynä. Ehkä niitä voisi tutkia näin alkuun.

----------


## TMo

^Kyllä siellä on polkuja, voin olla myös avuksi jos aikataulut mätsää. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

^^Vuoreksen varikon portin vierestä ajoon ei irronnut lupaa...tai irtosi, mutta se peruttiin päivän päästä. Kyseessä on sotilasalue (alkaa motarin sillalta) ja siellä ei voi määräysten mukaan järjestää yleisötapahtumaa.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> ^^Vuoreksen varikon portin vierestä ajoon ei irronnut lupaa...tai irtosi, mutta se peruttiin päivän päästä. Kyseessä on sotilasalue (alkaa motarin sillalta) ja siellä ei voi määräysten mukaan järjestää yleisötapahtumaa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk



Aijaa ? Satakunnan lennostosta on joskus ollut suunnistuskilpailutkin kokkovuoressa. Sotkussa oltiin syömässä jne.
Luulisi että oikealla tavalla kun asian esittää tuollainen maastopyöräily nyt portin ohitse olisi mahdollista. Ajetaanhan siitä sinne mökeille autollakin.
Tietysti jos sieltä vaan menee porttivahdilta lupaa kysymään niin tuskin sellaista heltiää.

Sääksjärveltä olis hyvät reitit tiedossa kyllä, mutta tuo motarin reuna olisi hyvä saada tosiaan siihen mukaan.

Uudessa Euroopassa on Pikkukyynärön kierto heti jatkoksi ja sitten Sääksjärven vesitornilta pieni tiesiirtymä kiillon ohi Ahonperään josta polut jatkuvat Houkkaan ja heti radan toiselta puolelta vaikka Hakkariin saakka.

----------


## star trek

Huomenna lähdetään kympiltä lamminpäästä johonkinpäin ajellee 3-5h saa tulla mukaan.

----------


## Myrtillus

Asiallinen kysymys kiersi huipulle saakka ja koski nimenomaan ohiajoa. Kuten sanottu lupa heltisi aluksi, mutta sen jälkeen löytyi joku pykälä minkä vuoksi joutuivat perumaan. Olivat myös pahoillaan asian vuoksi.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

Lienee niin, että yksikseen tuosta varikon ohi voi ajella, mutta ISOA porukkaa ei siitä kannata vetää.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Lienee niin, että yksikseen tuosta varikon ohi voi ajella, mutta ISOA porukkaa ei siitä kannata vetää.



Yksityisajelusta on kysymys vetämässä, en ota kantaa yksityishenkilön tekemisiin ennen vastausta.

 TDT porukkaa siitä EI ole lupaa ajaa ohitse. Asia on käsitelty varikon johtajan kanssa. Sillan toisella puolella oleva kyltti on melko yksikäsitteinen ilmoitus sotilasalueesta ja siinä kerrotaan, että asiaton oleskelu tai kulkeminen alueella on kielletty.

----------


## TMo

> Yksityisajelusta on kysymys vetämässä, en ota kantaa yksityishenkilön tekemisiin ennen vastausta.
> 
>  TDT porukkaa siitä EI ole lupaa ajaa ohitse. Asia on käsitelty varikon johtajan kanssa. Sillan toisella puolella oleva kyltti on melko yksikäsitteinen ilmoitus sotilasalueesta ja siinä kerrotaan, että asiaton oleskelu tai kulkeminen alueella on kielletty.



Tätä voi sitten tietty saivarrella että jos tullaan Ikealta polkua siihen niin missäs vaiheessa sillon sotilasalue alkaa kun siinä välillä ei ole kylttiä - samoin uudesta euroopasta tullessa?? Samoin lehtivuoren päällä on se masto joka on sotilasaluetta, ja siellä myös on se kyltti jo tien päässä alhaalla - mutta se varsinainen sotilasalue on kuitenkin aidattu lehtivuoren päällä - ja sen ympäri joka puolella kulkee polkuja joilla kulkemista ei takuulla ole puolustusvoimien puolesta rajata millään tavalla. Että minusta se sotilasalueen raja ei millään voi alkaa kyltistä - vaan kyllä se pitää myös muualta päin olla selkeästi merkitty (kuten se ihan oikeasti onkin, sillä aidalla molemmissa näissä tapauksissa)

----------


## Myrtillus

Saivartelu yleensä helpottaa pahaa mieltä...

Suomessa on paljon sotilasalueita, joita ei aidata ympäriinsä. Esim. lennoston alueella vain varsinainen lentue on aidattu, mutta ei se tarkoita, että muualla voi vapaasti tamppailla menemään (esim. ampumarata, kasarmit). Perinteisestihän sotilasalueiden rajoja on maalailtu puihin sinivalkoisin raidoin.

Se, että rajoituskylttejä ei ole joka suunnassa on ihan normaalia esim. maanteillä. Jos olet vetämässä matkaenduroryhmää ja tulet metsätieltä isolle tielle, niin luultavasti et heti näe nopeusrajoituskylttiä. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että siinä saa ajaa 150 km/h ilman mitään ongelmaa. Yksin voi hölmöillä, mutta muita ei kannata yllyttää.

----------


## star trek

Voisitteko jatka tota jauhamista jossain muualla kun tää on yhteislenkki ketju ja lenkkihuutelut hukkuu tehokkaasti eipäs juupas jauhamiseen Kiitos.

----------


## willes

> Huomenna lähdetään kympiltä lamminpäästä johonkinpäin ajellee 3-5h saa tulla mukaan.



Vahva ehkä osallistumiselle

----------


## larppa

> Huomenna lähdetään kympiltä lamminpäästä johonkinpäin ajellee 3-5h saa tulla mukaan.



Tää siis lauantaina, mutta entäs sunnuntai ap lännessä. Löytyykö letkaa johon liittyä?

----------


## tehaku

> Huomenna lähdetään kympiltä lamminpäästä johonkinpäin ajellee 3-5h saa tulla mukaan.



Ajatus oli ajaa huomenna maantietä, mutta on niin kolea ja epävakaa sää, että taidankin tulla mukaan tälle lenkille. Laihalla suvikumilla pärjää sohjossa?

----------


## izmo

> Ajatus oli ajaa huomenna maantietä, mutta on niin kolea ja epävakaa sää, että taidankin tulla mukaan tälle lenkille. Laihalla suvikumilla pärjää sohjossa?



Nopeesti  kattoin Halimaan kallion ja Harjuniityn kallion enkä löytänyt sohjoo eikä ihan kuraretkikään ollut

----------


## janip

Kilpailu on mennyt niin kovaksi että ajokoirat taitaa nykyään ajella omia lenkkejä. Kohta taas kisoissa ajetaan yhteislenkkejä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ViliA

Lamminpäässä kastu vesisateessa mut laihalla kesäkumilla mentiin heleposti. Harjulla oli jossain paikoissa jäätä ja sohjoa mut ei haitannu menoa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## larppa

> Tää siis lauantaina, mutta entäs sunnuntai ap lännessä. Löytyykö letkaa johon liittyä?



Näyttääkö näin pahalta, että länsipuolella ei ketään huomenna aja?

----------


## petentic

Joo, kyllä sunnuntaina voisi maastoon lähteä, kun nyt sataa niin paljon jotta ei taida maantie olla aamulla vielä kuiva maantieajoon. Klo 10 Tesoman uimahallilta? Puuvuoren kierto ja jotain vähän lisäksi?

----------


## larppa

> Joo, kyllä sunnuntaina voisi maastoon lähteä, kun nyt sataa niin paljon jotta ei taida maantie olla aamulla vielä kuiva maantieajoon. Klo 10 Tesoman uimahallilta? Puuvuoren kierto ja jotain vähän lisäksi?



Tavataan siellä.

----------


## mallat jari

Mikäs tilanne idässä.olisiko huomenna esim klo 10 R-Tech:kin parkkis.Vähän polkukartoitusta voisi katsoa.Itellä vähän kurkun kunnosta kiinni vielä lenkin pituus.

----------


## petentic

> Joo, kyllä sunnuntaina voisi maastoon lähteä, kun nyt sataa niin paljon jotta ei taida maantie olla aamulla vielä kuiva maantieajoon. Klo 10 Tesoman uimahallilta? Puuvuoren kierto ja jotain vähän lisäksi?



Kolmen kopla kävi ajamassa perinteisen harjureitin. Kylmänotkossa oli nimensä mukaisesti kylmä, lähes hiihdettävä latu vielä jäljellä. "Yltä ja alta" -ympäristötaideteoksella eli tuttavallisemmin Teletappimaassa oli viritteillä splättistaistelu, populaa oli kuin pipoa! Kysyivät ohi ajaessamme jotta aiotteko olla pitkäänkin... Julkujärvellä oli partiolaisia. Laavulla lapsiperheitä. Ulkoilijoita kaiken kaikkiaan paljon. Poluilla tuli vastaan jokunen maastopyöräilijä. Sammalikko höyrysi aukkopaikolla, jonne auringon säteet lämmittivät. Kaikenlaista alustaa oikeastaan oli paitsi pölyä taikka pölisevää hiekkaa. Hieno ajo!  Jälki.

----------


## petentic

Hyvää säätä luvassa keskiviikkolenkille! Tarjolla onkin kaksi eri lenkkiä: 1) Perinteinen kevyt keskiviikkolenkki vielä talvilähtöpaikasta Tesoman uimahallilta klo 1830. Jari ja Juha paikalla molemmat. Vaihtoehtoisesti 2) mäki-intervalliajo Lamminpään majalta klo 1800. Jos et ole vielä tälle kaudelle aloittanut mäki-intervalleja tai "nevähöödof", tervetuloa tutustumaan! Myös enemmän ajaneille vaihtoehtona kevyelle lenkille.

----------


## mallat jari

Varma kevään merkki kun on maastokuskeja keskiviikkolenkillä enemmälti.tänään 15 kuskia. ensikeskiviikkona jo pitkälti yli 20.
tolleen kiemurreltiin melkokuivilla poluilla.https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1124692900

----------


## petentic

Huippua! Mäki-intervallissa ei ollut tungosta, kolmistaan kiivettiin Teivaalanharjua pitkin poikin. Yksitoista nousua yhteensä tehtiin, 1 h 20 min. Nuorempi ketjunpyörittäjä näytti meille varttuneemmille miten kiivetään, pykälsi vain pari napsua isompaa välitystä ja katosi horisonttiin  :Hymy:  

Nyt pääsi jo kaikkia polkuja liukastelematta. Huikean hyvä fiilis kiipeilyn jäljiltä!  :Hymy:  Ehkä jatkossa ajetaan näitä torstaisin, niin ei mene päällekkäin perinteisen keskiviikkolenkin kanssa.

----------


## Api76

Tiistai sopii intervalliin paremmin, kunnes alkaa partion kesätauko Nii sit käy to myös kun ei oo lapsen hoito velvoitetta.

----------


## jketola

Hyvä idea Petteriltä huudella jotain uuttakin lenkki-ideaa! Meiltä osallistunut tykkäsi, itelle riitti perinteinen kv-lenkki, vaikka spagettireidet kyllä kaipais mäkireeniä. Mukava lenkki meilläkin oli, yllättävän kuivaa polkua suurelta osin.

----------


## petentic

Kiitokset! Kokeillaan jatkossa siis torstaisin. Kuuluttelen täällä sitten aikaa ja paikkaa. Ehkei tänään kuitenkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## troh

Torstaisin voi kokeilla vaikka torstailenkkiä idässä. Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Itse istun luurit päässä palaverissa, mutta eiköhän näin hyvällä säällä paikalle ilmaannu porukkaa.

----------


## CubeRider

Ja ilmaantuuhan näitä.. Jollei muita, niin menen metsään keskenäni.. Prismalta siis 18:0? -> Tulkaahan "kaikki" mukaan

----------


## kaakku

Polut alkavat olla ihan ookoossa ajokunnossa. Toki paikoin on vettä ja mutaa mutta pääosin on _yllättävän_ kuivaa. 

Pitkäahteella heti polun alussa on kaatunut puu polulle. Mennee varmaan taittosahallakin poikki. Siis jos jollakin sattuisi sellainen olemaan.
Jossain näillä main: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...332489&lang=fi

----------


## star trek

Olisko lauantai aamusta lähtijöitä nokiaa ajaa...kevyesti tietty

----------


## jketola

> Olisko lauantai aamusta lähtijöitä nokiaa ajaa...kevyesti tietty



Juu, mukana jos ei nyt mitään estettä ilmaannu.

----------


## CubeRider

... Yksin saavuin Kasilta Prisman tolpalle.. Ennen sitä 6 kuskiahan meitä kaikenkaikkiaan lenkkeilemässä oli...


Kahden tunnin ajan aikaamme käytimme seuraavissa maastoissa:


http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/o/1c...yttokartta.pdf


http://kangasala-fi-bin.aldone.fi/@B...5000_kaava.pdf



Ketä asia ei vielä ole kohdannut => Ovat kyseiset kaavat hyväksytty ja taitaapi alkava kesä olla viimeisiä aikoja kun vielä mylläämättömässä luonnon helmassa alueella saadaan kuljeksia..

----------


## KJP

jooo, maailma muuttu. Muistan vielä ajan, kun ei ollut Lahdentietä, ei Asemakylään menevää tietä eikä metsäautoteitä tuolla alueella. Oli melkoista erämaata. Käytiin puolukassa ja lakkojakin löytyi. Lakat katosivat metsäautoteiden teon jälkeen, mutta ovat nyt tulleet takaisin, kun ojat ovat tukkeutuneet. Monet iltarastit ja parit hämeenrastit (kaksipäiväinen suunnistuskisa) on tullut juostua nykyisen talomme paikalla. Taloa rakentaessa löysin vanhan rastipukinkin ihan pihan vierestä. Pitää vaan reenata, että jaksaa polkea kauemmaksi.

----------


## juri78

> Olisko lauantai aamusta lähtijöitä nokiaa ajaa...kevyesti tietty



Voisin vaikka olla. Klo?

----------


## star trek

Klo. 10.00 huomenna lauantaina kolmenkulman ABC.n pihasta lähdetään ja nokialla helpohkoa reittiä ettei ainakaan ihan pahimpia suopätkiä ja kivikoita rymistellä jätetään ne kesemmälle.
tulkaahan ajeleen, jotain 3-4h ja omin eväin mennään kioskille poiketaan vaan pakon edessä.

----------


## Ju$$i

^ samasta paikasta lähtee toinenkin lenkki 10:02,  mutta erotellaan sukkahousujen mukaan jos tarvii.

----------


## juri78

Empä kerkee kympin lähtöön. Tää lähtee siis vähä myöhemmin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

Kehveli kevät flunssan poikanen, päivällä kokeiltava jotain kevyttä joko saan sen kuumeen mikä vie taudin tai sit saan sydänkohtauksen....

----------


## mallat jari

Lauantaina klo 16.30 Partolan Motonetin parkkipaikka.TdT polkukartoitusta.Peltolammen ja Sääksjärven maastoja Olisiko mukaantulioita.

----------


## kaakku

Onko Pirkkalan polkujen kunnosta tietoa? Ainahan siellä on mutaa ja märkää mutta onko tilanne talven jäljeltä aivan sietämätön? Työpäivän jälkeen olisi aikaa ajaa lyhyt pyrähdys..

----------


## star trek

Viiden porukalla ajettiin nokiaa ristiin rastiin ja kyllä ihan maastopyöräilyä oli kuitenkin kun välillä talutettiin pyörää suolla 
ja kohta kannettiin kivikossa mutta hyvin porukka selvisi reitistä, n. 3.5h oli lenkin kesto ja kilometrejä jotain 35

----------


## jketola

Joo, nyt oli kyl nokialla siistiä, pelkästään jo kelin puolesta, vähä niinku kesän eka lenkki, vaikkei kai kalenterin puolesta. Kiitokset vetäjälle ja porukalle!

----------


## kaakku

Ihan hyvä oli polkujen tilanne Pirkkalassa, vähän pehmeetä toki.

----------


## Ju$$i

> Viiden porukalla ajettiin nokiaa ristiin rastiin ja kyllä ihan maastopyöräilyä oli kuitenkin kun välillä talutettiin pyörää suolla 
> ja kohta kannettiin kivikossa...



No sehän meni sitten lähes tulkoon niin kun sun lenkki-ilmotuksessa ylempänä :Hymy:  Meillekkin tuli jokunen tunti, paitsi Izmolle. Se lähti hakeen sahaa. Aikoo kaataa kaikki lepät lauteiksi...

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Viiden porukalla ajettiin nokiaa ristiin rastiin ja kyllä ihan maastopyöräilyä oli kuitenkin kun välillä talutettiin pyörää suolla 
> ja kohta kannettiin kivikossa mutta hyvin porukka selvisi reitistä, n. 3.5h oli lenkin kesto ja kilometrejä jotain 35



Mää en kyllä muista reitistä kuin auringonpaisteen ja kesäiset kalliot.  :Cool: 
Viihtyisää oli.
-
Menni

----------


## izmo

> No sehän meni sitten lähes tulkoon niin kun sun lenkki-ilmotuksessa ylempänä Meillekkin tuli jokunen tunti, paitsi Izmolle. Se lähti hakeen sahaa. Aikoo kaataa kaikki lepät lauteiksi...



ei voi väheksyä omia tuntejakaan kun yli kolme tuntia  näytti aikaa Karmin liiteriin jossa saha oli naulassa...

jos polkua hyvin valikoi niin aika vähän löytyi kuraa ja likaa... Pahin paikka oli Myllyhaan koulun viereinen savirinne :No huh!:

----------


## Bässi

Hai te!
kesällä tulee taas mentyä monesti liki Tamperetta, niin kysellään nyt ennakkoon.
mistäpäin löytyy mukavaa teknisempää polkua? Löytyykö jälki.fistä tai oisko jollain lähettää gpx?

----------


## Kemizti

Täältä idästä  :Vink:  toivottavasti natsais joskus aikataulut, ite harrastan aamupäivälenkkejä, kun oon hoitovapaalla.. Lisäks idän torstailenkit linnainmaan prismalta klo 18 torstaisin..

----------


## izmo

> Hai te!
> kesällä tulee taas mentyä monesti liki Tamperetta, niin kysellään nyt ennakkoon.
> mistäpäin löytyy mukavaa teknisempää polkua? Löytyykö jälki.fistä tai oisko jollain lähettää gpx?



Idässä on nyt märkää juurakko polkua ja ehkä myös vielä kuraa... lännen puolella polut siirtyy kalliolle ja harjuille mutta sieltäkin saa teknistä...

----------


## Bässi

onko Kaanaassa päin mitään, ainakin trial ukkoja siellä käy. Tällanen http://xn--jlki-loa.fi/routes/247
ennen näissä jäljissä oli reitin kuvauskin, nyt ei kyllä näy ainakaan mobiililla.
työnluonteesta johtuen on hirveen vaikeeta sopia mitään mutta ainahan voi yrittää.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Hai te!
> kesällä tulee taas mentyä monesti liki Tamperetta, niin kysellään nyt ennakkoon.
> mistäpäin löytyy mukavaa teknisempää polkua? Löytyykö jälki.fistä tai oisko jollain lähettää gpx?



Kartta.arpotechno.fi
Sieltä sitten oranssia ja punaista valikoimaan. Kirskaanniemen etelä ja pohjoispuolella mukavaa jumppamaastoa tarjolla.




> Täältä idästä  toivottavasti natsais joskus aikataulut, ite harrastan aamupäivälenkkejä, kun oon hoitovapaalla.. Lisäks idän torstailenkit linnainmaan prismalta klo 18 torstaisin..




Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## Bässi

Vau, kiitos.
eli kirskaanniemi, Makkarajärven ja Kaupin pohjoispuoli ois kätevät alotella kun oranssia polkua menee pirusti.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Vau, kiitos.
> eli kirskaanniemi, Makkarajärven ja Kaupin pohjoispuoli ois kätevät alotella kun oranssia polkua menee pirusti.



Makkarajärven eteläpuoli melko märkää keväällä, joten vilkaisu peruskarttaan on myös paikallaan. Juuritakuu annetaan  ☺

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## perttime

> Hai te!
> kesällä tulee taas mentyä monesti liki Tamperetta, niin kysellään nyt ennakkoon.
> mistäpäin löytyy mukavaa teknisempää polkua? Löytyykö jälki.fistä tai oisko jollain lähettää gpx?



Teknistäkin on monenlaista.
Vakiovastaus: kysele tässä ketjussa, onko oppaaksi lähtijöitä, jos yhtään etukäteen tiedät, koska olet nurkilla. Joskus onnistuu.
Onkohan Kaanaa sen verran syrjässä, että polkuja on vähän?

----------


## izmo

Kaanaan maastoo lähinnä Siikaneva... tai voi olla polkuja mutta uskon että ei

----------


## Kuke

Lauantaina kävin makkarajärvellä könyilemässä ja voin kertoo että ei ihan ykköspaikka oo lähtee ajaan täl hetkel. Vettä oli välillä puolee sääreen ja jäätäkin paikoitellen jonki verran. Siinä oli kyllä nöösille tarpeeksi haastetta, kivee ja juurakkoo riittämiin. Varmaan kolmeen otteeseen tuli heitettyä tangon yli ja lukematon määrä kyljellee kellahtamisia. Nyt onki paikat mukavan kipiät & mustelmilla. Pyörää huoltaessa menikin sitten sunnuntai.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Siinä oli kyllä nöösille tarpeeksi haastetta, kivee ja juurakkoo riittämiin. Varmaan kolmeen otteeseen tuli heitettyä tangon yli ja lukematon määrä kyljellee kellahtamisia. Nyt onki paikat mukavan kipiät & mustelmilla. Pyörää huoltaessa menikin sitten sunnuntai.



Siitä se syvä rakkaussuhde juurakkoon ja kivikkoon lähtee syntymään. Teknisillä poluilla oppii ajamaan kaatumalla ja heti perään analysoimalla. Bonuksena myös se, että ei tartte osallistua myöskään mihinkään keskarikeskusteluihin  :Hymy:  
Kyynär- ja polvisuojat tehostavat oppimisprosessia, koska turhanpäiväiset kolhutauot jäävät väliin. Itseluottamus myös kasvaa, koska kaatuminen nollavauhdista suojuksien kanssa ei yleensä edes satu. Vaihtajankorvake ja työkalut reppuun mukaan niin tartte talutella kotiin, kun kaatuilee oikealle kyljelle.

----------


## znood

Takavuosina on ollu tapana viedä liikaa itsestään luulevat ihmiset Kaupin rantaa, Alasjärven rantaa tai sitten Särkijärven rantapolkua. Kaikki sinällään ihan ajettavia, joskaan ei aloittelijan  :Hymy: 
Kaupista löytyy hyvää teknistä alkuun. Kun lähtee voimalalta itää kohden ja pysyy pois ulkoilureiteiltä. Tosin kauppi on myös melkein aina kuraa pullollaan paitsi ihan keskikesällä.
Toinen hyvä paikka on Hallila. Siellä pyörit pehkusuon ympärillä ja sitten lahdesjärvelle päin niin ihan mukavia pätkiä nuo.

Länsipuoli teknisenä .. no jaa .. kalliota siellä kyllä on ja haasteellisia paikkoja riittää, mutta ne on enempi sellaisia hetkittäisiä paikkoja ja muuten sitten helpompaa.

Niin ja jos joku neuvoo Birgittaa seuraamaan tai kirskaanniemessä käymään niin se ei ole mitään "teknistä" jos ajaminen ei etene ollenkaan. Se on pelkkää vittuilua.
Birgitta sisältää ihan ok pätkiä kyllä, mutta jos lähee sokeasti seuraamaan karttaa tai opasteita niin tunkkausta on tiedossa.

----------


## tmile

Ensi viikolla taas tuollaista: http://www.hiiltomiehet.com/tampereen-fillarirastit/

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä Tesoman uimahallin parkkipaikalta 18.30.Rauhallista menoa hyvillä poluilla 2h.

----------


## mallat jari

Tuollainen reitti tuli polkaistua .12 kuskia mukana.Keli vissiin vähän verotti osallistumista.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1135190496

----------


## znood

Huomenna ajellaan tourin eteläreitin reittiharjotuksia klo 18 sääksjärven liikennevalot. 2-3h. Kaikille avoin  :Hymy:

----------


## aautio

On olemassa maastolenkkejä ja raastolenkkejä. Jälkimmäisiin kuuluu usein Roineen kierto - ei kuitenkaan maantievoittoisesti, vaan polkupainotteisesti.

Lauantaina suunnitteilla on lähteä raastamaan Roineen ympäri klo 10:00. Tervetuloa mukaan!

 - Lähtö klo 10:00 Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboililta
 - Karkuvuoren kautta Hervantaan, sieltä Pirkan hölkän jälkiä Valkeakoskelle, Valkeakoskella paikallisia polkuja (myös Lotila) pitkin Korkeakankaalle ja sieltä Äimälän polkuja läpi Pälkäneen harjuille.
 - Pälkäneellä kahvi/safkatauko tod. näk. Sammonkulmassa.
 - Pälkäneeltä harjuja pitkin Kangasalle, josta Takkuniityn ja Kisapirtin kautta Kaukajärvelle.

Lenkki on liikkuvaa ja polkupainotteista mallia. Keskivauhti tullee olemaan jotain 17-18 km/h. Matkaa tulee 110-115 km. Yksi varsinainen tauko Pälkäneellä, mutta kuselle pysähdytään toki tarpeen tullen ja Korkeakankaan päältä otetaan fotot. Lenkin kokonaiskesto on jossain 7-8 tunnin tietämillä.

Tämä ei ole siis ihan aloittelijoille suunnattu lenkki, mutta ei myöskään mitään muiluutusta. Tavoitteena on se, että ei tarvitse jäädä makaamaan eteisen lattialle lenkin jälkeen... vaan jaksetaan kävellä suihkuun asti.

Vinkkaa tai viestittele täällä, jos olet tulossa mukaan.

Edit: tässä suuntaviivoja reitistä: https://www.strava.com/activities/547005336

----------


## znood

17-18 keskarilla 7-8h polkua huhtikuussa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

Reitillä ei taida olla hidasta kuin Karkunvuoren polut mutta muut juoheeta hyvää polkua... huhtikuussa joutuu tosiaan ittekin kippaan noin pitkän  vielä lenkin

----------


## Itsok

Ja pirkankanhölkän puru/hakepohjaa, kun on satanut sopivasti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## aautio

Keskivauhtiin vaikuttaa tosi paljon se, miten noi siirtymät ajetaan. Ei kaikkia polkuja ajeta tuota vauhtia. Ei oo lenkki liian pitkä Izmolle... mukaan vain!

----------


## troh

> Huomenna ajellaan tourin eteläreitin reittiharjotuksia klo 18 sääksjärven liikennevalot. 2-3h. Kaikille avoin



5h Lempäälän suuntaan
-Pirkkahalli-Rtech 1,5h
-Tauko 15min
-Rtech-Lempäälä-Rtech 2,5h
-Tauko 15min
-Rtech-Pirkkahalli 0,5h

8h täysmatka
-Pirkkahalli-Rtech 1,5h
-Tauko 15min
-Rtech-Lempäälä-Rtech 3h
-Tauko 15min
-Rtech-Hervanta-Rtech 2,5h
-Tauko 15min
-Rtech-Pirkkahalli 20min

Tänään toki voidaan ajella Lempäälässä polkuja katsastamassa jonkinverran pidemmällä kaavalla. 

Itä-lenkki Linnainmaan Prismaltakin 18:00 on ohjlemassa. Minä lähden tuonne znoodin TdT-kartoitukseen; joku muu vetää itä-lenkin.

----------


## mallat jari

> Huomenna ajellaan tourin eteläreitin reittiharjotuksia klo 18 sääksjärven liikennevalot. 2-3h. Kaikille avoin



Töissä menee tää päivä mutta jos saisi Znoodilta vastaavaa vaikka 3,5 tai 5,5 iltasella.kun takas maisemissa.

----------


## kaakku

> 17-18 keskarilla 7-8h polkua huhtikuussa



Nää on näitä tuhannen tunnin miesten suttupuheita.

----------


## petentic

Tänään on kososlti aktiviteetteja tarjolla! Idän ja etelän ajojen lisäksi lännessä olisi tarjolla mäki-intervallia klo 18 Lamminpään majalta 1,5 - 2 h ajan. Viimeksi tehtiin yhteensä 11 nousua, mutta kukin saa tehdä sen verran kuin jaksaa / hyvältä tuntuu. Vaikka vain kaksi. Nousujen kesto 3...8 min haarukassa. Hyvää treeniä ja vastusta voi kukin säätää välityksen avulla aerobisesta anaerobiseen ja yli-inhimilliseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Pietu

Onko kukaan menossa Linnaimaan prismalle klo 18 vai pitääkö raahautua sääksjärvelle jos porukkalenkkiä mielii?

----------


## tmile

> Onko kukaan menossa Linnaimaan prismalle klo 18 vai pitääkö raahautua sääksjärvelle jos porukkalenkkiä mielii?



Ajattelin ajaa linnainmaalta vehoniemeen ja takaisin, mutta keskinopeustavoite on n. 20, kun tuota lauantain retkeä pohdiskelin, niin pitää kokeilla miltä tuntuu kuukauden flunssan jälkeen. Jos joku sanoo hep niin mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## troh

Jampe vetää lenkin Linnainmaan prismalta 18:00 alkaen

----------


## Api76

Pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmaa, onko ketään menossa sunnuntaina reitittämään TDT polkuja. Tarvis tuota suuntaa vähän päästä kiertämään.

----------


## znood

> Töissä menee tää päivä mutta jos saisi Znoodilta vastaavaa vaikka 3,5 tai 5,5 iltasella.kun takas maisemissa.



Aloita nyt vaikka tutkiskelemalla tuota tän päivän pyöriskelyä. Tuossa on hiukan teknisempiäkin pätkiä mukana. Helpotuksia on monessa paikkaa mahdollista tehdä.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/482dnsnwn3rgbnh/tourin_haahuilua_210416.gpx?dl=0
Ikuhaka vai kuka oli jo sahaillutkin pätkää auki tuola sääksjärven lähellä  :Hymy: 

Jos haluaa tarkastella tarkemmin koneella niin esim. gpsvisualizer auttaa.
Jos haluaa maastokartan päällä jälkeä katsella niin qmapshack on kova sana.
https://bitbucket.org/maproom/qmapshack/wiki/Home
Eli kartat.hylly.orgista lataukseen maastokartta pohjaksi ja .gpx auki.

----------


## izmo

noi Birgitan polut oli semmosta hidasta möyrimistä mutta ei taluttaa tarvinnut kumminkaan eikä edes uitu napoja myöten suossa :No huh!:

----------


## Myrtillus

> Jos haluaa tarkastella tarkemmin koneella niin esim. gpsvisualizer auttaa.
> Jos haluaa maastokartan päällä jälkeä katsella niin qmapshack on kova sana.
> https://bitbucket.org/maproom/qmapshack/wiki/Home
> Eli kartat.hylly.orgista lataukseen maastokartta pohjaksi ja .gpx auki.



Tuossa yhdellä karttapohjalla kyseinen jälki: 
http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/route_pk...ahuilua_210416

Tuossa kartalla lapiomiehen-merkillä merkatut pätkät ovat polunpäitä, joita on pongailtu syklolla ajamalla...joku niistä voi olla myös non-dead-end. Suurin osa tuntuu olevan sellaisia, että polku haihtuu pian metsään päästyä.

----------


## Myrtillus

Onkos jollakin käsitystä siitä, että miten pitkälle metsäkoneella on tuhottu polkua, joka lähtee Perimmäisentien länsipäässä olevalta kääntöpaikalta itä-kaakkoon?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5z...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## znood

> Onkos jollakin käsitystä siitä, että miten pitkälle metsäkoneella on tuhottu polkua, joka lähtee Perimmäisentien länsipäässä olevalta kääntöpaikalta itä-kaakkoon?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5z...ew?usp=sharing



Tuossapa tuo on kartoitettuna ensiviikon Torstairasteja varten.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3842tzrtn...akkuu.jpg?dl=0

----------


## mallat jari

Juu.tuolla onkin noilla poluilla pyöritty.Täytyy tarkistella helpotukset yms vielä.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/482dnsnwn3...10416.gpx?dl=0

----------


## znood

Viikonloppuna vois jonkun helpomman 3,5h reitin katsoa vaikka r-teciltä asti jos ei kauheasti sada.

----------


## znood

Kävin korjaamassa tuossa kuvassa näkyvän punaisen pätkän ajettavaksi. Siis tuossa oikeassa alareunassa olevan.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5z...ew?usp=sharing


Tuossa oleva kivien väli pitää myös käydä vielä täyttämässä koska järven rantaan ajaminen "töksähtää" siihen pahasti.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...326464&lang=fi

----------


## tehaku

> Pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmaa, onko ketään menossa sunnuntaina reitittämään TDT polkuja. Tarvis tuota suuntaa vähän päästä kiertämään.



Kelpaako lauantai? Ajattelin lähteä huomenna 10.00 kartoittamaan reippaan puolikkaan Lempäälän osuutta Rtechiltä. Käytännössä yritän ajaa eilistä znoodin lenkin jälkeä Lempäälässä. Siirtymä ajetaan Ikean ja postituskeskuksen kautta.

----------


## aautio

> On olemassa maastolenkkejä ja raastolenkkejä. Jälkimmäisiin kuuluu usein Roineen kierto - ei kuitenkaan maantievoittoisesti, vaan polkupainotteisesti.
> 
> Lauantaina suunnitteilla on lähteä raastamaan Roineen ympäri klo 10:00. Tervetuloa mukaan!
> 
>  - Lähtö klo 10:00 Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboililta
>  - Karkuvuoren kautta Hervantaan, sieltä Pirkan hölkän jälkiä Valkeakoskelle, Valkeakoskella paikallisia polkuja (myös Lotila) pitkin Korkeakankaalle ja sieltä Äimälän polkuja läpi Pälkäneen harjuille.
>  - Pälkäneellä kahvi/safkatauko tod. näk. Sammonkulmassa.
>  - Pälkäneeltä harjuja pitkin Kangasalle, josta Takkuniityn ja Kisapirtin kautta Kaukajärvelle.
> 
> ...



Lauantain raastolenkistä lisäinfoa:
 - Varmat lähtijät: Autio, Pessi
 - Harkitsee: Poussu

Vielä mahtuu mukaan!

Lauantai-aamuna saadaan hieman lunta maahan, joten Valkeakoskelle menevät pehmeät polut kantaa hyvin. Nopeassa kunnossa ovat, uskomme me.

Näyttää siltä, että kalusto-ongelmien vuoksi lähden matkaan jäykkäperällä.

----------


## znood

Huomenna varmaan iltapäivällä TdT kartoitusta myös vielä Lempäälässä. Aamulla ei kerkiä, niin voisi olla esim. klo 14 sääksjärven liikennevaloista lähtö.
R-techiltä ei nyt kauheita erikoisuuksia reitissä ole(toinen suunta peltolammin suikaleiden kautta ja toinen ikeaa pitkin tai sitten vuoreksesta) niin keskitytään oleelliseen.
Ajetaan teknisesti helpompi ja hiukan kilometrimääräisesti pidempi reitti kun viimeeksi tehty. Myös gepsijälki tulee saataville.

Jos tehaku ajelet jälkeä niin aja tuosta linjan alta sitten suoraan metsään kun se on nyt korjattu se pätkä  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

Znood - Pystyiskö aikaistaa klo13 tuota lähtöä? Ennättäis perheen kans yhdessä ruokapöytään jos lenkin pituus ois se about 3,5h


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikuhaka

Voisin kans lähteä znoodin lenkille mukaan. Kävin muuten Kortesjärven alamäkeä ja Kokkolanvuoren ylämäkipolkua vähän tuunaamassa. Maansiirtotöitä ei kyllä (tällä kertaa) tullut tehtyä :-)

----------


## znood

> Znood - Pystyiskö aikaistaa klo13 tuota lähtöä? Ennättäis perheen kans yhdessä ruokapöytään jos lenkin pituus ois se about 3,5h



No se on vaan 2,5-3h tosta sääksjärveltä. Tämä lähtöaika on jo sovittu.

----------


## TMo

No tuo sopii vallan hyvin, valoissa nähdään!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

Tänään ei pääse. Edelleen sunnuntai sopis.

----------


## znood

Nonii .. Kortejärven polkuun viety silta kivikon yli. Ikuhaka oli jotain muuta siinä jo siivonnutkin  :Hymy:

----------


## KJP

Ajattelin tehdä iltapäivälenkkin Kaupin mäkiin. kohtauspaikka Kuntokadun yli menevän tuubin alla klo 15:00. Hidas vauhti.

----------


## sapo

> Ajattelin tehdä iltapäivälenkkin Kaupin mäkiin. kohtauspaikka Kuntokadun yli menevän tuubin alla klo 15:00. Hidas vauhti.



Hei! En ehtinyt matkaan, kun meni nukkuessa yli neljään... :Hymy:  Olisiko tiistaina uusinta mahdollisuutta katsastaa noita mäkiä?

----------


## KJP

Hyvin olisit ehtinyt matkaan. tulin kotiin varttia vaille kuusi. Mäet oli nyt kuivia, mutta maanantaille on luvassa lunta ja vettä. Tiistaina voidaan kyllä ottaa uusinta. Olisiko 18:00 sopiva aika?

----------


## Kemizti

Kappas kehveliä mitä keliä luvattu maanantaille.. Noh, siitä huolimatta linnaimmaanrismalta 0930 (tai 1000, ilmoitan su. illasta) parikoltuntia idässä rauhokseen..

----------


## znood

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3z4ia8mjvz...30416.gpx?dl=0
Siinä hiukan lisää polkuja. Kaikki ei ole takuupolkua, mutta kyllä tämä tästä kun vähän kuivuu keli.
Perusreitistä on ihan hyvä visio jo. Se on yhdistelmä noista kahdesta jäljestä sillä tavalla että vanattaran polku eteläpäässä ajetaan suoraan eikä tuota tän päiväisen jäljen reitiltä poikkeavaa teknistä kalliopätkää minkä Ikuhaka oli nyt siivonnut.
Kuljunkartano olisi hyvä paikka pitää pikkutauko.

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...326299&lang=fi tuohon ojaan käyn vielä nikkaroimassa sillan  :Hymy:

----------


## aautio

Raastolenkkikin on kotiutunut.

Roineenkierto Viinikasta Kaukajärvelle mitattuna oli 103,5 km ja tuon osuuden ajovauhti oli 18,5 km/h. Ajettiin hyvin polkupainotteisesti ja saihan siellä jumpata. Karkuvuori+Hallila, Valkeakosken polut ja Takkuniityn/Kisapirtin rännit on mukava lisä Roineenkiertoon.

Ju$$i, Pessi ja Autio matkassa. Sopuisasti ajeltiin, mutta myönnetään että keskarin ylläpitämiseksi joutui tekemään välillä aika paljon töitä. Matkan varrella hoidettiin hieman teknisiä ongelmia ja fillaritori.com-kauppoja.

Tuuppaan jälkeä yms jakoon myöhemmin. Nyt ei pysty, on sen verran raastettu olo.

Voidaan jatkossakin koettaa välillä huudella julkisesti tän tyylisiä lenkkejä, jos kiinnostusta löytyy?

----------


## Ju$$i

^ No nyt on lisätty isolla kädellä polkua. Varsinkin V-Koskella. Ja pahapäistä. Eipä oo entiseen reittiin vertaamista.

----------


## aautio

Eilisen polkuvoittoisen Roineenkierron matskuja.

*Jälki*

http://jalki.fi/routes/534

*Video*

----------


## Kemizti

> Kappas kehveliä mitä keliä luvattu maanantaille.. Noh, siitä huolimatta linnaimmaanrismalta 0930 (tai 1000, ilmoitan su. illasta) parikoltuntia idässä rauhokseen..



Ja tämä, 9:45 rismalta..

----------


## sapo

> Hyvin olisit ehtinyt matkaan. tulin kotiin varttia vaille kuusi. Mäet oli nyt kuivia, mutta maanantaille on luvassa lunta ja vettä. Tiistaina voidaan kyllä ottaa uusinta. Olisiko 18:00 sopiva aika?



18.00 käy hyvin, yritän löytää tuon paikan!

----------


## KJP

ti Kauppi: paikka voidaan toki vaihtaa, jos joku muu on tutumpi. Sääennuste lupaa edelleen huonoa keliä, joten tarkastetaan tilanne tiistaina iltapäivällä.

----------


## KJP

Kylmää ja märkää keliä tiedossa, mutta eihän tässä sokerista olla, joten ilmestyn klo 18:00 em. tuubin alle Kuntokadulle (Tamk:n ja Taysin välissä).

----------


## sapo

> Kylmää ja märkää keliä tiedossa, mutta eihän tässä sokerista olla, joten ilmestyn klo 18:00 em. tuubin alle Kuntokadulle (Tamk:n ja Taysin välissä).



Tulossa ollaan!

----------


## TMo

Tänää vielä Tesoman uimahallilta keskiviikkolenkki - oliko niin että 4.5 alkaen sitten sieltä ulkoilumajalta?

----------


## matsvelo

Olikos keskiviikkolenkin lähtö klo 18.00? Voisin kiriä mukaan

----------


## star trek

Keskiviikkolenkki vielä tänään tesomalta 18.30 ens viikolla lamminpäästä.

----------


## matsvelo

En taida ehtiä ihan ajoissa paikalle. Mihin suuntaan on lähtö, voisin samoilla perään jos vaikka törmäisi porukkaan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Jampe kärjessä.

Vuodenaikaan sopivasti itse lähden TdT-scouttaukseen

----------


## Pietu

Minäpä ainakin menen Linnainmaalle niin saadaan lenkki aikaiseksi. Sade tulee illalla mutta taidamme ehtiä alta pois jos ei veny paljoa.





> Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Jampe kärjessä.
> 
> Vuodenaikaan sopivasti itse lähden TdT-scouttaukseen

----------


## Vito78

Mukana jos ei mitään kummallista ilmaannu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pietu

Kiva lenkki suoritettu maksimissaan 5 ajajan voimin. Kävimme Kangasalla ja tuntuman mukaan ylämäkeä tuli vähän enemmän kuin viime viikolla. Lenkki oli joillekin kevyt, toisille raskaampi..

Jälki:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1145722873

----------


## Vito78

Raskasta oli ainakin itellä. Talvi aika vähillä ajoilla. Reidet kramppas 20 kilsan kohdalla kun mudassa oli riittävästi möyritty. Mut kivaa oli tietenkin 😊

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

> Keskiviikkolenkki vielä tänään tesomalta 18.30 ens viikolla lamminpäästä.



Kah, keskiviikon toteumahan on vielä päivittämättä... Tähtireki ohjasti Vihnusjärven kierron. Eli ajeltiin Tessun polkujen kautta Kalkkuun, Kankaantakaa ja Vihnuksen kierto, Sarpatti ja Mustavuori, bonuksena Raholaa ja Tohlopinsuo. Yllättävän kuivaa oli vaikka vettä oli tullut monta päivää ennen aurinkoista keskiviikkolenkkiä  :Hymy:  Kymmenen kuskia, ja jonkin aikaa yksitoista. Tämä oli kauden viimeinen talvilenkki ja ensi keskiviikkona siirrytään kesälenkeille, eli keskiviikon lähdöt klo 1830 Lamminpään hiihtomajalta sitten jatkossa.

----------


## peeppa

Helatorstaina suunnitelmissa lenkki Nokialta Jämille ja takaisin, noin 150km. Seurataan viimevuoden TdT Extremen reittiä, josta ei Sasin jälkeen ole itsellä kokemusta. Aika tavoite alle 12h taukoineen, mutta saa mennä ylikin. Eli ei mikään raastolenkki, vaan pyritään nauttimaan ja pitämään sykkeet aisoissa. Katsotaan lähtöpaikka ja aika lähempänä, mutta siinä kasin ysin aikaan jostain Nokialta. Sääennuste lupaa kuivaa ja sopivan lämmintä keliä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aautio

> Helatorstaina suunnitelmissa lenkki Nokialta Jämille ja takaisin, noin 150km. Seurataan viimevuoden TdT Extremen reittiä, josta ei Sasin jälkeen ole itsellä kokemusta. Aika tavoite alle 12h taukoineen, mutta saa mennä ylikin. Eli ei mikään raastolenkki, vaan pyritään nauttimaan ja pitämään sykkeet aisoissa. Katsotaan lähtöpaikka ja aika lähempänä, mutta siinä kasin ysin aikaan jostain Nokialta. Sääennuste lupaa kuivaa ja sopivan lämmintä keliä. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Torstaina myös TdT-extreme -ryhmän vetäjät käyvät harjoittelemassa ja kartoittamassa reittiä tätä vuotta varten samalla suunnalla. Reitin perusidea on saman suuntainen kuin viime vuonna, mutta hieman pidempi kaava, hieman uusia polkuja ja hieman erilaista ajosuuntaa...

Moikataan jos kohdataan!

----------


## znood

150km ... "ei mikään raastolenkki"  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei siinä mitään. Reittihän on itsessään erinomainen varsinkin kun pääsee sasin notkon yli harjumaastoihin.

Tällä foorumilla vois olla normaaleillekin ihmisille jotain välillä.

----------


## Api76

Helatorstaille oli jotain TDT reititystä kai suunnitteilla, jos se on normaaleille sopivaa... 😀  Toi Jämi kyllä kiinnostais mutta TDT vie voiton tälläkertaa. Jämiä vois ajella joskus kesäkuulla, Tahko reeninä?

----------


## peeppa

Tämä Jämi "treeninä" MTB Seikkailuun, joten pitää tehdä nyt. Matkaa tosiaan tulee, mutta mennään selvästi rauhallisemmin kuin aiempi Roineen kiero oli menty. Tarkempaa reittiä yritetään vielä tutkia ja jos jollain vinkkiä Sasin ja Jämin välille niin otamme mielellämme vastaan. Jälki.fi oleva Seinäjoki - Tampere vielä tutkimatta että meneekö jompaakumpaa TdT extreme reittiä pitkin.

Lyhyemmät lenkit tulee lähdettyä yleensä niin lyhyellä varoitusajalla ettei viitsi tänne laittaa. Mutta enemmän niitä voisi tosiaan täällä huudella. Tänään illalla Nokiaa muutama tunti ehkä kuuden seitsemän aikaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Lomalta palattu. ja Tiistaina klo 18.00 R-Techiltä läski TdT polkuja ajaa noin vajaa 3 h.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Riittääkö jos mies on läski, mutta pyörä ei?    :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Länsipuolella aattelin ajella peruspolkuja pikkuahveniston ja julkujärven suuntaan. Lähtö klo.18, f40 ja parisen tuntia kestoltaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

> Riittääkö jos mies on läski, mutta pyörä ei?



Kyllä jos pystyy todistamaan että on edes hitunen läskiä.

----------


## Api76

Täältä lähtee kaksi semiläskiä, kuskissa oman läskiä ja pyörä on laiha läski ku gummit on vaan "4".

----------


## TMo

Lähden kans mukaan. Minnepäin Jari vie siitä r-techiltä? Sääksjärvelle vai Hervantaan? Mietin että tulenko paikalle autolla vai polkuja pitkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Katotaan tuo sääksjärven seutu että onko se läskilenkistössä mukana vai ei.Eli pyritään löytää isolle porukalle sopivia reittejä.

----------


## znood

> Katotaan tuo sääksjärven seutu että onko se läskilenkistössä mukana vai ei.Eli pyritään löytää isolle porukalle sopivia reittejä.



Reeneissä ajettiin jo läskipyörällä reitit eli pitäis olla sinällään ok kun katsot vaan sopivasti tiesiirtymää väliin  :Hymy: 

Allekirjoittanut ei harjoittele muutakuin katuhommia nyt. Radonista runko särki. Katsotaan tuleeko alaswingi takuuseen ennen touria vai pitääkö korjauttaa että pääsee vetohommiin  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Mukavasti potukkaa tänään mukana.näkyy kevät alkaneen.(Reeneissä ajettiin jo läskipyörällä reitit eli pitäis olla sinällään ok kun katsot vaan sopivasti tiesiirtymää väliin  :Hymy: )
Juu noita polkuja mentiin ja kyllä siitä hyvän saa.

----------


## peeppa

> Helatorstaina suunnitelmissa lenkki Nokialta Jämille ja takaisin, noin 150km.



Pari polkijaa lähtee Nokian Tervasuolta kahdeksan aikaan Helatorstai aamuna Jämille. Reitti kulkee Melon yli josta Harjuniityn, Alisen ja Koukun polkujen kautta TdT Extremen viimevuoden reitille. Jämillä pyritään olemaan ennen kahta, niin saadaan paistettua lohta lounaspöydästä. Takaisin tullessa kierretään Pikku-ahveniston sekä ehkä Lamminpään/Tesoman kautta Nokialle. YV jos joku lähtee mukaan niin sovitaan kokoontumispaikka tarkemmin.

Jos extreme ryhmä haluaa tietoa tältä reitiltä tämän vuoden TdT:tä varten niin ilmoitelkaa. Autamme mielellämme...

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna alkaa keskiviikkolenkit Lamminpään majalta.Nyt kannattaa tulla maastolenkille mukaan ,näin ensimmäisten lenkkien ideana hyvin rauhallinen vauhti ja polut melkein tasaista neulaspolkua.Lähtö klo 18,30.Paluu majalle noin 2h jälkeen.Maastokärpäset nyt kovalla syönnillä,joten jos kärpänen puraisee niin se on sitten menoa.Ja helpotusta tuo yhteislenkit.Lyödään tänäkesänä uusi osallistujaennätys joka on muutaman vuoden takaa 53 kuskia.
TERVETULOA.

----------


## Analog Kid

> Huomenna alkaa keskiviikkolenkit Lamminpään majalta.Nyt kannattaa tulla maastolenkille mukaan ,näin ensimmäisten lenkkien ideana hyvin rauhallinen vauhti ja polut melkein tasaista neulaspolkua.



No sehän oli juuri niin kuin luvattiin, sopivan leppoisaa etenemistä tällaiselle talven jälkeen heikkokuntoiselle tapaukselle.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkin reitti tuolla.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1154515900

----------


## Gargamel

Onko tänään torstailenkkiä Linnainmaalta?

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko tänään torstailenkkiä Linnainmaalta?



On se ihan joka torstai..

----------


## troh

Juu, eiköhän tällä säällä torstailenkille ilmesty osallistujia. Minulla on vielä vähän takamatkaa, joten en taida ehtiä.

----------


## znood

Mites tourin reitti ? ketkä vetämässä varmasti ja tarviiko infoa Lempäälän suhteen?
Neuvon mielelläni jos on kysyttävää vaihtoehtoisista baanoista.... Ideana oli kevyesti ajatellen että täysmatkalaiset kerkeisivät käydä Kuljunkartanon kautta.

----------


## tehaku

> Mites tourin reitti ? ketkä vetämässä varmasti ja tarviiko infoa Lempäälän suhteen?



Reipas puolikas ajaa sen sinun noin pari viikkoa sitten ajattamasi radan vähän lyhennetysti. Houkkalammentieltä lähdetään tulemaan suoraan takaisin. Kannistontieltä ajetaan yksi linjalle / papintielle menevä polku. Huomattiin eilisellä testilenkillä, että olit rakentanut sillan louhikon yli Kortejärvelle menevälle polulle. Se oli hieno.  :Hymy:

----------


## troh

znoodin postilaatikko on täynnä - tiedoksi vain kaikille  :Hymy: 

TdT ryhmänvetohommiinkin voi vielä päästä. Erityisesti, jos on kykenevä vetämään aktiiviharrastajien ryhmiä. GPS-jälkeä ja harjoituslenkkiä järjestyy tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna klo 16 Rtechin pihasta Läski TdT reittikartoitusta.

----------


## znood

> znoodin postilaatikko on täynnä - tiedoksi vain kaikille



No johan oli pukannut pornoviestiä... Nyt taas linjoilla.

----------


## tamperester

Mikäs porukka on tullut viikon aikana kahteen kertaan Vuoreksessa Koukkujärven suunnalta lenkiltä? kiinnostaa vaan tietää että kuinka k.o alueen pystyy kiertään jalan tai pyörällä kun täällä asustelen.Ittellä cyclo että pystyykö sillä tuolla ajeleen.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Mikäs porukka on tullut viikon aikana kahteen kertaan Vuoreksessa Koukkujärven suunnalta lenkiltä? kiinnostaa vaan tietää että kuinka k.o alueen pystyy kiertään jalan tai pyörällä kun täällä asustelen.Ittellä cyclo että pystyykö sillä tuolla ajeleen.



Joku päivä ainakin kolmen porukalla haettiin Koukkujärven rantapolulta pääsyä etelän suuntaan, mutta Koukkuojan kohdalla loppui into ryynäämiseen kohden länttä. Syklolla sinne ei kannata mennä. Merkkasin muutaman polun tuonne arpotechnon kartalle (http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta). Eiköhän tuonne vielä synny kunnon polut, kun uudisasukkaat hommaavat koiria.

Koukkujärven luoteispuolella olevat suopätkät olivat aivan toivottoman märkiä, kun yritimme päästä etelä-pohjoissuuntaiselle polulle ja autiotalon kautta Ruskontielle.

----------


## mallat jari

.Keskiviikkolenkillä tarjolla teknisesti helppoja neulaspolkuja n 2h ajan.Startti klo 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Meno tutun rauhallista.Tervetuloa uudetkin kuskit tutustumaan hyviin harjupolkuihin.

----------


## petentic

Tänään klo 18 myös johdanto polkuajeluun koululaisille Tesoman uimahallilta, osana pyöräilyviikon ohjelmaa. Tarkemmat speksit http://tampereenpyorailyviikko.net/14-5-torstai/ Tervetuloa!

----------


## mallat jari

Aikas mukavasti porukkaa lenkillä tänään.42 kuskia niin voi jo kutsuu porukkalenkiksi.8 ekakertalaista.
tuolla jälki.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1164107662

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna klo 16.00 Rtech parkkis läski Tdt polkukartoitusta.

----------


## KJP

Torstailenkki ajetaan tänäkin torstaina 18:00 Linnainmaan Prismalta. Tarjolla kiertelyä Kaupissa, jos ei parempaa reittiä tarjota.

----------


## JuKKos

Liekö joku pahoitanut mielensä maastopyöräilijöistä Suolijärven ympäri vievällä kuntoreitillä, kun sopivaan alamäkeen oli raahattu kohtuullisen iso puunrunko. Ei kyllä ole koira jaksanut siirtää niin isoa pätkää. Ensimmäinen kerta kun tälläiseen toimintaan törmäsin.

----------


## Ikuhaka

> Joku päivä ainakin kolmen porukalla haettiin Koukkujärven rantapolulta pääsyä etelän suuntaan, mutta Koukkuojan kohdalla loppui into ryynäämiseen kohden länttä. Syklolla sinne ei kannata mennä. Merkkasin muutaman polun tuonne arpotechnon kartalle (http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta). Eiköhän tuonne vielä synny kunnon polut, kun uudisasukkaat hommaavat koiria.
> 
> Koukkujärven luoteispuolella olevat suopätkät olivat aivan toivottoman märkiä, kun yritimme päästä etelä-pohjoissuuntaiselle polulle ja autiotalon kautta Ruskontielle.



Harraste 1:n kanssa ajettiin tuolta läpi vuoden 2014 Tourissa. Linjasin metsän läpi polun, jottei tarvinnut ajaa pahimmalle suopätkälle lainkaan. Nyt kun on tuosta pari vuotta kulunut, niin silloinkin aika olematon polku on varmaan likimain hävinnyt näkymästä.
Mannisti jakoi ryhmän reitin, jossa näkyy perälenkin oikaisu, joskin vähän karkeasti. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/512503991

----------


## Myrtillus

> Harraste 1:n kanssa ajettiin tuolta läpi vuoden 2014 Tourissa. Linjasin metsän läpi polun, jottei tarvinnut ajaa pahimmalle suopätkälle lainkaan. Nyt kun on tuosta pari vuotta kulunut, niin silloinkin aika olematon polku on varmaan likimain hävinnyt näkymästä.
> Mannisti jakoi ryhmän reitin, jossa näkyy perälenkin oikaisu, joskin vähän karkeasti. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/512503991



Kiitokset tiedosta. Jäljessä oli oikaistu parikin märkää kohtaa. Merkkasin oikaisut arpotechnon kartalle ja laiton fixme=resurvey tägit, joten polkujen päällä pitäisi näkyä kysymysmerkki pallot. Jos joku käy vahvistamassa polut, niin laittakaa viestiä tänne, niin merkataan lopulliseksi.

----------


## troh

TdT:n suhteen nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus jollekin harrasteryhmiä kovemmalle veturille. Trail ryhmän vastuuvetäjäksi pääsisi viimemetreillä. GPS-trackia saa pohjaksi, eikä koko kesää tarvitse tahkota samoja polkuja.

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> TdT:n suhteen nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus jollekin harrasteryhmiä kovemmalle veturille. Trail ryhmän vastuuvetäjäksi pääsisi viimemetreillä. GPS-trackia saa pohjaksi, eikä koko kesää tarvitse tahkota samoja polkuja.



Tämä kuulostaa nyt huolestuttavalta. Onko aktiivi/trail-ryhmälle ilmaantunut vetäjiä?
-
Menni

----------


## troh

Haluaisiko Merirosvo ottaa paikan haltuun? Kärkimies puuttuu, apuvetäjiä löytyy.

----------


## star trek

Juu Mennillä olis vankka reittituntemus ja sopis mitä parhaiten just trail ryhmän veturiks!

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna olisi kuiva keli ,niin normi lenkki Lamminpään majalta klo 18,30.Edelleen mennään hyviä neulaspolkuja n 2 h rauhalliseen tahtiin.

----------


## tehaku

> Juu Mennillä olis vankka reittituntemus ja sopis mitä parhaiten just trail ryhmän veturiks!



Vähän yritin Menniä houkutella trailin vetäjäksi puolikkaan testilenkillä. Sopis hyvin.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Haluaisiko Merirosvo ottaa paikan haltuun? Kärkimies puuttuu, apuvetäjiä löytyy.



No jos tilanne on tosiaan niin epätoivoinen, ettei muuta vetäjää löydy, niin kai se on sitten yritettävä. Mutta riittävää kokonaisnäkemystä alueen reiteistä ei minulla ole, joten jonkinlainen reittihahmotelta olisi enemmän kuin tarpeen.
-
Menni

----------


## troh

Kartta ja muuta infoa on sielä Merkkarin PM-boksissa. Vielä ehtii ajaa reittiharjoituksiakin vaikka Mallatin perässä (Facebookissa luki niin?) heti huomenna aamupäivällä. Ehkä Znoodinkin saa vielä houkuteltua reittioppaaksi.

----------


## mallat jari

Samoin olisi        huomenna aamupäivä lenkkiä Hervannan suuntaan Rtechin pihasta        klo 10.00.Polku kartoitusta ja mah siistimistä joten enempi        retki vauhti.aika noin 3 h.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkos tänään Lamminpään majalta normaali keskiviikko-lenkki?

----------


## troh

> Onkos tänään Lamminpään majalta normaali keskiviikko-lenkki?







> Huomenna olisi kuiva keli ,niin normi lenkki  Lamminpään majalta klo 18,30.Edelleen mennään hyviä neulaspolkuja n 2 h  rauhalliseen tahtiin.

----------


## thPump

Ainahan se on.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Sen siitä saa kun kännykällä nettiä lukee. Ei vaan silmä kaikkea huomaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Hyvä lämmittely Pirkkaan.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...o-10-Juupajoki

----------


## znood

Ken tunnistaa omakseen ? Vaihtajankorvake löytyi Sääksjärven läheltä Kortejärveltä suunnitellulta tourin reitiltä.
Nettivakoilun perusteella on Canyonin korvake.

-> linkki kuvaan https://www.dropbox.com/s/bh9fnno0dn...01349.jpg?dl=0

----------


## znood

> Harraste 1:n kanssa ajettiin tuolta läpi vuoden 2014 Tourissa. Linjasin metsän läpi polun, jottei tarvinnut ajaa pahimmalle suopätkälle lainkaan. Nyt kun on tuosta pari vuotta kulunut, niin silloinkin aika olematon polku on varmaan likimain hävinnyt näkymästä.
> Mannisti jakoi ryhmän reitin, jossa näkyy perälenkin oikaisu, joskin vähän karkeasti. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/512503991



Ajettu tänään. Suosittelen !
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s0v9unpdz0md36x/salareitti.gpx?dl=0
Olipa muuten punkkeja. 3kpl paidan alla lenkin jälkeen möyrimässä  vaikkei edes puskissa käyty ja oli pitkähihainen ajopaita. Ihmettelin että eihän nyt ole edes  hirvikärpäsaika .. Nimimerkki ajokamat saunassa  :Hymy:

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismlata 18:00 on.

----------


## Kemizti

> Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismlata 18:00 on.



Hyvät oli kiemurat pitkästä aikaa..

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1175157979

----------


## Juniper

> Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismlata 18:00 on.



Kuinkas usein on lähdöt täältä? Nimimerkillä välillä viikonloput seudulla viettäen ja saattaa jopa fillari olla mukana

----------


## Kemizti

> Kuinkas usein on lähdöt täältä? Nimimerkillä välillä viikonloput seudulla viettäen ja saattaa jopa fillari olla mukana



Joka torstai klo 1800

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Ajettu tänään. Suosittelen !
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s0v9unpdz0md36x/salareitti.gpx?dl=0



Kävin kokeilemassa. Olipa mukava polku, mutta pääseekö Vuoreksen päässä rakennustyömaan ohi jotenkin tyylikkäästi? 
Itse kiersin työmaan pohjoisreunaa josta pääsi ajamaan vielä pätkän alkuperäistä polkua. Mutta räjäytystyömaa-kylttien ja -aitojen kiertely ei oikein sopinut tunnelmaan.  :Hymy: 
-
Menni

----------


## Myrtillus

^Päivittelin kartalle ja otin kysärit pois polun päältä. Tuo rakennustyömaa on aika elävää seutua tällä hetkellä. Heti kun pääsee louhikosta pois on suo ja sen jälkeen tuupattava mäki. Näillä perusteilla pudotettiin TdT reitiltä pois muutama viikko sitten. Silloin suot muistuttivat enemmän kyllä maauimalaa kuin märkää polkua.

----------


## znood

Eihän tuolla reitillä ole juuri ollenkaan suota jos menee tarkasti tuon gps-jäljen mukaan.

----------


## troh

Se mikä oli suota kk sitten, saattaa olla nyt ihan hyvää polkua.
Znoodin perämieheksi tai apuveturiksi voisi päästä TdT:hen. "Puolikas" vetäjän tyyliin. Pari muutakin apuvetäjän paikkaa on edelleen tarjolla.

----------


## Api76

Huomenna aamusta pitkää rauhallista, lännessä tai jos löytyy opasta Nii TDT reititystä, Roinetta yms? Vai onko kaikki Aulankolla?

----------


## jalo

> Eihän tuolla reitillä ole juuri ollenkaan suota jos menee tarkasti tuon gps-jäljen mukaan.



No perskuta rallaa. Vissiin vanhaa Suolijärven kymppiä. Kiitos - pitääpi käydä katsastamassa.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sununtaina klo 9,30 Motonetin parkkipaikka Partolassa,ajetaan Läski TdT polkua Pirkkala,Peltsu,Rtech,Vuores,Hervanta,Hallila ja takas lähtöön.Aika arvio noin 4,5h.

----------


## znood

> Se mikä oli suota kk sitten, saattaa olla nyt ihan hyvää polkua.
> Znoodin perämieheksi tai apuveturiksi voisi päästä TdT:hen. "Puolikas" vetäjän tyyliin. Pari muutakin apuvetäjän paikkaa on edelleen tarjolla.



Taitaa olla parikin lupautunut jo ennen tuota viestiä.

----------


## tehaku

Sunnuntaina 11.00 Rtechiltä lähtee nopeamman puolikkaan ryhmä ajamaan Lempäälän lenkkiä läpi, max 3 tuntia saa aikaa varata. Suunnitelmissa on ehtiä katsomaan vielä samaan syssyyn Rosendahlin elite-lähtöä. 

Vauhti on leppoisa.

----------


## znood

tehaku: saako gps-jälkeä lenkistä ?

----------


## Menni Merkkari

TdT trail/aktiivi-ryhmän reitti on nyt suunnilleen määritetty ja vajaaseen kahteen kertaan kierretty vt. matkahjohtajan toimesta.
Haluaisiko joku (esim. ryhmään mukaan ilmoittautuneista apuvetäjistä) lähteä testaamaan reittiä?
Huomenna sunnuntaina voisi kiertää koko reitin (n. 65-70km) tai sitten viikolla iltalenkkinä vähän lyhyemmin.
-
Menni

----------


## troh

Trail-ryhmän osalta ei kaikki uhat ole edelleenkään poistuneet. Yksi ulkopaikkakuntalaiseksi itsensä muuttanut ja seuraan kuulumaton kärkimies. Jukahia:kin näyttää poistaneen "OK" merkinnän; seuran jäsen ei hänkään. Tmile:stä ei ole hetkeen kuulunut mitään.
Hyvä että Znoodilla (ei seuran jäsen) sentään on porukka kasassa (silta varalta, että järjestän jälkilöyly-kokouksen, kannattaa nimet olla listoilla). Olin jo itseäni siirtämässä sinne perämieheksi, mutta sille ei liene sitten tarvetta. Näyttää melkein siltä, että talkoolaisia on helpompi saada seuran ulkopuolelta!

----------


## tmile

> Trail-ryhmän osalta ei kaikki uhat ole edelleenkään poistuneet. Yksi ulkopaikkakuntalaiseksi itsensä muuttanut ja seuraan kuulumaton kärkimies. Jukahia:kin näyttää poistaneen "OK" merkinnän; seuran jäsen ei hänkään. Tmile:stä ei ole hetkeen kuulunut mitään.



Olisin kyllä muuten voinut tulla vetämään, mutta samaan aikaan on pyöräsuunnistuskisat Pälkäneellä: http://www.hiiltomiehet.com/2016/04/...unnistus-2016/

Lisäksi sain vuodenvaihteessa sähköpostia että minut on poistettu Kanuunoiden postilistalta ja jäsenistä, kun en ole maksanut jäsenmaksua, joten en ole seurannut järjestelyitä. Laskuihin kannattaa varmaan myös laittaa se [kaupinkanuunat] tägi niin eivät jää spämmifiltteriin tms. huomaamatta.

----------


## troh

OK. Tilanne on nyt se, että semmoiselle jonka kunto kestää Trail-ryhmässä, olisi nyt helppo talkoovuoro tarjolla.

EDIT: Perämies on löytynyt. Muutamia muita paikkoja olisi edelleen vapaana.

----------


## Xizor

> tehaku: saako gps-jälkeä lenkistä ?



Saitko tämän jo jostain? Mulla ainakin on tallessa...

----------


## tehaku

> Saitko tämän jo jostain? Mulla ainakin on tallessa...



Sai multa jo aiemmin sähköpostilaatikkoonsa.

----------


## Pexxi

> OK. Tilanne on nyt se, että semmoiselle jonka kunto kestää Trail-ryhmässä, olisi nyt helppo talkoovuoro tarjolla.
> 
> EDIT: Perämies on löytynyt. Muutamia muita paikkoja olisi edelleen vapaana.



En ole jäsen mutta voisin lähteä johonkin ryhmään peränpitäjäksi tai jotain. Reiteistä ei kyllä ole kerrassaan mitään hajua. Ajatuksena oli muuten mennä tehakun ryhmään mutta joku hitaampi tekninenkään ei pelota.

----------


## Buny

> OK. Tilanne on nyt se, että semmoiselle jonka kunto kestää Trail-ryhmässä, olisi nyt helppo talkoovuoro tarjolla.
> 
> EDIT: Perämies on löytynyt. Muutamia muita paikkoja olisi edelleen vapaana.



Jos tuonne Trail-ryhmään tarvitaan vielä apuvetäjiä, niin voisin olla käytettävissä (olen joka tapauksessa lähdössä Trail-ryhmään ajamaan). Varsinaista kokemusta ei porukkalenkkien vetämisestä ole (sivusta on kyllä touhua tullut seurattua), mutta tämä tuskin on este apuvetäjänä olemiselle?

Menniltä on varmaan mahdollista saada gps-jälkeä, niin ehtisi käydä vielä tsekkaamassa reittiä? Jos siis apuvetäjille nyt vielä oli tarvetta.

Laitoin asian tiimoilta troh:ille myös spostia menemään.

----------


## troh

Tehaku rekrytoi Trail ryhmään jo perämiehen, joten aivan kriittistä tarvetta ei ole. Jokaisessa ryhmässä pitäisi kuitnkein olla vähintään kolme veturia, jolloin voidaan esim huolehtia osallistujia huoltoautoon tai opastaa ihmistenilmoille. Kärki ja perä pitää olla koko ajan valvottuna. Apuohjaajien vaatimus on, että kunto kestää, osaa ihmistenilmoille (GPS sallittu) ja osaa opastaa raatoauton paikalle. Pexxi ja Bunny; tarkistetaan tilanne vielä lähtöpaikalla ennen kuin käytte ilmoittautumassa. Minut tunnistaa siitä keltaisesta paidasta. ;-)

----------


## Pexxi

Ok, oon kyllä jo ilmoittautunut.

----------


## troh

Ennakkoilmoittautuneen Pexxi voi olla vaikka semmoinen ystävällinen osallistuja.  :Hymy:  Trail ryhmä on sinulle juuri sopiva.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki  Lamminpään majalta 18.30.Tuttuun rauhalliseen tapaan n 2 h huippu neulas polkuja.

----------


## znood

> Kävin kokeilemassa. Olipa mukava polku, mutta pääseekö Vuoreksen päässä rakennustyömaan ohi jotenkin tyylikkäästi? 
> Itse kiersin työmaan pohjoisreunaa josta pääsi ajamaan vielä pätkän alkuperäistä polkua. Mutta räjäytystyömaa-kylttien ja -aitojen kiertely ei oikein sopinut tunnelmaan. 
> -
> Menni



Nyt oli luiska suoraan polulle tien päästä kun kävin katsomassa. Voi ajaa sitä alatietä ja suoraan tien päähän kympin polulle.

----------


## TMo

Mutta taas sit jos siitä jatkoi rakennustyömaan ohi pidemmälle kohti hervantaa niin iso kaivuu oli tehty polun poikki , aukion laitaa särkijärven puolelta kiertämällä pääsi takaisin polulle mutta rymyämistä oli. Näin siis eilen torstaina. Vielä viikko sitten siinä kohdalla meni ihan nätisti polku eikä rakennustyömaasta ollu tietoakaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> Mutta taas sit jos siitä jatkoi rakennustyömaan ohi pidemmälle kohti hervantaa niin iso kaivuu oli tehty polun poikki , aukion laitaa särkijärven puolelta kiertämällä pääsi takaisin polulle mutta rymyämistä oli. Näin siis eilen torstaina. Vielä viikko sitten siinä kohdalla meni ihan nätisti polku eikä rakennustyömaasta ollu tietoakaan.



Etpä taida tietää mistä puhut.

----------


## TMo

> Etpä taida tietää mistä puhut.



About noilla main: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...329403&lang=fi
Käyppä kattoo.

----------


## znood

> About noilla main: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...329403&lang=fi
> Käyppä kattoo.



Ei ollut tuosta tarkoitus edes ajella tourissa eikä ajeltu. Se polkuhan oli jo muutenkin jäänyt hakkuun alle aiemmin.
Lähinnä tuolta tien päästä polulle pääsyä mietiskeltiin ja nythän siitä menee suora hiekkaluiska polulle.

----------


## star trek

Olisko huomenna aamupäivästä lähtijöitä nokiankallioille mönkimään, kevyesti tottakai ja teknisyyttä tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## star trek

Yks on ainakin tulossa joten klo. 10.00 f40 pihasta lähdetään ajeleen 3-4h huippupolkua.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkki lämpöisessä kesäillassa kuten ennenkin 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.2h mukavaa harju polkua.Tervetuloa.

----------


## pinohiiri

> Keskiviikkolenkki lämpöisessä kesäillassa kuten ennenkin 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.2h mukavaa harju polkua.Tervetuloa.



Hyvät oli kiemurat ja sääkin oli mitä mainioin.  :Hymy:  Pari itselle vähemmän tuttua (ja polun kunnosta päätellen muillekin) pätkää mahtui mukaan. Päivityskeppejä oli paikoin aika runsaasti, mutta ei tainnut kukaan alkaa säätämään takavaihtajaa niillä eli hyvin meni.

----------


## Kemizti

Jos ny joku miettii tekemistä aamupäivälle, niin parintunnin rauhallinen läskilenkki linnainmaan prismalta 0930-> ja kapeallakin saa tulla..

----------


## troh

Jos ny joku miettii tekemistä illalla, niin parintunnin rauhallinen torstailenkki Linnainmaan prismalta 18:00-> ja läskilläkin saa tulla..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kemizti

> Jos ny joku miettii tekemistä illalla, niin parintunnin rauhallinen torstailenkki Linnainmaan prismalta 18:00-> ja läskilläkin saa tulla..




Toivottavasti troh saa paremmin seuraa, vaan viihtyy tässä kelissä yksinkin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PetriV

Minne kannattaisi lähteä kokeilemaan maastopyöräilyn iloja, +-5km keskustasta? Alla olisi hybridi ja 'polun' vaativuus ei saisi olla kovinkaan vaativa.

----------


## troh

Kokeile ensin Kalevanharju siitä siitä Sarvijaakonkadun risteyksestä alkaen kohti Kalevan Prismaa. Sitten kierrät Iidesjärven rantoja myöden myötäpäivään. Jos on liian sileetä, niin kaupista löytyy enemmän polkua muistuttavaa ajettavaa.

----------


## velib

http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html, keltasella merkityistä menee suurin osa hybridillä. Vihreistä osa on hyvin helppoja hybridille sopivia polkuja, mutta suurin osa vihreistä merkinnöistä taitaa olla latupohjia ja ulkoiluväyliä, eli ei mene enää maastopyöräilystä.

----------


## Myrtillus

Vihreällä merkatuilla väylillä pitäisi taviksen pärjätä syklolla määritelmän mukaan.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html, keltasella merkityistä menee suurin osa hybridillä. Vihreistä osa on hyvin helppoja hybridille sopivia polkuja, mutta suurin osa vihreistä merkinnöistä taitaa olla latupohjia ja ulkoiluväyliä, eli ei mene enää maastopyöräilystä.



Esim ikea spår on merkitty keltaisella .. aika hyvä vinkki  :Vink:

----------


## Pexxi

Ensi lauantaina olisi Siikanevaa, omassa ketjussa lisätietoa.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään maastolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Tulkaahan polkuilemaan pariksi tunniksi.

----------


## Analog Kid

Jos löytyy joku innokas sahuri niin voisi käydä pätkimässä Kisapirtin nurkilla Pitkäjärven rantaan laskevalta polulta lojuvan kuusen, on nimittäin juurikin polun nopeimmassa kohdassa kumollaan ja saattaa tulla eteen täysin yllättäen ja pyytämättä.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna keskiviikko lenkkiä Lamminpään majalta.18,30 noin 2 h huolettomia ja helppoja neulas polkua ajellaan Julkujärven suuntaan.

----------


## Gargamel

Löytötavaraa Pikku-Ahveniston suunnalla: Alamäessä kaksi juomapulloa (Trek & Intersport) mättään päällä.

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...317384&lang=fi

----------


## thPump

Ne pullot on olleet camelbakin mainoksena siinä juurakkomäen juurella ainakin viime kesästä  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

Ihan mukava keskiviikkolenkki eilen. Kaikki sopivan kuivaa tuolla reitillä eikä tarvinnu kurastella.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qw7od4l5yi...50616.gpx?dl=0

----------


## Myrtillus

> Jos löytyy joku innokas sahuri niin voisi käydä pätkimässä Kisapirtin nurkilla Pitkäjärven rantaan laskevalta polulta lojuvan kuusen, on nimittäin juurikin polun nopeimmassa kohdassa kumollaan ja saattaa tulla eteen täysin yllättäen ja pyytämättä.



Meitin kerhon moottorisahahemmo (CubeRider) käyttää tuota karttaa työsuunnitteluun. Laita sinne neula ja päivämäärä mukaan kuvaukseen.
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4610/23.9569

----------


## perttime

> Meitin kerhon moottorisahahemmo (CubeRider) käyttää tuota karttaa työsuunnitteluun. Laita sinne neula ja päivämäärä mukaan kuvaukseen.
> https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4610/23.9569



Kartalla näkyi ainakin Selkämäen tienoilla pari viimevuotista, jotka ei enää ole ajankohtaisia.
Pitkäahteessa on toisaalta pari uutta. Pitääpä merkata.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kartalla näkyi ainakin Selkämäen tienoilla pari viimevuotista, jotka ei enää ole ajankohtaisia.
> Pitkäahteessa on toisaalta pari uutta. Pitääpä merkata.



Kun huomaatte vanhaa tietoa, niin:
- painakaa kynän kuvaa oikeassa yläreunassa
- hiiren oikealla napilla neulan päälle => delete
- tallettakaa muutokset

----------


## troh

Kovin märältä näyttää keli. Torstailenkki lähteen Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00 ilman minua.

----------


## pee

> Jos löytyy joku innokas sahuri niin voisi käydä pätkimässä Kisapirtin nurkilla Pitkäjärven rantaan laskevalta polulta lojuvan kuusen, on nimittäin juurikin polun nopeimmassa kohdassa kumollaan ja saattaa tulla eteen täysin yllättäen ja pyytämättä.



Pistin tämän lisäksi tuonne kartalle toisenkin kaatuneen puun majalta samaan suuntaan lähtevällä polulla. Tuo Kidin raportoima todella on pahassa paikassa. Pitäisiköhän lähteä käsisahan kanssa reissuun lähipäivinä...

----------


## Itsok

Hittolainen. Jaksasinkohan kävästä konesahan kanssa ihan vartavasten tuon siivoomassa. Likelle pääsee auton kanssa ja ei mulla tohon pitkä matka olis.

----------


## CubeRider

Juu.. en ole kartassa olevia täppejä varannut "yksinoikeudella" työstettäväkseni.. Tuo kartta on vähän niinku "saha-rastit => Nopeat syö hitaat"... Että eikun terät kuntoon, tankit täyteen ja liikkeelle

----------


## Itsok

Joo, kyllä noista pee:n merkkaamista paikoista nyt uskaltaa laskea oikeastaan jarruttamatta. Täytyy katsella joku kerta jos kävisin enemmänkin siivoilemassa.

----------


## pee

> Joo, kyllä noista pee:n merkkaamista paikoista nyt uskaltaa laskea oikeastaan jarruttamatta. Täytyy katsella joku kerta jos kävisin enemmänkin siivoilemassa.



Kiitos!

----------


## Api76

Aamusta olisi 09 alkaen Lamminpäästä tarjolla Hämeenkyrön reissua, sujuvaa retkivauhtia lamminpää-Hkyrö Lamminpää n 80km ja tarvittaessa sakkolenkki Nokian kautta. Ei selfieitä, banaanitauot ei kahvia ja valkosuklaa kakkua.

----------


## Api76

Turha hakee flunssaa tuolta sateesta, Hämeenkyrö peruttu.

----------


## mallat jari

Iltalenkkiä 17,30 Lamminpään majalta,idealla saha mukana,suunta Paskolammi ja Paskolammin maahan.

----------


## Iglumies

Kaupissa Rantapolun alussa kolme pientä runkoa polun poikki, ottakaa retkisahaa mukaan, itse sahasin jo kaksi tasanteelta lähtiessäni ja näitä en aikataulupaineesta johtuen jäänyt enää pätkimään.

----------


## Myrtillus

Jos sattuu kiinnostamaan Garminiin kartat, jotka näyttävät hyvin samoille kuin arpotechnon kartat, niin suosittelen vilaisemaan linkkiä:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...32#post2549332

----------


## mallat jari

Lamminpään majalta,18,30 lähtö ,mahdollisesti menee vajaa 2,5h poikkeuksellisesti tänään ihan Juhannuksen ja yöttömän yö kunniaksi.

----------


## LJTP

Mikä noilla Lamminpään lenkeillä yleensä on meininki? Mennäänkö vain neulaspolkuja vai pitääkö tärryyttää juurakossa? Pärjääkö aloittelija täysjäykällä sinkulalla?

----------


## -VsQ-

Kaikki on pärjänny ainaki niillä joilla oon ollu mukana

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään on jonkunverran juuria matkalla kun sunnittelin Paskolammella pyörähtää ja siitä syystä on hivenen pidempi tuo aika.sinkulalla pärjää jos on jonkun verran ajanut.maasto ei 
mitään mahotonta.vauhti enempi rauhallisen puolella.Tuu mukaan kokeilee.

----------


## petentic

> Mikä noilla Lamminpään lenkeillä yleensä on meininki? Mennäänkö vain neulaspolkuja vai pitääkö tärryyttää juurakossa? Pärjääkö aloittelija täysjäykällä sinkulalla?



Vetäjällä on fatbike ja some-huhujen mukaan tänään testissä uudet renkaat, joten veikkaisin, että mennään ainakin osa matkasta paksukumeille optimoituja reittejä. Ellei sitten ole rengashankinta osoittautunut ihan kehveliksi ja vetäjä yllättääkin saapumalla kapealla kalustolla. Vauhti on lenkeillä maltillinen ja maasto enimmäkseen neulaspolkua, mutta löytyy lännestä myös rölliä, suota ja pallomeri  :Leveä hymy:  Edit: no vetäjähän ehtikin vastata jo

----------


## troh

Nyt kannattaa ottaa keskiviikkolenkki. Sää on hyvä ja Jari osaa vetohommat. Torstaina sääennuste lupaa kunnon sadetta.

----------


## mallat jari

Renkaat 4" myyty ja ei varmaan kerkee vaihtaa joten hoikalla tuun.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään huokaus harjoituksia huokauskallion suunnalla.Lähtö Kolmenkulman ABC klo 17,00.Polkujen kunnon tarkastus ja kohentelu reissu.

----------


## Vipa84

Moi. Asun tässä Pispalan alueella,  missäs tässä lähtis lähimmät maastopolut,  mihkä vois maastopyörällä lähteä?  Autoa ei ole millä pyörää kuskaisi ni olisi hyvä jos suht läheltä löytyisi

----------


## CubeRider

> Moi. Asun tässä Pispalan alueella,  missäs tässä lähtis lähimmät maastopolut,  mihkä vois maastopyörällä lähteä?  Autoa ei ole millä pyörää kuskaisi ni olisi hyvä jos suht läheltä löytyisi




Paikallisten polkujen itsetutkiskeluun oiva apu on:

http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html

Myös Foorumilla huhuiluun voi saada vastakaikua ja jopa ajoseuraa lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla...

----------


## Kemizti

Hep,
Torstaina, kuluvan kuun viimeisenä päivänä linnainmaan rismalta rauhallista lenkkiä läskivauhdilla tarjolla, poikkeuksellisesti iltapäivän puolella..  Startti ~1300 (+-½h sovittavissa) ja lenkin kesto 2-3h..

----------


## izmo

> Moi. Asun tässä Pispalan alueella,  missäs tässä lähtis lähimmät maastopolut,  mihkä vois maastopyörällä lähteä?  Autoa ei ole millä pyörää kuskaisi ni olisi hyvä jos suht läheltä löytyisi



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi

Ensinmäinen maastopolku Epilänharjulla noin 6 min päästä Pispalasta

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi

Toinen isompi alue Lamminpää 10 min päässä Pispalasta ja tuolta saakin sitten 80 km lenkin

----------


## Vipa84

Okei,  kiitoksia vastauksista

----------


## perttime

Pispalasta ei ole pitkä matka kevyiden keskiviikkolenkkien lähtöpaikalle - varsinkin, kun ottaa vähän lämmittelyä Epilänharjun kautta. Siinä alkaa äkkiä tulla sen puolen paikat tutuiks.

----------


## Api76

Länsilenkit Lamminpäästä ja jos Pispalasta haluaa haastetta hakee niin Kauppiin, vaatinee paikallis opasta.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko,ja lenkkiä maastossa 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Helppoja polkuja n 2 h.

----------


## Kemizti

> Hep,
> Torstaina, kuluvan kuun viimeisenä päivänä linnainmaan rismalta rauhallista lenkkiä läskivauhdilla tarjolla, poikkeuksellisesti iltapäivän puolella..  Startti ~1300 (+-½h sovittavissa) ja lenkin kesto 2-3h..



Tämä huomenna torstaina klo 13 linnainmaan prismalta..

----------


## peeppa

Onko kaikki Tahkolla vai löytyykö perjantai illalle/yölle lenkkiseuraa? Pääsen noin klo 18 liikkeelle Nokialta ja pidempikin lenkki valojen kanssa kiinnostaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CubeRider

Kysymys tätä iltaa koskien:

Onko tarvetta (onko lähtijöitä) To lenkille Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:01-> . . ?

-----X---> Jätän itsekkin tämän lähdön väliin..

----------


## peeppa

> Onko kaikki Tahkolla vai löytyykö perjantai illalle/yölle lenkkiseuraa? Pääsen noin klo 18 liikkeelle Nokialta ja pidempikin lenkki valojen kanssa kiinnostaa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tämä lenkki voi siis suuntautua mihin vain Tampereella ja lähikunnissa. Esim Aapiskukko vois olla vaihtoehto jos saan seuraa. Tai Kauppi tai Pirkkala/Lempäälä tai ... Itse lähden siis Nokialta mutta treffit "missä" vain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

Tänään speciaalilenkki Kauppiin. Lähtö Linnainmaan Prismalta. Ajoaika? Ei voi tietää. Lähtö on 18:00.

----------


## Gargamel

> Tämä lenkki voi siis suuntautua mihin vain Tampereella ja lähikunnissa. Esim Aapiskukko vois olla vaihtoehto jos saan seuraa. Tai Kauppi tai Pirkkala/Lempäälä tai ... Itse lähden siis Nokialta mutta treffit "missä" vain...



Vaikken nyt pystynytkään osallistumaan, niin mielenkiinnosta, kävitkö pidemmän lenkin?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Moi. Asun tässä Pispalan alueella,  missäs tässä lähtis lähimmät maastopolut,  mihkä vois maastopyörällä lähteä?  Autoa ei ole millä pyörää kuskaisi ni olisi hyvä jos suht läheltä löytyisi



Suosittelen testaamaan Kalevankankaan polut Kalevantien molemmilla puolilla (heti hautausmaan itäpuolella). Olen itsekin aloittelija, ja noita polkuja on mukava ajaa. Pääsääntöisesti helppoa baanaa, jossa on yksittäisiä pieniä juuria ja kiviä. Kuitenkin mielenkiintoa pitää yllä muutama vaikeampi paikka, esimerkiksi tiukkoja mutkia ja juurakkoisia ylämäkiä. 

Mulla lähimaastona on Kauppi, mutta sieltä olen onnistunut löytämään lähinnä erittäin helppoja ja erittäin vaikeita polkuja. Onhan se kävelyvauhtia kivikossa eteneminenkin välillä ihan hauskaa. Tuollaista en ole vielä Kaupista löytänyt, missä saa vähän vauhtia mutta samalla on myös haastetta.

----------


## Iglumies

> Kaupissa Rantapolun alussa kolme pientä runkoa polun poikki, ottakaa retkisahaa mukaan, itse sahasin jo kaksi tasanteelta lähtiessäni ja näitä en aikataulupaineesta johtuen jäänyt enää pätkimään.



Retkisahaa saa vieläkin kuljettaa repussa, mutta nämä on nyt pätkitty.

----------


## peeppa

> Vaikken nyt pystynytkään osallistumaan, niin mielenkiinnosta, kävitkö pidemmän lenkin?



En lähtenyt yksinäni valoilla ajamaan, mutta 6h ja 60km ehdin lähinnä Nokian poluilla ajamaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tehaku

> Suosittelen testaamaan Kalevankankaan polut Kalevantien molemmilla puolilla (heti hautausmaan itäpuolella). 
> 
> Mulla lähimaastona on Kauppi, mutta sieltä olen onnistunut löytämään lähinnä erittäin helppoja ja erittäin vaikeita polkuja. Tuollaista en ole vielä Kaupista löytänyt, missä saa vähän vauhtia mutta samalla on myös haastetta.



Kalevankankaalla on hyvää polkua, mutta kovin pitkää lenkkiä ei siellä pääse ajamaan. Itsekin ajan mielummin sujuvaa polkua kuin rölliä, mutta koska Kauppi on tässä lähellä, niin siellä tulee paljon ajettua. Tässä jäljessä on pääosin sellaista ajettavaa polkua, missä ei ihan kävelyvauhtia tarvitse edetä. Napsu tai pari vaikeusastetta on silti lisää Kalevankankaaseen verrattuna.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1229856330

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Kalevankankaalla on hyvää polkua, mutta kovin pitkää lenkkiä ei siellä pääse ajamaan. Itsekin ajan mielummin sujuvaa polkua kuin rölliä, mutta koska Kauppi on tässä lähellä, niin siellä tulee paljon ajettua. Tässä jäljessä on pääosin sellaista ajettavaa polkua, missä ei ihan kävelyvauhtia tarvitse edetä. Napsu tai pari vaikeusastetta on silti lisää Kalevankankaaseen verrattuna.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1229856330



Joo, tuo Kalevankankaan polkujen lyhyys on harmi. Siellä kuitenkin risteilee sen verran polkuja, että voi ajaa muutaman "kierroksen" eikä toistoa tule ihan hirveästi. Mulla vakiolenkki on nyt pari kierrosta Kalevankangasta ja sitten siirtyminen Kauppiin kruisailemaan, siitä saa mukavasta tunnin tai puolentoista lenkin.

----------


## T_Kn

Suht tiheään tätä mainitaan, mutta siltä varalta ettei ole tuttu niin tuosta kannattaa tsekkailla polkuja (ja jos puhti piisaa niin lisätä puuttuvia): http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta.html. Vihreät ja keltaiset, joita Kalevastakin pääosin löytyy, ovat ovat yleensä varsin sujuvaa poljettavaa. Jälkimmäisissä tosin on jo aikalailla vaihtelua käytännössä, mutta periaatteessa.

----------


## kaakku

> Kaupissa Rantapolun alussa kolme pientä runkoa polun poikki, ottakaa retkisahaa mukaan, itse sahasin jo kaksi tasanteelta lähtiessäni ja näitä en aikataulupaineesta johtuen jäänyt enää pätkimään.



Luhtaanrannan leirikeskuksen vierestä rantaan laskevalla polulla on myös yksi runko yli polun. Tai oli ainakin 28. päivä.

----------


## troh

> Luhtaanrannan leirikeskuksen vierestä rantaan laskevalla polulla on myös yksi runko yli polun. Tai oli ainakin 28. päivä.



Ei ole enään. Mä en sahannut mitään. Ehkä vähän jotain risua siirsin.

----------


## thPump

Tänään Lamminpäästä rauhallista turistivetoista lenkkiä n. 2h 18:30 alkaen. Tahkon palautujat tervetuloa myös.

----------


## petentic

Ajeltiin Lentävänniemen kierto piiiitkästä aikaa  :Hymy:  Paluusuunnassa Epilänharjua ja Tohlopinsuota, pari Tohlopin polkua ja siivu Haukiluomaa. Vaihtelevaa polkua sikäli, että paljon oli sileää baanaa ja sitten pätkittäin kivikkojuurakkojumppaa. Vähän harmillisesti Ryydynpohjassa yksi juurakko säikäytti yhden kuskin, kun siitä eteenpäin ajettiin paljon sileää ennen Lentävänniemen rantapolkua... Tasamaaetappi lukuunottamatta Epilänharjua ja paluuta Lamminpään majalle. 23 kuskia laskin startissa, pari ensikertalaistakin  :Hymy:  Kiitokset osallistujille! Leppoisaa oli, taas. Illan jälki.

----------


## Kemizti

Onks tänään sadettapelkääviä?

----------


## troh

On. Ennusteen mukaan sateen pitäisi vain kiihtyä. Sinänsä TransAmissa olisi alla uudet Spessun Purgatory&Slaughter -kumit, joita olisi mielenkiintoista testata. Mutta liian hapokas keli.  :Hymy:

----------


## käpä

Lähdössä ajamaan joka tapauksessa, joten voin koukata rismallakin jos Kemizti seuraa kaipaa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Lähdössä ajamaan joka tapauksessa, joten voin koukata rismallakin jos Kemizti seuraa kaipaa.



Lähen tästä talonpäädystä iklun kans noin 1730..

----------


## VEn

Prismalla oli aika hiljasta...

----------


## Kemizti

> Prismalla oli aika hiljasta...



Kaikki oli mettässä sadetta piilossa.. Talonkierrolla oli jopa kuivaa paikkaa näkyvissä  :Vink:

----------


## VEn

> Kaikki oli mettässä sadetta piilossa.. Talonkierrolla oli jopa kuivaa paikkaa näkyvissä



Joo, niin oli. Ajelin varmaan ton puoli tuntia teidän perässä  :Hymy:

----------


## larppa

Onko huomenna lauantaina ajajia?

----------


## Api76

Su Mettäkylästä klo 10 kohti Nokiaa rauhallista, Jos tarve Nii Lamminpään maljan tai F40 kautta.

----------


## znood

Haluaisko joku ajella huomenna maanantaina parin tunnin kevyehköä maastolenkkiä sääksjärvi-hervanta akselilta. Lähtö klo 16:30-17 jostain ?

----------


## troh

Jampe vetää tänään lenkin kotimaisemissaan. Lähtö Olkahisten kirkolta 17:30. Pari tuntia ajetaan ja poluilla saattaa olla joku juuri, pehmeä kohta, tai ehkä jopa kivi, mutta reitti on kuitenkin suunniteltu rautaisella paikallistuntemuksella.

----------


## star trek

Ens lauantaina ajattelin ajavani nokian polkuja joku 4-5h niin sais oikein kunnon setin ajettua lähtö F40 klo. 11.00 jos kiinnostaa niin mukaan saa tulla. Senverran säävarausta että ihan reiluun vesisateeseen en lähde
mutta tarkennellaan vielä lähempänä jos on mukaantulijoita.

----------


## ViliA

^Juhan reissulle vahva ehkä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Api76

Ens la vedän keittoo Greikassa.

----------


## Coatl

Lähtiskö joku näyttään meikälle itäpuolen polkuja huomenna? Olen tässä lajissa ihan n00b enkä välttämättä ehdi Lamminpäähän puoli seitsemäksi. Torstaina meinasin pitää välipäivän.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## perttime

> Lähtiskö joku näyttään meikälle itäpuolen polkuja huomenna? Olen tässä lajissa ihan n00b enkä välttämättä ehdi Lamminpäähän puoli seitsemäksi. ...



Onko väliä mistä kohtaa itäpuolta? Omat ajeluni tapaa lähteä jostain Hallila - Kaukajärvi -akselilta.
Ajomotivaatio ja sitä myötä kunto ja tuntuma on olleet tavallistakin enemmän hukassa, joten kiire ei saa olla mihinkään, mutta pari tuntia varmaan pystyisi ajelemaan.

----------


## Coatl

> Onko väliä mistä kohtaa itäpuolta? Omat ajeluni tapaa lähteä jostain Hallila - Kaukajärvi -akselilta.
> Ajomotivaatio ja sitä myötä kunto ja tuntuma on olleet vähän hukassa, joten kiire ei saa olla mihinkään, mutta pari tuntia varmaan pystyisi ajelemaan.



Kaukajärvellä asustan. Hissukseen pari tuntia kuulostaa oikein passelilta.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## perttime

> Kaukajärvellä asustan. Hissukseen pari tuntia kuulostaa oikein passelilta.



Kaukajärven kirjastolta jonnekin?
klo 19 vai vähän aikaisemmin?

----------


## Coatl

> Kaukajärven kirjastolta jonnekin?
> klo 19 vai vähän aikaisemmin?



Kirjastolta klo 19  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## perttime

> Kirjastolta klo 19



Lukitaan tämä, ellei tule ylipääsemättömiä esteitä, kuten jatkuva kaatosade...

----------


## T_Kn

Sen verti ahkerasti leppoisaksi lenkiksi pohjustettu, että jos seuraan sopii ja sää on kohtuullinen niin voisin myös lähteä letkaan vaihteluksi viimeaikaiselle Hallilan polkujen koluamiselle. Ja sikäli kun orastava lentsuntynkä ei voimistu liiaksi. Jos aikatauluun sattuu tulemaan muutoksia niin aikaisemminkin passaa hyvin.

----------


## perttime

> ... jos seuraan sopii ja sää on kohtuullinen niin voisin myös lähteä letkaan vaihteluksi viimeaikaiselle Hallilan polkujen koluamiselle. ...



No sitten voisi vaikka lähteä käymään Kangasalan puolella.

----------


## TMo

Huudellaan täälläkin, että oisko kiinnostusta Aapiskukon lenkille huomenna illasta? Lähtö Kaukajärven Sentteristä 18:00 ja kahvit Aapiskukossa ja takasin. Aikaa menee taukojen kans about 6,5h, heitettiin viime keskiviikkona sama lenkki ja pimeä tuli takasin tullessa Kyötikkälässä jossa lamput sytytettiin.

Reitti suurinpiirtein sama kun trohin vetämänä viime vuoden elokuussa, ja suunnilleen sama vauhti myös. Ei mikään ajokoiralenkki mut ei ihan aloittelijoille/heikkojalkaisille. Kilsoja tulee about 66km.

Tällähetkellä näyttää että kelit vois olla suotuisat. Ja jos kiinnostuneita ilmaantuu ni reisssu toteutuu (säävaraus, ilmotetaan täällä jos joudutaan jättää väliin). Jos ei kukaan ilmoittele itsestään niin ajelen yksikseen lyhyemmän kaavan mukaan.

----------


## CubeRider

^ =... Starttiaika Sentteriltä

----------


## TMo

> ^ =... Starttiaika Sentteriltä



sorry! Klo 18:00

----------


## CubeRider

> sorry! Klo 18:00



NoJaJuu  ... Eihän sitä heti kellonaikoja tuolta alkuperäisestä viestistä erottanut kun toisen silmän vasta oli auki saanu ja keittiöö kohti konttas... Iltaa kohti...

----------


## CubeRider

JAA . . Siis lisäilitkin vastikään sen ajan alkuperäiseen... Ilmankos....

----------


## TMo

> JAA . . Siis lisäilitkin vastikään sen ajan alkuperäiseen... Ilmankos....



No heti kun sen puutteen huomautit 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Maastolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta 18,30. Rauhallisesti noin 2 h.Silloin pitäisi olla jo melkein kuiva keli.Tulkaahan ulkoiluttaa pyöriänne.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tulossa ensimmäistä kertaa mukaan, jos nyt ei ihan kaatamalla sada. Sääennuste kyllä näyttää tosiaan nyt ihan lupaavalta. Sateen pitäisi Forecan mukaan loppua kuuden-seitsemän aikaan.

----------


## star trek

> Ens lauantaina ajattelin ajavani nokian polkuja joku 4-5h niin sais oikein kunnon setin ajettua lähtö F40 klo. 11.00 jos kiinnostaa niin mukaan saa tulla. Senverran säävarausta että ihan reiluun vesisateeseen en lähde
> mutta tarkennellaan vielä lähempänä jos on mukaantulijoita.



Lauantai ei nyt sitten käykään kun tuli menoa mutta samat speksit Sunnuntaille eli F40 klo. 11.00 4-5h Nokian tunnetusti hienoja kallioita
(voi sieltä joku suopätkäkin löytyä :Hymy: ) Vauhti ei ole huimaa mutta ei retki ihan alottelijoille ole paras mahdollinen paikka tutustua maastopyöräilyyn.
Hyvä olisi jos joku edes ehkä mukaan-aikova ilmoittautuisi.

----------


## ViliA

^Sunnuntaille yhtä vahva ehkä kuin lauantaillekin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CubeRider

> Huudellaan täälläkin, että oisko kiinnostusta Aapiskukon lenkille huomenna illasta? Lähtö Kaukajärven Sentteristä 18:00 ja kahvit Aapiskukossa ja takasin. Aikaa menee taukojen kans about 6,5h, heitettiin viime keskiviikkona sama lenkki ja pimeä tuli takasin tullessa Kyötikkälässä jossa lamput sytytettiin.
> 
> Reitti suurinpiirtein sama kun trohin vetämänä viime vuoden elokuussa, ja suunnilleen sama vauhti myös. Ei mikään ajokoiralenkki mut ei ihan aloittelijoille/heikkojalkaisille. Kilsoja tulee about 66km.
> 
> Tällähetkellä näyttää että kelit vois olla suotuisat. Ja jos kiinnostuneita ilmaantuu ni reisssu toteutuu (säävaraus, ilmotetaan täällä jos joudutaan jättää väliin). Jos ei kukaan ilmoittele itsestään niin ajelen yksikseen lyhyemmän kaavan mukaan.



Toteutus alkakoon.. Lähden siirtymään kohti Sentteriä

----------


## Coatl

> No sitten voisi vaikka lähteä käymään Kangasalan puolella.



Mun puolesta voidaan startata jo 1830

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## T_Kn

Passaa mainiosti omalta osalta, jos kolmaskin kuittaa niin nähdään tuolloin.

----------


## perttime

> Mun puolesta voidaan startata jo 1830



Ei säädetä enää. Antaa olla klo 19 Kaukajärven kirjastolta.

----------


## T_Kn

Homma selevä.

----------


## Coatl

> Ei säädetä enää. Antaa olla klo 19 Kaukajärven kirjastolta.



Tämäkin sopii

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## perttime

> klo 19 Kaukajärven kirjastolta.



Keli oli aavistuksen kostea ja liukas  :No huh!: 
nimim: väänsin sukista enimmät vedet pois ennen pyörän siivoamista

----------


## Coatl

> Keli oli aavistuksen kostea ja liukas 
> nimim: väänsin sukista enimmät vedet pois ennen pyörän siivoamista



Jea. Maastoneitsyellä oli kivaa. Kiitos kun vartoilitte  :Hymy:  kolme kertaa pannutin mut aina mättäälle

----------


## znood

> Maastolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta 18,30. Rauhallisesti noin 2 h.Silloin pitäisi olla jo melkein kuiva keli.Tulkaahan ulkoiluttaa pyöriänne.



Hyvät vedot. Ei satanut ajaessa, vaikka automatkalla satoi molempiin suuntiin.
Ajamisen ei aina tarvitse olla suoraviivaista tyyliin "ajetaan roine ympäri" ollakseen hauskaa.

Btw .. ensi viikonlopuksi on varmaan kevyt roineenkierto vaihteeksi myötäpäivään luvassa. En ilmoittele enempiä ennen perjantaita, koska katotaan kaverin kanssa keli ja sitten vasta päätetään ajetaanko.

----------


## Analog Kid

> Keli oli aavistuksen kostea ja liukas



Piti lähteä letkaan mukaan mutta märässä kelissä ajaminen ei innosta joten jätin väliin.





> Lähtiskö joku näyttään meikälle itäpuolen polkuja huomenna?



Jos jatkossa vielä maastoajelu kiinnostaa ja on jokseenkin kuiva keli niin voisin jotain parin-kolmen tunnin helpohkoa lenkkiä lähialueilla vedättää. Nyt joutaa vallan mainiosti melkein milloin vain kun loma on vasta aluillaan.

----------


## Coatl

> Jos jatkossa vielä maastoajelu kiinnostaa ja on jokseenkin kuiva keli niin voisin jotain parin-kolmen tunnin helpohkoa lenkkiä lähialueilla vedättää. Nyt joutaa vallan mainiosti melkein milloin vain kun loma on vasta aluillaan.



No toki. Itsekin olen nyt lomalla.

----------


## T_Kn

Kiitokset seurasta omastakin puolesta, hyvä keikka vaikka vähän uimista loppua kohden. Ei taida nuo five-tenin pesusienet kyllä kuivua vielä tänäänkään... Itse kanssa pääosin joutilas päiväsajan lenkkeihin jos mainitusti pikkuisen parempia kelejä on välistä.

----------


## Analog Kid

Ookoo, huhuilee sitten täällä tai yyveellä kun kiinnostusta ja keliä on.

----------


## perttime

> Jea. Maastoneitsyellä oli kivaa. Kiitos kun vartoilitte  kolme kertaa pannutin mut aina mättäälle



Hyvä kun et pelästynyt... Liukas keli _vähän_ lisäsi haastetta. Kun porukalla lähdetään, niin perusperiaatteena tietty, että kaikki tuodaan metsästä takaisinkin.

----------


## vitsku

Onko kukaan lähdössä kurvaileen aamusta koikkari-kauksu akselilta? Tai käy länsi-tamperekkin. Lepposta menoo useammaksi tunniksi vailla olis canyonin dude

----------


## T_Kn

Edeltävä taisi mennä jo, mutta itse olis tarkoitus kruisailla ehtopäivästi (jos ei kovin sada) Nekalasta lähtien lenkki ikea spårin kautta Höytämönjärven ja Hervantajärven eteläpuolelta Saarenmaan tielle ja kotio päin. Nelisenkymmentä kilometriä, tahti suht rauhallinen ja enempiä tunkkauspolkuja vältellen. Jos jotain huvittaa lähteä seuraan niin "lähtöpaikan" voi sopia sen mukaan eikä tuo kartoitettu reitti muutenkan varsinaisesti kiveen hakattu ole.

----------


## ViliA

> Lauantai ei nyt sitten käykään kun tuli menoa mutta samat speksit Sunnuntaille eli F40 klo. 11.00 4-5h Nokian tunnetusti hienoja kallioita
> (voi sieltä joku suopätkäkin löytyä) Vauhti ei ole huimaa mutta ei retki ihan alottelijoille ole paras mahdollinen paikka tutustua maastopyöräilyyn.
> Hyvä olisi jos joku edes ehkä mukaan-aikova ilmoittautuisi.



Tuli muita suunnitelmia sunnuntaille eli en pääse Nokian lenkille.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

> Lauantai ei nyt sitten käykään kun tuli menoa mutta samat speksit Sunnuntaille eli F40 klo. 11.00 4-5h Nokian tunnetusti hienoja kallioita
> (voi sieltä joku suopätkäkin löytyä) Vauhti ei ole huimaa mutta ei retki ihan alottelijoille ole paras mahdollinen paikka tutustua maastopyöräilyyn.
> Hyvä olisi jos joku edes ehkä mukaan-aikova ilmoittautuisi.



Pärjäisikö Siikanevan hitaampi ja nopeampi vetäjä vauhdissa? Maasto ei liene ongelma kun tuollahan syksyllä ajeltiin Jarin vetämä lenkki. Pariksi tunniksi kai vaan tosin. Ja onkohan siellä kallioilla kuinka liukasta vai riittääkö lauantai kuivattamaan maastoa? Suopätkien voisi kuvitella olevan mielenkiintoisia.

----------


## star trek

> Pärjäisikö Siikanevan hitaampi ja nopeampi vetäjä vauhdissa? Maasto ei liene ongelma kun tuollahan syksyllä ajeltiin Jarin vetämä lenkki. Pariksi tunniksi kai vaan tosin. Ja onkohan siellä kallioilla kuinka liukasta vai riittääkö lauantai kuivattamaan maastoa? Suopätkien voisi kuvitella olevan mielenkiintoisia.



Kyllä te molemmat täällä pärjäätte ja porukan mukaan säädetään vauhtia ja reitin teknisyyttä :-) Jos ei aikataulupaineita muuten ole
niin ei kai sieltä vielä kahden tunnin kohdalla pois malta lähtee...toisaalta helppo sieltä on keskenkin lähtee kun ollaan aika pienellä
alueella. Toivottavasti nyt muitakin lähtijöitä uskaltautuu mukaan.

----------


## znood

Hidas Roineenkierto huomenna klo 10 lähtö Insinöörinkadun ja Arkkitehdinkadun risteyksestä. Ajoaika 6-7h.

----------


## jketola

Star Trekin Nokian lenkille ilmottaudun, iltapäivällä muuta menoo, joten 3,5h ehkä max mukana, mutta osaan ite pois mistä vaan.

----------


## thPump

Oliko su lähtijöitä? 4h ihan sama mihin.

----------


## star trek

> Lauantai ei nyt sitten käykään kun tuli menoa mutta samat speksit Sunnuntaille eli F40 klo. 11.00 4-5h Nokian tunnetusti hienoja kallioita
> (voi sieltä joku suopätkäkin löytyä) Vauhti ei ole huimaa mutta ei retki ihan alottelijoille ole paras mahdollinen paikka tutustua maastopyöräilyyn.
> Hyvä olisi jos joku edes ehkä mukaan-aikova ilmoittautuisi.



Huomenna tollasta, ehkä kumminkin vaan jotain 3.5-4h

----------


## o.j.

Olen myös mukana Nokian lenkillä!

----------


## Pexxi

Hienot on Nokian kalliot. Kahdeksan oli yhteensä ja kolme lähti kesken pois, tiedä sitten kauan muut jatkoivat. Pikkasen ripsautti vettä mutta pahempaakin olisi ollut tarjolla kun paluumatkalla oli tie kunnolla märkä melkein koko matkalta. Tonne kyllä kannattaa kerran kesässä lähteä vaikka vähän kauempaakin, kiitokset vetäjälle ja muille kanssapolkijoille. Ja reitityksestä kun pääsi pudottautumaan mukavasti pois matkalla. Kannattaa rohkeasti etukäteen kysyä aina lyhyempääkin mahdollisuutta jos noi 4-5-tuntiset tuntuu kauhean pitkiltä.

----------


## viva

> Hienot on Nokian kalliot. Kahdeksan oli yhteensä ja kolme lähti kesken pois, tiedä sitten kauan muut jatkoivat. Pikkasen ripsautti vettä mutta pahempaakin olisi ollut tarjolla kun paluumatkalla oli tie kunnolla märkä melkein koko matkalta. Tonne kyllä kannattaa kerran kesässä lähteä vaikka vähän kauempaakin, kiitokset vetäjälle ja muille kanssapolkijoille. Ja reitityksestä kun pääsi pudottautumaan mukavasti pois matkalla. Kannattaa rohkeasti etukäteen kysyä aina lyhyempääkin mahdollisuutta jos noi 4-5-tuntiset tuntuu kauhean pitkiltä.



Tällä kertaa en harmittavasti päässyt mukaan mutta olisiko jälkeä tarjolla?

----------


## T_Kn

Samaa tiedustelisin, on jo jokusen kerran pitänyt nokialle päin ajella mutten ole saanut aikaseksi kun on tuota siirtymää jonkin verti.

----------


## star trek

Jollain varmaan jälki löytyy kun itellä ei ollu nyt minkäänlaista mittaria matkassa ja pyöräkin oli paikallisesta liikkeestä kokeiltavana.
Hieno porukka saatiin kasaan ja mukavaa oli, täältä on tosiaan helppo hypätä kyydistä pois jos on aikataulupaineita tai muuten ei
huvita olla aina loppuun asti mukana, reitithän täällä on sellaisia pikkuteknisiä ja hieman jumppaa vaativia mutta lähes kaikki on 
ajettavissa. Loppumatkasta veturi yritti vähän kaasua lisätä mutta niin oli kovakuntoista porukkaa että nehän tuli ihan lauleskellen
perässä :-)

----------


## o.j.

Juu ihan lauleskeluksi meni loppumatkasta  :Vink: 

https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/698651728

----------


## Sariis

> Jollain varmaan jälki löytyy kun itellä ei ollu nyt minkäänlaista mittaria matkassa ja pyöräkin oli paikallisesta liikkeestä kokeiltavana.
> Hieno porukka saatiin kasaan ja mukavaa oli, täältä on tosiaan helppo hypätä kyydistä pois jos on aikataulupaineita tai muuten ei
> huvita olla aina loppuun asti mukana, reitithän täällä on sellaisia pikkuteknisiä ja hieman jumppaa vaativia mutta lähes kaikki on 
> ajettavissa. Loppumatkasta veturi yritti vähän kaasua lisätä mutta niin oli kovakuntoista porukkaa että nehän tuli ihan lauleskellen
> perässä :-)



Kiitokset vetäjälle! Olisihan tuolla huvittanut ja ehtinyt olla pidempäänkin, mutta kun kunto ja taidot loppui kesken... Mutta mielelläni tulen toistekin kallioille treenaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Perällä oli sunnuntaina jonkun verran puhetta marjastamisesta kun sitä porukkaa näytti kyykkivän siellä metsässä aika paljon niin tää on aika ehdoton jos enemmän poimii marjoja. Ihan pienille määrille ei välttämättä hyvä kun pölypussi menee vaihtoon aika nopeasti puhdistelun jälkeen.

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38839...distin-imuriin

----------


## TMo

> Huudellaan täälläkin, että oisko kiinnostusta Aapiskukon lenkille huomenna illasta? Lähtö Kaukajärven Sentteristä 18:00 ja kahvit Aapiskukossa ja takasin. Aikaa menee taukojen kans about 6,5h, heitettiin viime keskiviikkona sama lenkki ja pimeä tuli takasin tullessa Kyötikkälässä jossa lamput sytytettiin.
> 
> Reitti suurinpiirtein sama kun trohin vetämänä viime vuoden elokuussa, ja suunnilleen sama vauhti myös. Ei mikään ajokoiralenkki mut ei ihan aloittelijoille/heikkojalkaisille. Kilsoja tulee about 66km.
> 
> Tällähetkellä näyttää että kelit vois olla suotuisat. Ja jos kiinnostuneita ilmaantuu ni reisssu toteutuu (säävaraus, ilmotetaan täällä jos joudutaan jättää väliin). Jos ei kukaan ilmoittele itsestään niin ajelen yksikseen lyhyemmän kaavan mukaan.



Tää voitais heittää nyt keskiviikkona taas uudestaan, oisko lähtijöitä? Cuberider näytti uusi polkuja viime viikolla ni ei mene ihan saman toistamiseksi. 

Eli ke 20.7 klo 18:00 Kaukajärven Sentterin pihasta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peeppa

> Tää voitais heittää nyt keskiviikkona taas uudestaan, oisko lähtijöitä? Cuberider näytti uusi polkuja viime viikolla ni ei mene ihan saman toistamiseksi. 
> 
> Eli ke 20.7 klo 18:00 Kaukajärven Sentterin pihasta.



Piti mennä kevyelle keskiviikko lenkille, mutta tämä vie voiton. Jos ei mitään ihmeempää tapahdu, niin olen klo 18:00 Kaukajärvellä. Laitatteko tänne 17:00 mennessä tietoa jos lenkki peruuntuu jostain syystä. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Normaaliin tapaan lenkkiä Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Keli loistava tänään,joten suurella porukalla metsään polkemaan noin 2 h.

----------


## TMo

> Piti mennä kevyelle keskiviikko lenkille, mutta tämä vie voiton. Jos ei mitään ihmeempää tapahdu, niin olen klo 18:00 Kaukajärvellä. Laitatteko tänne 17:00 mennessä tietoa jos lenkki peruuntuu jostain syystä. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei oo muita lähtijöitä ilmoitellut mutta mulle passaa ajella vaikka kaksin. Jos nyt Peeppa jostain syystä et lähdekään, niin ilmoittele etten suotta ajele Kaukajärvelle vaan suuntaan minäkin Jarin keskiviikkolenkille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peeppa

> Ei oo muita lähtijöitä ilmoitellut mutta mulle passaa ajella vaikka kaksin. Jos nyt Peeppa jostain syystä et lähdekään, niin ilmoittele etten suotta ajele Kaukajärvelle vaan suuntaan minäkin Jarin keskiviikkolenkille.



Mennään vaan kahdestaan jos ei muita ilmaannu viime hetkellä. Nähdään Kaukajärvellä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Tuollainen polkasu tänään.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1264872217

----------


## peeppa

> Tää voitais heittää nyt keskiviikkona taas uudestaan, oisko lähtijöitä? Cuberider näytti uusi polkuja viime viikolla ni ei mene ihan saman toistamiseksi. 
> 
> Eli ke 20.7 klo 18:00 Kaukajärven Sentterin pihasta.



Kiitokset TMolle seurasta, mukava lenkki. Ja tiedoksi kaikille, että Artturintiellä oli illalla kiukkuinen ehkä hieman miestä väkevämpää maistellut herra. Jäi huutelemaan meidän perään, että kenen luvalla täällä yksityistiellä ajelemme. Ei katsottu turvalliseksi jäädä keskustelemaan kyseisen miehen kanssa vaan jatkoimme matkaa vauhdilla. Tämä siis tässä kohtaa:

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...339300&lang=fi

----------


## T_Kn

Taannoin tein itse tuolla idästä tullessa uukkarin ja menin muuta kautta, vaikkei ketään paikalla ollutkaan, oli sen verran kieltonarua tien poikki. Tiedä sitten mikä kohta tuosta oikein pihapiiriä on tai mihin asti sallittua polkea.

----------


## Pexxi

> Taannoin tein itse tuolla idästä tullessa uukkarin ja menin muuta kautta, vaikkei ketään paikalla ollutkaan, oli sen verran kieltonarua tien poikki. Tiedä sitten mikä kohta tuosta oikein pihapiiriä on tai mihin asti sallittua polkea.



Jos joku näkee noin paljon vaivaa niin varmaan kannattaa kiertää suosiosta. Pari vuotta sitten oli vähän vastaava tapaus toisaalla. Silloin isäntä pysäytti kun oltiin ajamassa ohi, vuotta aiemmin oltiin puheltu ettei ole mitään ongelmaa jos ajellaan siitä ohi. Nyt siinä oli sitten poikakin ja poika epäsuorasti uhkaili että kun talossa on isoja koiriakin niin sitä ei tiedä mitä tapahtuu kun siitä menee ohi, ei kuulemma aitaus välttämättä pidättele. Kaveri puhui että olisi poika ollut jossain aineissa, tiedä sitten. Eipä nyt sinänsä juuri haittaa kun tyyliin kerran vuodessa siitä mentiin ja toista kautta pääsee ihan hyvin.

----------


## peeppa

Laitettiin tuossa kohtaa juuri valot vauhdissa päälle ja mentiin aika kovaa vauhtia ohi joten en osaa sanoa oliko nyt jotain esteitä. Tiellä esteitä ei ollut.

Mentiin tuota kuvassa näkyvää keltaista polkua joka siis ehkä kannattaa laittaa näiden kommenttien perusteella "kielletyksi". Voisiko joku paikallinen nämä alueet paremmin tietävä vahvistaa että kannattaako tuon polun käyttö lopettaa? Tällä kertaa omistaja oli niin päissään ettei keskustelemaan jääminen kannattanut...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TMo

^Viime viikolla siitä mentiin ihan rauhakseen kun etsittiin polun päätä eikä ollut ketään kännissä riehumassa ja ei meistä kyllä kukaan mitään kieltonarua nähnyt missään. Ja huomionarvoista kuitenkin se että huuto alko kun ajettiin sillä tiellä, joka on vieläpä kiertorengas jonka pääseen ympäri ajamaan ja palaamaan samaa tietä pitkin kun tultiinkin, ja se polku ei edes ymmärtääkseni tämän kaverin traktorivajan/konehallin takaa mene vaan toisen talon konehallin takaa.

Mutta siinä oli ilmeisesti aika alkoholirikas perheriita menossa kun siihen mennessä vaimo huusi sille äijälle ja äijä tais olla tyhjentämässä rakkoaan siihen etupihalle ja meidät nähdessään sitten alko huuto meille. Voihan se olla että harmistus tuli siitä kun päästiin kuulemaan rouvan ripitys  :Hymy: 

Mutta kyllä se vähän alko epäilyttää että passaako siitä vielä ajaa...

----------


## T_Kn

Voipi olla että nyöri oli väliaikainen, sellaista nyt erityisen pysyvästi luulisi poikki tien muutenkaan viitsivän pitää.

----------


## perttime

Streetviewn mukaan tunnepäin on sekä Ilkontien että Artturintien suunnasta ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty (ja joku lisäkilpi).

----------


## Vnurmio

Morjens ja huomio Manselaiset! (Miksei muutkin..) 
Käykö nykyään kaikki yksin laskemassa mäkiä ja mtb- polkuja vai onko harrastus kuollut? Eli tällänen treffi palsta kun tää niin on, laitetaan tänne tämmöne "Haetaan chygä seuraa". Eli 18v jäbis, huumorintajunen (Mitensennyottaa), mukava ja ehkä ihan taidokaskin. Ite oon länsi- Treeltä mutta pyörällä pääsee. Ihan sama onko Tyttö/Mies/Nainen/poika tai vaikka 78v äijän käppänä niin kelpaa hyvi! Tarkoitus olis käydä laskeen mustista, hervantaa ja mitä näitä ny on.. Eli DH pyörä olis iso plussa. Otaha vaikka tääl yhteyttä jos oot miettiny itekin hakevas pyöräily seuraa, ihan vain niinku urheilun kannalta. Tähän voi muutkin ottaa kantaa kertomalla hyviä polkuja, mäkiä yms.
 Nimi oli siis Visa ja se on moro!

----------


## perttime

> Meitin kerhon moottorisahahemmo (CubeRider) käyttää tuota karttaa työsuunnitteluun. Laita sinne neula ja päivämäärä mukaan kuvaukseen.
> https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4610/23.9569



Uusi merkintä:
Turtolankadulta Hervannanvaltaväylän suuntaan lähtevä pätkä tukossa. Nippu lehtipuita läjänä polun poikki. Ei suuria, mutta joutunee pätkimään useammasta kohtaa, että hässäkän saa purettua.

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4709/23.8486

----------


## mallat jari

Maastoon ajaamaan tänään Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Keli loistava joten, ajellaan noin 2-2,5h.Matka vauhti rauhallinen.

----------


## kaakku

Roineen kierto: vasta- vai myötäpäivään?

----------


## Analog Kid

> Maastoon ajaamaan tänään Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Keli loistava joten, ajellaan noin 2-2,5h.Matka vauhti rauhallinen.



Se se oli hyvä lenkki, tykkäsin.

Nim. Tossu turpeessa.

----------


## eki15

onko torstai lenkkiä?

----------


## troh

Ajakaa ihmeesä torstailenkki. Minä olen kiinni Delphin Basketissa.

----------


## perttime

> Uusi merkintä:
> Turtolankadulta Hervannanvaltaväylän suuntaan lähtevä pätkä tukossa. Nippu lehtipuita läjänä polun poikki. Ei suuria, mutta joutunee pätkimään useammasta kohtaa, että hässäkän saa purettua.
> 
> https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4709/23.8486



Nyt siitä näkyy taas pääsevän

----------


## peeppa

> Roineen kierto: vasta- vai myötäpäivään?



Itse olen kiertänyt joka kerta vastapäivään, mutta mielestäni esimerkiksi TdT-extremessä se kierrettiin myötäpäivään. Ainakin vastapäivään mielestäni hyvä mennä, mutta joku kumpaankin suuntaan ajanut voisi kommentoida kumpi suunta parempi? Tässä suunnitelmissa tehdä tupla-Roine kuukauden sisään ja tämäkin suunnitelmissa mennä vastapäivään.

----------


## TMo

> Itse olen kiertänyt joka kerta vastapäivään, mutta mielestäni esimerkiksi TdT-extremessä se kierrettiin myötäpäivään. Ainakin vastapäivään mielestäni hyvä mennä, mutta joku kumpaankin suuntaan ajanut voisi kommentoida kumpi suunta parempi? Tässä suunnitelmissa tehdä tupla-Roine kuukauden sisään ja tämäkin suunnitelmissa mennä vastapäivään.



Tupla-roine... Ilmottele siitä - vois ainakin ekalle kiekalle lähtee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ViliA

Onko huomenna päivällä ajajia liikkeellä?. Ite lähden klo.12 nokialta (f40), reipasta retkivauhtia 2-3h johonkin suuntaan. Tänne ilmotuksia jos on muita lähtijöitä, muuten menen omia aikojani.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## markusko

Roineen kierrosta kysymys: millaista maastoa on tarjolla Valkeakosken ja Pälkäneen välillä?

----------


## izmo

> Roineen kierrosta kysymys: millaista maastoa on tarjolla Valkeakosken ja Pälkäneen välillä?



Tampere - Valkeakoski väli meneen niin sanottua Pirkan hölkän reittiä se varmaan tiedossa... Valkeekoskelta saa Korkeakankaalta polkuja mukaan matkaan  ja Äimälänniemen läpi menee metsäautotie-polku


http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...350047&lang=fi

----------


## GruninR

> ^Viime viikolla siitä mentiin ihan rauhakseen kun etsittiin polun päätä eikä ollut ketään kännissä riehumassa ja ei meistä kyllä kukaan mitään kieltonarua nähnyt missään. Ja huomionarvoista kuitenkin se että huuto alko kun ajettiin sillä tiellä, joka on vieläpä kiertorengas jonka pääseen ympäri ajamaan ja palaamaan samaa tietä pitkin kun tultiinkin, ja se polku ei edes ymmärtääkseni tämän kaverin traktorivajan/konehallin takaa mene vaan toisen talon konehallin takaa.
> 
> Mutta siinä oli ilmeisesti aika alkoholirikas perheriita menossa kun siihen mennessä vaimo huusi sille äijälle ja äijä tais olla tyhjentämässä rakkoaan siihen etupihalle ja meidät nähdessään sitten alko huuto meille. Voihan se olla että harmistus tuli siitä kun päästiin kuulemaan rouvan ripitys 
> 
> Mutta kyllä se vähän alko epäilyttää että passaako siitä vielä ajaa...



Vuosia sitten talon emäntä on pyytänyt kiertää tämän maatilan piha yleensä koska jotkut urpot ( ei pöyräiliötä) ovat likastanut heidän ranta sauna niin paljon. Eli ne kyllästyivät kaikki ohikulkijoista. Tämä oli heidän pyynön ja se on laitettu tähän palstalla montaa (ainakin 2 kertaa) kertaa. Hieno polku meni hukkaan tässä mutta mielestäni pitää kunnia tämä pyynön.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ViliA

Eipä ollu päivälenkille lähtijöitä joten ajelin itsekseni. Pari tuntia perusNokiaa, jonka jälkeen vettä tuli sen verran rankasti niskaan, jotta päätin lähteä kotiin.

Tuossa jälki. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1286175499




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Eipä ollu päivälenkille lähtijöitä joten ajelin itsekseni. Pari tuntia perusNokiaa, jonka jälkeen vettä tuli sen verran rankasti niskaan, jotta päätin lähteä kotiin.
> 
> Tuossa jälki. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1286175499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



varmaan huomasit kuinka Harjuniitty kuinka  uudis asukkaat rakentaa sinne tönöjä  mutta saa edelleen kallioita lenkkiin...

----------


## ViliA

Juu melkoset räjäytykset käynnissä. Virolainen raksamies pysäytti keskellä mettää ja sano että "ampu tulloo" ja komee pamaus olikin.  Muutamassa kohtaa joutu vähän arpoon ja tunkkaan pyörää mut ihan mukavan lenkin siellä saa vielä aikaseks. 
Ps. Hirvikärpäset hyppii jo niskaan huokauskalliolla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Muistakaahan keskiviikko lenkki 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.

----------


## peeppa

13.8 lauantaina klo 9:00 jostain Hervannan suunnasta lähtee tupla-Roineen kierto jos säät sallii. Reipasta vauhtia pyritään menemään mutta loppu menee varmaan valoilla. Tankkaustauot 2xAapislukolla ja autolla Hervannassa. Juurakot pyritään kiertämään ja tavoite siellä jossain 14-15h tietämillä. Yhdenkin kierroksen voi tietenkin olla mukana...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## star trek

Tupla-Roineenkierto kiinnostaisi kovasti...tai ainakin yks kierros jos ei enempää jaksa.

----------


## troh

Tänään torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Joku muu vetää. 

(Minä olen Altassa huoltamassa toista yhteislenkkiä. Täällä tuntuu olevan tuttuja enemmän, kuin normaali-torstailenkillä.)

----------


## ViliA

Onko lännen suunnalla lenkkiä viikonlopun aikana?. Aamusta vois lähteä lauantaina tai sunnuntaina 3-4h ajelulle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sapo

Voisin lähteä matkaan. Huomen aamusta ei näyttäisi olevan ainakaan vielä sadepisaroita... Onko millaista polkua tarjolla, mietin ottaisinko koeajoon uuden jäykkäperä ajokin vai otetaanko takajoustollinen pyörä alle

----------


## ViliA

En ole suunnitellu oikeastaan mitään et kaikki käy. Mistä otetaan lähtö?. Ite lähden Nokian suunnalta liikkeelle. Oliskos klo.9-10 välissä sopiva aika lähteä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sapo

Itse tulen kaupista niin olisiko siinä tesomalla joku helppo kohta tavata? Kävisikö 10? Taidan ottaa kunnon maastoajokin niin on mukavampaa ajella.

----------


## ViliA

Tesoman jäähalli klo.10. Peruspolkuja kohti pinsiötä ja takaisin, jonka jälkeen aikataulun salliessa vielä Nokiaa. Sovitaan tarkemmin sit lähtöpaikalla. Saapi tulla muutkin ajamaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ViliA

Tesoman jäähalli klo.10. Peruspolkuja kohti pinsiötä ja takaisin, jonka jälkeen aikataulun salliessa vielä Nokiaa. Sovitaan tarkemmin sit lähtöpaikalla. Saapi tulla muutkin ajamaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sapo

Ok ja ehottomasti muutkin mukaan.

----------


## GruninR

Tulen mukaan



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Paze

Hyvä lenkura heitettiin ja minulle reipasta vauhtiakin piti Vili . Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Viisi lähti Tesomalta aamulla liikkeelle. Pinsiössä käytiin esittelemässä teletappimaata länsipuolen ensikertalaiselle. Paluumatkalla kolme lähti vielä kiertämään Nokian kautta. Kiitoksia vaan kaikille, mukavaa oli ja kelikin sattui kohdilleen.

Jälki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1290565307


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GruninR

Hieno reitti ajoit ja kiitos jälkistä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Ruutivuorella,Tupsuvuorella, Taulajärvellä, Melolla ja muilla kivoilla puskasuopoluilla käytiin. Nousumetrejä tarpeeks ja kuraa oli mut kengät ei kastunu.  :Hymy: 
Harjuniityssäkin vähän polut katki mutta eiköhän ne siitä toivu kun aluen uuden asuntoalueen rajat alkaa hahmottumaan.

----------


## ViliA

> Ruutivuorella,Tupsuvuorella, Taulajärvellä, Melolla ja muilla kivoilla puskasuopoluilla käytiin. Nousumetrejä tarpeeks ja kuraa oli mut kengät ei kastunu. 
> Harjuniityssäkin vähän polut katki mutta eiköhän ne siitä toivu kun aluen uuden asuntoalueen rajat alkaa hahmottumaan.



Ei sulla jälkeä olis tuolta lenkiltä. Itsellä kun ei ole mitään hajua tuon suunnan poluista Meloa lukuunottamatta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Ei nyt oo jälkeä mutta ne polut on melkein etsittävissä peruskartassa näkyvien polkujen perusteella. Ei ne mitään luksusta ole, mutta lähes joka vuonna on tuolla käyty. Paljon oli nytkin hevosella ratsastettu uria ja monessa paikkaa olis tarvinnu viidakkoveistä/sahaa.
Pehmeät suot mitkä oli hevosilla ratsastettu kuopille oli suurin haaste. Myös Tupsuvuoren mäki on aina vaan yhtä mukava haaste  :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Ok. Täytyypi käydä pyörimässä siellä suunnalla joku kerta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## .jcy

Onko nuo torstailenkit kuinka paljon rankempia kuin keskiviikon? Vai about samanlaista tahtia?

----------


## Itsok

Tahti on nähtävästi aika samanlaista, mutta maasto usein hankalampaa. Itäpuolella kun on aika vähäisesti tasaisia polkuja ja pääosaa esittävät usein juuret ja kivet.
Ja jos tuntee ettei lenkki ole sopiva itselleen, niin koko ajan on siellä oltu likellä sivistystä Eli on helppo hypätä pois keksken lenkin matkasta ja sen verran on aina opastettu että varmasti löytää metsästä pois.

----------


## .jcy

Ei tuolta mitään esimerkkijälkeä olisi, jos kävisi joku päivä itsekseen katsomassa lyhyemmin?  :Hymy:

----------


## KJP

Tuossa on Jälki.fi-sivustolle talletettu esimerkki torstailenkistä pimeällä.

----------


## izmo

> Ok. Täytyypi käydä pyörimässä siellä suunnalla joku kerta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



olen pyörinyt joskus myös tuolla Tupsuvuorella ja tähän aikaan vuodesta saa varmaan raivata reittiä heinikossa mutta käy kattoon Harjuniityn jatke Ruutanan vuoristo jos sinne ei oo kumi mennyt ennen

----------


## ViliA

Enpäs ole tuollakaan ennen käyny. Kiitos vinkistä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## .jcy

> Tuossa on Jälki.fi-sivustolle talletettu esimerkki torstailenkistä pimeällä.



Kiitos!

----------


## peeppa

> 13.8 lauantaina klo 9:00 jostain Hervannan suunnasta lähtee tupla-Roineen kierto jos säät sallii. Reipasta vauhtia pyritään menemään mutta loppu menee varmaan valoilla. Tankkaustauot 2xAapislukolla ja autolla Hervannassa. Juurakot pyritään kiertämään ja tavoite siellä jossain 14-15h tietämillä. Yhdenkin kierroksen voi tietenkin olla mukana...



Tämä suunnitelma edelleen voimassa ja Lähtö klo 9:00 Lahdesjärven ABC:lta. Vastapäivää mennään ja juurakot kierretään mahdollisuuksien mukaan. 

Tähän nyt kuitenkin sää varaus kun ennuste aika huono. Kaatosateessa ei ainakaan tuplaa lähdetä yrittämään, jos ollenkaan. Perjantaina illalla viimeistään varmistan tänne, että ollaanko lähdössä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## irene

Vieläkö Lamminpäässä ajellaan kevyitä keskiviikkolenkkejä? 18:30? Meitä olis tänään 2 tulossa mukaan.
Entäs löytyskö Roineenkiertoon seuraa to-la (1 kierros riittäis)? Pyöriikö Dr. Aki vielä täällä?  :Hymy:

----------


## kh74

Vielä niitä ajetaan. Ohjelmassa on ja eiköhän vetäjältä kohta muistutus aiheesta tälle päivälle tule.

Korpela vaikuttaa nykyään suuren metsän tuolla puolen ja kirjoittelee tähän ketjuun:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...koski!/page999

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko.hyvä syy lähteä ulkoiluttaa maastopyörää.Lamminpään majalla 18.30.reilu 2 h hyviä polkuja.

----------


## peeppa

> Tämä suunnitelma edelleen voimassa ja Lähtö klo 9:00 Lahdesjärven ABC:lta. Vastapäivää mennään ja juurakot kierretään mahdollisuuksien mukaan. 
> Tähän nyt kuitenkin sää varaus kun ennuste aika huono. Kaatosateessa ei ainakaan tuplaa lähdetä yrittämään, jos ollenkaan. Perjantaina illalla viimeistään varmistan tänne, että ollaanko lähdössä.



Laitetaan tänne päivitys tietoa kun foorumikin taas toiminnassa. Huominen klo 6-12 ennuste näyttää todella rankkaa sadetta ja näyttäisi siltä, että viivästytämme lähtöä ja kierrämme Roineen yhteen kertaan. Puolen päivän jälkeen keli näyttää hyvältä vaikkakin metsä on kyllä märkä rankan sateen jäljiltä. Meitä on kolme lähdössä ja ilmoitelkaa jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan. Muuten säädetään lähtöä omassa porukassa aamupäivällä kelin mukaan. Nyt näyttää että aikaisintaan klo 12 lähtö. Oikeudet muutoksiin pidetään ja yv:llä saa puhelin numeron...

----------


## jketola

Roineen kierto iltapäivästartilla kiinnostaa. Laitoin yv:n

----------


## GruninR

Musta-punainen liivi putoisi takataskusta, ajoimme noin kaksi tuntti myöhemin sama reitti takas ja sielä se oli roikumaan kuusisssa. Kiitos hänelle joka se sielä laitoi 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Ompas kiva foorumi! taas 500 viestiä allekirjoittaneelta siivottu taas huitsin nevadaan(aiemmin siivottujen yli 2000 viestin lisäksi).
Ei maailmanluokan foorumeilla noin vaan siivoilla koska jotkut ovat panostaneet siihen että muilla foorumilaisilla olisi tietoa saatavilla... Esim gpx jälkiä ja kuvia reiteiltä.
Pitäkää tunkkinne.. taidan poistaa tunnuksen.

Niin tämä nyt ei siis ole tosissaan laitettu vaan lähinnä palaute ylläpidolle  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Maastopyörä haluu lamminpään poluille.joten tuohan pyöräsi sinne.18.30 reilu 2 h hyviä polkuja mennään.

----------


## Roko

Hei onhan tänään torstailenkki Linnainmaan prismalta ja monelta? Vai onko ennuste liian sateinen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eki15

joo onko torstai lennkiä?

----------


## troh

Jampe vetää lenkin, jos ehtii töistä ajoissa kotiin. Minä en ehdi tänään.
Lähtö on 18:00 Linnainmaan Prismalta.

----------


## aautio

Taidan kans kurvata Linnainmaan lähtöön. Luulen ehtiväni. Kyllä sieltä lenkki saadaan aikaan.

----------


## znood

Noniin taas pitkästä aikaa. 
Perinteinen Hakkarin lenkki lauantaina klo 10 lähtö Sääksjärven liikennevaloista.
3-4h kevyttä polkuajelua. Makkarat mukaan! Paistelu 2h+ kohdalla Saarikonmäen laavulla Lempäälässä.

----------


## LJL

Ulkopaikkakuntalainen kysyy: mikä on tarkka osoite/muu koordinaatti Sääksjärven liikennevaloille? Ollaan viikonloppu Pirkanmaalla ja voisin tulla mukaan koska en ehkä uskalla mennä izmon kyytiin (voi joutua itkemään verta)

----------


## -VsQ-

Kyseessä ilmeisesti Tampereentien ja Sääksjärventien risteys Tampereelta Lempäälään päin mentäessä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TMo

Sääksjärvellä ei oo ku yhdet liikennevalot, just noi ^  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Itsok

> Ulkopaikkakuntalainen kysyy: mikä on tarkka osoite/muu koordinaatti Sääksjärven liikennevaloille? Ollaan viikonloppu Pirkanmaalla ja voisin tulla mukaan koska en ehkä uskalla mennä izmon kyytiin (voi joutua itkemään verta)



61.418356, 23.755737 noi voi asettaa käkättimen eteen ku lähtee etsimään liikennevaloja Sääksjärveltä. Tuskin petyt reissusta jos vaan löydät liikennevalot ja lähtöpaikan. Epäurheilijamaisesti autonkin saa johonkin likelle ja sopivasti sillein piiloon, että voi sanoa tulleensa fillarilla  :Hymy:

----------


## rantamies

+1

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## znood

> Ulkopaikkakuntalainen kysyy: mikä on tarkka osoite/muu koordinaatti Sääksjärven liikennevaloille? Ollaan viikonloppu Pirkanmaalla ja voisin tulla mukaan koska en ehkä uskalla mennä izmon kyytiin (voi joutua itkemään verta)



Sääksjärvellä ei ole kun yhdet liikennevalot. Ainoat liikennevalot 5km säteellä.
Sääksjärventie 1 esim osoite autolla parkkiin ja sitten sillan yli takaisin valoihin lähtöön.

Kyseessähän on siis teknisehkö cruisailulenkki  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Jes! Sääksjärventie paikallistettu. Saavuttiin juuri Nokialle, ja täältä näyttäisi olevan sen 30km siirtymää paikalle joten tulen suosiolla autolla...

Itsensä voi aina häpäistä, joten leuka rintaan ja paikalle itkemään. Verta. Jo lähtöpisteessä.

----------


## mallat jari

PORONPOLKU.28.8
Sunnuntaina ollaan menossa ajamaan Lopelle Poronpolkua.Karkeesti matkaa tulee noin 50-58 km.Polut suureksi osaksi helppoa .joitain mukavia nousuja on.Matka vauhti on retkivauhti.suunnilleen samaa kuin keskiviikko lenkillä.Nuotiopaikoilla suoritetaan tankkausta.makkaraa paistetaan, kahvi. yms.Jokainen hoitaa omat ruokansa.Keli varaus.Ajo aikaTampereelta  autolla noin 1.5 h. Lähtö lenkille 10.00.Iso-Melkuttimen laavun parkkipaikalta.Onko reissuun lähtiöitä.

----------


## mallat jari

Maastopyörä lenkki  jonka tarkoitus olla niille jolla vähäinen kokemus tai uskallus lähteä porukka lenkille mukaan.Ajetaan helppoa polkua ja tehdään joitakin ajo harjoituksia ylä/alamäkeen.yms tekniikkaan liittyviä.Aika noin 1.5 h.Vauhti tosi leppoisa. Lähtö Lamminpään majalta sunnuntaina 21.8  klo 17.00. Katsotaan onko kiinnostusta näille  lenkeille.Jos innokkaita löytyy niin ilmoittelen tällaisia lenkkiä sitten lisää.

----------


## LJL

Mahtava porukkalenkura Lempäälässä! Oujess. Verta ei tarvinnut itkeä kuin ehkä max 1dl mutta Polarin mittarin mukaan harjoituskuormitus äärimmäinen ja paloi yli 2000kcal. Lähden mieluusti uudestaan jumppaamaan.

----------


## izmo

> Mahtava porukkalenkura Lempäälässä! Oujess. Verta ei tarvinnut itkeä kuin ehkä max 1dl mutta Polarin mittarin mukaan harjoituskuormitus äärimmäinen ja paloi yli 2000kcal. Lähden mieluusti uudestaan jumppaamaan.



Nokian lenkit taitaa olla kevyempiä ja paikoin oli märkää :No huh!: 

https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1e&oe=5847A1DF

----------


## LJL

> Nokian lenkit taitaa olla kevyempiä ja paikoin oli märkää
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1e&oe=5847A1DF



Nokialla joutuu syömään lunta mutta Lempäälässä oli valtavasti puolukkaa. Vedin karkeasti arvioituna 10 kourallista

----------


## orc biker

> Nokialla joutuu syömään lunta mutta Lempäälässä oli valtavasti puolukkaa. Vedin karkeasti arvioituna 10 kourallista



Mikä on tuolla leveyspiirillä puolukan kypsyyden aste tällä hetkellä?

----------


## LJL

> Mikä on tuolla leveyspiirillä puolukan kypsyyden aste tällä hetkellä?



Hakkuuaukean reunassa 100% kypsää, suojaisammissa paikoissa 90%

----------


## izmo

Mustikka alkaa oleen ylikypsää kallioilla mutta vielä kourallisen söin tänään

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Nopealla aikataululla lenkkihuutelu Lempäälän suuntaan. Eli kevyttä iltalenkkiä tarjolla Kuljussa tänään klo 17.30. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta. Ajoa sellaiset 2h. Kiveä ja juurta on jonkin verran, koska ei täältä oikein muutakaan löydy. Vauhti on erittäin rauhallinen. Eli hyvä lenkki etenkin sellaiselle, joka haluaa kehittää ajotekniikkaansa.

----------


## Pexxi

> Mustikka alkaa oleen ylikypsää kallioilla mutta vielä kourallisen söin tänään



Joo vielä löytyy, varjoisissa paikoissa ihan hyviäkin. Puolukkaa sitten viikon päästä niin tulee vähän makeuttakin niihin.

----------


## TMo

> Nopealla aikataululla lenkkihuutelu Lempäälän suuntaan. Eli kevyttä iltalenkkiä tarjolla Kuljussa tänään klo 17.30. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta. Ajoa sellaiset 2h. Kiveä ja juurta on jonkin verran, koska ei täältä oikein muutakaan löydy. Vauhti on erittäin rauhallinen. Eli hyvä lenkki etenkin sellaiselle, joka haluaa kehittää ajotekniikkaansa.



minnepäin kuljusta? Kaverin kans lähdetää lenkille sääksjärveltä 17:00 ja jos ette tännepäin aio ajella ni voitais liittyä seuraan jos ois jotain uutta polkua sielläpäin tarjolla?

----------


## Juuserneim

> minnepäin kuljusta? Kaverin kans lähdetää lenkille sääksjärveltä 17:00 ja jos ette tännepäin aio ajella ni voitais liittyä seuraan jos ois jotain uutta polkua sielläpäin tarjolla?



Alustavasti ajatuksissa, että Asemakylä - Vanattara suunnalla pyörittäis. Tervetuloa mukaan, josko tuo suuntima kiinnostaa.

----------


## TMo

^Meillä hieman venähti lähtö ja päädyttiin ajamaan asemakylän ja vanattaran kautta Ahtialan taakse. Vähän odottelin että tuletteko jossainpäin asemakylää/vanattaraa vastaan mutta ei näkynyt.

----------


## peeppa

> Ja tiedoksi kaikille, että Artturintiellä oli illalla kiukkuinen ehkä hieman miestä väkevämpää maistellut herra. Jäi huutelemaan meidän perään, että kenen luvalla täällä yksityistiellä ajelemme. Ei katsottu turvalliseksi jäädä keskustelemaan kyseisen miehen kanssa vaan jatkoimme matkaa vauhdilla.



Tähän viitaten oli lauantain Aamulehdessä juttua yksityisteistä ja niiden käytöstä. Kannattaa lukea. Laillisesti ei taida sen mukaan pystyä ajoa kieltämään. Mutta tässä tapauksessa varmaan parempi välttää ajo kun riidan haastaminen turhaa.

Miten muuten kannattaisi edetä crossipyörä ajelun suhteen. Harjuniityn takana on jo pidempään ajeltu crossipyörillä linjojen alla, nyt olivat lähteneet sitä Harjuniityy-Korvola latupohjaa pitkin kumpaankin suuntaan.  Pehmeät kohdat on nopeasti syvällä uralla. Mahtaako olla laillista, mutta vaikka wi olisi, niin kiinnostaako Poliisia?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TMo

^ poliisia kiinnostaa jos joku maanomistaja tekee ilmoituksen ja on esittää korvausvaade esim. Taimiston tärvelemisestä. Taannoin Pinsiön montuilla ajettiin paljonkin, ja sitten alko joku maanomistajan kumminkaimantyttärenveli ilmoittelemaan poliisille. Poliisi tuli paikalle ja kuunteli tapauksen ja kysy että onko esittää vaadetta, niin ei ollut maanomistajaa kuka sen olisi esittänyt niin tapaus oli siinä, kaikki kotiin. Mutta kyllä ne ajot siellä jossei loppunut niin väheni ainakin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peeppa

Eli soittelen kaupungille kun oletan että ainakin osa näistä reiteistä on kaupungin maita. Korvolan ja Siuron metsissä on aika paljon crossiuraa ja hyvä että on paikka jossa saavat ajaa. Nuo ulkoilureitit ei ehkä oikea paikka...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TMo

Juu eihän tuo minkään jokamiehen oikeuden piiriin kuulu ajella toisten metsissä ilman lupia moottoriajoneuvolla.  Ja omassa metsässäkin saa ajaa periaatteessa vain itse, muutoin se menee jo ympäristöluvalliseksi touhuksi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

> ^Meillä hieman venähti lähtö ja päädyttiin ajamaan asemakylän ja vanattaran kautta Ahtialan taakse. Vähän odottelin että tuletteko jossainpäin asemakylää/vanattaraa vastaan mutta ei näkynyt.



Juu, me pyörittiin vajaa pari tuntia Asemakylää ristiin rastiin. Eipä törmätty. Toisella kertaa sit.

----------


## petentic

Tänään Nokian suunnalla fillarirasteja: http://www.fillarirastit.com/2016/08...lla-23-8-2016/ Lähdöt ilmeisesti klo 17.30 - 18.30. Lähtöpaikka täällä.

----------


## jketola

Uusi pysu-kartta oli, hienoo kun Nokian maastoonkin saatiin tätä lajia. Eka kertaa kokeilijoille voi sanoa että poikkeuksellisen haastavaa oli tänään sekä suunnistus- että ajoteknisesti, kun maasto oli paikotellen vähän liposaa, ja koska telineen kanssa vaikeempaa ajaa... Mutta hauskaa oli kumminkin, kiitokset Hiiltomiehille.

----------


## petentic

> ... Eka kertaa kokeilijoille voi sanoa että poikkeuksellisen haastavaa oli tänään sekä suunnistus- että ajoteknisesti, kun maasto oli paikotellen vähän liposaa, ...



Juu, ihan selvästi oli läskikeli  :Hymy:  Ovathan ne polut tuolla ihan huikeita. Parissa kohtaa piti valita hieman pidempi reitti, jotta sai ajaa enemmän polkua  :Cool:  Ensimmäistä kertaa yksin kartan kanssa, kun aiemmat ajelut ovat olleet rogaining-ajoja tiimissä. Ihan hyvin löytyivät rastit. Kuutosrastilta suoraan kasille ja sitten seiskalle  :Nolous:   joten ei mikään virallisesti hyväksyttävä suoritus ollut se...

----------


## mallat jari

Muistutus keskiviikkolenkistä Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Nyt nauttimaan syyskeleistä.Noin 2h lenkki rauhalliseen tahtiin.

----------


## znood

Ihan svidusti tänään hirvikärpäsiä suunnistamassa Nokialla.

Viikonloppuna ajeltiin katulenkkiä ja näky paljon nuorisioa harhailemassa reitillä. Pelasivat varmaan Pokemon GO:ta kun puhelimesta katseltiin läpi näkemättä mitään ulkopuolista liikennettä  :Hymy: 
Tuossa ajankohtainen biisi : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5q_XjCrkF8 

Ajellaan viikonloppuna mun vetämä lenkki. Varmistan loppuviikosta säiden selvitessä päivän ja lähdön ajankohdan. 3-4h varmaan ja lähtö itäpuolelta jostain.  :Hymy: 
Tekniikka ja vauhtispeksit varmaan samat kun viimelauantaina. Katotaan pe aamusta viimeistään faktat kuntoon.

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00 kaipaa taas vetäjää. Homman nimi on se, että seuraavan talvikauden aikana ehdin lähtöön vain satunnaisesti. Niinhän se on kyllä viimeaikoina ollut muutenkin. Joku muu voisi ottaa vetäjän paikan. Tänään on kuintenkin kelpo keli ajella, joten sinne vaan lähtöpaikalle vetäjää valitsemaan!

----------


## Kemizti

Koitan päästä paikalle, en lupaa vetää, paitsi jos on pakko  :Vink:

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntai lähenee ja keli ainakin vielä lupailee hyvää. Lähtä paikka Tauluntie 142 kohdalta laavulle joka näkyy allaolevasta linkistä.http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...341217&lang=fi



> PORONPOLKU.28.8
> Sunnuntaina ollaan menossa ajamaan Lopelle Poronpolkua.Karkeesti matkaa tulee noin 50-58 km.Polut suureksi osaksi helppoa .joitain mukavia nousuja on.Matka vauhti on retkivauhti.suunnilleen samaa kuin keskiviikko lenkillä.Nuotiopaikoilla suoritetaan tankkausta.makkaraa paistetaan, kahvi. yms.Jokainen hoitaa omat ruokansa.Keli varaus.Ajo aikaTampereelta  autolla noin 1.5 h. Lähtö lenkille 10.00.Iso-Melkuttimen laavun parkkipaikalta.Onko reissuun lähtiöitä.
> 
> Muistakaa ottaa syötävää mukaan.Muutamia geelejä/energia patukoita,suolaa.juomareppu.kanisteriin vettä.Lenkistä tulee 8 joten tankkaus autolta onnistuu.Nuotio paikalla tehdään tulet joten makkaraa mukaan myös.Itse otan pikku keittimen jolla saa vettä keitettyy.Tietystii sisureita oman kokoiseen renkaaseen

----------


## znood

Joo LA ajetaan joku kiva 3-4h kevyehkö mutta hiukan teknisehkö maastolenkki. Eli jonkun verran jumppaa tiedossa, mutta mennään porukan mukaan ja vauhti ei varmaan lihavan vetäjän mukana päätä huimaa.
Lähtö klo 11 PERINTEISELTÄ PAIKALTA NAISTENLAHDEN VOIMALALTA, eli Parantolankadun ja Rauhaniementien risteyksestä !

----------


## Kemizti

> Koitan päästä paikalle, en lupaa vetää, paitsi jos on pakko



Oli pakko  :Kieli pitkällä:  no, ajeltiin vähän polkuja, oli keskimäärin juurakkoista ja kivikkoista, vähän myös märkää ja liukasta. Enimmäkseen kivaa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/688687445

----------


## star trek

> Joo LA ajetaan joku kiva 3-4h kevyehkö mutta hiukan teknisehkö maastolenkki. Eli jonkun verran jumppaa tiedossa, mutta mennään porukan mukaan ja vauhti ei varmaan lihavan vetäjän mukana päätä huimaa.
> Lähtö klo 11 PERINTEISELTÄ PAIKALTA NAISTENLAHDEN VOIMALALTA, eli Parantolankadun ja Rauhaniementien risteyksestä !



Todennäköisesti mukana.

----------


## perttime

Lauantaina voi vähän tuulla...

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Huomenna sunnuntaina olisi tarjolla lenkkiä Lempäälän Kuljussa. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta klo 17.30. Kesto noin 2h. Lempäälässä kun ajetaan, niin kiveä ja juurta riittää, mutta vauhti on hyvin rauhallinen. Eli erinomaista tekniikkaharjoitusta tarjolla. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## TMo

^Nyt voisin yrittää ennättää mukaan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peeppa

Nokian Harjuniityssä Rauli-myrsky tehnyt tuhojaan. Uuden alueen reunalla menevälle kalliopolulle kaatunut useita runkoja. Muuallakin yksittäisiä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janip

Takkuniityssä on myös uusia kaatoja eilisen johdosta. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## perttime

Tähän varmaan voisi merkkailla oleellisia esteitä, joita ei itse saa pois.
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4910/23.8293

(napsauttaa sitä kynän kuvaa, asettaa markerin esteen paikalle ja kirjoittaa, mitä siellä on ja koska. Tallenna.)

----------


## izmo

> Nokian Harjuniityssä Rauli-myrsky tehnyt tuhojaan. Uuden alueen reunalla menevälle kalliopolulle kaatunut useita runkoja. Muuallakin yksittäisiä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ne puut pääsi kiertään tällä kertaa... :No huh!:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Lähdin lauantaina lastenvaunujen kanssa kävelylle tuohon Kaukajärven rantaan. Viidessä minuutissa kun kolme vanhaa kuusta katkesi aikamoisella rytinällä, niin päätelin että minä ja vaunut  tullaan nyt metsästä pois. 

Pyörän kanssa en ole metsään ehtinyt,  mutta uskoisin että jotakin esteitä voipi Kisapirtinkin poluilla olla.

----------


## mallat jari

Poronpolun jälki.mukava reissu.https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1326258188

----------


## mallat jari

Normi settiä Lamminpäästä 18,30.Vielä ainakin itse lenkin selviää ilman valoja,mutta siirtymälle mah tarvii.

----------


## Api76

Kiitos taas oli lystiä, DudeSiivikkala

----------


## sapo

Löytyisikö ajokavereita la tai su iltapäivästä 16.00 tai jälkeen pariksi tunniksi? Työt estävät aikaisemmat lähdöt. Kaupista lähden itse, eli josko jossain tällä puolen kaupunkia... Joko jäykkis ajokilla sukkahousuissa tai sitten notkupyörä, lökäpöksyt ja suojat päällä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## troh

Torstai, eli normilenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Poikkeuksellisesti minäkin pääsen mukaan.
Aurinko laskee näillä kulmilla tänään 20:31, joten luulisi selviävän ilman valoja, jos pysytään edes suurin piirtein aikataulussa.

----------


## mallat jari

Kunnon mtb retki Lännessä
Lähtö11.9 sunnuntaina klo 9.00 ABC Kolmenkulma.Matkaa noin 65-70 km.Aikaa menee reilu 7h.Tarjolla hurjan hyvää koti polkuja.Veikkaan että on suurimmaksi osaksi monelle paljon uutta polkuu.Ei oo tullut lähiaikana siellä ajeltuu.On pitkää alamäkee.Moto uraa.Savee.Kangasmaastoo.Talutettavaa.Kivikkoo.Lai  turi josta mahkuja uimaan.Tankkaukseen vaikka pitsalla käynti.Kansallis maisemaa.Niin ja taitaa olla jonkun verran ylämäkeekin.Tää vetää vertoja melkein Poronpolulle jossa oltiin viimeksi.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sunnuntaina 4,9 klo 18,00 Lamminpään majalta reenaillaan vähän ylä ja alamäkiä.Puunylityksiä. ja muitakin pikku ajojuttuja.Suuntana Mustavuori.Kelikin pitäisi jo siihen aikaan olla hyvä.




> Maastopyörä lenkki  jonka tarkoitus olla niille jolla vähäinen kokemus tai uskallus lähteä porukka lenkille mukaan.Ajetaan helppoa polkua ja tehdään joitakin ajo harjoituksia ylä/alamäkeen.yms tekniikkaan liittyviä.Aika noin 1.5 h.Vauhti tosi leppoisa. Lähtö Lamminpään majalta sunnuntaina 21.8  klo 17.00. Katsotaan onko kiinnostusta näille  lenkeille.Jos innokkaita löytyy niin ilmoittelen tällaisia lenkkiä sitten lisää.

----------


## mallat jari

Kunnon mtb retki Lännessä
Lähtö11.9 sunnuntaina klo 9.00 ABC Kolmenkulma
Tarkennusta Kunnon lenkkiin.Nokian parhaita otetaan alkuun,siitä Siuroon.sitten siirrytään Ketaranvuorelle  josta paluutakas kosken maisemiin. Tankkausta esim pizzalla onnistuu Koski-Baarissa,ja sovin että ilmoittelen etukäteen montako olisi tulossa.Että osaavat varautua.Tarkempi tilaus ennen Ketaranvuorelle siirtymistä.Sitten olisi ruokailu.Siwa Linnavuoresta saa myös hankittua evästä.Sunnuntaille luvassa hyvä kelikin.Laittakaa esim viestiin mukana ja ja hyödyntääkö Baarin ruokailua.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviiko,mitäpä sitä muuta kuin mtb pyörä alle ja Lamminpäähän 18.30 ajelee porukassa mukavia polkuja.Valot,no lenkin juuri selviää ilmankin,mutta siirtymälle jo tarvii.

----------


## troh

Torstai, eli Linnainmaan Prisma 18:00. Aurinko laskee 20:09, joten ilman valoja selviää vielä, ellei ole pitkä loppusiirtymä ja pysytään aikataulussa.

----------


## troh

> Torstai, eli Linnainmaan Prisma 18:00. Aurinko laskee 20:09, joten ilman valoja selviää vielä, ellei ole pitkä loppusiirtymä ja pysytään aikataulussa.



Mutta joku muu vetää lenkin. Perhe-taksikuskin keikkaa pukkaa.

----------


## petentic

> Kunnon mtb retki Lännessä
> Lähtö11.9 sunnuntaina klo 9.00 ABC Kolmenkulma
> Tarkennusta Kunnon lenkkiin.Nokian parhaita otetaan alkuun,siitä Siuroon.sitten siirrytään Ketaranvuorelle  josta paluutakas kosken maisemiin. Tankkausta esim pizzalla onnistuu Koski-Baarissa,ja sovin että ilmoittelen etukäteen montako olisi tulossa.Että osaavat varautua.Tarkempi tilaus ennen Ketaranvuorelle siirtymistä.Sitten olisi ruokailu.Siwa Linnavuoresta saa myös hankittua evästä.Sunnuntaille luvassa hyvä kelikin.Laittakaa esim viestiin mukana ja ja hyödyntääkö Baarin ruokailua.



Kyllähän täällä on oltava mukana! Sääennuste edelleen loistava. Tähän kannattaa osallistua jo melkein pelkästään "nokian parhaita" osuuden johdosta, mutta mielenkiinnolla odotan millaista reittiä löytyy tuolta kauempaa  :Hymy:  Koskibaarissa pizzaa hep ja juotavaa hep  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TMo

Juu su Kunnon retkelle kans mukaan. Koskibaarin pizzalle hep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

Täältä pari myös mukana. Yhden pizzan varaus.

----------


## peeppa

Sunnuntaina ei ehdi kunnon lenkille, niin huomenna illalla klo 16:30 Harjuniityn koululta länsi päädystä LänsiNokiaa 2-3h


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Huomenna varmaan iltapäivästä joku porukka lähdössä hämeenkankaalle cruisailemaan 2.5-4h retkitahdilla. Joko hameenkyrö-jämijärvi tai jämijärvi-niinisalo.
Jos on lähdössä mukaan niin huomenna puolenpäivän aikaan voi tiedustella numerosta 0503223578 lähtöaikaa ja paikkaa. Ideana on että siirtymä on vielä tuolloin autoiltavissa kiireettä.

----------


## Lea

Milläköhän näistä Tampereen vakkarireissuista kannattaisi aloittaa? Missä on eniten aloittelijoita ja vauhti ja reitit sen mukaisia? Vai onko missään? En ole koskaan pyöräillyt porukassa, mutta mieli tekisi kovasti. Vähän arveluttaa lähteä mukaan, kun ajattelen, että kaikki muut ovat sitten jotain superammattilaisia  :Hymy:  Tai kai sitä voisi osallistua, pyöräillä viimeisenä ja sitten kaikessa hiljaisuudessa kääntyä tarpeen tullen pois  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TMo

Keskiviikkolenkeilla kannattaa aloittaa, tai sitten välillä Jari on huudellut vielä kevyempiä lenkkejä vähemmän maastossa polkeneille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaisin olen vetänyt alotteleville pikkusia reenilenkkejä,joissa ajetaan rauhalliseeen tahtiin ja lenkin ohessa reenaillaan esim puun ylityksiä,ylämäki tekniikkaa.yms juttuja.Tästä on hyvä aloittaa.Ilmoittelen niistä.
Tuleva sunnuntai menee tuossa Kunnon lenkissä melkein koko päivä,joten tuleva su jää väliin.
Toki keskiviikkolenkille voi tulla,Hyvin on monet uudet kuskit ajanut,vaikka ei ole ollut porukkalenkki kokemusta.Ja ryhmässä ajamalla menee monet paikat kuin itsestään,Samalla rohkeus kasvaa. Näin syksyisin ajellaan pikkasen jo noita röllipolkuja enemmän kuin kevään alussa.Joten jos tulee keskiviikkolenkille niin siinä kun kysellään onko uusia kuskeja paikalla,millaisella maasto kokemuksella, niin siinä ilmoittaa että,on vähempi kokemusta porukkalenkeistä,maastopyöräilystä,niin ajetaan sitten sopivaa maastoa ja sovitetaan vauhti.Tervetuloa mukaan vaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Muistakaahan Kunnonlenkki.Huomenna.



> Kunnon mtb retki Lännessä
> Lähtö11.9 sunnuntaina klo 9.00 ABC Kolmenkulma
> Tarkennusta Kunnon lenkkiin.Nokian parhaita otetaan alkuun,siitä Siuroon.sitten siirrytään Ketaranvuorelle  josta paluutakas kosken maisemiin. Tankkausta esim pizzalla onnistuu Koski-Baarissa,ja sovin että ilmoittelen etukäteen montako olisi tulossa.Että osaavat varautua.Tarkempi tilaus ennen Ketaranvuorelle siirtymistä.Sitten olisi ruokailu.Siwa Linnavuoresta saa myös hankittua evästä.Sunnuntaille luvassa hyvä kelikin.Laittakaa esim viestiin mukana ja ja hyödyntääkö Baarin ruokailua.

----------


## maze

> Sunnuntaina ei ehdi kunnon lenkille, niin huomenna illalla klo 16:30 Harjuniityn koululta länsi päädystä LänsiNokiaa 2-3h



Oletko yhä menossa? Saattaisin ehtiä ainakin osaksi aikaa mukaan

----------


## perttime

> ...
> Toki keskiviikkolenkille voi tulla,Hyvin on monet uudet kuskit ajanut,vaikka ei ole ollut porukkalenkki kokemusta.Ja ryhmässä ajamalla menee monet paikat kuin itsestään,Samalla rohkeus kasvaa. Näin syksyisin ajellaan pikkasen jo noita röllipolkuja enemmän kuin kevään alussa.Joten jos tulee keskiviikkolenkille niin siinä kun kysellään onko uusia kuskeja paikalla,millaisella maasto kokemuksella, niin siinä ilmoittaa että,on vähempi kokemusta porukkalenkeistä,maastopyöräilystä,niin ajetaan sitten sopivaa maastoa ja sovitetaan vauhti.Tervetuloa mukaan vaan.



Tähän aikaan vuodesta alkaa keskiviikkolenkin lopuksi jo hämärtää, eli valot on hyvä ajatus vähintään kotimatkaa varten.

----------


## peeppa

> Oletko yhä menossa? Saattaisin ehtiä ainakin osaksi aikaa mukaan



Joo, olen menossa joka tapauksessa ja käyn puolelta tuolla koululla. Reittiä ja vauhtia voidaan sovittaa ryhmän mukaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kh74

Lähdössä Siuroon myös ja pizzaa vois yrittää tilata.

----------


## viva

Siuron polut oli tänään päivällä hyvässä ajokunnossa vaikka kostea ilmanala. Kasvit ja Puska oli märkiä, kengän päälle kannattaa ehkä suojaa jos huomennakin on kosteaa aamulla.. Liityn mukaan joukkoon Koski-Baarilta 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Muistakaahan Kunnonlenkki.Huomenna.



Täältä yritetään myös herätä mukaan. Ja pizzaa voisi myös yrittää tilata - tietenkin painonhallinnan nimissä olisi parempi olla ilman  :Cool: .
-
Menni

----------


## kh74

Hyvät oli Siuronpolut. Kiitos. Jättäydyin takaisintulomatkalla takaoikealle Ruutanan polkujen jälkeen ja rullailin palauttelemaan kiekkovuoroa varten.

----------


## izmo

onko jälkee jäänyt Siuron polusta..?

----------


## petentic

Kiitokset Jarille hienosta pyöräilypäivästä! Optimaalisen säänkin olit tilannut  :Hymy:  Erinomaisen positiivinen havainto Koskibaarissa oli jotta sieltä sai Hartwall Classic Wheat Alea! Ihan helmeä viiden tunnin ajon janon alustavaan tukahduttamiseen. Minulla 59 km siirtymineen. Tuntui kyllä kuin olisi pidemmänkin lenkin ajanut... Jälki. Naamakirjassa näkyi olevan jo jonkin verran kuvia. Videotakin saattaa tulla, joskus  :Vink:

----------


## jalo

Kiitokset Kunnon Lenkistä minunkin puolesta - oli mahtava lenkura. 
Lisäilin polkuja openstreetmappiin ja näkyvät huomenissä myös Summer Mapissa. Laitoin kaikki keltaisella kun en muistanut missä kohtaa oli helpompaa ja vaikeampaa. Joku paremmin tietävä voi tarkentaa niitä myöhemmin.

----------


## mallat jari

Tutustumista maastopyöräilyyn.

Maastopyöräilyä tänään Lamminpään majalta klo 17.00

Ajetaan helppoa polkua,rauhallinen vauhti.Testaillaan ylä ja alamäkiä.Puiden ylitystä yms juttuja.Tuu rohkeesti kokeilee polkujen maailmaa.

----------


## Lea

Tulossa tänään! Ja kyseessä on siis Lamminpään ulkoilumaja Velodromintiellä, eikös?

----------


## jketola

> Lamminpään ulkoilumaja Velodromintiellä, eikös?



 Juuri sieltä lähtö.

----------


## Leku

Koskas Kielletty Polku on muuttunut sallituksi poluksi? Tällä viikolla?

----------


## izmo

> Koskas Kielletty Polku on muuttunut sallituksi poluksi? Tällä viikolla?



jos siellä on käynyt Rauni myrsky kaatamassa merkit vai mistä kysymys :No huh!:

----------


## Leku

Puiset kieltotolpat sahattu ja torsoon riipustettu jotain ohjeita maasturoitsijan noudatettavaksi. Kyä kohta mummoja kiukuttaa.

----------


## jalo

> jos siellä on käynyt Rauni myrsky kaatamassa merkit vai mistä kysymys



Varmaan järki/laki voitti. Eiköhän siellä mahdu kaikki kulkemaan (sopu sijaa antaa). Vaihdoinkin heti SummerMappiin oikeat mtb:scalet! Uskaltaa ulkopaikkakuntalaisetkin pyörällä paikalle.

----------


## mallat jari

Keli jopa hieno,joten isolla porukalla Lamminpään majalta 18,30 maastoon mennään.Valoakin kannattaa ottaa pussiin mukaan.

----------


## T_Kn

Mikäs tämä (ex-)kielletty pätkä on käytännössä? Nimi kuulostaa tutulta mutta sen enempää ei muistu.

----------


## tehaku

> Mikäs tämä (ex-)kielletty pätkä on käytännössä? Nimi kuulostaa tutulta mutta sen enempää ei muistu.



Se on Hervannassa Suolijärven ympäri menevä polku. Uimarannan puoli on kivaa ajettavaa, mutta järven toinen puoli on pikkaisen teknisempi ja siinä joutuu portaat yhdessä kohtaa taluttaa alas tai ylös.

----------


## Lea

Kiitos vielä tiistain aloittelijaystävällisestä lenkistä Lamminpäässä! Ainakin mun makuuni oli sopivasti haastavuutta ja mukavaa rullailua. Joitain kohtia en itse yksinäni olisi koskaan lähtenyt kokeilemaan, mutta porukassa niihinkin löytyi rohkeutta. Erinomaisia juurakkoja ja ylitettäviä puita löytyi, ja vinkit rengaspaineista vaikutti ainakin omaan ajooni ihan heti.

Aion jatkossakin osallistua, meiltä vain on harmittavasti 40 km jo pelkälle lähtöpaikalle, joten innolla odotan, josko idästäkin löytyisi vastaavaa porukkaa.

Kaikki muutkin aloittelijat rohkeasti mukaan, suositan! Kokeneempien ja osaavampien opastuksesta on tässäkin lajissa hurjasti hyötyä. Ja sitä paitsi kimppapyöräily on kivaa!

----------


## T_Kn

> Se on Hervannassa Suolijärven ympäri menevä polku. Uimarannan puoli on kivaa ajettavaa, mutta järven toinen puoli on pikkaisen teknisempi ja siinä joutuu portaat yhdessä kohtaa taluttaa alas tai ylös.



Kiitosta, hyvä tietää. Erinäisiä kertoja juosten kulkeneena en varmaan länsipuolta viitsisi tosiaan pyörällä lähteä. Likellä kun ollaan niin kellään tietoa mikä on tilanne sen oheisen latupohjan suhteen nykyisin? Kyllähän siellä pyöriä kulkee ja luulisi ongelmitta mahtuvan, mutta ainakin joskus oli jalankulkumerkit jossain kohtia lenkkiä. Tuli taannoin pohdittua onko muuttumassa kun oli tyhjiä merkkitolppia risteyksissään, mutten ole sittemmin tsekannut josko jotain tapahtunut. OSM:ssä ainakin yhä jalankulkureittinä.

----------


## Lea

Kuinkas pitkä lenkki me eilen polkeiltiin? Oliko jollain trackeri päällä, tai osaatteko vanhasta muistista sanoa? Veikkaan, että tieto helpottaisi uusia aloittelijoita, jotka pohtivat, uskaltavatko lähteä. Tuli siinä muutama kilsa? Vaikea arvioida niillä mutkilla  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Tuollaiset 16 km luokkaa.
Tuossa jälki.https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1361101659

----------


## peeppa

Oli eilen keskiviikkolenkillä puhetta Korvolan poluista. Tässä jälki Harjuniityn ja Korvolan välisiin ajettaviin polkuihin. Lähes koko matka mennään kartoilla olevia vanhoja polkuja, mutta linjojen alta lähtiessä on pari ajamatonta paikkaa vanhassa polussa. Näihin kohtiin löytyy kiertotiet kuten jäljestä näkee. Tästä Siuroon päin kannattaa seurata Mallatin kunnon lenkin jälkeä. Lisää Siuron jälkiä löytyy parhaiten SportsTrackeristä kun menee kartalla Siuroon, niin sieltä löytyy julkisenä Väinön jäljet. 
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b04ea373378264
Ja huutelen täällä kun olen menossa lenkille, niin voi tulla seuraksi.

Ja tässä vielä Nokianvirran eteläpuoliset polut kun niistäkin oli puhetta. Tässä suurinosa ajettavista:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b09d0227007c90

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki olisi taas 18:00 Linnainmaan Prismalta lähdössä. Vetäjä valitaan paikanpäällä.

----------


## shilvu

Torstailenkillä ajettiin taas enemmän tai vähemmän ketju kireellä pakoon pimenevää iltaa ja Kaupin luurankoja. Noin 2h/20km tuli mittariin https://www.strava.com/activities/713353942. Kiitokset mukana olleille! Ensi viikolla varmaan saa lampun kaivella matkaan tai ainakin värittömät lasit.

----------


## star trek

Sunnuntaina on hieno keli ja olis tarkoitus ajaa lännessä, nokia-lamminpää-teletappimaa-koukkujärvi-nokiankalliot.
puolenpäivän aikaan lähtö F40 pihasta ja n.5h menis aikaa jos on lähtijöitä niin kertokaa. Pääosin helpohkoa polkua
ja vauhti porukan mukaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Tutustumista maastopyöräilyyn.

Maastopyöräilyä sunnuntaina 18,9 Lamminpään majalta klo 17.00

Ajetaan helppoa polkua,rauhallinen vauhti.Testaillaan ylä ja alamäkiä.Puiden ylitystä yms juttuja.Tuu rohkeesti kokeilee polkujen maailmaa.

----------


## juri78

> Sunnuntaina on hieno keli ja olis tarkoitus ajaa lännessä, nokia-lamminpää-teletappimaa-koukkujärvi-nokiankalliot.
> puolenpäivän aikaan lähtö F40 pihasta ja n.5h menis aikaa jos on lähtijöitä niin kertokaa. Pääosin helpohkoa polkua
> ja vauhti porukan mukaan.



Mukana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## star trek

> Sunnuntaina on hieno keli ja olis tarkoitus ajaa lännessä, nokia-lamminpää-teletappimaa-koukkujärvi-nokiankalliot.
> puolenpäivän aikaan lähtö F40 pihasta ja n.5h menis aikaa jos on lähtijöitä niin kertokaa. Pääosin helpohkoa polkua
> ja vauhti porukan mukaan.



Ainaki kolme lähdössä eli rohkeesti mukaan vaan. Keli ei tosta parane http://www.yr.no/sted/Finland/V%C3%A..._for_time.html

----------


## izmo

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1365563073

tossa jäljessä  ei niin perinteistä polkua vaan keskellä metsää pyörää kantaen... no ei montaa metriä kannettu :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

Huomenna länsilenkille pääsee myös lamminpään majalta mukaan klo. 12.30   F40 lähtö siis 12.00

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Ainaki kolme lähdössä eli rohkeesti mukaan vaan. Keli ei tosta parane http://www.yr.no/sted/Finland/V%C3%A..._for_time.html



Tää kuulostaa taas niin hienolta, että täältä Hervannasta yritetään myös pinnistää jonon jatkoksi.
-
Menni

----------


## juri78

> Ainaki kolme lähdössä eli rohkeesti mukaan vaan. Keli ei tosta parane http://www.yr.no/sted/Finland/V%C3%A..._for_time.html



Taidan sittenkin joutua perumaan osallistumiseni  Harmi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Sunnuntaina on hieno keli ja olis tarkoitus ajaa lännessä, nokia-lamminpää-teletappimaa-koukkujärvi-nokiankalliot.
> puolenpäivän aikaan lähtö F40 pihasta ja n.5h menis aikaa jos on lähtijöitä niin kertokaa. Pääosin helpohkoa polkua
> ja vauhti porukan mukaan.



Olipa jälleen hieno lenkki. Sujuvasti edettiin ja turhia taukoja ei pidetty. Ja reittivalinnat tietenkin taattua star trek -laatua!
Hervannasta operoituna n. 7 tuntia ulkoiluaikaa ja 113km matkaa - aivan ideaalinen painonhallintalenkki siis.
-
Menni

----------


## znood

hieno palvelu tuo strava kun on joku 30min pisteväli  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

Kirjaudu sisään niin tarkkuus paranee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fiks-ed

Onkos Kaupin kanuunoiden keskiviikkolenkki toteutumassa huomenna? Ja minkälainen meininki siellä on, uskaltaako maastopyörän vastikään hankkinut ja sillä kaksi kokeilulenkkiä (ja yhden otb:n) tehnyt täysi maastopyöräilynoviisi tulla katselemaan miten maastossa olisi niinkuin tarkoitus ajaa?

----------


## star trek

*Kevyet keskiviikkolenkit* alkavat toukokuussa. Lenkit  jatkuvat koko kesän. Lähtöpaikka on vanha tuttu Lamminpään ulkoilumaja  ja kellonaika on 18.30. Ajoaika noin 2h, mutta lajin luonteenomaisesti  ajan ennustettavuudessa täytyy hyväksyä ainakin puolen tunnin  toleranssi. Keskiviikkolenkki ajetaan joka keskiviikko, ellei toisin  ilmoiteta.
 Mukaan ovat tervetulleet niin aloittelijat, kuin konkaritkin.  Keskiviikkolenkit ovat kevyintä maastolenkkitarjontaa Kaupin Kanuunoiden  tarjonnassa. Mukaantulokynnys pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman  alhaisena, eli lähtöpaikalle voi saapua vaikka suoraan kaupasta uudella  pyörällä. Kypäräpakko on voimassa myös näillä lenkeillä.

Näin sanotaan Kanuunojen nettisivuilla joten kyllä sinne voi aloittelijakin lähtee ja jos tuntuu kovin vaikeelta niin kyllä sieltä pois opastetaan, vetäjän perässä on helpoin paikka ajaa ja samalla vetäjän on helpompi säätää
vauhtia ja reittiä. Toisten perässä ajamalla myös oppii paljon paremmin ajotekniikkaa kuin yksin kaatuilemalla :-)

----------


## izmo

> Oli eilen keskiviikkolenkillä puhetta Korvolan poluista. Tässä jälki Harjuniityn ja Korvolan välisiin ajettaviin polkuihin. Lähes koko matka mennään kartoilla olevia vanhoja polkuja, mutta linjojen alta lähtiessä on pari ajamatonta paikkaa vanhassa polussa. Näihin kohtiin löytyy kiertotiet kuten jäljestä näkee. Tästä Siuroon päin kannattaa seurata Mallatin kunnon lenkin jälkeä. Lisää Siuron jälkiä löytyy parhaiten SportsTrackeristä kun menee kartalla Siuroon, niin sieltä löytyy julkisenä Väinön jäljet. 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b04ea373378264
> Ja huutelen täällä kun olen menossa lenkille, niin voi tulla seuraksi.
> 
> Ja tässä vielä Nokianvirran eteläpuoliset polut kun niistäkin oli puhetta. Tässä suurinosa ajettavista:
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b09d0227007c90



Yritin löytää Muurainkalliolta järkevää linjaa ja löysin ja en löytänyt eli lopussa ajauduin vanhalle metsäkone uralle mutta luulen että tuolta saa polun

----------


## peeppa

> Yritin löytää Muurainkalliolta järkevää linjaa ja löysin ja en löytänyt eli lopussa ajauduin vanhalle metsäkone uralle mutta luulen että tuolta saa polun



Mistä kohtaa lähdit liikkeelle? Jos löytyy jälki niin voisin käydä tutkimassa ja tekemässä polkua ajettavaksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Maastopyöräilyä Lamminpään majalta 18.30 alkaen.Valot tarvitaan.

----------


## izmo

> Mistä kohtaa lähdit liikkeelle? Jos löytyy jälki niin voisin käydä tutkimassa ja tekemässä polkua ajettavaksi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1370773361

Birkalan kylältä lähdin ja tein piston Hervantaan ja toinen pisto Ylöjärven Metsäkylä mutta kolmas pisto osu Muurainkalliolle :No huh!: 

Tossakin jäljessä on potentiaalia polulle kun muutaman risun heittäis.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## peeppa

Muurainkalliolta löytyy melkein samasta kohtaa paria tunkkauskohtaa lukuunottamatta hyvä polku läpi. Tuolla linjojen alla olit varmaan samalla polulla, mutta latupohjalta se osuu vähän etelämmäs kuin tuo ajamasi jälki. Tässä jälki josta se löytyy. Tätyy piirtää tämä tuohon Arpotechnon karttaan ja ajaa muutaman kerran jotta oikea jälki löytyy paremmin metsästäkin. Tuossa pari kallionkielekettä jotka eivät ajamalla mene, ainakaan minulta, mutta muuten kiva kalliopätkä. 
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b04ea373378264

----------


## izmo

Tutkis myös tota mun pohjosempaa linjaa saako siittä polkua kun siihen ei tuu niitä kallio portaita vai saako kallioportaat tehtyä helpommaksi

----------


## Myrtillus

^ ja ^^: Jos haluatte piirrellä karttaan viivoja ja laittaa seliteneuloja, niin linkin karttaa saa vapaasti käyttää. Sitten vain sopiva zoomaus ja url:sta kopsu tänne, niin muutkin pysyvät mukana. Jos uppaatte gpx jälkiä, niin karsikaa pistemäärä pieneksi tai leikatkaa ensin vain olennainen osa jäljestä ennen uppausta. Sport-trackerin jälkiä eivät muut kuin omistaja kykene exportoimaan (vai voiko?), joten ne ovat hieman hankalia.

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4552/23.4727

----------


## troh

Torstailenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Vetäjä valitaan lähtöpaikalla. Aurinko laskee 19:24, joten valot mukaan.

----------


## izmo

> Muurainkalliolta löytyy melkein samasta kohtaa paria tunkkauskohtaa lukuunottamatta hyvä polku läpi. Tuolla linjojen alla olit varmaan samalla polulla, mutta latupohjalta se osuu vähän etelämmäs kuin tuo ajamasi jälki. Tässä jälki josta se löytyy. Tätyy piirtää tämä tuohon Arpotechnon karttaan ja ajaa muutaman kerran jotta oikea jälki löytyy paremmin metsästäkin. Tuossa pari kallionkielekettä jotka eivät ajamalla mene, ainakaan minulta, mutta muuten kiva kalliopätkä. 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b04ea373378264



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...rkitse&lang=fi

kalliokielekkeelle tehty kierto... jos olin oikealla polulla ?

----------


## Fin-76

Vetäistiin hiukan ripeämpi torstailenkki. Prismalta Lahdentien reunaa Lamminrahkan tielle, josta siirtymä Nattarin koululle. Sieltä junaradan ja Asemakyläntien väliä kohti Katajajärven laavua. Laavulta jatkettiin Jussilaan josta paluu Lamminrahkan ja Risson kautta lähtöpisteeseen. Vetäjänä pieni anteeksipyyntö siirtymistä ja speksatun ajan ylityksestä 12 minuutilla. Matkalla pientä kampiongelmaa ja kahdelta kuskilta loppui valot kesken lenkin. Kokonaisuutena porukka pysyi mukana ERITTÄIN HYVIN!  :Hymy: 

Tuosta vielä jälki:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1373679639

----------


## KJP

Joo, lenkki oli mainio. Huonommallakin kunnolla pysyi mukana, kun polut olivat kovapintaisia ja tietäkin ajettiin vähän matkaa. Lenkki, jota olin itse ajatellut samoille seuduille jää sitten odottamaan pimeämpiä kelejä. Ja vaikka valo ei metsässä suostunut toimimaan, se syttyi heti kun laskin sen varaston pöydälle eikä mitään vikaa löytynyt. Ja liittimiäkään ei saa edes yrittämällä väärinpäin. Itse tehdyn lampun versiossa 1 oli liittimiä useammassa välissä ja ne pystyi kytkemään väärin, tämäkin tuli testattua torstailenkillä pimeässä metsässä.

----------


## Wrangler

Kiitos lenkistä! Oli hyvä lenkki ja saipahan fillarin testattua kunnolla... Tämän aamun korjausten jälkeen kampikin pysyy kiinni!  :Hymy:

----------


## peeppa

> kalliokielekkeelle tehty kierto... jos olin oikealla polulla ?



Kyllä, uskoisin että olit oikeassa paikassa. Pahimpaan kielekkeeseen tehtiin kiertoa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Kyllä, uskoisin että olit oikeassa paikassa. Pahimpaan kielekkeeseen tehtiin kiertoa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Muutama kivi vielä lisää siihen kivisiltaan niin hyvä tulee....

----------


## Space Cowboy

Mistähän löytyisi samantyylistä hyvin rullaavaa vuoristorataa kuin Iso-Naistenjärveltä Kurikankallioille menevä baana?

----------


## izmo

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...rkitse&lang=fi

ollaanko täällä moottori spoorilla ?  toi vuoristorata taitaa olla jotain 4 km pitkä

----------


## pööräilijä

> Joo, lenkki oli mainio. Huonommallakin kunnolla pysyi mukana, kun polut olivat kovapintaisia ja tietäkin ajettiin vähän matkaa. Lenkki, jota olin itse ajatellut samoille seuduille jää sitten odottamaan pimeämpiä kelejä. Ja vaikka valo ei metsässä suostunut toimimaan, se syttyi heti kun laskin sen varaston pöydälle eikä mitään vikaa löytynyt. Ja liittimiäkään ei saa edes yrittämällä väärinpäin. Itse tehdyn lampun versiossa 1 oli liittimiä useammassa välissä ja ne pystyi kytkemään väärin, tämäkin tuli testattua torstailenkillä pimeässä metsässä.



Eikös mun lamput ole vielä teillä varastossa? Otat ne vaan käyttöön  :Hymy:  Katsotaan koska itse niitä tarvitsen. Kovaa ajoa vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Jos ei teknistä puskaa halua huomenna ajaa niin huomenna helpoille poluille  kello 10 Lamminpään majalta lähtee retkikunta kohti Ketunkiveä...

----------


## Space Cowboy

Tuo moottorispoori oli ehkä vuoristorataa, muttei rullannut ihan ittestään. Ehkä läskillä pysyy pinnalla?

----------


## izmo

> Jos ei teknistä puskaa halua huomenna ajaa niin huomenna helpoille poluille  kello 10 Lamminpään majalta lähtee retkikunta kohti Ketunkiveä...



https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1c&oe=57E90328

Ketunkivi Kalliojärvi ja Nokian takakalliot nähtiin ja täällä retkellä oli paras ohut kuminen maastopyörä ja osa joutui liian painavan kaluston vuoksi lopettaan lenkin kesken

----------


## Space Cowboy

> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1c&oe=57E90328
> 
> ...osa joutui liian painavan kaluston vuoksi lopettaan lenkin kesken



Tunnustan...  :Vink:

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Tänään ajelen taasen Lempäälän Kuljussa kivikko-juurakkoa. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta klo 17.00. Takas noin 19.30 mennessä. Alustavasti ajatuksena käydä Ammejärvellä ja Kaitajärvellä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## peeppa

> Tänään ajelen taasen Lempäälän Kuljussa kivikko-juurakkoa. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta klo 17.00. Takas noin 19.30 mennessä. Alustavasti ajatuksena käydä Ammejärvellä ja Kaitajärvellä. Tervetuloa mukaan!



Lähden mukaan, tulen autolla pyörä katolla siihen parkkipaikalle vähän ennen viittä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...313047&lang=fi

ei näy karttapaikassa mutta tohon on polku valmistumassa....

----------


## Gargamel

^ Hyvä niin, vuosi sitten olen arvuutellut hakkuuaukean reunassa, että onko polku vai ei.

----------


## izmo

> ^ Hyvä niin, vuosi sitten olen arvuutellut hakkuuaukean reunassa, että onko polku vai ei.



tänään toiseen päähän silta valmistunut ja toisessa päässä iso kivi siirretty puron kohdalta  mutta silta kesken

----------


## thPump

Valolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta tänään 18:00 n.2h. Rauhallinen tahti ja helppoja polkuja.

----------


## TMo

> Kunnon mtb retki Lännessä
> Lähtö11.9 sunnuntaina klo 9.00 ABC Kolmenkulma
> Tarkennusta Kunnon lenkkiin.Nokian parhaita otetaan alkuun,siitä Siuroon.sitten siirrytään Ketaranvuorelle  josta paluutakas kosken maisemiin. Tankkausta esim pizzalla onnistuu Koski-Baarissa,ja sovin että ilmoittelen etukäteen montako olisi tulossa.Että osaavat varautua.Tarkempi tilaus ennen Ketaranvuorelle siirtymistä.Sitten olisi ruokailu.Siwa Linnavuoresta saa myös hankittua evästä.Sunnuntaille luvassa hyvä kelikin.Laittakaa esim viestiin mukana ja ja hyödyntääkö Baarin ruokailua.



Tästä pieni kooste tässä: https://youtu.be/7jIi29rhh_k
Jos nämä videot kuuluukin linkata jonnekin video-säikeeseen niin syvimmät pahoittelut etiketin rikkomisesta  :Hymy:

----------


## aapa

Raivattiin ja lapioitiin eilen vanhaa metsäkoneen tuhoamaa reittiä auki Lamminrahkan/Kangasalan-aseman suunnalla, reitin jälki ohessa. Pohjat on hyvät ja reittiä pääsee jälleen ajamaan hyvin! Laiteltiin keppejä pystyyn kuusentaimien suojaksi, älkää ajako taimien yli niin ei tule sanomista. Kovaa ajoa tuonne niin saadaan reitti pitkästä aikaa taas käyttöön.

----------


## sähköläski

Tämä on siellä uudehkolla isolla aukolla? Pitääpä käydä tutkimassa. Vaikka koiran kanssa jalan.

----------


## aapa

Juu, juurikin se hakkuuaukko. Sinne vaan tallaamaan mutta älä tallaa taimia  :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

^ & ^^ : https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4919/23.9617

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkki pitää sadetta tänään.

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...bb&oe=57EE04E1

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...312892&lang=fi

Sateessa tehtiin uutta polkua ja siltaa... käykää varovasti kokeileen kestääkö silta :No huh!: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.5057/23.4902


onko merkkaus oikein ?

----------


## troh

Torstailenkillä kastuu. En olisi sinne muutenkaan ehtinyt. Mutta jos ukkoskuuro on ihan oikeasti silloin päällä, saattaa olla vaikea valita vetäjää lähtöpaikalle saapuvista. 18:00 Linnainmaan Prismalla se lähtö onh, jos on.

----------


## mallat jari

Maastopyöräilyyn tutustumis lenkkiä sunnuntaina klo 17.00 Lamminpään majalta.
Ajetaan kevyellä teholla lenkkiä ja samalla tehdääm muutamia ylä ja alamäki harjoituksia yms. kesto noin 2 h.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Jos Lamminpäässä ajetaan tänään maastopyöräilyn tutustumislenkkiä, niin Lempäälän Kuljussa olisi tarjolla samaan aikaan vähän haastavampaa polkua. Lähtö Kuljun kartanon alaparkkipaikalta klo 17.00 ja paluu noin klo 19.30. Alustava ajatusta käydä taas Ammejärvellä ja Kaitajärvellä. Vauhti on rauhallinen, mutta kivet ja juuret takaavat tekemisen. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Myrtillus

Tampereen Taivaltajien edustajalta tuli eilen seuraava pyyntö, jonka välitän eteenpäin.

Lähestyttäessä  Taivalpirttiä Hervannan suunnasta ajetaan Matinlahdentien jälkeen  vanhan talon pihan lävitse Birgitan polulle. Talossa on alkanut olemaan  enemmän elämää kuin aiemmin ja pihassa pyörii nykyisin ajoittain pieniä  lapsia. Talon väki on toivonut, että pyöräilijät TALUTTAISIVAT pihan  läpi kulkiessaan ja näin huomioisivat pihassa mahdollisesti olevat  pienet lapset. Jotta yhteisymmärrys kulkemisesta säilyy, niin maltathan  taluttaa aina vaikka sillä hetkellä juuri ketään ei olisikaan näkyvissä.  Ohessa vielä karttalinkki paikkaan:
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4098/23.8924

----------


## mallat jari

Valoisa keskiviikko lenkki Lamminpään majalta.18.30 alkaen,noin 2h.Keli huippu,tuu testaa miltä tuntuu ajaa valoisassa porukassa pimeellä.

----------


## mallat jari

Maastopyöräilyyn tutustumista sunnuntaina Lamminpään majalta klo 17.00.Lenkki n 2 h rauhalliseen tahtiin ja matkan varrella muutamia tekniikka harjotteita.
Tulkaahan nauttii ruskakeleistä.

----------


## janip

Tuomisentien päässä oleva vanha teollisuushalli on saanut uuden omistajan. Ei tykkää ilmeisesti ulkoilijoista kun kaatanut toista kymmentä puuta leveälle polulle hallin jälkeen. Tuomisentietä kun nousee ylös niin loppunousun puolesta välistä lähtee polku oikealle mikä vie ns vaki reitille. Siinä on muutama tekninen kohta ja pari puun ylitystä. Pitäisi varmaan miettiä että löytyisikö joku muu reittivaihtoehto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KJP

Samaa ihmettelin viime viikonloppuna. Toisilla on hämmästyttävä kyky keskittyä olennaiseen. No autonraadothan ovat arvokkaita, niitä pitää vahtia. Tontti näkyy yltävän tien eteläpuolellekin. Piirsin tontin umap:iin likimain. Tästä näkyy myöskin, että kartoitusryhmä on ennakoinut tilanteen ja eteläkautta koukkaa polku tontin ohi. Asiasta mitään tietämättä veikkaan, että tontilla on tierasite eli itäpuolella olevan metsäpalstan kulkuyhteys mennee Tuomisentietä pitkin, jolloin tietä ei saa sulkea. Keskitytään oleelliseen ja kierretään piha. Niin ja Kisapirtiltä eteläistä uraa tullessa voi toki kurvata hakkuuaukossa oikealle ja laskea alas Kuuselantielle. Sitten vain kevyt mäkiveto pitävällä hiekkkapohjalla ja taas ollaan hyvän polun alussa.

----------


## pee

> Tuomisentien päässä oleva vanha teollisuushalli on saanut uuden omistajan. Ei tykkää ilmeisesti ulkoilijoista kun kaatanut toista kymmentä puuta leveälle polulle hallin jälkeen. Tuomisentietä kun nousee ylös niin loppunousun puolesta välistä lähtee polku oikealle mikä vie ns vaki reitille. Siinä on muutama tekninen kohta ja pari puun ylitystä. Pitäisi varmaan miettiä että löytyisikö joku muu reittivaihtoehto.



Tiistaina kävin tuosta ajamassa eikä silloin ollut kuin yksi "puomipuu" ja kaksi maahan kaadettua.

Tänään tetsasin vaihtoehtoreitin. Aika hanurista. Kivikkoa ja jyrkkiä mäkiä. Joskus molempia sopivasti yhtäaikaa. Ja eksyin reitiltäkin  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko tuo yleinen tie, jolle on maksettu julkisista varoista ylläpitoa? Jos on, niin sittenhän tuosta pitäisi saada kulkea läpi. Mutta jos pihan läpi kulkeminen ei onnistu, olisko mahdollista tehdä vaihtoehtoreitti jostain lähempää tontin rajoja? Tuo on kuitenkin niin suosittu reitti, että jotain tartteis tehrä.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Tänään rauhallista iltapäivälenkkiä Lempäälässä klo 17.00-19.30. Lähtö Sääksjärven liikennevaloista. Vauhti on rauhallinen, mutta polut voi olla vähän teknisiä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## orc biker

> Onko tuo yleinen tie, jolle on maksettu julkisista varoista ylläpitoa? Jos on, niin sittenhän tuosta pitäisi saada kulkea läpi.



Jokamiehenoikeus takaa oikeuden liikkua fillarilla myös yksityisteillä.

----------


## pee

> Jokamiehenoikeus takaa oikeuden liikkua fillarilla myös yksityisteillä.



Kyllä, mutta tässä on luullakseni kyse mahdollisen yksityistien lisäksi pihapiiristä. Tuettoman yksityistien kulun saanee estää ulkopuolisilta, kuten tässä on tehty laittamalla puomi ja kaatamalla puita. Mutta miten tontin mahdollinen tierasite ja mahdolliset tien tuet vaikuttavat pihapiirin tulkintaan.

----------


## noppa

Kuulemma maanomistajaan on saatu yhteys ja homma etenee hyvässä hengessä. Ootellaan.

"Maanomistajaan  saatu yhteys ja oli kyllä ymmärtäväisen oloinen kaveri. Sanoi, että  kyltti laitettiin, kun puuhasivat isojen koneiden kanssa ja porukka  paahtaa välittämättä läpi. Eli ettei ketään satu. Kuulemma ei haittaa,  vaikka siitä läpi meneekin näin kun on hiljaista."

----------


## pee

Juu, niin kuulemma on saatu yhteys, mutta jos yhteyden saamisen jälkeen tuonne on kaadeltu lisää puita, niin oletan neuvotteluiden olleen vähemmän tuloksekkaat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Analog Kid

Kävin tänään katsastamassa tilanteen Tuomisentiellä. Tai oikeastaan kiertoreittiä kartoittamassa. Se vanha metsäkoneura mikä alkaa vähän ennen kyseistä paikkaa ja muuttuu matkan edetessä enempi jumpaksi kuin pyöräilyksi. Niin. Siitä lähtee hento ura suurin piirtein aukean/tontin rajan kohdalta. Ja päättyy aika lailla sen koin syömän työmaakopin paikkeille. Ihan ajettava lyhyt pätkä kaikkinensa. Siitä saa tarvittaessa pienellä tamppauksella hyvän kiertoreitin. Tuossa jälkeä Garminista, lähemmäksi zuumaamalla hahmottuu paremmin.

----------


## janip

Lähteekö ennen kivikkolaskua vasemmalle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Analog Kid

Jos tarkoitat kivikkolaskulla sitä isompaa notkopaikkaa niin vähän ennen vasemmalle kyllä. Polun lähtö ei nyt ihan helpoimpia havaittavia ole, pieni kumpu juuri ennen. Itse asiassa siinä kohtaa on oikeallekin lähtevä polku, joka on paremmin löydettävissä. Pikaisesti ajolinjoja tuumailin ja voisi olla ehkä parasta vetää suoraan kumpareen yli polulle.

----------


## janip

Tarkoitan sitä iso kivistä ja teknistä laskua. Sen jälkeen kääntyy vasemmalle ison kuusen juuresta. Lasku ei ihan helppo ja varsinkaan nousu ylöspäin. Eli ennen tätä lähtee vasemmalle haara?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Analog Kid

Eiköhän me samaa paikkaa tarkoiteta. Ei mulla ainakaan muuta vastaavaa tule siltä polulta mieleen.

----------


## pee

Olihan sinne pihan jälkeiselle osuudelle tosiaan kaadeltu lisää puita. 

Kävin ajamassa vaihtoehtoreitin jonkin vaihtoehtoreittiehdokkaan. Siis siinä on ensin notko, jossa jyrkähkö vastamäki. Tämän jälkeen loivaa mutkaa oikealle ja juuri ennen sitä ikävähköä kivikkoalamäkeä poikkesin vasemmalle puolelle kalliolle. Eipä se tuokaan ihan kivaa ajettavaa ole. Mutta ehkä en ollut oikealla uralla.

----------


## jame1967

Onko kanuunoilla maastoyhteislenkkejä vielä säännöllisesti .
Liityin kesällä mutta en ole kerinnyt tutustua , sivuilla oli kyllä päivä olisko ollut torstai mutta ei kellonaikaa .
Asun tässä kyröskoskella enkä tunne tampereen reittejä , olisi hieno päästä tutustumaan .

----------


## star trek

Näin siellä seuran sivuilla lukee.
*Kevyet keskiviikkolenkit* alkavat toukokuussa.  Lenkit jatkuvat koko kesän. Lähtöpaikka on vanha tuttu Lamminpään  ulkoilumaja ja kellonaika on 18.30. Ajoaika noin 2h, mutta lajin  luonteenomaisesti ajan ennustettavuudessa täytyy hyväksyä ainakin puolen  tunnin toleranssi. Keskiviikkolenkki ajetaan joka keskiviikko, ellei  toisin ilmoiteta.
 Mukaan ovat tervetulleet niin aloittelijat, kuin konkaritkin.  Keskiviikkolenkit ovat kevyintä maastolenkkitarjontaa Kaupin Kanuunoiden  tarjonnassa. Mukaantulokynnys pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman  alhaisena, eli lähtöpaikalle voi saapua vaikka suoraan kaupasta uudella  pyörällä. Kypäräpakko on voimassa myös näillä lenkeillä.
 Offseason keskiviikkolenkit lähtevät Tesoman uimahallilta 18:30.
*Torstailenkkien l*ähtöpaikkana toimii Linnainmaan  Prisman edusta. Lähtöaika 18:00 ja ajoaikaa 2h. Maasto on paikoitellen  haastavampaa ja yllättävämpää, kuin Lamminpäässä, mutta vauhdilla  kompensoidaan vaikeustasoa. Tämäkin lenkki on kevyt, mutta maaston  vuoksi ajorutiinilla voi korvata kuntoa aika paljon.
*Muut lenkit*
 Seuran jäsenet ajavat runsaasti muitankin lenkkejä. Seuraa  Fillarifoorumilta paikallisia keskusteluja löytääksesi sopivaa  lenkkiseuraa. Kannustamme myös kutsumaan omia lenkkejä foorumilla  sopivan tarjonnan luomiseksi.

Keskiviikkolenkeillä keskimäärin vähän helpompaa polkua.

----------


## Analog Kid

> Kävin tänään katsastamassa tilanteen Tuomisentiellä. Tai oikeastaan kiertoreittiä kartoittamassa. Se vanha metsäkoneura mikä alkaa vähän ennen kyseistä paikkaa ja muuttuu matkan edetessä enempi jumpaksi kuin pyöräilyksi. Niin. Siitä lähtee hento ura suurin piirtein aukean/tontin rajan kohdalta. Ja päättyy aika lailla sen koin syömän työmaakopin paikkeille. Ihan ajettava lyhyt pätkä kaikkinensa. Siitä saa tarvittaessa pienellä tamppauksella hyvän kiertoreitin. Tuossa jälkeä Garminista, lähemmäksi zuumaamalla hahmottuu paremmin.



No niin, kävin vähän kuvia napsimassa. Tuon näköinen paikka. Ura lähtee heti kuusen jälkeen. Piti laittaa siihen merkiksi punaista heijastinnauhaa mutta koska se kivikkolasku alkaa heti polun haaran jälkeen niin tuskinpa tarvitsee. Itse asiassa parempi reitti on nousta ennen kuusta suoraan kummulle niin pääsee paremmin jatkamaan ajamista. Siinä on sellainen alun toista metriä nousua mutta helposti se nousi sekä laski kun sitä pari kertaa testailin. On tuo nyt ainakin parempi vaihtoehto kuin se jumppapätkä.

Polun alku näyttää tuollaiselta.
Kapeaa uraa mutta pääosin ajettavissa.
Toisessa päässä pitää hiukan siivoilla oksia väylältä.

----------


## janip

Yritän ajaa tuota tänään mutta alun jälkeen jotenkin eksyin ja tunkkasin polulle. Takaisin tulossa siivosin kivikkomäestä vanhan kannon pois. Ylhäältä pois tullessa ehkä paras linja oikealta kohti keskustan kautta vasemmalle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janip

Mutta kyllä me tuohon hyvä uusi polku saadaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Analog Kid

Joo-o, kyllä siihen hyvän polun saa aikaan. Eikä ole mikään pitkä pätkä tampattavaksi, vähän toista sataa metriä. Jos on viikonloppuna joutavaa aikaa niin voisin käydä heittelemässä isompia risuja sivuun ja siinä samalla voisi katsella tarkemmin ajolinjoja.

Siellä oli tänään tontilla ilmeisesti itse omistaja touhuamassa mutta ei ollut mielenkiintoa käydä sanalla kysymässä, että mikä meininki.

----------


## janip

Huomasin kanssa että liikettä oli siellä. Antaa olla sen siellä ja tehdään tuohon uusi polku. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Syyslenkki Hämeenkyrössä.Sunnuntaina 16.10 klo 10.00.

Idealla pk/retkivauhti.Maasto teknisyydeltään helppoa polkua,metsäteitä ja pirkanuraa.Matkaa noin 50 km.

Ajoaikaa noin 5h+ tankkaukseen menevä aika.

Tehdää laavulla makkaranuotio,joten makkaraa tai muuta pikku purtavaa mukaan.Kaupan ohi mennään tarvittaessa.

Lähtöpaikka Lintuharjuntie 85 Hämeenkyrö.Siinä iso alue perkkeeraamiseen.Tervetuloa viettää mukava päivä pyöräillen.

Linkki lähtöpaikalle.

https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.6624172,23.240563,3a,75y,70.71h,82.5t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1spFC-du3pG4M5OCLW7TUvRQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fi

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja valolenkkiä tiedossa.Lamminpään maja 18.30.Sinneppä siis loistamaan pimeessä.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Onko viikonloppuna tarjolla pk maastolenkkiä Tampereella? Pk ei ole sitten lyhenne käsitteestä "pimeää karkuun"...

----------


## jketola

> Onko viikonloppuna tarjolla pk maastolenkkiä Tampereella?



 Tampere on monesti laaja käsite, ks pari viestiä ylöspäin, tamperelaisille ainakin suunnattu pk-lenkki, lähtö su / Lintuharju

----------


## Space Cowboy

Juu sen takia kyselenkin Tampereelta kun Hämeenkyröön asti viitti lähtee..  :Vink:

----------


## troh

Metsässä on edelleen huippukeli ja tänään on torstai. Lähtö Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Minä en ole mukana, mutta lähtöpaikalla olevista voi valita vetäjän ja sitten menoksi. 2h tavoiteajoaika ja pimeä tulee jokseenkin pian lähdön jälkeen.

----------


## aautio

> Metsässä on edelleen huippukeli ja tänään on torstai. Lähtö Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Minä en ole mukana, mutta lähtöpaikalla olevista voi valita vetäjän ja sitten menoksi. 2h tavoiteajoaika ja pimeä tulee jokseenkin pian lähdön jälkeen.



Kuusi henkeä lähti Luurankoja Kaupissa -reittiä kiertämään. Yhdet valot sammui hetkellisesti Hepovuoren nousussa. Pimee teki poluista helpot ku ei nähny mitään vaikeita kohtia. Hyvin päästiin rullaamaan eteenpäin ja tais vähän luntakin sataa. Hyvä reissu, vaikka mentiinkin minuutin verran ylitse tavoiteajasta  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Lenkki tehdään 8 lenkkinä ja mahdollista poiketa autolla.Joten  lisä tankkaus matkan varrella mahdollista. 



> Syyslenkki Hämeenkyrössä.Sunnuntaina 16.10 klo 10.00.
> 
> Idealla pk/retkivauhti.Maasto teknisyydeltään helppoa polkua,metsäteitä ja pirkanuraa.Matkaa noin 50 km.
> 
> Ajoaikaa noin 5h+ tankkaukseen menevä aika.
> 
> 
> Tehdää laavulla makkaranuotio,joten makkaraa tai muuta pikku purtavaa mukaan.Kaupan ohi mennään tarvittaessa.
> 
> ...

----------


## Paze

> Lenkki tehdään 8 lenkkinä ja mahdollista poiketa autolla.Joten  lisä tankkaus matkan varrella mahdollista.



Kiitos Jarille hienosta ja uusista pyöräily maisemista . muuten onnistunut lenkki mutta hukkasin kotiinlähdössä ilmeisesti p paikalle garminin gps laiteeni. kävin siellä katsomassa mutta ei näkynyt . huomasiko joku muu . T Pasi

----------


## jalo

> Kiitos Jarille hienosta ja uusista pyöräily maisemista . muuten onnistunut lenkki mutta hukkasin kotiinlähdössä ilmeisesti p paikalle garminin gps laiteeni. kävin siellä katsomassa mutta ei näkynyt . huomasiko joku muu . T Pasi



Lähdin sieltä viimeisenä, enkä huomannut mitään erityistä (tosin en katsellut kuin oman paikkani, mutta siinä vierekkäinhän oltiin). Yleisenä huomiona voisin sanoa, että laitteet kannattaa kiinnittää telineen lisäksi vielä narulla tai jollain muulla virityksellä. Olisin kerran menettänyt oman garmini ilman narua.
Kiitoksia Jarille taas - oli mukava pyöräilypäivä. 
Piirtelin polkuja openstreetmappiin jälkien perusteella ja luokittelut sen mukaan minkä muistin. Paikalliset voivat sitten korjailla.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä 18.30.Ottakaahan lämmintä päälle,ja valoa reippaasti mukaan.Lähtöpaikka Lamminpään maja.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sunnuntaina kevyt maastoilu lenkki Koukunmajan taakse.Lähtö Lamminpääm majalta klo 11.00.Otan sahan mukaan,joten polun kunnostusta samalla.
Aikaa menee noin 3-3,5h.Suosituksena kaakaota mukaan.

----------


## izmo

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...310363&lang=fi

oon parannellut Muurainkallion menevää polkua ja linjan löytää parhaiten Melon sähkölinjalta itään päin ja jos pysyy oikeella uralla niin kaikki on hyvää ajettavaa

----------


## ytte07

Onko izmo käyny kirkkopolkua siivoon huokauskallion nousussa? Tänään ku ajelin ni oli yks pohkeen vahvunen puu poikkastu reitiltä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Api76

Taisi olla Mallatin retkue siivous keikalla vkl aikana.

----------


## izmo

ei tosiaan oo käynyt Huokauskalliolla kuin pari viikkoo sitten ja ei katkastu risun risua matkalla... Ylisenkalliolle on vaan tehty siltaa pariin paikkaan ja Muurainkalliolle kallioportaita

----------


## troh

Kävin koeajamassa Tuomisentien päästä Kisapirtille menevän reittimuutoksen. Pääosin priimaa, mutta pinen pätkän jouduin tunkata

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään huippu keli tulla Lamminpään majalle 18.30,ja osallistua maastopyörällä ja valoilla yhteislenkiin.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään oli uusien/raivattujen polkujen korkkaus lenkki.Hyvää settiä taas ajettavaksi.Lenkkikin venähti ylipitkäksi.



> Tänään huippu keli tulla Lamminpään majalle 18.30,ja osallistua maastopyörällä ja valoilla yhteislenkiin.

----------


## Pexxi

Vieläkö käy näin syksyllä paljon porukkaa?

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Kävin koeajamassa Tuomisentien päästä Kisapirtille menevän reittimuutoksen. Pääosin priimaa, mutta pinen pätkän jouduin tunkata



Tuli muuten tarpeeseen tuo kiertoreitti, sen verran oleellinen siirtymä tuolla suunnalla. Nyt vaan kaikki kuluttamaan sitä rullaavammaksi...

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kävin koeajamassa Tuomisentien päästä Kisapirtille menevän reittimuutoksen. Pääosin priimaa, mutta pinen pätkän jouduin tunkata



Palaneelle kopille menee hentoinen (vielä), mutta ajettava polku kivikkomäen päältä. Samalta kohtaa lähtee myös polku etelää kohden. Kopin päässä yksi vähän ahdas kivenkierto.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Kiitoksia kuitenkin polun siivoajille olipa kuka hyvänsä. Kuinkas noilla poluilla muuten sopii noita kaatoja siivoilla? Osa ku on kuitenkin ls-alueita. Vois joskus jonkun työvehjeksen ottaa mukaan ku ajelee. Ismon kans vissiin törmättiin tovi sitten kaatosateessa ku olitte siltaa tehny. Pölähdin oranssilla pirkkaläskillä paikalle metsän siimeksestä.

----------


## izmo

> Kiitoksia kuitenkin polun siivoajille olipa kuka hyvänsä. Kuinkas noilla poluilla muuten sopii noita kaatoja siivoilla? Osa ku on kuitenkin ls-alueita. Vois joskus jonkun työvehjeksen ottaa mukaan ku ajelee. Ismon kans vissiin törmättiin tovi sitten kaatosateessa ku olitte siltaa tehny. Pölähdin oranssilla pirkkaläskillä paikalle metsän siimeksestä.



olit ensinmäinen koeajaja polulla mutta empäs oo itte sen jälkeen paljoo käynyt kyseistä polkua kokeileen

----------


## znood

Eiköhän siitä äkkiä tuu kunnon ränni läpi jos tuo varasto on aidattu ?

----------


## Jonttu.

> Eiköhän siitä äkkiä tuu kunnon ränni läpi jos tuo varasto on aidattu ?



Ei se aidattu ole, on vaan kaatanut puita siihen polulle niin että polku on ajokelvoton. Eipä noi puut tosin haittaa mitenkään jalankulkijoita, joten aidata se pitää jos haluaa ulkoilijoilta rauhaa. Mitähän laitonta toimintaa siellä harrastetaan kun on noin kova tahto häätää satunnaiset ulkoilijat  pois?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Täällähän onkin hyvää aktiivisuutta. Pitääpä itsekin ottaa käyttöön Tuomisentiellä tuo eteläinen kiertolenkki. Se tulee kyllä tarpeeseen, kun asun aika lähellä ko. tien alkupäätä.

Joskus kesällä pysähdyin hiukan tutkimaan niitä tontilla seisseitä autonraatoja, ja olihan siellä muutamia aika eksoottisia juttuja. Auton taka-akseleita joissa on puupuolaiset vanteet. Niiden pitää olla jo aika vanhat. Ja jo silloin mietin että kuinkahan luvallista tuollainen romu-kaatopaikan pitäminen mahtaa olla. Onkohan joku fillari-kuski tehnyt ympäristöviranomaisille jonkun kantelun?

----------


## ealex

> Palaneelle kopille menee hentoinen (vielä), mutta ajettava polku kivikkomäen päältä. Samalta kohtaa lähtee myös polku etelää kohden. Kopin päässä yksi vähän ahdas kivenkierto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Ei tykännyt uusi omistaja tästäkään (oli lähes ajettava hetken) linjasta, vaan sinnekin on kaadettu puita.

----------


## Myrtillus

^Eiköhän siltä lopu puut siitä harvasta metsästä, kun vaan ahkerasti sahaillaan poikki polun päälle kaadetut. Kyseessähän ei ole enää mikään pihamaa ja jokajantterinoikeudella siitä voinee jo kulkea huoleti.
Viime lauantaina siinä oli jotain pieniä puita kaadettuna polun päälle, jotka siirrettiin syrjään. Onko nyt ilmestynyt vielä uutta tavaraa sen jälkeen?

----------


## Jonttu.

> ^Eiköhän siltä lopu puut siitä harvasta metsästä, kun vaan ahkerasti sahaillaan poikki kaadetut. Kyseessähän ei ole enää mikään pihamaa ja jokajantterinoikeudella siitä voinee jo kulkea huoleti.
> Viime lauantaina siinä oli jotain pieniä puita, jotka sahailtiin pois. Onko nyt ilmestynyt vielä uutta tavaraa sen jälkeen?



Jollain on selkeästi liian paljon aikaa kun jaksaa reuhoa tehden esteitä. Kävin eilen katsastamassa sitä kiertolenkkiä ja oli kyllä ihan jees, jopa mieluisampi kun alkuperäinen reitti, koska maastokuskina pari teknistä kohtaa tuottavat kyllä hyvää mieltä  :Hymy:  Sen kuusen jälkeinen kivikko tulee varmasti koluttua melko useaan kertaan, ja siinä jyrkässä notkemassa pääsee märällä kyllä harjottelemaan nousukykyä.
Jos maanomistajalla on joku harhaluulo, että ihmiset alkavat kiertää reittiä kokonaan, niin saa kyllä aika komean ja pitkän aidan tehdä, koska ihmisethän ovat tunnetusti olentoja, jotka rakastavat oikaisemista ja tuo tontti nyt sattuu vaan olemaan aktiivisen ulkoilureitin hikivuori-kisapirtti välissä.

----------


## Myrtillus

Tontin rajat näkyvät tuosta. Onkohan se pikkuaukko jo tuota viereistä kaistaletta?
http://www.paikkatietoikkuna.fi/web/...howMarker=true

----------


## Myrtillus

Itse itselleni vastaten... siinä ja siinä. Uusi polku menisi rajaa hipoen.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5z...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## znood

Maastosta löytyy ehkä rajamerkit jos haluaa tarkastaa.

----------


## Myrtillus

^tuohon tarvitsee jo yleensä piippariarmeijan hätiin. Omankin tontin kulmapisteet katoavat ikuisiksi ajoiksi, jos ei niitä käy vähintään 6 kk välein etsimässä  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

> ^tuohon tarvitsee jo yleensä piippariarmeijan hätiin. Omankin tontin kulmapisteet katoavat ikuisiksi ajoiksi, jos ei niitä käy vähintään 6 kk välein etsimässä



Miten olis suomipro kartta + gepsi..

----------


## Space Cowboy

Eiköhän käydä porukalla jokamiehenoikeuden suomin valtuuksin heivaamassa kaadetut puut syrjään. Perinteisesti räyhäävät "tontinomistajatkin" on heijattu yhteistuumin isossa kaaressa ojaan kuten Pappilassa. Yleensä tämä on toiminut...

----------


## znood

se voi tietysti olla että juuri kaadetut puut liikahtaa naapurin tontille 200m päähän joo...

----------


## Myrtillus

Kiertoreitissä ei ole kai mitään vikaa. Kulutetaan se vaan leveämmäksi, jotta pääsee takaisin ns ladulle palaneelle kopille. Sitä aukkoa kukaan tuskin kamalasti varjelee.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Eiköhän käydä porukalla jokamiehenoikeuden suomin valtuuksin heivaamassa kaadetut puut syrjään. Perinteisesti räyhäävät "tontinomistajatkin" on heijattu yhteistuumin isossa kaaressa ojaan kuten Pappilassa. Yleensä tämä on toiminut...



ei auttanut mitään vaikka setä räyhäs ja kiros.. ojasta kun pääsi niin sen polulle tuli kerrostalo :No huh!:

----------


## Jonttu.

> Kiertoreitissä ei ole kai mitään vikaa. Kulutetaan se vaan leveämmäksi, jotta pääsee takaisin ns ladulle palaneelle kopille. Sitä aukkoa kukaan tuskin kamalasti varjelee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Kuinka paljon muuten tuollainen pieni polku tarvii ajoa, että kuluu kunnon uraksi? Onko kehitys kuukausien juttu, vai tekeekö viikonlopun yhteislenkin muutamalla kierroksella jo jälkeä?

----------


## izmo

> Eiköhän käydä porukalla jokamiehenoikeuden suomin valtuuksin heivaamassa kaadetut puut syrjään. Perinteisesti räyhäävät "tontinomistajatkin" on heijattu yhteistuumin isossa kaaressa ojaan kuten Pappilassa. Yleensä tämä on toiminut...



mutta nyt ois lauantaina kello 10 alkaen F40 pihasta teknistä möyrintää Ketaranvuorelle että pysyy mukana paksuilla kumeilla helposti

----------


## Pexxi

> Kuinka paljon muuten tuollainen pieni polku tarvii ajoa, että kuluu kunnon uraksi? Onko kehitys kuukausien juttu, vai tekeekö viikonlopun yhteislenkin muutamalla kierroksella jo jälkeä?



100 kertaa pikkupolku, 300-400 isompi. Talvi tekee hyvää eli ennen talvea kun saa jonkinlaisen jäljen tehtyä niin hyvä.
Nimimerkki vuosien juttu

----------


## pee

Muistelen kuulleeni, että Tuomisentien päässä pitäisi majaa jokin maansiirtoyrittäjä. Jos näin on, tällä lienee jo tarpeeksi asiakkaita, jos ei ajattele polkuja kulkevia potentiaalisina asiakkaina tai asiakkuuksista päättävinä.

----------


## znood

Huomattiin muuten tuossa taannoin että kielletystä polusta on tullut sallittu polku. Voi hyvällä omallatunnolla ajella suolikkaa ympäri vaikkei vanhoilla liikennemerkeillä siis mitään lainvoimaa ollutkaan.

----------


## troh

Znood on tainnut pitää lomaa foorumilla notkumisesta. Se on varmaan ihan virkistävää  :Hymy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsDWL0h8Vmc

----------


## izmo

Huomenna näyttää että ei kaatosade ja teknistä hidasta maastoajoo F40 öljytie Nokia lähtö ja idea nähdä Ketaravuori

----------


## znood

> Znood on tainnut pitää lomaa foorumilla notkumisesta. Se on varmaan ihan virkistävää



No harvemmin sitä kesällä on muutenkaan tullut hierottua.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Huomattiin muuten tuossa taannoin että kielletystä polusta on tullut sallittu polku. Voi hyvällä omallatunnolla ajella suolikkaa ympäri vaikkei vanhoilla liikennemerkeillä siis mitään lainvoimaa ollutkaan.



Merkkien kadotessa katosi myös osa polun viehätyksestä. Onko siellä nyt enää mitään mieltä ajaa kun saa ihan luvan kanssa mennä...?

----------


## Space Cowboy

> mutta nyt ois lauantaina kello 10 alkaen F40 pihasta teknistä möyrintää Ketaranvuorelle että pysyy mukana paksuilla kumeilla helposti



Jaa pysyykö mukana raskaalla kalustolla?

----------


## izmo

> Jaa pysyykö mukana raskaalla kalustolla?



Luulis pysyvän kun on hidasta puun kiertoo koko matka paitsi yksi metsäautotie jossa noustaan kahden kilometrin matkalla sata metriä Seinäkalliolle  :No huh!:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Onko vaivan arvoista nousta jos ei kuulu valtakunnallisesti arvokkaisiin kallioalueisiin? http://maakuntakaava2040.pirkanmaa.f...t_raportti.pdf

----------


## izmo

kyllä tossa Nokian kallioiden raivaamisessa mennään ihan metsään kun on parasta maastoo Pirkanmaalla ja rytömetsät jää jäljelle kun talot täyttää polut...

Mutta Haaparata-Ruutananvuori ja Ketaranvuori-Vaunuvuori... ehkä Kullaanvuori ois tarkoitus nähdä

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna kevyt pimeepyöräily klo 17.00 alkaen Tesoman uimahallilta.

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1e&oe=5816B6E2

Nähtiin arvokkaat kallioalueet... polku oli tosin tehty tällä kertaa laiha kumille eikä läskille

----------


## ytte07

Olisko laittaa jälkee miten ketaranvuorelle menitte?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## i_sairanen

> Olisko laittaa jälkee miten ketaranvuorelle menitte?



Toimiiko tästä: https://www.strava.com/activities/759117012

Kiitos opastajille, oli hyvä retki kaikin puolin!

----------


## ytte07

Näkee mutta ei saa zoomattua. Olis kiva kattoo tarkemmin kuinka menitte. Mutta kyl tosta jotain selviää.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Space Cowboy

Näkyykö tästä yhtään paremmin: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11701261

Hyvä lenkki oli, tosin paikoin henkilökohtaisen vauhtikestävyyden äärirajoilla. Hyvin heräsi siihen miten alas kunto päässyt vajumaan, joten korjausliike paikallaan.

----------


## Talisker

> Näkyykö tästä yhtään paremmin: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11701261



Miten tuo km 36 kohdalla olevan talon väki suhtautuu nykyään pihan läpi ajaviin?
Kerran olivat tosi vihaisia. Olen jättänyt sen jälkeen tuon reitin väliin.

----------


## izmo

kieltomerkki on mutta ketään ei näkynyt mökissä niin mentiin läpi eikä ketään häiritty...

----------


## znood

> Näkyykö tästä yhtään paremmin: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11701261
> 
> Hyvä lenkki oli, tosin paikoin henkilökohtaisen vauhtikestävyyden äärirajoilla. Hyvin heräsi siihen miten alas kunto päässyt vajumaan, joten korjausliike paikallaan.



Menomatka pelkkää polkua ja tulomatka pelkkää tietä ?

----------


## star trek

Sitä talon ohitusta vähän aprikoitiin mutta ei sattunu olee ketään pihassa joten ei kuulunu mitään mutta en välttämättä suosittele tota reittiä.

----------


## ytte07

No juu. Space Cowboyn linkistä pääsin zoomaileen. 10.5 km kohdalta Siuroon päin menee juur meitsin perusreitti. Perillä ootte melko kattavasti kiertäny polkuja. Ainahan niitä enemmänkin löytyis. Enduropojat niitä siä välillä röyhii. Miharintieltä lähtee polku ja se nousee ihanasti melkein Törmän tiluksien nurkille. Kulkee hyvän tovin Porintien vartta ohituskaistan ylämäessä. Sieltä pääse takas samoille reiteille Ruutanan ympäristöön.

Eikös 36km kohdalla oo jotain Nahkolan taloja?

----------


## izmo

kyllä tossa aika loppuu ennen kun kaikki polut käy läpi....

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

tämäkin spoori joka lähtee metsäautotieltä  jäi kattomatta kun viimeksi päättyi metsätöihin

----------


## ytte07

Juu siä o kone vähä käyny. Perillä tarkotin ketaranvuoren aluetta. Sielläkin kävi keväällä kone ja hävitti yhden hyvän polun. Se alue on niin pieni että tulee ajettua samoja polkuja eri suuntiin yms...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

joo Ketaralla oon tehnyt kattavamman kierroksen myös  .. nyt jos haluu tekniikka reeniä niin Kaupin limajuurakot ja savilieju on otollinen paikka nyt reenata mutta ihan aloittelijoille ei voi Kauppia suositella kun siellä joutuu tuuppaan ja saa kaiken kukkuraksi kumit puhki

----------


## Kemizti

Viittaako izmo mun renkaanpuhkomiseen, vai kävikö teilläki hamoja?

----------


## izmo

> Viittaako izmo mun renkaanpuhkomiseen, vai kävikö teilläki hamoja?



ei kumi puhjennut kun otettiin latupohjaa :No huh!:

----------


## izmo

> Juu siä o kone vähä käyny. Perillä tarkotin ketaranvuoren aluetta. Sielläkin kävi keväällä kone ja hävitti yhden hyvän polun. Se alue on niin pieni että tulee ajettua samoja polkuja eri suuntiin yms...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1377916987

ehkä tästäkin puuttuu vielä jotain...?

----------


## ytte07

Kiipeilyseinän edestä menee yks polku. Siis siitä alhaalta. Ja sähkölinjan pohjoispuolella on viä jotain. Siä on yks oja matkan varrella. Oon sitä vältelly yhden kerran jälkeen. Kyllä siinä hien saa pintaan ku menee noita silmukoita ees taas sinne ja tänne. 👍

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ealex

> ^Eiköhän siltä lopu puut siitä harvasta metsästä, kun vaan ahkerasti sahaillaan poikki polun päälle kaadetut. Kyseessähän ei ole enää mikään pihamaa ja jokajantterinoikeudella siitä voinee jo kulkea huoleti.
> Viime lauantaina siinä oli jotain pieniä puita kaadettuna polun päälle, jotka siirrettiin syrjään. Onko nyt ilmestynyt vielä uutta tavaraa sen jälkeen?



Eipä näkynyt enää mitään esteitä eilen eikä tänään. Hyvä ajettava polku siitä tuli:




> Palaneelle kopille menee hentoinen (vielä),  mutta ajettava polku kivikkomäen päältä. Samalta kohtaa lähtee myös  polku etelää kohden. Kopin päässä yksi vähän ahdas kivenkierto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## KJP

Mäkin ajoin tuosta tänään. Hyvin siitä pääsee, hakkuuaukon puolella ura on vähän vielä muhkurainen ja heikosti erottuva. Kävin pihassa katsomassa, mitä siellä tehdään. Pientä ympäristön siivousintoa oli havaittavissa, kun sähköjohtoja ja jäteöljyä (hajusta päätellen) oli poltettu tynnyrissä pihan reunalla . Tuo kiertopolku taitaa olla kokonaan tontin ulkopuolella, jos ne punaiset merkit, joita näkyi puissa, olivat rajamerkkejä.

----------


## znood

Kiertopolku hyvä, joku vois viedä nuolet sinne niin kävelijätkin osaa siirtyä.
Tuolta kaukajärveltä kun tulee niin tien pohjoispuolen polut on myös jääneet hakkuun alle. Joku voisi siivota ne niin voisi olla suoraan ajettavissa ! Ei ole paha homma.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/758osexymr...polku.gpx?dl=0 Tuossa on gpx siitä paremmasta ajolinjasta hakkuulla ja kalliolla

----------


## CubeRider

"Se joku" vois ehkä myös tehdä asioille jotain muutakin kuin kirjailla foorumille havaitsemiaan epäkohtia... Ei pitäisi kuulemma olla "paha homma"

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olisin kanssa tyytyväinen kun se "joku" kävisi hiukan jotain merkkaamassa, lähinnä sinne loppupäähän.  :Hymy:  Se polun alkupää löytyi hienosti, mutta se loppu meni ihan hortoiluksi ja pyörän kantamiseksi pitkin risukkoa. Se ajokelpoinen polku syntyisi nopeammin kun kuormitus painottuisi samaan uraan eikä leviä pitkin risukkoa.

----------


## izmo

joku teki Muurainkalliolle polun risukkoon mutta joku ei jaksa lähtee idän risupuskaan :No huh!:

----------


## ealex

> Olisin kanssa tyytyväinen kun se "joku" kävisi hiukan jotain merkkaamassa, lähinnä sinne loppupäähän.  Se polun alkupää löytyi hienosti, mutta se loppu meni ihan hortoiluksi ja pyörän kantamiseksi pitkin risukkoa. Se ajokelpoinen polku syntyisi nopeammin kun kuormitus painottuisi samaan uraan eikä leviä pitkin risukkoa.



Taisit löytää väärän alkupään.  :Sarkastinen:  Se oikea alkupää oli muutama metriä Tampereen suuntaan, mutta sitä ei näy yhtään. Oikean polun loppupäätä ei tarvitse merkata, se näkyy hyvin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kumpi pää?  Minulle se länsipää oli polun alkupää ja loppu sitten siinä sen rähjäisen työmaakopin huudeilla.

----------


## znood

> "Se joku" vois ehkä myös tehdä asioille jotain muutakin kuin kirjailla foorumille havaitsemiaan epäkohtia... Ei pitäisi kuulemma olla "paha homma"



Ilmammuuta mä täältä Lempäälästä varta vasten viikolla lähden paikalle kun on omat kotipolut ihan tarpeeksi pitää kunnossa :Hymy:  Kai siinä kulmillakin fillaristeja asustelee.

----------


## ealex

> Kumpi pää?  Minulle se länsipää oli polun alkupää ja loppu sitten siinä sen rähjäisen työmaakopin huudeilla.



Samoista päistä minäkin kirjoitin.  :Hymy:  Kuusen kohdalla on vaikeuksia löytää se oikea linja.

Korjaus: tarkoitin aikaisemmin esitetyssä kartassa nuolella merkattua polkua. Sen huonosti löydettävissä oleva pää on etelässä, ei lännessä. Siinä löytyy helposti vääriä alkupäitä, mitkä menevät kohti palanutta koppia, mutta eivät ole ajettavissa. Se ajettava on muutama metriä lännessä ”kiven” päällä, mutta sen alkua ei vielä näe helposti.

----------


## JLillia

Olen koittanut saada yhteyttä naapuripalstan omistajaan, jotta onko ok merkkailla Tuomisentien kiertopolku puihin. Vielä en ole vastausta saanut mutta heti kun lupa heltiää, koitan päästä kiinnitteleen jotain lippusiiman tapaista reitille. Opastenuolet ajattelin kanssa väsätä polun päihin. Mutta palaan asiaan, kunhan saan vastauksen kyselyyni.
Olin yhteydessä tuon uuden pihapiirin omistajaan ja kertoi blokanneensa väylän turvallisuussyistä, kun porukka paahtoi kuulemma välittämättä kaivurin ja kuormurin välistä. Sanoi, ettei hiljaisella hetkellä haittaa läpiajo mutta oli kovasti tyytyväinen, kun kerroin porukan jo löytäneen uuden reitin ja oli kyllä yhteistyöhaluisen oloinen.

----------


## CubeRider

^ Tässä on esimerkillistä "pyöräily"kansalaisaktiivisuutta asioiden hoitamiseksi => Kaikkien (osallisten) elämän helpottamiseksi (*****-tähteä)

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään on Lamminpään majalta 18.30 maastolenkki,jossa tehdään pitkä valoketju valoviikkojen kunniaksi.Tuu mukaan nauttii komeesta kelistä.

----------


## star trek

Oon huomenna aamupäivästä lähdössä Nokiaa ajaa...jos joku haluu mukaan nii sovitaan aikaa ja paikkaa sitte.

----------


## petentic

Tänään torstaina noin klo 1730 Lamminpäässä mäki-intervallia eli harjua ylös-alas molemmin puolin polkuja pitkin. Tervetuloa kiipeilemään seuraksi!

----------


## troh

Tänään myös normaali itä-lenkki Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00.

----------


## Fin-76

Tuollainen lenkki ajettiin. Menni tunnusti edessä ajaneen rengasta seuratessaan olleensa suuren osan lenkistä ihan pihalla, mutta pari pummia piti keulallakin vetää. Hyvä reissu eikä tällä kerralla aikataulustakaan lipsuttu. Prismalla oltiin tasan 20:00

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/ac...e_unique_id=10

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sunnuntaina pikkunen maastoilusessio.Idealla kevyesti koukun maastoja kohti.Porrasjärvi tavoitteena.Lämmintä juomaa mukaan. Otan vesurin matkaan.Lähtö Lamminpään majalta klo 10.Takas noin 13.30.Huomioikaa varusteet pikkupakkaseen.

----------


## Api76

Hieno oli Izmon ja Startrekin tekemä polku muurainkalliolla! Ja Kiitos mukanaolleille.

----------


## izmo

Kannatti kolmena päivänä kantaa kiviä kallio roppiin niin saatiin polku :No huh!:

----------


## Jomppanen

Oletteko menneet Iso-Tappuri järveä ympäri?
Jokunen vuosi sitten olen pyöräillyt sen pohjoispuolen polkua pitkin ja usein liikkunut siellä jalkaisin. Sen jälkeen kun järven itäreunalle tuli mökki niin en ole kehdannut mennä ihan siitä nurkalta katsomaan pääsisikö siitä pyörällä menemättä pihan poikki. Koiran kanssa kävellen olen kiertänyt kohteliaasti kauempaa.

----------


## ytte07

^Länsipuolelta metsäautotien päästä lähtevällä polulla oli about kuukausi sitte useampi puu edessä. Tunkkaamalla eteni kyllä. Oon ite kyl siitä mökin nurkalta menny. Älkää vaan lähtekö länsipäästä kohti Porin yhdystietä. Läskilläki meni kyllä reilusti tunkkaamiseen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Karttapaikassa taitaa olla polku merkattuna Tappurin päästä kohti Porin yhdystietä :No huh!:

----------


## JLillia

Tuomisentien kiertopolun merkkaukseen on saatu lupa maanomistajalta. Päissä ja puolivälin risteyksessä on nyt viitat mutta polun varrelta puuttuu vielä merkkaukset. En kyllä usko, että tuolla nytkään eksyy mutta pyrkimys on merkata, kunhan saan aikaiseksi hommata nauhaa ja jos joltakulta löytyy nurkista sopivasti huomionauhaa tms. niin saa merkata ohipolkiessaan. 
Viitat on lähinnä roiskaistu paikalleen nippareilla ja tarkoitus on käydä paremmalla ajalla ja valolla parantelemassa kiinnitykset.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209081079517786

----------


## Myrtillus

> Tuomisentien kiertopolun merkkaukseen on saatu lupa maanomistajalta. Päissä ja puolivälin risteyksessä on nyt viitat mutta polun varrelta puuttuu vielä merkkaukset. En kyllä usko, että tuolla nytkään eksyy mutta pyrkimys on merkata, kunhan saan aikaiseksi hommata nauhaa ja jos joltakulta löytyy nurkista sopivasti huomionauhaa tms. niin saa merkata ohipolkiessaan. 
> Viitat on lähinnä roiskaistu paikalleen nippareilla ja tarkoitus on käydä paremmalla ajalla ja valolla parantelemassa kiinnitykset.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209081079517786



Onko viitoitettu reitti tuo, joka menee taimikon halki?
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4645/23.9396

----------


## T_Kn

Hyvä juttu, juurikin eilen ehtoolla tuolla tulin idästä ja ei meinannut kiertopolun alku pistää silmään. Onneksi oli kartta jossa näkyi, niin tiesi missä kohtaa kytätä – ja ennen ajaneiden renkaanjäljet. Vielä kun polku tuosta kuluu hiukka mukavammin ajettavaksi.

----------


## JLillia

> Onko viitoitettu reitti tuo, joka menee taimikon halki?
> https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4645/23.9396



Juurikin tuo pätkä siihen poltetulle hökkelille.

----------


## Analog Kid

Hyvät oli kyltit, jonkinlainen huomiota herättävä väri voisi olla paikallaan vaan ei pakollinen. Paluumatkalla kiertoreitillä vastaan tuli pariskunta koiran kanssa joten kyllä sinne muutkin löytää.

Noin muuten olikin sitten vuoden parhaita maastoajopäiviä olosuhteiden puolesta. Harmi vaan kun pitempää lenkkiä joutanut ajamaan.

----------


## Jonttu.

Makkarajärven maastot erittäin hyvässä ajokunnossa. Vuoden parhaita kelejä lähteä makkarajärvelle.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kelit ehkä muuten hyviä, mutta pelit meinaa lähteä välillä alta kun kitkakerroin monessa kohtaa pyöreä nolla. Nastat kohta alle?

----------


## izmo

> Kelit ehkä muuten hyviä, mutta pelit meinaa lähteä välillä alta kun kitkakerroin monessa kohtaa pyöreä nolla. Nastat kohta alle?



kyllä saa nastat alle laittaa mutta kuka semmoset haluaa... ne voi olla liukkaat jopa  :No huh!:

----------


## znood

Missäs se izmon kalliopolku menee ? Vois käydä kokeistamassa kun nyt niin hyvää ajokeliä  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Tossa menee... ura on kulunut jo ja pitäis näkyä

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna  keskiviikko lenkki18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Tulkaahan testailee varusteita yö rogainingia varten.Tuollainen noin ehkä 2h polkaistaan.

----------


## jalo

> kyllä saa nastat alle laittaa mutta kuka semmoset haluaa... ne voi olla liukkaat jopa



Nastat oli vielä tosiaan huonot ja liukkaampaa oli nastojen kanssa kuin olis ollut ilman. Lunta lisää niin sitten...(ja pari suojapäivää väliin)

----------


## ytte07

Täytyy kyllä izmon polku käydä katsastamaan het ku tyät ja koti antaa mahdollisuuden.

----------


## peeppa

Nämä Izmon uudet polut löytyy myös Arpotechnon kartasta. Nuo "Korvolan" Siuronvaltatien ja Izmon kalliopolun väliset polutkin on ajettavia. Käykää ajamassa näitäkin niin saadaan niitä leveämmäksi. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Täytyy kyllä izmon polku käydä katsastamaan het ku tyät ja koti antaa mahdollisuuden.



Toivotaan että ura löytyy lumisateen jäljiltä :No huh!:

----------


## ytte07

Ku paljo hosuu ni ehkäpä polulle osuu... Ja saattaa lumetki häipyä ennen ku pääsee käymään.

----------


## Pexxi

Ei taida rogainingiin tulla melkein täyskuu, oliskin ollut jo liian helppoa. Ei sillä että olisin tulossa.

----------


## troh

Torstai, eli lenkki lähtee Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Lunta on edelleen sen verran vähän, että hyvin pääsee eteenpäin. Vetäjä valitaan paikallesaapuvista.

----------


## Pexxi

> Ei taida rogainingiin tulla melkein täyskuu, oliskin ollut jo liian helppoa. Ei sillä että olisin tulossa.



Nyt näyttääkin taas hyvältä.

----------


## Xizor

> Ei taida rogainingiin tulla melkein täyskuu, oliskin ollut jo liian helppoa. Ei sillä että olisin tulossa.



Z. I am Viestin aihe oli se ku lyhyitä kon imu ei zinnias. Ja. Kumminkin Zitting.. Zitting, Calc. ei ne . 




> Torstai, eli lenkki lähtee Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Lunta on edelleen sen verran vähän, että hyvin pääsee eteenpäin. Vetäjä valitaan paikallesaapuvista.



K I kun on niin usein kuin klubi u.z[URLuu][/URL] Kun mun. K. Kumminkin ja se on. se on games,,. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## juhhau

> Torstai, eli lenkki lähtee Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Lunta on edelleen sen verran vähän, että hyvin pääsee eteenpäin. Vetäjä valitaan paikallesaapuvista.



Torstailenkki hoidettu neljällä kuskilla. Tarjolla oli valkoisia puhtaita polkuja metsän siimeksessä tuoreella lumella. Ajoimme marsalkan kautta Lamminrahkalle, josta löysimme myös kinkkisen röllipolun. Aika kului sukkelaan, josta johtui pieni ihanneajan ylitys.

----------


## peeppa

Länsi-Nokialla olisi lenkkiä tarjolla Isäinpäivä aamulla. Noin yhdeksän aikaan aamulla lähden liikkeelle Tervasuolta josta suuntaan Melon kautta Korvolan ja Harjuniityn poluille nyt ainakin. Kierrän kaikki uudet polut joten nyt olisi opasta tarjolla näille Izmon rakentamille poluille. Itse olen liikkeellä noin 3-4h ja ajelen sen mukaan miltä tuntuu tai miten halutaan.

----------


## izmo

Sää varmaan huomenna ihan ok jos lämpömittari ei jää liikaa pakkaselle roikkuun... ennustan että nää lumet lähtee  ensi viikolla ja sitten keli ei oo niin hyvä

----------


## Space Cowboy

No, onko Ikean ura jo kolattu?

----------


## juri78

> Länsi-Nokialla olisi lenkkiä tarjolla Isäinpäivä aamulla. Noin yhdeksän aikaan aamulla lähden liikkeelle Tervasuolta josta suuntaan Melon kautta Korvolan ja Harjuniityn poluille nyt ainakin. Kierrän kaikki uudet polut joten nyt olisi opasta tarjolla näille Izmon rakentamille poluille. Itse olen liikkeellä noin 3-4h ja ajelen sen mukaan miltä tuntuu tai miten halutaan.



Tää kiinnostais. Vauhti millasta? Ja missä on o tervasuo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Joku porukka oli hyvin tampannu Nokian kalliot  :Hymy:  jälkee myöden ajeltiin suurimman osan lenkistä.

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ec&oe=582983F6

Pari kertaa Muurainkallioo tein jälkiä  ja suota pitkin Alisen majalle vielä apuri mukana tamppasin ja paljon muitakin jälkiä oli

----------


## peeppa

> Tää kiinnostais. Vauhti millasta? Ja missä on o tervasuo?



Vauhti sovitetaan ryhmän mukaan. Voidaan mennä rauhallisesti tai vähän kovempaa, lujaa en pääse. Tervasuo on tässä:
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
Eli Sorvantien varressa ja tulen tuosta suoraan Melolta yli. Voit määrittää missä ja mihin aikaan treffataan. Esim klo 9:30 Siuron valtatiellä Melolta lähtevien linjojen alla. Tai myöhemmin missä tahansa Länsi-Nokialla.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juri78

> Vauhti sovitetaan ryhmän mukaan. Voidaan mennä rauhallisesti tai vähän kovempaa, lujaa en pääse. Tervasuo on tässä:
> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
> Eli Sorvantien varressa ja tulen tuosta suoraan Melolta yli. Voit määrittää missä ja mihin aikaan treffataan. Esim klo 9:30 Siuron valtatiellä Melolta lähtevien linjojen alla. Tai myöhemmin missä tahansa Länsi-Nokialla.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Harmi. En taida sittenkään keritä lähteä noin kauas isänpäivänä. Kiitos vaan tarjouksesta ja anteeks. Toivottavasti on muista seuraa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peeppa

Oho, Melolta ei päästetty yli, jotain ongelmaa. Toivottavasti kukaan ei odottele linjojen alla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Birkalasta  lähdössä ja Muurainkallio vasta tunnin päästä....

----------


## peeppa

Löytyi ainakin itselle täysin uusi polku Taivalkunnasta Sorvantielle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/77...S&v=1479035582


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> Löytyi ainakin itselle täysin uusi polku Taivalkunnasta Sorvantielle.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/77...S&v=1479035582
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Saisko ton jäljen johonkin kunnon paikkaan katsottavaksi? Stravassa rekisteröimättömille noin kilometrin pisteväli eikä katsojia tarvitsisi pakottaa rekisteröitymään mihinkään palveluun.

----------


## peeppa

> Saisko ton jäljen johonkin kunnon paikkaan katsottavaksi? Stravassa rekisteröimättömille noin kilometrin pisteväli eikä katsojia tarvitsisi pakottaa rekisteröitymään mihinkään palveluun.



Hyvä tietää että Strava on huono jäljen näyttämiseen, mikähän muuten on yleisesti paras ohjelma jäljen jakamiseen? No, tässä linkki muutamaan eri palveluun kun tulee nämä harjoitukset kaikkiin näihin aina siirrettyä. Sekä vielä linkki One Driveen kopioituun GPX-tiedostoon. Toivottasti joku toimii. Tuo Taivalkunnasta Sorvaan tuleva polku oli kapea, mutta ajettavissa. Nyt löytyi kun oli joku kävellyt edes takaisin, muuten olisi voinut parissa paikassa mennä hukkaan. Teernijärven länsipuolella Pihtikorvessa sekä Naulovuorella on muutamia muitakin ajettavia polkuja. Täytyy joku päivä kiertää ne ja piirtää karttoihinkin.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...d63938a8848164
https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/956688758#
https://www.endomondo.com/users/9580...outs/834772737
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Al0gWFpUa1EogzJg-IMJfmbkxhNv

----------


## Myrtillus

Peeppa, vilaiseppa tuota umaps palvelua. 
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/
Voit tehdä sinne oman kartan haluamallasi pohjalla (mtb kartta, maastokartta), siirtää gpx jälkiä, laitella neuloja yms, antaa editointioikeuksia ja kopsata suoraan näkymään vievän linkin selaimesta. OSM tunnareilla voi suoraan logata umaps palveluun.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Tosta suikkasin kiven taakse polulle... Veikkaisin kyseistä polkua izmon työmaaksi?
Ajelin läpi 3 kertaa että vähän painuis. Oli joku muukin käyny lihavilla kumeilla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Mutta tais olla lumessa selvät urat jo polulla ?

(kohta sitä lunta ei oo edes polun vieressä :Sekaisin: )

----------


## tompula

[QUOTE=peeppa;2605662]Löytyi ainakin itselle täysin uusi polku Taivalkunnasta Sorvantielle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/77...S&v=1479035582


Mihinkäs kohtaan tuo 12-tien ylitys osuu, onko se tuon 110 kV-linjan huoltotie vai meneekö vielä ampumaradalle päin. Siinähän on jo melko jyrkkä rinne ja taitaa jo olla kaidekin ? Tuo polku täytyy rullailla joskus läpi...

----------


## ytte07

^^Olihan siellä jäljet juu. Hyvä pätkä oli. Toivotaan ettei keskiviikko ihan kaikkee vie. Iso-Tappurilla oli jään ja lumen välissä vettä. Ajelin siitä mökin vierestä vastarannalle ja olipa pliukasta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## veehoo

> Tosta suikkasin kiven taakse polulle... Veikkaisin kyseistä polkua izmon työmaaksi?
> Ajelin läpi 3 kertaa että vähän painuis. Oli joku muukin käyny lihavilla kumeilla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minä ajelin myös eilen tuosta mennen tullen ja kyllä siitä sen verran jo kuljettu oli, että poluksi tunnisti  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Olikko läskillä liikkeellä? Ite nousin tänään sieltä Siuron puolelta sinne mäen päälle. Laitto hiukan puhaltaan...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peeppa

> Mihinkäs kohtaan tuo 12-tien ylitys osuu, onko se tuon 110 kV-linjan huoltotie vai meneekö vielä ampumaradalle päin. Siinähän on jo melko jyrkkä rinne ja taitaa jo olla kaidekin ? Tuo polku täytyy rullailla joskus läpi...



Tuli 12-tien yli sen enempää miettimättä missä kohtaa olin, jyrkkää rinnettä ei ollut. kV-linjan puolella oli pelkkä polku keskellä metsää, joka 12-tieltä mielestäni vaikea edes havaita. Sorvan puolella siinä oli pieni kääntöpaikka. Täytyy ajella itsekin uudestaan ja varmistaa että polku löytyy ilman lumessa apuna olleita jalan jälkiä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veehoo

> Olikko läskillä liikkeellä? Ite nousin tänään sieltä Siuron puolelta sinne mäen päälle. Laitto hiukan puhaltaan...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep, farleyllä olin liikenteessä. Oli ihan uusia pyöräilymaastoja itselle, lähdin harjuniityn koululta ja risteilin tuon pätkän kautta kohtin porintietä, josta lenkin kautta takaisin koululle.

----------


## ytte07

🖒

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Saakos izmolta kysyä jotta mille alisen majalle menit suon kautta? Ja tuolta muurainkallioltako lähit?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Korvola-Vesitorni kyltiltä lähtee polku Muurainsuolle ja tulee sähkölinjan alle, sähkölinjaa metsäautotielle ja sitten ollaan Porin yhdystiellä

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikkolenkit siirtyvät talvikauteen! Lähtöpaikka Tesoman uimahalli, aika sama eli klo 1830. Hallilla on runsaasti parkkipaikkoja, joten autolla pääsee hyvin huudeille. Ja kun jäähalli on purettu, pitäisi olla jopa tilaakin.

Ajellaan talvisia länsipolkuja leppoisaan tahtiin. Tervetuloa myös kaikki te, jotka ette ole vielä ajaneet! Hyvänappulaisella kesägummilla pärjää, jos ei ole nollan tuntumassa / vesijääkeli. Lumipoluilla on hyvä pito  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Kiitokset izmolle ohjeistuksesta. Täytyypä käydä uudelleen pyörähtämässä ku pääsee ajoille.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

> Kiitokset izmolle ohjeistuksesta. Täytyypä käydä uudelleen pyörähtämässä ku pääsee ajoille.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Muurainsuo oli hyvää ajettavaa pienellä lumipeitteellä ja pohja jäässä  mutta keli ennuste on nyt synkkä :Sekaisin:

----------


## petentic

Kauden ensimmäinen Kevyt Keskiviikkolenkki, Winter Edition! 9 kuskia kaikkiaan. Kierrettiin leppoisasti lännen talviklassikot; Haukiluomaa, Hatolansuo (Tukiaistenmaa), Myllypuronkadun suikaleet, Tohlopinsuo, Rasonhaka ja Ristimäki. Plussakeli. Polut tamppautuivat hyvin, paikoin oli sohjoa mutta kokonaisuutena hyvin vähän. Tosin taitaapa loppuviikon sadekeli viedä mennessään hyvälle alulle saadut talvipolut...

----------


## juhhau

Torstailenkin vetäjästä, suunnasa ja vauhdista oltiin harvinaisen yksimielisiä. Hyvä keli metsässä kuitenkin oli, vaikka jokunen pisra taivaalta viimesellä puolituntisella tulikin.

----------


## Mikko H.

Lenkkeilijät: Olisko traileilla tarpeita silloille esim. ojien tms yli? Mulla olis pihassa noutoa vaille tuollainen n. 190cm x 140cm laveri. Tuostahan tekee jo montakin siltaa kun sahaa sopivasti osiin. Nyt se on tuettu takaa neljällä kakkosnelosella. Itse lauta on 28mm paksua kyllästettyä terassilautaa. Voin sahailla tuon toiveiden mukaan. Ensisijaisesti annan tuo reittien kunnostuskäyttöön. Laveri on Korkinmäessä. Saa noutaa, voin jeesiä toimittamisessakin mutta mettään en ala tuota yksin raahaamaan .

----------


## troh

Suurin piirtein tähän kun tuon laverin laittaisi, vanha polku pääsisi taas käyttöön. Joku mu voisi suorittaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Suurin piirtein tähän kun tuon laverin laittaisi, vanha polku pääsisi taas käyttöön. Joku mu voisi suorittaa



Onkos toi nyt jossain meluvallin kohdalla?

----------


## Space Cowboy

Suunnilleen tässä olisi toinen hyvä paikka sillalle kun mun tuoma vanha silta on jo hajalla: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## jketola

Ne varmaan päättää sijoituspaikat, jotka tekee hommat :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> Onkos toi nyt jossain meluvallin kohdalla?



Nirvan kurssikeskuksen takaa olevaa polkua  ajettiin viime vuosituhannella miljoona kertaa

----------


## Api76

Leveri on palasteltu ja kohta helpottaa kolmea ojan ylitystä Tohlopin suolla.  Jos terassi hommista jää kyllästettyä 2x4 parrua ja pinta lankkua järkeviä määriä Nii ilmoittakaa niin jalostan silloiksi ja toiminta polkujen päihin toimitettavaksi paikalleen.

----------


## petentic

Loistavaa! Onkin ollut usein mielessä jotta siellä olisi trukkilavalle tai parille käyttöä. Pistähän viestiä jos tarvitset asennukseen talkooapua  :Hymy: 

Jos keskiviikkona ei kaatamalla sada, niin klo 1830 Tessun uimahallilta lähdetään länsipoluille. Ei voi sanoa talvisille mutta poluille kuitenkin. Jos vaikka Nokialle kallioille ja sieltä Vihnus, Sarpatti ja Mustavuori palatessa?

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikkolenkille lähti 10 polkijaa, joista yksi ensimmäistä kertaa. Kapealla renkaalla taisi olla kolme, loput paksuilla. Star trek johdatteli yllämainitun reitin. Paikoin oli sumuista, mutta kaiken kaikkiaan lämmintä. Sarpatin soramontun reuna oli kerrassaan jännä kokemus ajaa vauhdilla sumussa, kun näkökentässä oli vain eriasteista harmaata, eikä pinnanmuotoja juuri erottanut...

Kivaa oli!

----------


## petentic

Viikonloppulenkkiä kannattaa suunnata ainakin launtaina Kauppiin. Sportax ilmoittelee, jotta "...järjestämme lauantaina 26.11 koeajopäivän Kaupissa, UKK-instituutilla klo 10-14.Menossa mukana ainakin Santa Cruz ja Norco. Lisäksi tuomme mukanamme muutaman Trekin läskärin"

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Nirvan kurssikeskuksen takaa olevaa polkua  ajettiin viime vuosituhannella miljoona kertaa



Ajettiin joo, ja meluvalli pilasi loppuosan...  :Irvistys:

----------


## peeppa

Tiedoksi tänne, että Nokian Melon voimalaitokselta ei pääse yli edes kävellen. Siellä on padon korjaustyöt menossa ja kulku estetty kokonaan.

----------


## izmo

Harjuniityn kalliolle jäi eilisestä sohjosta muutama lätäkkö mutta muuten hyvää ajettavaa pikkupakkasella... pito on hyvä nyt kesäkumilla mutta nastakumit ei oikein pidä vaan luistelee

----------


## perttime

Kävellessä löytyi ohuen lumen alta jäätyneitä lätäköitä, joiden kohdalla joutui tekemään jotain Saturday Night Fever -liikkeitä...

----------


## Gargamel

> Leveri on palasteltu ja kohta helpottaa kolmea ojan ylitystä Tohlopin suolla.



Oli hienoja siltoja, kiitos. Oikein liukuesteet kanaverkosta.

----------


## Pexxi

Onko Tampereella kuinka polut jäässä lauantaita ajatellen?

----------


## Api76

Lauantain testilenkillä ei ollut ees suo vielä jäässä.... ei varmaan mitään pääkallo jäätikköö pääse syntymään.

----------


## star trek

Ei mitään pääkallokeliä varmaan tuu joo mutta tänään jo suolla osa lätäköistä kesti nippanappa meitsin eli lauantaina varmaan mennään suota ristiin rastiin.

----------


## velib

Ei vaikuta lauantain läskiajoihin, mutta tilannetietoa idästä. Kaupissa ja Kangasalla polut ovat loistokunnossa, mutta latupohjalla ja pienemmillä teillä oli lumen alla yllätyksiä. Nastoista ja/tai leveästä renkaasta olisi ollut välillä hyötyä, mutta tosiaan poluilla niitä ei kaivannut.

----------


## KJP

Sunnuntaina Kaukajärven kierto Takkuniityn kautta sujui kesäkumeilla ilman liukasteluja. Tänään Kaupissa muuten aivan kesärengaskeli, mutta Pirunvuoresta itään laskevalla vanhan viitosen latupohjalla sillä kivikko-osuudella oli lumen alla muutama jäätynyt kallion pinta ja jäätyneitä lätäköitä.

----------


## petentic

Tänään on huippukeli Kevyelle Talvikeskiviikkolenkille! Klo 1830 Tesoman  uimahallilta parin tunnin verran. Ajetaan lähiklassikot tai sitten  käydään tamppaamassa tulevan GFBD:n reitin alkumetrit. Tervetuloa!

----------


## mallat jari

Loma loppu,joten metsään mieli tänään Tesoman uimahallin parkkikselta 11.30 alkaen.Keli näyttää hienolta.2-3h rentoo menoo.

----------


## mallat jari

Normi settiä tänään Tesomanuimahallilta 18.30.Hyvä keli,ilman nastoja pärjää.

----------


## noppa

Annatteko keskiviikolta pari jälkeä vaikka Garmin Connectin kautta, niin päivitellään karttoja.

----------


## willes

Ja niinku tältä viikolta? 

http://majaniemi.as1248.net/~wille/k...ikko081216.gpx

----------


## mallat jari

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1475419958 
Tuollaista kiemuraa lähipoluilla.

----------


## noppa

Kiitos. Mun kepsi (sininen jälki) oli välillä melko kuutamolla:

----------


## käpä

Hiljaista oli prismalla tänään - sai ajella sopivasti omaan tahtiin.  Yhdet jäljet hirvitunnelille ja muualla ei edes jälkiä.

----------


## petentic

Jos saan läskiin renkaat vaihdettua, niin lähden testilenkille Tesoman uimahallilta klo 12 suuntana Puuvuori. Huomiselle sunnuntaille alustavaa suunnitelmaa Vehoniemen lenkille. Siitä tarkemmin illemmalla jos innostusta löytyy

----------


## käpä

Tänään oli idässä ukkoja pyörimässä. Kolmeen eri junaan päädyin vajaan 3 h lenkillä.

----------


## znood

Koukkurahka-Taivalpirtti-Houkanvuori-Kaukajärvi polut huippukunnossa, ajettu jo suojan aikaan niin tamppaantuneet tasaiseksi. 
Ei ainuttakaan sulana olevaa suota tai kuraa! Reitit ehkä jopa paremmat kun koskaan keväällä.
Valmista tampattua uraa löytyy paljon kun hervantajärven parkkikselta lähtee latupohjaa Taivalpirtille päin.

----------


## pee

Joo, kyllä oli hyvät polut nastalliselle nakkikumille. Reitti: Papinmäki - laskettelurinne - Suolijärven ulkoilureitin eteläpuoli - Virolaisen itäpuoli - Rimminsuo - Koukkujärven länsipuoli - autiotupa - Oivio - Kirskaanniemi - Merunjärven eteläpuoli - Pehkusuo - Polunmäki - Rusko. Ainoastaan tuo Rimminsuo - Koukkujärvi - autiotupa -pätkä oli huonommin tampattua ja olisi melkein vaatinut läskin. Nastattomalla läskillä taas ei olisi juuri missään muualla pärjännyt.

Mihis huomenna?!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## noppa

Pumppu pomppinut pois pidikkeestään jossain Ylisenjärven suunnilla. Jos löytyy, niin täällä on vastakappale vapaana.

----------


## petentic

Aamuvirkuille pikailmoituksena jotta klo 0900 Tesoman uimahallilta atas Puuvuoren suuntaan. Topin tupa noin klo 1020, sieltä Puuvuoren kierto ja Koukun majalle ja jonnekin kohtaa Nokialle. Sarpatin kautta takaisin. Ei tuo itälenkki Vehoniemeen saanutkaan kannatusta... Nyt kun vihdoin sain nuo Dillinger 5:set alle niin pitäähän niitä ulkoiluttaa  :Hymy: 

Ainakin yksi kehveli nakkikumi lupasi tulla Topin tuvalta kyytiin. Leppoisaa retkivauhtia ajettaneen.

----------


## mallat jari

Päivällä ei pääse mutta illalla klo 17.00 meen ulkoiluttaa renkaita.Lammimpään majalta lähtö.Tervetuoa valolenkille.

----------


## petentic

Lauantain lähtö venyi 25 minuuttia, kun vaihdoin renkaita. Mainittakoon jotta ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä tuli hiki renkaanvaihdossa... Täytyi jaloilla polkea kumi pois vanteelta loppujen lopuksi. No, tänään sunnuntaina lähtö tapahtui aikataulussa ja Topin tuvallakin olin 1025 eli lähes aikataulussa  :Hymy:  49 km polkaisu, kolme oli enimmillään kuskeja. Päivän syherö. Keli oli nopea, kuski ei  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kalle H

> Tiedoksi tänne, että Nokian Melon voimalaitokselta ei pääse yli edes kävellen. Siellä on padon korjaustyöt menossa ja kulku estetty kokonaan.



Onkohan tuo pato vielä rempassa vai joko sen yli pääsee taas fillarilla?

----------


## Sampyla

Kulku padolla kielletty kunnes toisin ilmoitetaan. Tuskin aivan lähiaikoina tulee valmiiksi. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikolle tarjolle vähän erilainen pikkujoululenkki: Polkuja ja jouluvaloja. Klo 1830 Tessun uimahallilta, mukaan pääsee myös noin klo 19 Pyynikin näkötornilta. Varaa mukaan vähän käteistä, niin otetaan sopivassa välissä munkkikahvit/-kaakaot/-teet  :Hymy:  Tehokkaan valon lisäksi olisi hyvä, että fillarissa olisi liikennesääntökelpoinen tuikku, jottei häikäise urbaanilla alueella vastaantulijoita. Polkuvalokin kuitenkin tarvitaan. Tervetuloa!  :Hymy:

----------


## star trek

Pikkujoululenkille ei kerkee mutta huomenna to lähden klo. 17.00 ajelee nokian parhaita paloja lampunvalossa
n. 3h kesto ja vauhti ja teknisyys sovitetaan lähtijöiden mukaan. teretulemas.

----------


## petentic

Pikkujoululenkki keräsi 8 kuskia. Ajeltiin aikalailla suoraan näkötornille, missä oltiin klo 1905. Ketään ei ollut siellä passissa. Kierrettiin Hatanpään arboretum, Ratina, Tammerkoski, Tampella, Milavida ja Hämeenpuistoa pitkin munkille. Oli lähellä eeppinen moka: vetäjä muisti Pyynikin Munkkikahvilan mainoksen "yhdeksästä yhdeksään joka päivä", mutta kahvila olikin juuri sulkemassa! Kertoi kahvilan leidi jotta talvisin suljetaan kahdeksalta...  :Nolous:  Onneksi saimme kuitenkin takeaway-munkit  :Hymy:  Palattiin Pispalanharjun päältä, kierrettiin Pispalan kirkkopolku ja Mediapoliksen takaa yksi Ristimäen poluista. Kiitokset mukana olleille!

Onkos tämänpäiväisen star trekin lenkin lähtöpaikka Team F40?

----------


## star trek

Jep unohtu laittaa lähtöpaikka, se on siis F40

----------


## peeppa

Ensin kiitokset Juhalle hyvästä Nokian valolenkistä ja sitten teidoksi tänne, että Harjuniityn uuden alueen ja Harjuniityn koulun välissä oli käynyt metsäkone tekemässä täystuhoa. Toisin sanoen Paskonkallion ja Heposuon välissä menevä polku on käyttökelvoton. Muutenkin oli koneet mellastaneet, joten kannattaa varautua tunkkaamiseen kun tällä suunnalla liikkuu...

----------


## juhhau

Idän torstailenkki heitetty. Saatiin kokoon neljän polkijan ryhmä, jolla kierrettiin Lamminrahka ja lasketeltiin lopuks Mannerheimin kallioilta takaisin Prismalle. Vähän on varovaisesti ollut osanottajia tälle lenkille,vaikka polut ovat huippukunnossa?

----------


## troh

Torstailenkkien mainostaminen on jäänyt vähäiseksi, koska itse en ehdi mukaan muiden kiireiden takia. Osanotto jää pieneksi, jos ei etukäteen mainosta. Niimpä tehtävään tarvittaisiin pieni ryhmä innokkaita vetäjiä, jotka päivittäisivät myös tilanteen tänne foorumille. Se on vähänniinkun valtatyhjiö, jonka voi helposti täyttää, jos vain haluaa.

Hienoa, että olette kuitenkin ajaneet. Aina kannattaa ajaa.

----------


## star trek

Foorumin voima lenkkien mainostamisessa on vaan huomattavati vähentynyt kun Facebook, whatsapp ym. tiedotuskanavat jyrää, niissä tosin se hunopuoli että
piirit pienempiä joten kaikkien tietoon on vaikeampi saada lenkkikutsuja mutta toisaalta ei siellä maastossa yli 20 kuskin porukkaa välttämättä tartte ollakaan että
eteneminen olis sujuvaa.

----------


## -VsQ-

Jos löytyis joku aktiivinen joka pistäis pystyyn whatsappiin tms. lenkinspeksausryhmän ja sitä mainostettiin täällä aktiivisesti ja saatais sitä kautta osallistujia. Toki Whatsappin ryhmäkoko raja voi asettaa haasteita...

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juhhau

Näinhän se taitaa olla, ilman vonkaamista saa yksin veivata. Nyt sitten vaan kaikki tahtotilassaan aikovat, rohkeasti käsi pystyyn muille empiville merkiksi!

----------


## petentic

Lauantaina tai sunnuntaina ketään lähdössä ajamaan? Talvipäivänseisausajoon ei nyt pääse, mutta 2-3 h maastolenkin ehtisi ajaa.

----------


## käpä

Idässä oli eilen joku juna mennyt Katajärven laavun kautta hyville poluille.  Mikä lie juna se onkaan ollut?
Itse päätän monesti aikalailla viimetipassa fiiliksen pohjalta mitä  tulee tehtyä ja yleensä
a) valitsen lajin kelin mukaan
b) lähteä pyörällä/hiihtäen kotoa 
b) koluta yleensä vaikeimmat paikat
c) ajaa fiiliksen mukaan sopivaa vauhtia ilman reittisuunnitelmaa


Lenkkihuutelu  viimetipassa ei yleensä johda minkäänlaiseen reagointiin. Toki täällä  syjässä kun asustaan, ja muillakin jos samat kriteerit kuin minulla  ei  kavereita löydy.

Torstailenkkien speksit on kaikkien tiedossa,  joten se olkoot omalla paikallaan ilman ilmoitteluakin. Itsekin sinne  aina välillä ilmaannun ja muutaman kerran yksinkin on saanut soveltaa  omaa fiilistä.

Viikonlopun pitkät lenkit olisi mukavia porukassa  ja varsinkin niistä toivoisi enempi ilmoittelua. Star Trek saa omista  ilmoitteluistaan 10 -.
Idässä on ainakin ollut  watsappi ryhmä ja ei  sekään oikein ole toiminut. Epäilen, ettei koko Tampereen ryhmä toimisi  senkään vertaa. 

Olisko huomenna innokkaita idän kiertäjiä esim.  Ruutanan Shelliltä lähtien klo 10:30 ?  Kesto 3-4 h ja kolutaan vähemmän  ajettuja baanoja (ei ehkä aivan noviiseille).

----------


## Pexxi

Ruutana olis kyllä joku kerta hyvä mutta huomenna ei taida onnistua. Ihmiset suotta jännittää laittaa näitä lenkkejä, varmaan pelkäävät etteivät osaa ja vertailevat näihin vuosia lenkkejä vetäneisiin. Mitä sen väliä jos ei mee täydellisesti, kunhan pistää etukäteen suunnilleen mitä on ajatellut. Kesto ja kenelle sopii noin suunnilleen. Kuten käpäkin laittoi. Varmaan yks mikä vetäjän pitäisi muistaa on se, että hännillä tullaan pari napsua "kovempaa". Ja muutenkin vetäjällä on helpointa kun voi ajaa omalla rytmillä. Ja uskaltaa lähteä mukaan vaikka ei oliskaan se tuttu vetäjä.

----------


## tmile

> Olisko huomenna innokkaita idän kiertäjiä esim.  Ruutanan Shelliltä lähtien klo 10:30 ?  Kesto 3-4 h ja kolutaan vähemmän  ajettuja baanoja (ei ehkä aivan noviiseille).



Mää voisin tulla, harkitsin jopa retkiluistelua mutta ehkä pyöräily on terveellisempää.

----------


## juhhau

Vahva ehkä Ruutanalle jos tuo 3 tuntia ei tarkoita sitä, että vedetään 4 h lenkki kolmeen tuntiin.

----------


## star trek

Täytyy kattoo jos aamulla olis virkeenä nii vois ruutanaan lähtee, mutta ei voi luvata varmaks.

----------


## noppa

Hyvin oli Harjuniityssä läski/laiha-juna tampannut polkua. Annatteko pari jälkeä reissusta, niin päivitellään motojen riehumiset karttaan.

----------


## käpä

Huominen Ruutanasta ajelu anyway. Jos ei kauheaa ryysistä voitaisi siirtää lähtöä vaikka meille - pääse kaukomatkalaiset vaikka suihkuun.
Aamulla päivitystä tilanteesta.

----------


## viva

> Hyvin oli Harjuniityssä läski/laiha-juna tampannut polkua. Annatteko pari jälkeä reissusta, niin päivitellään motojen riehumiset karttaan.



Jälki kiinnostaisi. Huomenna noin klo 10 alkaen olen liikkeellä lännessä: lähden Siurosta, suunnitelma Ketaranvuori, Ruutana (eri kuin em) ja Harjuniittykin, etenkin jos löytyy muita ajajia. Olen myös vapaa ehdotuksille tällä suunnalla  :Hymy:

----------


## juhhau

> Huominen Ruutanasta ajelu anyway. Jos ei kauheaa ryysistä voitaisi siirtää lähtöä vaikka meille - pääse kaukomatkalaiset vaikka suihkuun.
> Aamulla päivitystä tilanteesta.



Osalistuminen varmistui Ruutanan lenkille tänään. Lähtöpaikkaa vielä varmistellaan.

----------


## star trek

Täältä nokialta tulee myös yks ruutanaan, shelli käy hyvin lähtöpaikaks.

----------


## mallat jari

Talvipäivän seisausta odotellessa,maastolenkkiä Kolmenkulman ABC sunnuntaina.Startti 10.00.Koukkua takaa ja Nokiaa.Noin 3h suunnillee rennolla matkavauhdilla. 



> Lauantaina tai sunnuntaina ketään lähdössä ajamaan? Talvipäivänseisausajoon ei nyt pääse, mutta 2-3 h maastolenkin ehtisi ajaa.

----------


## käpä

Ruutanan lenkki siis Shelliltä klo 10:30.

----------


## noppa

> Jälki kiinnostaisi.



Tässä on mun jälki, mutta tämä on kartoitushöntyilyä, joten ei kannata seurata. Exportin saa valikosta.

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display...12060-map.html

----------


## star trek

Hieno lenkki tänään ruutanasta kiitos Pekka. Mukava välillä ajella perässä mistään mitään tietämättä :-)
Kyllä siellä idässä hyviä talvipolkuja on.

----------


## perttime

Näköjään tulee pyörätiepyöräilyyn reittimuutoksia, kun Hervannanvaltaväylän varsi Vuohenojalta melkein Prismalle suljetaan työmaan vuoksi.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään metsätonttujen etsimistä metsäpoluilta Tesoman uimahallin parkkipaikalta 18.30 alkaen.Luvassa nastakeli.Tuu mukaan rauhoittuu ennen jouluhässäkää.

----------


## luikku

Osaisko joku antaa kuntoraporttia Tampere-Pirkkala -seudun poluista? Onko vesijäätä, sohjomuhjua, sulaa vai kaikkea siltä väliltä viime päivien säiden jälkeen? 

Nimim. tartteis joulunpyhiksi tekemistä.

----------


## velib

Tähän samalla pikakysely kaupin poluista, tarviikohan siellä nyt nastat vai pärjääkö läskillä?

----------


## thunder

Ainakin eilen ja tänään Lempäälä-Pirkkala akselilla Ice spiker oli minimivaatimus. Nopeasti häviää vaan tuo jää kun on lämmintä. Kohta pärjää metsässä suvikumeilla.

----------


## luikku

> Osaisko joku antaa kuntoraporttia Tampere-Pirkkala -seudun poluista? Onko vesijäätä, sohjomuhjua, sulaa vai kaikkea siltä väliltä viime päivien säiden jälkeen? 
> 
> Nimim. tartteis joulunpyhiksi tekemistä.



Itselleni vastaten n. tunnin Pirkkala-testilenkin perusteella: kaikkeahan sieltä löytyi tänään, riippuen maastonkohdasta ja polun viimeaikaisesta käyttöasteesta. Hiha-arviolta suhde oli 10-20-70 (normaalihko talvipito lumella-täysin sula kesäkeli-muhkurainen vesijää). Kaikki siirtymät, eli kelvit ja pikkutiet muhkurajäässä. Ilman nastoja en lähtisi, vaikka sulilla osuuksilla vähän ikävästi rapsuu ja luistaa kivien kylkiin. Yhteevetona, ihan ajettava keli mutta nastat tarvitaan.

----------


## velib

> Tähän samalla pikakysely kaupin poluista, tarviikohan siellä nyt nastat vai pärjääkö läskillä?



Vastaanpa minäkin itselleni. Kaupin poluilla suhde oli hieman toisinpäin, 70-20-10: sula, vesijää, lumi. Latupohjat olivat aivan peilijäässä, ilman nastoja ei tuonne kannata nyt lähteä.

----------


## troh

Viikko sitten keskiviikkolenkillä näytti vielä tältä

----------


## Iglumies

Hiljasta on prismalla, yksin saa ajella. 

muoks. Speksien mukaan kumminkin ajelin  :Hymy: 
Lauantaina parituntia rauhallista aattoajelua Lamminrahkan suuntaan alkaen klo 10, Martinpellonkadun päästä kääntöpaikalta.

----------


## LJL

Olisin lähtenyt klo 10 lenkuralle (ollaan Nokialla joulunvietossa) mutta izmo sanoi että sataa joten menin saunaan

----------


## star trek

Ihan kuiva sukka oli ku kahden tunnin lenkki tänään. Tapaninpäivänä olis tarkotus tehdä seuraava lenkki.

----------


## izmo

> Olisin lähtenyt klo 10 lenkuralle (ollaan Nokialla joulunvietossa) mutta izmo sanoi että sataa joten menin saunaan



mutta kävi ehkä tuuria jos kesäkumilla oisit lähtenyt... paikoin on Nokian kalliot jäässä ja tänään satava vesi liukasti maastoo vielä

----------


## peeppa

Pari läskiä lähdössä huomenna keskiviikkona aamupäivällä tutkimaan Tupsuvuoren polkuja Etelä-Nokialla, saa liittyä seuraan. Lähtö klo 10 Taivalkunnantien liikenneympyrästä. Matkaa tulee 30-40km, ei ehkä ihan aloittelijoille vaikka ei kyllä mitään kisa vauhtiakaan mennä...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iglumies

Tänään olis ilman nastoja ollu huonoa eteneminen, paitsi Kaupin rannassa, jossa kuivaa. Muualla kivet ja juuret ohuen jään peitossa, osa vähän paksumman kuuran alla

----------


## LJL

> Pari läskiä lähdössä huomenna keskiviikkona aamupäivällä tutkimaan Tupsuvuoren polkuja Etelä-Nokialla, saa liittyä seuraan. Lähtö klo 10 Taivalkunnantien liikenneympyrästä. Matkaa tulee 30-40km, ei ehkä ihan aloittelijoille vaikka ei kyllä mitään kisa vauhtiakaan mennä...



Jos saa laihalla retropyörällä lähteä niin liityn mielelläni seuraan! Harjuniityssä oli tänään varsin hyvä keli ajella suvikumeksella mutta rengaspaineiden on oltava alhaiset

----------


## peeppa

> Jos saa laihalla retropyörällä lähteä niin liityn mielelläni seuraan! Harjuniityssä oli tänään varsin hyvä keli ajella suvikumeksella mutta rengaspaineiden on oltava alhaiset



Saa liittyä. Osa Tupsuvuoren poluista vähemmän ajettuja polkuja, joten läskillä pääsee ehkä helpommin. Mutta maa ja polut jäässä niin pääsee varmasti kapeallakin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Saa liittyä. Osa Tupsuvuoren poluista vähemmän ajettuja polkuja, joten läskillä pääsee ehkä helpommin. Mutta maa ja polut jäässä niin pääsee varmasti kapeallakin...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



pääseekö itte ylikuntomies Melon yli ?

sää ennuste on nyt semmonen että jää on ja pysyy polulla...

----------


## LJL

> Saa liittyä. Osa Tupsuvuoren poluista vähemmän ajettuja polkuja, joten läskillä pääsee ehkä helpommin. Mutta maa ja polut jäässä niin pääsee varmasti kapeallakin...



Voin ottaa läskinkin appiukkelilta lainaan, mutta en oo mikään fani  :Leveä hymy:  Mietin asiaa. Onko Taivalkunnantien ympyrä se iso siinä alkupäässä?

----------


## peeppa

Kummallakin varmasti pääsee. Ja kyllä, juuri se ympyrä Taivalkunnantien alkupäässä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Kummallakin varmasti pääsee. Ja kyllä, juuri se ympyrä Taivalkunnantien alkupäässä.



Ekselent. Otan läskin ja tulen siirtymän autolla  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Tulossa n. 5min myöhässä

----------


## LJL

Loistava 3h lenkura, kiitos mukavasta ajoseurasta. Ps. Läski oli oikea valinta

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki normaalisti Tesomalta 18.30.

----------


## peeppa

> Loistava 3h lenkura, kiitos mukavasta ajoseurasta. Ps. Läski oli oikea valinta



Kiitos seurasta, vetäjä tsippas täysin Tupsuvuoren sekä sitä seuranneeseen Römövuoren nousuun. Vähän enemmän piti Taivalkunnan polkuja kierrellä, mutta hyvä lenkki tästäkin tuli. Tiedoksi, että Tupsuvuorella hevoset tallanneet polut monin paikoin pehemällä kelillä huonoon kuntoon. Olisi ollut kyllä kapealla renkaalla ankeaa ajettavaa. Muuten polut oli hyvässä kunnossa ja ilman nastoja pärjäsi hyvin.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...d6395a85be75ca

----------


## Iglumies

Idässä hyvät polut, nastarenkaalle, klo18 Prismalta.

----------


## Iglumies

Polut oli hyvät, risteykset vaan huonosti merkattu hirvitunnelille mennessä  :Hymy:  anteeksi sille Orangeherralle, koitettiin vielä puolituntia etsiä tuloksetta (no hukkas etsintäpartiotkin hetkeks toisensa)

----------


## LJL

Erittäin nolo kysyä mutta onko joku menossa huomenna ajamaan tre/nokia? Vuosi sitten oli kunnia osallistua laadulliseen uudenvuodenajoon.

----------


## ViliA

> Erittäin nolo kysyä mutta onko joku menossa huomenna ajamaan tre/nokia? Vuosi sitten oli kunnia osallistua laadulliseen uudenvuodenajoon.



Mahdollisesti oon ajamassa mut max.2h aamusta/aamupäivästä ja ehkä vähän reippaampaa vauhtia julkujärven suuntaan,  mut vielä on aikataulu vähän auki. Polkujen kunnosta en tiedä mut täpärissä alla nastat, joten lähden sillä joka tapauksessa(läski on kehveli). 
Tarkennan illasta suunnitelmaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Tarkennan illasta suunnitelmaa



Ok, vakoilen. 

Allekirjoittaneen kunto keskinkertainen ja tekniikka huono, kalustona joko oma 26 äkseetäysjousto kesäkumeilla ja appiukon hyväksi havaittu läski, jolla tosin en osaa ajaa. Izmon kanssa kun olin niin tuli palautetta hitaudesta. Eli näillä mainospuheilla voin lähteä yrittämään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Julkujärven maastot huomattavasti helpompia kun mitä toissa päivänä vedettiin. Vauhti sellasta ripeetä retkivauhtia. Mut palataan illalla asiaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Julkujärven maastot huomattavasti helpompia kun mitä toissa päivänä vedettiin. Vauhti sellasta ripeetä retkivauhtia. Mut palataan illalla asiaan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Julkujärvellä ois odottanut jää... Harjuniitty kallio ja Halimaa kallio varauksella ajettavia kesäkumilla nyt

----------


## ViliA

Oli kyllä aika kamalaa polkua kesäkumilla, onneks vaihdoin nastat aamulla pois ni ei tarttenu LJL:n liukastella yksinään. Mut hyvää polkua oli Harjuniityssä tarjolla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Oli kyllä aika kamalaa polkua kesäkumilla, onneks vaihdoin nastat aamulla pois ni ei tarttenu LJL:n liukastella yksinään. Mut hyvää polkua oli Harjuniityssä tarjolla



Oli kyllä mukavaa vaikkakin liukasta, mulle tuli 3h/49km kiemura. Ehdottomasti pisteet sympatia-kesäkumeista erityisesti ottaen huomioon kuinka hirveä valinta se oli  :Leveä hymy:  Yhdessä asfalttisiirtymäylämäessä tuli syke-enkat, izmo keulassa niin sanotussa "flunssassa"..

----------


## ytte07

Jos joku tänään ajelee Nokialla jossain Koukkujärven nurkilla niin voisko saada hiukan infoo poluista? Meinaten sitä että miten toi tänään satanu lumi ja polkujen mahdolliset jäät nivoutu yhteen. Huomenna alkaa vapaat ja vielä ehtis tarvittaessa vaihtaan nastat alle.

----------


## Ju$$i

^Kyllä nyt on vielä nastakeli, niin kauan kunnes tulee kunnolla lunta. On polkuja missä pärjää ilmakin, mutta missä on enempi kävelty, niin polut on jäässä. Ja onhan siirtymilläkin jäisiä paikkoja. Tänäänkin oli oltu paljon kyljellään Kaupissa ja Lamminpäässä niin kävellen kuin pyörälläkin. Nokialla on liukasta myös. Ei ne nastat nyt niin haitaksi asti ole, etteikö niillä ajelisi.

----------


## T_Kn

Samaa mieltä, tässä ehtopäivästi ajelin Hervannan tienoilla ja ei olisi tullut nastoitta mitään. Paikoin kyllä sutivat nekin suht hyvin, lieneekö spikerit rullattu jo asfaltilla turhan kuperiksi.

----------


## izmo

> Jos joku tänään ajelee Nokialla jossain Koukkujärven nurkilla niin voisko saada hiukan infoo poluista? Meinaten sitä että miten toi tänään satanu lumi ja polkujen mahdolliset jäät nivoutu yhteen. Huomenna alkaa vapaat ja vielä ehtis tarvittaessa vaihtaan nastat alle.



Koukkujärven latupohjakin oli paikoin liukas nastoilla kun se lumi  oli tullut jään päälle ja nasta ei löytänyt pitoo jäästä

----------


## Iglumies

Hepovuoresta pääsi ilman nastoja yli, Alasjärven juurakko ja lahdentien vieruspolkukin meni ihan mallikkaasti.
Varovainen kyllä sai olla.

----------


## ytte07

Ok. Pitääpä puljata nastat alle jos huomenna olis ajopäivä. Kiitoksia infosta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Näytti aika lipoista olleen Tuomisentien jatkeelta Pitkäjärvelle ajelleilla nastattomalla läskipyörällä ja maastopyörällä, jossa vain edessä ISP. Toivottavasti pääsitte ehjänä perille. Oli kyllä välillä tilanteita, vaikka oli ISP:t molemmissa päissä.

----------


## Two-Shoes

Löytyykö täältä Tampereen itä puolelta ketään aloittelevaa tai muuten vaan hyvin rauhallista lenkki seuraa maastoon? 

Itsellä on kyllä harrastus vuosia jo kohta 20. Tässä on vaan koko syksyn ollut vähän terveys mitä sattuu, eikä selkä vieläkään ole kunnossa, joten pohjalta olisi taas lähdettävä kuntoa rakentamaan. Olisi kiva käydä vetämässä hyvin rauhallisia metsä lenkkejä mutta olisi kivempi jos olisi ajoseuraa.

----------


## ytte07

En ehtinyt tänään Koukun maastoihin. Tyydyin kotinurkille ketaran poluille ja kiersin vielä lopuksi linnavuoren pururadan kautta himaan. Polut oli parempia ajaa mutta metsäautotiet ja pururata nosti kylmää hikee otsalle. Mulla on läskissä floaterit harvalla nastalla ja tuli kyllä välillä mieleen josko dremelillä tekis lisää reikiä nastoille.

----------


## izmo

Koukkujärven latupohjakin varmaan eilen vielä siinä kunnossa että nastakin ois voinut lähtee liukuun alamäessä....

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikon talvilenkki klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta. Piiiitkästä aikaa aidosti talvista! Jos laskee -15:ta kylmemmäksi lämpö, saatan jänistää. Voisi ajaa Koukun majalle ja takaisin, saattaa juuri ehtiä kahteen tuntiin...

----------


## velib

Pärjääkö lännessä läskillä ilman nastoja?

----------


## petentic

Jaa-a, suurimmaksi osaksi ehtivät polut sulaa maapinnalle asti. Eli veikkaisin 70/30 ei jäätä/jäätä. Itse en ole poluille ehtinyt kahteen viikkoon :# Jari, star trek ja Api osannetvat paremmin kertoa?

----------


## peeppa

Ainakin edellispäivänä pärjäsi Sarpatinharjulla vaikka Nokian kalliot taisi kyllä olla ihan jäässä. 
Onko tänään tulossa porukkaa Tesomalle? Lupaa -18, mutta eiköhän metsässä tarkene...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velib

Mä olen luultavasti tulossa jos töistä ehdin, kunhan vaan saan kaluston valittua. Laihassa olis nastat mutta lumipöpperössä on mukavampi ajella läskillä.

----------


## petentic

Juu eiköhän, vaikka ennuste on nyt -19 ja tuulen kanssa vaikutus kuin -25.  :No huh!:  Vältetään hikoilua  :Hymy:

----------


## peeppa

Hyvä, tulossa ollaan nastattomalla läskillä, kun kerrankin sopii aikatauluihin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## willes

Vahva ehkä ellei kapitalisti riistä töihin

----------


## velib

> Löytyykö täältä Tampereen itä puolelta ketään aloittelevaa tai muuten vaan hyvin rauhallista lenkki seuraa maastoon? 
> 
> Itsellä on kyllä harrastus vuosia jo kohta 20. Tässä on vaan koko syksyn ollut vähän terveys mitä sattuu, eikä selkä vieläkään ole kunnossa, joten pohjalta olisi taas lähdettävä kuntoa rakentamaan. Olisi kiva käydä vetämässä hyvin rauhallisia metsä lenkkejä mutta olisi kivempi jos olisi ajoseuraa.



Meillä on pieni porukka, jolla tulee ajettua rauhallisia lenkkejä Kaupissa. Lähtöpaikka on kuitenkin keskustassa. Pidemmille lenkeille paremmalla ajalla toki voi lähteä vähän kauemmaksikin. Itäpuolella oli jossain vaiheessa jonkin verran lenkkitarjontaa täällä foorumilla, mutta nyt tosiaan ollut hiljaista lukuun ottamatta torstailenkkiä. Nekin taitaa tosin välillä olla vähän rauhallisempia? Helpointa on varmaan ilmoitella täällä milloin ja mistä on lähdössä, eiköhän välillä saa jonkun mukaankin.

----------


## Vesilax

Laitetaan tämä maantieketjuun laittamani kysely tännekin, saattaa olla parempi kohderyhmä(?).
--
Olisiko kellään halukkuutta lähteä talviselle soratielenkille Vesilahdelle? Täällä riittää rauhallisia soratiepätkiä luonnon keskellä! Katselin, että sunnuntaina sää vaikuttaisi pikästä aikaa siltä että mieli tekee ulos viettämään laatuaikaa (ja kokeilemaan uusia talvikenkiä). Ajattelin ottaa hieman evästä reppuun ja pysähtyä yhdelle kodalle niitä nauttimaan. Itsellä alla maasturi nastakumeilla mutta cyclolla pärjännee ihan hyvin. Jos saan kavereita niin voitaisiin sovittaa pituus halujen mukaan vaikka 50-80km välille (jotain tämän kaltaista https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/957887224# ?). Nopeus olisi rauhallista, selkeesti alle 20. Jos yhtään kolahtaa niin pistäppä ajatuksia niin speksataan hieman lisää. Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 10.30 aikoihin.

----------


## petentic

Talvisoratielenkit ovat kyllä jees! Viitapohjan suunnalla Paarlahden kierto on yksi helmi sellaiseen. En taida sunnuntaina ehtiä kuitenkaan mukaan...

...Tänään länsipoluille klo 13 Tesoman uimahallilta. Nyt voisi käydä ajamassa Koukun majalle ja sieltä jotain reittiä Pinsiöön Teletappimaa ja Puuvuori, ja Julkun ja Pikku-Ahveniston kautta takaisin.

Ai niin, viime keskiviikkona meitä oli neljä kuurapartaa. Ajeltiin hissukseen Hatolansuo, Haukiluomaa ja Tohlopinsuo. Olemattoman vähän oli jäätä, kesäkumeilla pärjäsi hyvin.

----------


## petentic

Neljä kuskia oli Tessun lähdössä. Vastaan tuli ainakin kolme ketjunpyörittäjää, mutta eivät liittyneet junaan... Koukulla käytiin, muttä Pinsiön suunnalla ei, koska aikataulu. Kiitokset mukana olleille

----------


## viva

Kiitoksia hyvää kuntoilua oli ja vähän ohuemmallakin kumilla pärjäsi parin paksumman perässä  :Hymy:  Lenkki on nähtävissä SportsTrackerissa, sieltä voi myös hakea vinkkiä mitä polkuja Siurosta löytyykään kun siitä tuli juteltua: http://www.sports-tracker.com/view_profile/vvv

----------


## Pexxi

"Itä-Tampereella" (Orivesi) huomenna. Semmoista ulkoiluajelua poluilla, osa umpostakin.





> La ja su klo 10.35 liikuntahallilta Lidlin puoleisesta päästä tai 11.00 PEH. Lidliltä varmaan kolmisen tuntia, jompana kumpana päivänä vähän oikotien tutkimista.

----------


## ytte07

Ajelin äsken Nokialta Siuroon. Läksin myllyhaasta ja sieltä latupohjia harjuniittyyn. Sieltä izmon kalliopolun kautta korvolaan ja ruutanalle. Vaihdoin ennen reissua nastat pois ja bud+JJ tilalle. Oikein hyvin toimi. Satanut loska syöny jäät alta pois. Loppumatkasta alko jo jopa hieman rapista renkaan alla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Sohjoiseksi pistää taas keliä, mutta jospa jotain polkua vielä pääsisi... Keskiviikon kevyttä taas Tesoman uimahallilta klo 18.30. Tervetuloa!

----------


## petentic

Olikin lähdettäessä sopivasti asteen pakkasella, joten polut olivat kovettuneet elikkäs jäätyneet. Totesivat nastattomilla ajaneet jotta hyvin pääsi, ei ollut liukasta. Käytiin toteamassa jotta Mustavuorella lasketellaan jo. Sieltä alas tullessa vetäjä hieman harhautui ja valitisi vähäpolkuisen siirtymän Ikurin läpi... Ajettiin sitten tutut Hatolansuo, Haukiluoma ja Tohloppi. Yksi kapearenkainen ja monta paksukumista, olikohan jakauma 1+10. Kiitokset osallistujille! Viikon päästä taas, ellei satu viikonlopulle ajoja!

----------


## jketola

Kiitokset lenkistä! Pito poluilla oli kiva yllätys.

----------


## jiipee111

Kiitokset lenkistä. Yllätyin miten hyvin pysyin aloittelijana matkassa. Ja kiitokset valojen lainasta, nyt voi aloittaa loputtoman varustelukierteen  :Vink:

----------


## juhhau

Tänään olisi itälenkin vuoro Linnainmaan Prismalta klo 18 - 20. Yksi hiutale lunta, - 3 °C lämpöä ja 6 m/s myötätuulta luvassa, eli ihan kelvollisen keli metsäpyöräilyyn.

----------


## Jukahia

1:52 h kieputettiin viittä kampea ja +18km tuli kierreltyä. Niin kulki hyvin paksut,kapeat ja plussa, kun polut on baanaa. 

https://www.movescount.com/moves/move138141677

katsotaan saatteko auki, muutan huomenna koneella asetuksia jos on private...

----------


## ytte07

Siurossa Ketaranvuoren alueella tapahtuu. Kaks mettäkonetta on niittänyt tuon kuvassa olevan pisteen aluetta reilusti. Tuon kuvassa olevan pisteen alla olevan suolammen ympäri menee hyvä polku. Koneet käyneet lähimmillään 10m päässä. Vielä oli muutkin polut säästynyt. Saas kattoo mihin asti menevät. Jälki on kyllä aika karua...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CubeRider

> https://www.movescount.com/moves/move138141677
> 
> katsotaan saatteko auki, muutan huomenna koneella asetuksia jos on private...




Aukeaa kyllä.. Tarkistelin vain koordinaatteja minne saat mehupisteen ja mökäfoonin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## viva

> Siurossa Ketaranvuoren alueella tapahtuu. Kaks mettäkonetta on niittänyt tuon kuvassa olevan pisteen aluetta reilusti. Tuon kuvassa olevan pisteen alla olevan suolammen ympäri menee hyvä polku. Koneet käyneet lähimmillään 10m päässä. Vielä oli muutkin polut säästynyt. Saas kattoo mihin asti menevät. Jälki on kyllä aika karua...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Harmi kuulla - mutta pitää etsiä uudet reitit jos pahemmin jyrätään.
Huomiselle vapautui yllättäen aikaa ja ajattelin käyttää sen fillaroimiseen  :Hymy: 
Kehitin suunnitelman Tre-Siuro talviajelusta, reitti voisi olla about Pyynikki (n. klo 12 liikkeelle) - Tesoma uimahalli (n. klo 13) - Sarpatti - F40 (ehkä 14:30) - Harjuniitty - Ruutana. Leppoisaa menoa talvesta nautiskellen. Muita innostuneita?

----------


## pee

Tuomisentien kiertopolku on tukittu kaatamalla puita melkein koko polun matkalta. Pihan läpi sen sijaan pääsee esteettä. Mistähän nyt tuulee?!

----------


## janip

> Tuomisentien kiertopolku on tukittu kaatamalla puita melkein koko polun matkalta. Pihan läpi sen sijaan pääsee esteettä. Mistähän nyt tuulee?!



Ihan saman huomasin äsken. Onko kellään tietoa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna 11.00 UKK parkkis lähtö katajajärven laavun suuntaan.Varusteena maastopyöräksi soveltuva väline.Jotain purtavaa reppuun.Rento matkavauhti.n4 h.Oiskos  mukaan lähtiöitä.

----------


## JLillia

> Ihan saman huomasin äsken. Onko kellään tietoa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kävin tarkistamassa paikan ja aika lohduton näkyhän siellä Tuomisentien kierrolla odotti. Tosiaan rankaa ja pikkukuusta on aseteltu väylälle pidemmälle matkalle ja luvan kanssa laitetut opaskyltit viety pois. Soitin maanomistajalle aiheesta ja oli kovasti ihmeissään moisesta. Ei tiennyt asiasta ja sanoi, ettei hänelle tietenkään ole mitään ongelmaa jo olemassa olevien polkujen käytöstä, kuten jo aiemminkin oli sovittu.
Eli ilmeisesti joku luvatta tukkii polkua toisen mailla (siis eihän jokamiehenoikeuksia voi rajoittaa mutta olis edes omalla tontilla sitten). Viestilappu yhteystiedoilla tms? Muita ideoita?

----------


## pee

> Kävin tarkistamassa paikan ja aika lohduton näkyhän siellä Tuomisentien kierrolla odotti. Tosiaan rankaa ja pikkukuusta on aseteltu väylälle pidemmälle matkalle ja luvan kanssa laitetut opaskyltit viety pois. Soitin maanomistajalle aiheesta ja oli kovasti ihmeissään moisesta. Ei tiennyt asiasta ja sanoi, ettei hänelle tietenkään ole mitään ongelmaa jo olemassa olevien polkujen käytöstä, kuten jo aiemminkin oli sovittu.
> Eli ilmeisesti joku luvatta tukkii polkua toisen mailla (siis eihän jokamiehenoikeuksia voi rajoittaa mutta olis edes omalla tontilla sitten). Viestilappu yhteystiedoilla tms? Muita ideoita?



Puut oli kaadettu tallin viereiselle kiinteistölle, jonka tunnus on 211-401-6-0 . Onko tuolla kiinteistöllä sama omistaja kuin tallilla?

----------


## JLillia

> Puut oli kaadettu tallin viereiselle kiinteistölle, jonka tunnus on 211-401-6-0 . Onko tuolla kiinteistöllä sama omistaja kuin tallilla?



Eri omistajat. Tallin omistajan toivewsta alunperin lähdettiin merkkaamaan olemassa olevaa kiertopolku 6-0:n omistajan luvalla. 6-0:n omistajaan olin siis yhteydessä. Hämärää.

----------


## pee

Eli joku on nyt käynyt kaatamassa puita toisen maalla ja vielä sillä pyrkinyt estämään ulkoilijoiden lisäksi maanomistajankin liikkumisen tuota koneuraa pitkin. Jos olisin kyseisen kiinteistön omistaja, tekisin kyllä rikosilmoituksen.

Ulkoilijana eniten vituttaa se, miten voi olla noin mulkku, että näkee tuollaisen asian takia kauhean vaivan kaatamalla puuta jo olemassa olevalle kulku-uralle. En ymmärrä, miten tuossa kulkeminen haittaa ketään.

----------


## aautio

Jos puut on joku ulkopuolinen kiusallaan laittanut, niin voitaisiin käydä auttamassa maanomistajaa siivoamisessa. Mennään porukalla nostamaan rungot pois polulta huomenna illalla?

Oli kyllä todella nähty vaivaa polulla kulkemisen estämiseksi.

----------


## pee

Jos maanomistaja itse ei ole tuota tuhoa tehnyt ja haluaa kaadetuista rungoista korvaukset, niin tohtiiko noita ennen asian selvittämistä ilman lupaa siivoilla? Olen kyllä valmis tulemaan mukaan siivoamaan, jos tarvitsee.

----------


## kaakku

Huh heijaa mitä meininkiä. Talkoosiivoukselle peukku, mutta selvitetään tosin ensin pitääkö tuhotyöt dokumentoida ennen siivousta.

----------


## aautio

Niin siis meinasin siivouksella sitä että 3-4 hlön voimin nostetaan tukit pois polulta. Jos olis joku talja ja pätkä köyttä, niin vois liikahtaa helpomminkin.

----------


## aautio

Ne on noin 4 metrisiä pätkiä useimmat.

----------


## Itsok

Multa saa pinotavarasakset lainaan leinolasta, jos menette siivoamaan. Sitä ooko kotona oikeaan aikaan on vähän arvotus.

----------


## pee

Tuommoista on heti Kaukajärven päässä. Mun mielestä sinne on kaadettu kyllä paljon ihan hyvää puutakin eikä vain kuivaneita runkoja.


Liekö asiasta selvinnyt jotain lisää?

----------


## JLillia

Viestittelin tänään omistajan kanssa hänen toiveistaan ja laitoin kuvakaappaukset siivoussuunnitelmista. Ohessa kommentti:

"Mää voin käydä ne koneella keräilemässä ni saa pois heti sieltä, kävin kattomassa päivällä. Ihan oli reilun kokosta runkoa."

Eli homma hoitunee parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla ja näin siis asianomistajakin on käynyt paikan päällä toteamassa tilanteen. Kiittelin kovasti.

----------


## -VsQ-

> Viestittelin tänään omistajan kanssa hänen toiveistaan ja laitoin kuvakaappaukset siivoussuunnitelmista. Ohessa kommentti:
> 
> "Mää voin käydä ne koneella keräilemässä ni saa pois heti sieltä, kävin kattomassa päivällä. Ihan oli reilun kokosta runkoa."
> 
> Eli homma hoitunee parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla ja näin siis asianomistajakin on käynyt paikan päällä toteamassa tilanteen. Kiittelin kovasti.



Hieno homma  :Hymy:  Toimis aina näin

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Hyvä että maanomistaja hoitaa siivoamisen, mutta taitaa olla kovin todennäköistä, että haitanteot jatkuvat. Oliko tuo aikeissa selvityttää asiaa?

----------


## Pexxi

Melkoista touhua. Riistakameraa vaan kehiin. Vai?

----------


## Dalmore

Mites tämä frisbeegolf projekti Alasjärvellä? Tutun näköinen polunpätkä kuvassa http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...sbeegolfkeskus

----------


## kaakku

"Radan suunnittelussa on myös otettu huomioon alueella olevien polkujen turvallinen käyttö tulevaisuudessa."

----------


## pee

Kai se tuo Tuomisentien "Oddjob" tulee sinnekin:




(anteeksi OT)

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikko! Klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta poluille. 2 h ajelua. Hyvä talvisää. Tervetuloa!

----------


## mallat jari

Saunalenkki ensi lauantaina 21.1 klo 16.30 alkaen Ylöjärvellä.Noin 3 h lenkki ja päälle saunominen ja avantouintia.Tavallinen ja savusauna.Saunamaksu 8.-paikalla sähkögrilli jossa onnistuu makkaran paisto.Onko kiinnostusta tällaiselle lenkille.Laita viestiä jos tulet mukaan ,niin tiedän miten menetellään saunan kanssa ja parkkeerauksen. Ylöjärven Avantouimarit ry Kesäniemi, Peukaloniementie 5, 33480 YLÖJÄRVI

----------


## znood

hervanta-hervantajärvi-koukkurahka-kaukajärvi akselilla on aika optimaaliset kelit  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

TalviTourista mitään huhuja liikkeellä?
Jos talvi"tapahtumat" kiinnostaa niin Orivedellä pe 10.2. klo 19 kuutamoajelu, noin 3-4 tuntia. Paikallinen latukahvila on auki niin siellä varmaan taukoa. Lähtöpaikka todennäköisesti ammattikoululta mutta varmistellaan myöhemmin.

----------


## izmo

Kaippa se Talvi Torin ajankohta selviää maanantaina ja lunta ei oo Kaupissa vielä liikaa vaan liian vähän

----------


## mallat jari

Onkos muita kiinnostuneita lähtee ajaa uusissa maisemissa.Ei oo ennen porukka lenkkiä tuolla ajettu.Voi tulla pelkästään ajaa jos sauna ei nappaa.Sauna varustus.uikkarit.tossut.yms pesu tarpeet.Nyt porukkaa ilmoittautunut kovin vähän,niin en varaa saunaa pelkästään meille ,vaan mennään yleisellä vuorolla.



> Saunalenkki ensi lauantaina 21.1 klo 16.30 alkaen Ylöjärvellä.Noin 3 h lenkki ja päälle saunominen ja avantouintia.Tavallinen ja savusauna.Saunamaksu 8.-paikalla sähkögrilli jossa onnistuu makkaran paisto.Onko kiinnostusta tällaiselle lenkille.Laita viestiä jos tulet mukaan ,niin tiedän miten menetellään saunan kanssa ja parkkeerauksen. Ylöjärven Avantouimarit ry Kesäniemi, Peukaloniementie 5, 33480 YLÖJÄRVI

----------


## kaakku

Juttelin jonkun vanhahkon sedän kanssa tänään polulla Tuomisentien ja Kisapirtin välillä. Oli liikkeellä kahden spanielin kanssa ja vähän nyrpeänä pyöräilijöihin koska hänen toista koiraansa oli pyöräilijä potkaissut polulla. Tapahtuma-aika ei ole tiedossa, mutta jos joku nyt tuntee pistoksen sydämessään niin kuuntele tarkasti: _haista *****_

En minäkään jokaisesta räksyttävästä piskistä välitä, mutta joku järki saisi olla mukana. Ilman koiranulkoiluttajia tai muita kävelijöitä ei olisi ainuttakaan polkua mitä ajaa. Metsässä on aivan varmasti tilaa jokaiselle joka siellä haluaa liikkua.

Polut loistokunnossa joka suunnalla missä olen käynyt. Tänään 40 kilsaa. Nastarenkaat kannattaa olla alla.

edit: foorumisoftan automaatti-sensuroinnille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pee

Siis koirat olivat olleet kiinni ja tämä pyöräilijä oli potkaissut toista ohittaessaan?

Eipä muuten ainakaan torstaina ollut Tuomisentien kiertoa siivottu kuin hiukan. Varmaan jotkin ulkoilijat nostaneet notkon jälkeen muutaman rungon pois, mutta muuten kaikki olivat tallella. Onneksi kiertoreittejä on alkanut muodostua  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Tunnustan ajajeeni suoraan sitä "vanhaa" reittiä pitkin kun näytti olevan piha tyhjänä ja ehdin jo ajaa uuden linjauksen alun ohitse.

Vapaana ne koirat ainakin tänään oli. Kesyjä ja kilttejä molemmat. Mutta joo: pyöräilijä oli huutanut "pois edestä!" ja potkaissut koiraa. Tämän takia "ei niin välitä pyöristä". Meillä ei tosin ollut ongelmia koska tein niinkuin kuka tahansa järkevä ihminen tekee eli pysähdyin ja tervehdin koiria (ja omistajaa).

Vituttaahan se jos koirat eivät ole minkäänlaisessa kontrollissa. Kerran yksi vähän rottaa isompi ehti napata lahkeesta. Kävimme aiheesta senverta tiukkasävyisen palautekeskustelun että kuvittelisin pitävän nykyisin koiran kiinni myös metsässä. 

Silti meni todellakin tunteisiin tuo tämänpäiväinen kohtaaminen. Tarinan opetus? Koetetaan käyttäytyä oltiin sitten metsässä tai maantiellä, jalan tai fillarilla.

----------


## petentic

Iltalenkille länsipoluille klo 16 Tessun uimahallilta. Pari tuntia, ehkä hieman reippaammin. Messiin vain!

----------


## petentic

^ja ylläolevaan sitten heti peruutus, tulikin muuta...

----------


## -VsQ-

Tuomisentien kierto oli putsattu.  Risujahan siellä vähän on, mutta ihan ajettava

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peeppa

Olipas Kaupin rantapolulla vähän lunta, kesäisesti juuret ja kivet esillä. Onko Itä-Tampereella muuten talviset polut? Nokialla ja Ylöjärvellä lunta nihkeästi, mutta selvästi enemmän kuin Kaupissa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iglumies

Toimelantieltä itäänpäin alkaa olemaan ihan talvipolkuja, kesärenkailla olen pärjännyt hyvin.

----------


## Analog Kid

> Onko Itä-Tampereella muuten talviset polut?



Tuollaista jälkeä kävin tänään jättämässä. Hervanta-Hallila osasto on talvikunnossa, ehkä vähän lisää lunta toivoisi muutamaan paikkaan. Vuoreksen sai kiertää osittain "umpihankeen", läskille olisi ollut käyttöä.

----------


## Myrtillus

Kangasalan aseman luoteispuolella Lamminrahkan alueella ihan priimaa talvikeliä suviläskikumilla!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Olipas Kaupin rantapolulla vähän lunta, kesäisesti juuret ja kivet esillä. Onko Itä-Tampereella muuten talviset polut? Nokialla ja Ylöjärvellä lunta nihkeästi, mutta selvästi enemmän kuin Kaupissa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



sen diagnoosin tein että Kaupin rantapolku on ikävä ajaa nasta pikkupyörällä mutta Nokian kallio  polut on tosiaan hyvät toistaseksi

----------


## pee

> Kangasalan aseman luoteispuolella Lamminrahkan alueella ihan priimaa talvikeliä suviläskikumilla!



Kyllä! Aivan hurjan hyvät ajokelit.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Huomenna tiistaina tarjolla yhteislenkkiä Lempäälässä. Lähtö klo 18.00 Kuljun vanhalta seurakuntatalolta, os. Seurakuntatalontie 12. Tiedossa pari tuntia lumista Birgitan polkua, joka alkaa olla huippu kunnossa. Tahti on rauhallinen. Matkaa kertyy noin 17 km. Kaikki mukaan kun kelitkin ovat vielä parhaimmillaan.

----------


## tompula

Onko jäisiä kohtia, tarvitaanko piikkikumeja. Jos vaikka eksys paikalle ?

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Mukaan vaan, ei tarvi piikkejä renkaissa.

----------


## Gargamel

Käykääpä tuo Leinolan rogaining-harjoitus, oli meinaan hauska kaahata. Sijoituksia tarjolla, fillarisarjassa vasta neljä vetoa. Lumi on tasannut maaston helpoksi, mutta sitä ei ole vielä niin paljoa että laduista olisi haittaa.

http://rc.eeme.li/okjj/

Ps. Tunti tarkoittaa maksimiaikaa, sen jälkeen sakkopisteitä. Unohdin  :Nolous:

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki 18.30 Tesoman uimahallin parkkis.

----------


## mallat jari

> Keskiviikko lenkki 18.30 Tesoman uimahallin parkkis.



Tänään otetaan uusia polkuja Asuntila-Siivikkala suunnalla.Kannattaa tulla tutustuu.Pikkusta ylitystä aikaan varmaan tulee.Keli kohdallaan nyt.

----------


## petentic

^ Rantapolut ovat kivoja  :Hymy:  Keijärven jäälläkin tuli ajeltua ensimmäistä kertaa. Jarin seurassa ajeli 13 ketjunpyörittäjää, yhteensä 14 ja olikohan fillarijakauma sellainen jotta oli neljä maastonakkia ja kymmenen läskiä? Jälki.

----------


## Kip

> Käykääpä tuo Leinolan rogaining-harjoitus, oli meinaan hauska kaahata. Sijoituksia tarjolla, fillarisarjassa vasta neljä vetoa. Lumi on tasannut maaston helpoksi, mutta sitä ei ole vielä niin paljoa että laduista olisi haittaa.
> 
> http://rc.eeme.li/okjj/
> 
> Ps. Tunti tarkoittaa maksimiaikaa, sen jälkeen sakkopisteitä. Unohdin



Hienoa markkinointia! Hyvin mahtuu vielä mukaan ja uudestaankin voi kokeilla. Tarkensin maksimiaikaa kuvaukseen ja pidensin samalla myös harjoituksen aukioloa maaliskuun loppuun. Terveisin rata... eikun rastimestari. Ratamestarihan on kukin osallistuja itse  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

> Jos talvi"tapahtumat" kiinnostaa niin Orivedellä pe 10.2. klo 19 kuutamoajelu, noin 3-4 tuntia. Paikallinen latukahvila on auki niin siellä varmaan taukoa. Lähtöpaikka todennäköisesti ammattikoululta mutta varmistellaan myöhemmin.



Nostellaas tällekin sivulle. Pari viikkoa. Eipä sen kummempia järjestelyjä, latukahvilalla on laavu ja siellä voi paistaa vaikka makkaraa ja sisältä saa jotain pusrtavaa ja juotavaa rahaa vastaan. Omiakin eväitä saa käsittääkseni syödä.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään keli pakkasen puolella,joten iltalenkkiä aattelin 18.30 Lielahden Prisman huoltoaseman puoleinen pääty.Suunta Asuntilan vuori.Reilu 2h leppoista polkuseikkailuu.

----------


## PerttuM

Missäs kunnossa Hervannan eteläpuoleiset polut? Pääseekö esim Pirkan Hölkän reittiä miten pitkälle? Onko polut jäässä vesisateen jäljiltä?

----------


## izmo

En oo käynyt Pirkan hölkän reitillä mutta ennustan että nastakumilla pääsee vaikka Koskiin asti nyt

----------


## mallat jari

Talvi TdT reititystä meen ajelee sunnuntaina klo 10.30.Lähtö Linnainmaan Prisman parkkis.Sama paikka kuin torstailenkille.Noin 3.5 h.

----------


## znood

Kulju ja Birgitta on huippukunnossa nastarenkaille. 
Höytämöjärvellä, sääksjärvellä jne on tosi hyvät retkiluisteluradat mitä myöden on kiva ajella(kirskaanniemi-höytämö ja sääksjärvi pitkittäissuunnassa).
Hirvisimunan mäki tarttee vielä lisää lunta sinne ei kannata nastoilla mennä.

----------


## ealex

Koukkurahka alkaa olla paikallinen pyhiinvaelluspaikka, kunnon pyöräilybaana menee nykyään sinne. Nastoista oli hyötyä.

----------


## znood

Siinä on vaan semmonen "mutta" että kun tulee kunnon talvi niin sinne ei pääse ollenkaan koska taivalpirtille laitetaan latu heti kun tilanne sallii.
Nythän ne latupohjat on ollu ku moottoritietä ajaa fillarilla <3

----------


## LauriP

Saaks ladulla ajaa?

Lähetetty minun SM-T905 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Eikö tuo ole osa Birgitan polkua? Miten siitä voi tehdä vain suksilla kuljettavan?

----------


## ealex

Silloin kun on enemmän lunta, Koukkurahkan reitti on valitettavasti vain suksilla kuljettava. Mutta juuri nyt sinne menee kunnollinen polku, ei latua.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Myrtillus

Takkuniityssä bongattu eilen harvesteri molempien polkujen itäpäässä. Vielä oli ihan ajettavia, ainoastaan oksaroskaa. Saas nähdä mitä on kuormakoneen jälkeen. Sinne ei ainakaan tänä vuonna ilmesty pyhää latua 😁

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Koukkurahkalla käyty ja ajettiin lenksukka .. Kirskaanniemen polulla on todella huonosti lunta kaikki juuret on näkyvissä vielä.

----------


## CubeRider

Laitetaans tietoa tapahtumasta tännekkin jos ja kun täälläkin säikeessä "potentiaalisia osallistujia" saattanee seilailla...


Virallinen tiedoituskanava:

*http://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/winter-tour-de-tampere/
*

Ja samasta aiheesta Foorumilla:

*http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Talvi-TdT-2017



*

----------


## Kemizti

Ja oikea linkki kanuunasivuille:

http://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/2017/0...-tampere-2017/

----------


## jalo

Pirkan taival ja Birgitan polku Hervantajärven eteläpuolella Matinlahdentien vieressä on hyvässä ajokunnossa Hervannan Hupakankorvesta Koivuviitaan asti ja tietysti siitä eteenpäinkin.

----------


## star trek

Tänään perinteinen keskiviikkolenkki tesoman uimahallilta klo. 18.30 n. 2h ajetaan polut huippukunnossa kaikki mukaan

----------


## peeppa

Taitaa tarvita nastat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## star trek

Kyllä nyt taitaa olla sellasta jääränniä että nastat vois laittaa melkein pakollisiksi...tosin itellä on vaan edessä mutta täytyy koittaa pärjätä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Jos talvi"tapahtumat" kiinnostaa niin Orivedellä pe 10.2. klo 19 kuutamoajelu, noin 3-4 tuntia. Paikallinen latukahvila on auki niin siellä varmaan taukoa. Lähtöpaikka todennäköisesti ammattikoululta mutta varmistellaan myöhemmin.



Jos ei jääränni kiinnosta niin tämmöstä reilun viikon päästä. Paikoin toki jäätäkin mutta esim eilen noin 99% hyvää ellei erinomaista. Tarvittaessa ilmeisesti parikin ryhmää. Jos nyt jotain edes kiinnostaa.

----------


## Smiik

Moro. Kulkeeko talvisin lamminpään majalta ylöjärven vesitornin suuntaan polkua mitä ajelette? Kiinnostais tietää kun ei latupohjaa viittis ajella. Vesitorniltahan pääsee melkein ohitustielle asti polkua, en tiedä pääseekö talvisin jopa ylimenevälle sillalle asti? Olisko jollain tarjota jälkeä jos tuolla päin on ajellut.

----------


## izmo

Luulen että latupohjan molemmin puolin menee polut

----------


## Api76

Juu pääsee siitä koulun risteyksestä yli polulle, kohti radiomastoa jälkiä seuraamalla pääsee vesitornille. Ja siitä tien kautta 3 tien yli heti sllanjälkeen menee taas polku kohti jukuhärveä.

----------


## juhhau

Torstailenkki tänään Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00 ->.

----------


## Pexxi

Oriveden Kuutamoajelu:

Perjantaina 10.2. Kuutamoajelu alkaen klo 19 ammattikoulun pihasta. Käydään paikallisella latukahvilalla, siellä olevalla laavulla voi paistaa vaikka makkaraa. Menomatka 1,5 tuntia (+15 min), tauko (15-30 min) ja paluu max 1,5 tuntia. Latukahvilalta pääsee suoraan tietä pitkin pois jos haluaa oikoa, opastetaan reitti. Takaisin noin 22.30. Mahdollisesti kaksi ryhmää, nopeamman vauhti jotain Tampereen keskiviikkolenkkien vauhtia napsun kovempaa. Mahdollinen hitaampi varmaan sitten jotain sen vauhtia ja ilmeisesti mehutaukoja pikkasen tiheämmin. Tällä hetkellä jäätä on erittäin vähän ja polut ovat lähes talvisessa kunnossa ottaen huomioon lumen määrän.

Tervetuloa!

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## peeppa

Jos joku löytää musta-oranssin Magicshine -kaukosäätimen, niin omani tipahti pari viikkoa sitten johonkin välille Ylöjärven Metsäkylä - Niihamaa. Mielikuva että oli vielä tangossa reilusti puolivälin jälkeen ja voisi olla jossain Pikku-Ahveniston ja Metäskylän välissä. Otan mielelläni takaisin jos vaikka vielä toimisi... Kiitos jo etukäteen, vaikka tämän löytyminen taitaa kyllä olla yhtä todennäköistä kuin lotto voitto.

----------


## izmo

Nyt alkaa oleen talvipolut lännessä hyvässä kunnossa ja tutkimusretki F40 pihasta kello 10 huomenna sunnuntaina... vauhti sopiva kaikille

----------


## izmo

Nokian takaa löytyi yllättävän paljon polkua ja suuret itämaan ratsastajat olivat ihan äimän käkenä kun polkua vaan riitti. Nyt on lännen polkut piirun verran paremmassa kunnossa kuin itäpuoli ja pärjää kesäkumilla

----------


## käpä

Enpä tiedä lännestä, mutta idässä kiitettävästi ollut ajajia ja polkujuoksijoita liikkeellä. Veikkaisin, että 85 % poluista on korkattu ja loputkin ajettavissä ainakin läskillä.  
Joten polkujen kunnosta homma ei ole kiinni - makuasioista taas on turha kiistellä.

----------


## TMo

Oltii tänää ajelemassa Birgitan polkuja ja koukkurahkaa ja makkarajärveä. Palatessa lempäälään päin merunlahdessa sama koira joka on ollu irti tiellä ja lähtenyt perään lähestulkoon joka toinen kerta kun siitä ohi menee - oli taas irti ja odottamassa tiellä kun siihen mentiin - ja kävi kiinni ja puri pohkeeseen! Siinä ei paljon jääty ihmetteleen - sen verran iso koira ja ketään talosta ei mailla halmeilla. Kotiin päästyä sit totesin että pohkeessa veriset reiät hampaista ja reikä housuissa samalla kohtaa - ja jäykkäkouristus piikkiä hakemaan päivystyksestä. Sen verran vi... ketuttaa että taidan huomenna näpytellä rikosilmoituksen niin pääsee koira päiviltään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jalo

> Oltii tänää ajelemassa Birgitan polkuja ja koukkurahkaa ja makkarajärveä. Palatessa lempäälään päin merunlahdessa sama koira joka on ollu irti tiellä ja lähtenyt perään lähestulkoon joka toinen kerta kun siitä ohi menee - oli taas irti ja odottamassa tiellä kun siihen mentiin - ja kävi kiinni ja puri pohkeeseen! Siinä ei paljon jääty ihmetteleen - sen verran iso koira ja ketään talosta ei mailla halmeilla. Kotiin päästyä sit totesin että pohkeessa veriset reiät hampaista ja reikä housuissa samalla kohtaa - ja jäykkäkouristus piikkiä hakemaan päivystyksestä. Sen verran vi... ketuttaa että taidan huomenna näpytellä rikosilmoituksen niin pääsee koira päiviltään. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Juu, joka kerta se sieltä tulee, muttei oo vielä tähän mennessä kiinni käynyt. Kannustan ilmoitukseen.

----------


## pee

No johan on! Ainahan se sieltä pihasta on haukkunut, mutta itsellekin kävi viimeksi niin, että koira säntäsi tielle ja jouduin käyttämään pyörää suojana. Siitä sitten kävellen hiljaa hivuttautuen pois ja koira lähti lopulta hölköttelemään pihaan päin. Enpä sitten ole pariin kuukauteen sinne kehdannut mennä.

----------


## Myrtillus

Onko kyse koirasta, joka tulee kurkkimaan tuossa kohtaa.
http://osm.org/go/0xW7awj0b-

Tuo yksilö ainakin lähtee karkuun, kun kävelee kohti ja komentaa kovalla äänellä kotiin.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## TMo

^juuri tuo yksilö. Eipä siinä ole kertaakaan tullut mieleen tulla pyörän päältä pois ja alkaa jutella sille. Enkä kyllä ala kokeilemaankaan - lopetustuomiota vailla se on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Omistaja olis sitä tuomioo vailla...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Myrtillus

Kun tilanne on päällä, niin karkuun lähtö luultavasti saa vaistot hurtalla heräämään. Tdt treeneissä viime keväänä annoin pari kertaa yksilölle kyytiä kotia kohden. Ei vaikuttanut ihan sekopäälle vaan reagoi ihan järkevästi. Pyörä eteen puskuriksi. Niin sillä voi huitaista tarpeen tullen 😁

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## aautio

Hyvät oli Nokialla polut ja hienosti Suurvisiiri kieputti. Pikkasen pusikkoista meinas olla, mutta aukeaahan ne siitä ku riittävästi väkeä kulkee.

Nyt on aika hyvää settiä tarjolla ympäri Tamperetta. Roinettakin on kierretty ja sekin on ajokelpoista. Vielä kun vähän lunta saatais...

----------


## luikku

> Hyvät oli Nokialla polut ja hienosti Suurvisiiri kieputti. Pikkasen pusikkoista meinas olla, mutta aukeaahan ne siitä ku riittävästi väkeä kulkee.
> 
> Nyt on aika hyvää settiä tarjolla ympäri Tamperetta. Roinettakin on kierretty ja sekin on ajokelpoista. Vielä kun vähän lunta saatais...



Löytyiskö tästä jaettavaa jälkeä?

----------


## izmo

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1559388819

Tossa Nokian kalliot

----------


## aautio

Ja täs tais olla se Roine, jos sitä kaivattiin Nokian sijaan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wx3v5nrrx7...cling.tcx?dl=0

----------


## TMo

> Ja täs tais olla se Roine, jos sitä kaivattiin Nokian sijaan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wx3v5nrrx7...cling.tcx?dl=0



Äimäläntieltä mettäautotielle se polku oli ajamaton että ei kannattanu lähtee ajamaan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## noppa

> Perjantaina 10.2. Kuutamoajelu alkaen klo 19 ammattikoulun pihasta.



Tämä kiinnostaa, mutta on kovasti päällekkäistä ohjelmaa tyrkyllä ja pientä flunssaakin pukkaa. Kattellaan.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tämä kiinnostaa, mutta on kovasti päällekkäistä ohjelmaa tyrkyllä ja pientä flunssaakin pukkaa. Kattellaan.



Hyvä kun edes jotain kiinnostaa. Taisit olla viime keväällä ajelemassa ja nyt on aika paljon uuttakin polkua. Viikonloppuisin tuolla omassa ketjussa noita huudellaan niin voi vaikka silloinkin tulla. Varsinkin kun latukahvila on viikonloppuisin auki kai seuraavan kuukauden niin siellä voi tankatakin. Kuutamo taitaa olla nyt siinä rajoilla mutta kylmyys hellittänee, tosin metsässä ei eilenkään sitä juuri huomannut.

----------


## petentic

Ennen perjantain Oriveden kuutamoajelua voi tulla keskiviikkoiltana prologille Tesomalle, kun 1830 starttaa Tesoman uimahallilta leppoisa polkulenkki. Sen verran pyöritellään ettei palellu, mutta ei niin lujaa että jäätyy  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Pirskatti, vain neljä oli tänään ajelulla. Edelliskerralla taisi olla neljätoista. Lienee pakkanen säikytellyt, vaikka ei kyllä ollut edes pakkasta... Normaali talvikeli, about -10. Polut olivat erinomaiset, seinäpito  :Hymy:  Ajeltiin harjua Pikku-Ahvenistolle ja takaisin, jälki. Erityisesti harjun koillisreunaa oli kiva rullailla, siellä tuntui olevan paksumpi lumikerros kuin lounaispuolella.

----------


## jketola

Hyvät ajelut oli, eikä kylmä keli ollenkaan, se on kato se pullamössösukupolvi... kun mittari näyttää -10 tai yli  :Vink:

----------


## jiipee111

Täytyypä polkaista tänään sama lenkki kun eilen ei päässyt paikalle.

----------


## Api76

Pullamössö kotiutui töistä 18.24.... paikataan puuttuvat tunnit VIikonloppuna.

----------


## jketola

No joo, oli pakko heittää pikku provo kun en oo ite juuri yli viiden pakkasasteilla pyöräillyt. Eilen olin ihan varma että Api on menny Ipan matsia kattoon :Vink:

----------


## Pexxi

> Oriveden Kuutamoajelu:
> 
> Perjantaina 10.2. Kuutamoajelu alkaen klo 19 ammattikoulun pihasta. Käydään paikallisella latukahvilalla, siellä olevalla laavulla voi paistaa vaikka makkaraa. Menomatka 1,5 tuntia (+15 min), tauko (15-30 min) ja paluu max 1,5 tuntia. Latukahvilalta pääsee suoraan tietä pitkin pois jos haluaa oikoa, opastetaan reitti. Takaisin noin 22.30. Mahdollisesti kaksi ryhmää, nopeamman vauhti jotain Tampereen keskiviikkolenkkien vauhtia napsun kovempaa. Mahdollinen hitaampi varmaan sitten jotain sen vauhtia ja ilmeisesti mehutaukoja pikkasen tiheämmin. Tällä hetkellä jäätä on erittäin vähän ja polut ovat lähes talvisessa kunnossa ottaen huomioon lumen määrän.
> 
> Tervetuloa!
> 
> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D



Nostetaan tätä. Vähän huonolta näyttää pilvisyyden suhteen mutta tänäänkin piti olla pilvistä ja silti vaan pari hattaraa käväisi taivaalla. Mutta polut on hienossa kunnossa eikä ole pelkkää metrin leveää moottoritietä. Kaposellakin kyllä selvinnee hyvin.

Perinteisen latua jotain 20 kilsaa, paikoin tosin kanervikko rapisee.

http://orivedenlatukahvila.blogspot.fi/

----------


## i_sairanen

Onko Lamminpään ladut hiihtokunnossa? Vai kannattaako suosiolla mennä filloimaan?

----------


## jketola

Lamminpäästä pääsee vapaan suksella Julkujärvelle/Topille ilman hiekkakosketuksia, vaikka virallisesti ei kai ole hiihtokunnossa. Alussa on vähän puuroskaa, mutta lumitilanne paranee ohitustien jälkeen. Talvipyöräpolut on suhteessa paremmassa kunnossa, nastojakaan ei tarvi.

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaille maastoilua.Lähtö Ukk parkkis klo 10.30.Suuntana Matkajärvi ja tankkaus Shell Helmisimpukka Ruutanassa.aika noin 4.5-5h.Voi varata uimavarusteet niin käydään avannossa ja saunassa.

----------


## Ylämäessä heikottaa

Huomenna (11.2.) aamusta ajoa Lempäälässä. Lähtö Kuljun vanhalta seurakuntatalolta (os. Seurakuntatalontie 12) klo 10.00. Ajetaan jotain kolmen ja neljän tunnin verran, ellei vetäjä jäädy ennen sitä. Suuntana joko Sääksjärvi tai kenties Hakkari - tai vaikka vähän molempia. Polut on nyt huippu kunnossa. Lämmintä päälle ja mukaan!

----------


## ytte07

Alkaa arska tekeen tehtävänsä poluilla. Nokialla Koukkujärven nurkilla tänään lenkki ja muutamissa kohdissa jo jäistä. Tätä keliä kun pitää muutaman päivän ni liposta tulee. Tänään vielä 9+ poluille.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Prätkähiiret on näköjään löytäny izmon polun muurainkalliolla. Näyttää muuten harjunniityn tilanne aika surkeelta. Kaivinkoneet etenee koko ajan pidemmälle. Kuinka paljon mahtaa olla jo kaavotettuna?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

> Prätkähiiret on näköjään löytäny izmon polun muurainkalliolla. Näyttää muuten harjunniityn tilanne aika surkeelta. Kaivinkoneet etenee koko ajan pidemmälle. Kuinka paljon mahtaa olla jo kaavotettuna?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...9f&oe=58A50A98

Tossa Muurainkallio ennen aurinkon laskua ja oisko läskin jälkiä ja yksi konepyörä mennyt mutta  Harjuniityn polut oli kesä kumi kunnossa eikä jäätä paljoo missään vielä

----------


## ytte07

Mä ajelin kolmen nurkilla pullukalla sieltä läpi. Uusimman rakennusalueen reunalla menevä polku oli aivan jäässä. Arska osuu siihen hyvin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

> Prätkähiiret on näköjään löytäny izmon polun muurainkalliolla. Näyttää muuten harjunniityn tilanne aika surkeelta. Kaivinkoneet etenee koko ajan pidemmälle. Kuinka paljon mahtaa olla jo kaavotettuna?



http://192.89.47.210/nokia/main.jsp ja vasemmasta reunasta kohdasta "muu aineisto" ajantasaiset kaavat näkyviin. Tuho tulee olemaan täydellinen, käykää ajelemassa kun paikka on vielä olemassa.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko,Tesoman uimahallin parkki.18.30 lähtö maastoilee Siivikkalan suuntaan

----------


## Jomppanen

> Prätkähiiret on näköjään löytäny izmon polun muurainkalliolla. Näyttää muuten harjunniityn tilanne aika surkeelta. Kaivinkoneet etenee koko ajan pidemmälle. Kuinka paljon mahtaa olla jo kaavotettuna?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Muutaman vuoden tuolla on jo pari muksua mennyt vanhoilla crossipyörillä, enimmäkseen Iso-Tappurille menevän tien länsipuolella.
Kovin pahaa jälkeä eivät ole onneksi saaneet aikaiseksi ja kohteliaasti ovat väistäneet kun olen mennyt fillarilla vastaan. Ovat jopa sammuttaneet pyörät jos olen liikkunut koiran kanssa. Ehkä iskä uhannut laittaa prätkän lukkoon jos tulee valituksia.
Varmaan samat mukulat liikkeellä nyttenkin koska jäljet ovat nappularenkaasta ilman enskapiikkejä.

----------


## star trek

Lauantaina Nokiaa pitkään ja hartaasti, vauhti ei päätä huimaa mutta edetään tasaista tahtia että ehditään mahdollisimman paljon polkua ajaa.
Jos on lähtijöitä niin F40 pihasta klo. 10.00 suunnataan halimaan ja ylisenkallioiden kautta porintien pohjoispuolelle josta ajetaan kaikki parhaat
pätkät kirkkopolkua ja huokauskalliota myöden myös monelle ennen kokematonta polkua löytyy ja järvien jäitä käytetään siirtyminä, tämän jälkeen 
suunnataan vielä harjuniittyyn. Kesto kokonaisuudessaan 4-5h luokkaa.

----------


## ytte07

Ylisen kalliot osittain peilijäässä. Paluumatkalla kiersin alueen. Kalliojärven jäältä polku kohti Ruokejärveä eka 20m peiliä. Talutin pläskiä takas tullessa ja yhtäkkiä kattelin taivasta. Kirkkopolun alku koukun hiihtoparkin nurkalta alkaa oleen myös liukas. Hiukan jännitti tulla se äsken alaspäin pimeässä. Mutta vieläkin suurin osa oikein hyvässä kunnossa. Ja nuo mettäjärvet kantaa ainaki pläskit.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## znood

Toivottavasti noille 4-5h lenkeille on osallistujia talvella. Nythän on tosin mitä mainioin fillarointitalvi ettei heitetä kirvestä kaivoon, mutta kyllä kylmä tekee tehtävänsä heti kun on alleasteita.

----------


## izmo

Kyllä nyt kannattaa tutustua Nokian takametsiin ja Kallio Porras ym muita järviä voi käyttää siirtymänä...

----------


## Pexxi

> Toivottavasti noille 4-5h lenkeille on osallistujia talvella. Nythän on tosin mitä mainioin fillarointitalvi ettei heitetä kirvestä kaivoon, mutta kyllä kylmä tekee tehtävänsä heti kun on alleasteita.



On ollut kyllä hyvä talvi. Olis melkein voinut tulla mutta jos viikon päästä tourille. Kaupissa voipi olla kyllä aika jäässä vai olisiko jollain tarkempaa tietoa?

----------


## star trek

Paremmin pysyy pystyssä kun ajaa eikä taluttele, nastat on nyt tarpeen kyllä itellä on edessä vaan,polut pääosin huippukunnossa ajelin ne läpi tänään joten tiedän kyllä mihin olen lähdössä ja 4-5h ei oo lainkaan pitkä aika kun mennään eteläsuomen parhaita talvipolkuja.

----------


## jketola

Kelit vaihtelee nopeesti ja aika paljon keskivertokuski on tarvinnu nastoja tänä talvena. Lauantaiksi saattaa sataa pitolunta, ennusteen mukaan - tai sitten ei. Nokian pikkujärvillä ollut lunta sen verran, että kapeella kumilla voi olla hankalaa, vai mitä sanoo Izmo... Star Trekin lenkki kuullostaa vähän läskispeksatulta mutta jos läskissä ei oo nastoja... Kai se vaan pitää katella mitä tulee.

----------


## izmo

Pikkujärvillä on nyt erittäin vähän lunta ja osa järvistä tosin jääpinnalla ja viikko sitten pääsi komeesti missä vaan laiha kumilla

----------


## ytte07

Kyllä siä ilman nastojakin pääsi. 20 km lenkillä talutin ehkä 100m. Ja loput jääkohdat ajelin kieli keskellä suuta tarkkana ku porkkana. Ja tänään siis myös liikkeellä alkuillasta. Auringon puoleiset kalliot on pliukkaita.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## käpä

> Star Trekin lenkki kuullostaa vähän läskispeksatulta mutta jos läskissä ei oo nastoja... Kai se vaan pitää katella mitä tulee.



Jos kaposessa nastat niin 50 + sarjalaiset ilman muuta nastoilla.  Liukasta paikoin niilläkin.
Taidanpa liittyä junaan.

----------


## star trek

Lievästi läskispeksattu toi mun lenkki ku ite en oo tänävuonna vielä nakkikumiin koskenu mutta kyllä siellä kapeekumeilla hyvin pääsee.
Tänään vähän (2h) alinen harjuniitty akselilla ajamassa ja täytyy sanoo että nyt on "takataskussa" niinpaljon ihan huippu baanaa että
jos joskus niin nyt kandee lähtee mukaan...tosin voihan sitä kotiinkin jääda peukkua imeen :-) kuten yks hyvä ystäväni joskus sanoi.

----------


## ViliA

Kyllä on työ ja perhe-elämä haitannu pyöräiyä viime aikoina ja huomennakin töissä. No...pari viikkoa ja sit alkaa 6kk "loma" koti-isänä joten ainakin viikonloput ovat todennäköisiä lenkkipäiviä. Mutta pistähän Juha huomisesta jälkeä ni voi käydä itekseen ajelemassa. Jos kerran jotain hyvää on huomiselle luvassa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velib

Onko idässä lauantaina lenkkiä?

----------


## znood

Oli aivan mahtava keli käydä Hakkarissa katsomassa hopeasompakisoja ja nautiskelemassa kisakahvion annista. Latupohjat(sääksjärvi-hakkari) kovia kuin asfaltti joten pysty ihan hyvin menemään pyörällä.
Kolmisen tuntia tuli Sääksjärveltä.

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntain 19.2 keli arvoitus,mutta eiköhän ajettava keli ole.Linnainmaan Prisma klo 11.30 lähtöpaikkana.Noin 3h maastoillaan.

----------


## star trek

Positiivinen yllätys että 7 kuskia oli lähdössä kun aamulla F40 pihaan kurvasin ja 6 ajo kokomatkan n. 4h ajoaikaa kokonaisuudessaan 4.5h ja kilometrit 40 hujakoilla, joku voi tarkentaa. Liukastahan siellä oli mutta onneks kaikki muut paitsi vetäjä oli varautunut täydellä nastoituksella veturin takarengas suti eikä pyörä meinannu lapasessa pysyä mutta lenkistä kuitenkin selvittiin ilman vahinkoja. Porukka kulki erittäin hyvin vaikka kyllä sinne "takataskuun" jäi vielä paljon ajettavaa polkua näköjään täällä nokialla ajais helposti 60km talvipolkulenkin ajamatta käytännössä yhtään samaa reittiä. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/1130442200#

----------


## CubeRider

Nostellaanpas taas tapahtumaa:




_Nyt jo keliennusteita katsellessa voi alkaa varaamaan aikaa ja vahvistamaan päätöstään OSALLISTUA Talvi Tourille:_

*http://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/2017/0...-tampere-2017/*



_Keskustelu aiheesta Foorumilla:_

*http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Talvi-TdT-2017*




Sekä muistaa käydä merkkaamassa halukkuutensa (viim. Ke 22.2 mennessä) seuran tarjoamiin sämpylöihin sekä keittolounaaseen:

*https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9136487*

----------


## jalo

> Positiivinen yllätys että 7 kuskia oli lähdössä kun aamulla F40 pihaan kurvasin ja 6 ajo kokomatkan n. 4h ajoaikaa kokonaisuudessaan 4.5h ja kilometrit 40 hujakoilla, joku voi tarkentaa. Liukastahan siellä oli mutta onneks kaikki muut paitsi vetäjä oli varautunut täydellä nastoituksella veturin takarengas suti eikä pyörä meinannu lapasessa pysyä mutta lenkistä kuitenkin selvittiin ilman vahinkoja. Porukka kulki erittäin hyvin vaikka kyllä sinne "takataskuun" jäi vielä paljon ajettavaa polkua näköjään täällä nokialla ajais helposti 60km talvipolkulenkin ajamatta käytännössä yhtään samaa reittiä. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/1130442200#



Kyllä näitä ammattilaisten vetämiä lenkkejä tarvitaan. Oli kyllä niin mainioita polkuja ETTÄ. Kiitoksia vetäjälle ja mukana olleille.

----------


## izmo

Nyt täytyy toivoa että lumi tamppaantuu pitäväksi kun keli on nyt semmonen että nastakumikin menee liukkaaksi ja luistaa kuin kelkka

----------


## Pohje

> Positiivinen yllätys että 7 kuskia oli lähdössä kun aamulla F40 pihaan kurvasin ja 6 ajo kokomatkan n. 4h ajoaikaa kokonaisuudessaan 4.5h ja kilometrit 40 hujakoilla, joku voi tarkentaa. Liukastahan siellä oli mutta onneks kaikki muut paitsi vetäjä oli varautunut täydellä nastoituksella veturin takarengas suti eikä pyörä meinannu lapasessa pysyä mutta lenkistä kuitenkin selvittiin ilman vahinkoja. Porukka kulki erittäin hyvin vaikka kyllä sinne "takataskuun" jäi vielä paljon ajettavaa polkua näköjään täällä nokialla ajais helposti 60km talvipolkulenkin ajamatta käytännössä yhtään samaa reittiä. https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/1130442200#



Onko tuosta mahdollista saada gpx-fileä ulos ladattavaksi?
En saa tuota tallennettua vaikka kirjautuisin polar-tililleni, lisäisin suokkkeihin tms. Käytän nykyään suuntoa, joten pystyisin ajamaan tuon kartan kanssa.
Tuossa on suurin osa tuttua polkua, mutta muutamia koukkauksia on ihan uuttakin polkua mulle.
En millään saa tallennettua tuota ulkomuistista päähäni, mutta olis kovin mukavaa käyttää kokeneempien reittituntemusta hyödyksi.
Kimppalenkeillekkin voisin yrittää joskus saada aikataulut järjestettyä.
Työpaikan pihasta olis tuohon reitin alkupisteelle muutama satametriä.

----------


## star trek

> Onko tuosta mahdollista saada gpx-fileä ulos ladattavaksi?
> En saa tuota tallennettua vaikka kirjautuisin polar-tililleni, lisäisin suokkkeihin tms. Käytän nykyään suuntoa, joten pystyisin ajamaan tuon kartan kanssa.
> Tuossa on suurin osa tuttua polkua, mutta muutamia koukkauksia on ihan uuttakin polkua mulle.
> En millään saa tallennettua tuota ulkomuistista päähäni, mutta olis kovin mukavaa käyttää kokeneempien reittituntemusta hyödyksi.
> Kimppalenkeillekkin voisin yrittää joskus saada aikataulut järjestettyä.
> Työpaikan pihasta olis tuohon reitin alkupisteelle muutama satametriä.




https://www.strava.com/activities/870701728 Saiskohan tosta sellasta irti? tai sitte laita s.postiosoite mulle nii lähetän gpx-filen tosta polarin jäljestä.

----------


## znood

> https://www.strava.com/activities/870701728 Saiskohan tosta sellasta irti? tai sitte laita s.postiosoite mulle nii lähetän gpx-filen tosta polarin jäljestä.



Kannattaa ottaa esim Dropbox käyttöön niin tiedostojen jakaminen on helppoa.

----------


## CubeRider

Hyvältä näyttää jo nyt tapahtumaan osallistuvien (122) määrä listalla  :Sarkastinen: 


Kunhan vielä viimeisen päivän loppurysäys alkaa


Nipistetään kuitenkin Keskiviikolta tunteja ilmoittautumiseen (= evästarjoiluille) sen verran että klo. 17:01 mennessä nimensä listalle merkanneet ovat sekä 1 että 2 tarjoiluissa mukana ja saavat lähtöselvittelyissä itsellensä Eväskupongin lunastaa listalla olevaa nimimerkkiä vastaan..


(Ke 22.2 klo 17:02 ilmoitan taukopaikoille saapuvan väkimäärän jotta kerkiävät hankkimaan tarpeet)


Tervetuloa fiilistelemään


-Rami

----------


## CubeRider

Jollet vielä ole raapustanut nimeäsi listalle, mutta vähän kiinnostaisi..

*..vielä on 30min aikaa..* Päästä tarjoiluille

Lauantainakin toki vielä pääsee mukaan, omilla eväillä  :Kieli pitkällä: 



_https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9136487



-Rami_

----------


## Subzero

> https://www.strava.com/activities/870701728 Saiskohan tosta sellasta irti? tai sitte laita s.postiosoite mulle nii lähetän gpx-filen tosta polarin jäljestä.



Esim:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-Us/fir...from-stravaco/
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...embfngiihppkei

----------


## CubeRider

Tapahtuma-Info on nyt julkaistu:

*http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...TdT-2017/page2
*

Tervetuloa nauttimaan talvisista Itä-Tampereen polku- sekä oheis-tarjonnasta



-Rami

----------


## jketola

Koljontieltä käännyttäessä Kaupinkadulle alkupäässä sijaitsee pesäpallokenttä, joka on käytössä tapahtumaparkiksi. Kaupunki auraa sen meille ja siitä siirtymä UKK-instituutille on helppo ja nopea. https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Kau....7943238?hl=fi

----------


## Smiik

Pääseekö koukkujärven majalta lähdettäessä lähimaastoon pyöräillen? Vai onko ladut jo haittaamassa menoa. Tuollapäin oon käynyt vaan kesällä..

----------


## jketola

Koukkujärven majalta kun lähdet ajeleen kohti Ruokejärveä niin ladut ei haittaa. Tai sitten vanhaa latupohjaa pohjoiseen.  

http://kartta.arpotechno.fi/kartta_summer.html

Eipä niitä latuja paljon Nokiallakaan ole. Koukun majalta lähtee se reilun kilsan mittainen tykkilatu lounaaseen, Koukkujärventien suuntaisesti. Luonnon lumesta tehtyä latua / latupohjaa on ainakin Alisenjärven parkista -> Porintien parkki -> Hopeatie n 9 km yhteen suuntaan. Voi olla latuja jossain muuallakin, mutta nää tiedän (ja on varmaan ne eniten käytetyt)

Mutta polkua riittää Nokialla pyörällä ajettavaksi muuallakin todella paljon.

----------


## izmo

itte lähtisin Nokialta 2 km etelämpää Koukkujärvestä Porintien alituksen olevalta parkkipaikalta Kirkkopolkua kohti Ylisen kallioita... oli viikko sitten hyvin tampattu

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## Smiik

> itte lähtisin Nokialta 2 km etelämpää Koukkujärvestä Porintien alituksen olevalta parkkipaikalta Kirkkopolkua kohti Ylisen kallioita... oli viikko sitten hyvin tampattu
> 
> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D



Kiitoksia vastauksista! Siitä parkkipaikalta lähdettiin tänään fillaroimaan ja polku olikin hyvää siihen asti kunnes oltiin lähempänä kalliojärveä. Siitä olis ilmeisesti puolessa matkassa pitänyt kurvata ylisen kallioo kohti, olis voinu jatkua parempaa polkua siihen suuntaan. Käytiin myös kivikesku järvellä paisteleen kyrsät!

----------


## izmo

Todennäkösesti ois Ylisen kallio ollut hyvää kauraa... pienet pistot Halimaankallio ja Harjuniitynkallio tänään ja ajettavia vaikka osin jää alla

----------


## Myrtillus

Mikäs Koukkurahkan tilanne on? Joko latu haittaa menoa vai onko vain hyvin tampattu latupohja fillarointia varten?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## rantamies

> Mikäs Koukkurahkan tilanne on? Joko latu haittaa menoa vai onko vain hyvin tampattu latupohja fillarointia varten?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Kyllä siellä eilen ainakin oli hyvä fätillä päästellä menemään. Suksenjälkiäkin näkyi, mutta kulkivat tampatun polun vieressä.

----------


## Analog Kid

Onko kukaan käynyt tamppaamassa Koukkurahkalla tuota Koukkujärveltä Matinlahdentielle lähtevää polkua? Olen siinä jäällä katsellut josko lähtisi mutta ei mitään selvää uraa ainakaan ole erottunut sillon kun olen siellä poikennut.

----------


## znood

Kyllä se polku on ihan hyvä mutta siinä on pari kaatunutta puuta. Lähtee siitä heti kivien kohdalta metsän metsän reunasta kun järveltä tullaan. Tamppaustilanne ei ole tiedossa, mutta ei näillä lumimäärillä luulisi vaikeaa olevan.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki Tesoman uimahallin parkkipaikka 18.30.Reilu 2 h polkuilua.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kyllä se polku on ihan hyvä mutta siinä on pari kaatunutta puuta. Lähtee siitä heti kivien kohdalta metsän metsän reunasta kun järveltä tullaan. Tamppaustilanne ei ole tiedossa, mutta ei näillä lumimäärillä luulisi vaikeaa olevan.



On-line tietoa... ei yhtään puuta ja tampattu ok. Ekat pyörän jäljet just tehtiin

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## viva

Onko idässä tai lännessä lauantaina lenkkiä? Suunnitelmissa ajella jommalla kummalla suunnalla 10-15 välillä

----------


## viva

> Onko idässä tai lännessä lauantaina lenkkiä? Suunnitelmissa ajella jommalla kummalla suunnalla 10-15 välillä



Valitsin lännen. Leppoisasti Nokialle, sitten Koukkujärven suuntaan ja jotenkin takaisin Treelle. Saa liittyä seuraan, esim F40 noin klo 11:11  :Hymy:

----------


## Analog Kid

> On-line tietoa... ei yhtään puuta ja tampattu ok. Ekat pyörän jäljet just tehtiin



Kävin ajamassa ja olisi ehkä päässyt kapearenkaisella ilman tamppaustakin. Mutta hyvä näin, sai ajettua hyvän lenkin, joskin aikataulupaineista johtuen hiukan torson. Yleisesti ottaen aika jäistä oli ja kovasti oli porukkaa kävellen liikkeellä kohti Taivapirttiä/Vähä-Riuttaa. Huomenna uudestaan.

----------


## znood

Kyllä on hienot kelit ajella nastoilla. Sellaiset polut Lempäälän puolella jotka ovat kesällä vaikeita tai käyttökelvottomia ovat olleet ihan täydellistä baanaa nyt.
Eka talvi kun mullakin on nastat  :Hymy: 

Tuossa muutama esimerkki:

http://maplorer.com/permalink.php?fi..._47_o_ajo1.gpx
http://maplorer.com/permalink.php?fi..._31_o_ajo2.gpx
http://maplorer.com/permalink.php?fi..._50_o_ajo3.gpx

ladattavassa muodossa:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fubbm07migf3ux/ajo1.gpx?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3v6apxqj536kid/ajo2.gpx?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vudwp9plfo03zov/ajo3.gpx?dl=0

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntai lenkkiä lännessä klo 10.00.Lielahden Teboil lähtöpaikkana.Lenkkiaika noin 4 h.Suuntana Siivikkala,Asuntila.Ylöjärvi.

----------


## izmo

Lännen polut on hyvässä kunnossa ja varauksella pääsee kesä kumilla... ehkä itä ja etelä puolella Tamperee ei kannata mennä kesä kumilla

----------


## Pexxi

Tulevalla Itä-Tampereella ei juuri jäätä ole. Huomenna makkaranpaistoa.

----------


## jketola

Tulkkausta palstanoviiseille: 

"Tuleva Itä-Tampere" = Orivesi 

"varauksella pääsee kesäkumilla" = suurin osa kuskeista tarvii nastat

----------


## Space Cowboy

Lahdesjärvellä oli tänään harvinaisen hyvin rullaavaa konepyörän uraa tarjolla: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13282076

----------


## petentic

Talvi tuli takaisin! Talvipoluille Tesoman uimahallilta tänään klo 1830 pariksi tunniksi 😊

----------


## izmo

Talvi on metsässä ja kuuden porukka kierteli lännen polkuja ja aamusta ois ehkä kesäkumilla päässyt mutta aurinkon tullessa taivaalle alkaen  sulattaa  pintaa niin polku kävi paikoin liukkaaksi mutta hyvät oli ajaa nastakumilla

----------


## Pexxi

> Tulkkausta palstanoviiseille: 
> 
> "Tuleva Itä-Tampere" = *Orivesi* 
> 
> "varauksella pääsee kesäkumilla" = suurin osa kuskeista tarvii nastat



Huomenna su klo 9.30 liikuntahalli Lidlin pää, Tredean piha klo 10.30 ja klo 11 PEH. Nyt on valinnanvaraa lähdön suhteen. Jäätä hyvin vähän.

Ulkomaalaisille:

Lidl: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
Tredu: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
PEH (mielellään pyörällä niin jää parkit lumihiihtäjille): https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## sähköläski

Hervannan eteläpuolella komea keli ja polut.

Kuvassa ilmeisesti uhrataan jotain pyöräilyjumalille?

Kiitos ajeluseurasta!

----------


## izmo

Harjuniitty ja Ylisen kallio on nyt erittäin komeessa kunnossa ja tän talven parhaat polut ja moni tuli kesäkumeilla jo metsässä vastaan ja pitikin näyttää Tervasuon kävijöille Harjuniittyä mutta ei nastakumeilla voinut mennä samaa vauhtia

----------


## znood

> Harjuniitty ja Ylisen kallio on nyt erittäin komeessa kunnossa ja tän talven parhaat polut ja moni tuli kesäkumeilla jo metsässä vastaan ja pitikin näyttää Tervasuon kävijöille Harjuniittyä mutta ei nastakumeilla voinut mennä samaa vauhtia



Polut on niin tasaisia ja tampattuja että jopa Lempäälässä voisi ajella nyt sellaista lenkkiä mihin suostuisit mukaan.

----------


## izmo

> Polut on niin tasaisia ja tampattuja että jopa Lempäälässä voisi ajella nyt sellaista lenkkiä mihin suostuisit mukaan.



https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...2e&oe=58C75D26

 Metsässä synkässä oli lunta kohtuu paljon....

----------


## Api76

Onko Ismon kuvan paikalla kesällä suota?

----------


## jketola

Ruokejärvi kuvan suosta vasemmalle(?)

----------


## izmo

Kuvan paikka  on kesällä märkä paikka mutta Ruokejärvi on pohjosessa muutaman kilometrin päässä

----------


## peeppa

> Harjuniitty ja Ylisen kallio on nyt erittäin komeessa kunnossa ja tän talven parhaat polut ja moni tuli kesäkumeilla jo metsässä vastaan ja pitikin näyttää Tervasuon kävijöille Harjuniittyä mutta ei nastakumeilla voinut mennä samaa vauhtia



Kuka tänne Tervasuolle asti oli jaksanut ajella? Vai kummin päin tuota pitää lukea, joku oli käynyt Tervasuolla vai joku Tervasuolta oli Harjuniityssä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Kuka tänne Tervasuolle asti oli jaksanut ajella? Vai kummin päin tuota pitää lukea, joku oli käynyt Tervasuolla vai joku Tervasuolta oli Harjuniityssä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



joo toveri sano että on Tervasuolta lähtenyt tutustuun Harjuniityn metsään ja oli joku piirretty kartta mukana... semmonen nuorehko kaveri oli ja aattelin opastaa Harjuniityn polkuihin ja  muutaman sadan metrin opas sai opastaa mutta ilmesesti eivät  tykänneet oppaasta sen enempää :Sekaisin:

----------


## peeppa

> joo toveri sano että on Tervasuolta lähtenyt tutustuun Harjuniityn metsään ja oli joku piirretty kartta mukana... semmonen nuorehko kaveri oli ja aattelin opastaa Harjuniityn polkuihin ja  muutaman sadan metrin opas sai opastaa mutta ilmesesti eivät  tykänneet oppaasta sen enempää



Hyvä tietää että täällä Tervasuolla on muitakin pyörälijöitä, saadaan pidettyä Etelä-Nokian polut paremmin auki...

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikko! Mukavan märkä rapakeli  :Hymy:  Mikä ihana tekosyy lähteä taas polkuajelulle klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta pariksi tunniksi länsipoluille. Tervetuloa!

----------


## velib

Pärjääkö keskiviikkolenkillä läskillä ilman nastoja?

----------


## Jukahia

Ainakin Idässä on märällä peilijäällä polut ...

----------


## rantamies

Etelässä alkaa paikka paikoin oleen sulaa ja aurinkoisessa paikoissa jää pettää läskirenkaan alla.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Pienen piston tein iltapäivästä Harjuniityn kalliolle ja jää murtui kumin alla ja liukkaus oli poissa... luntakin oli vielä jonkin verran metsän suojassa

----------


## jketola

Kelit vaihtelee nopeesti, ite ei voi muuta sanoo kun että ennakointi on vaikeeta. Jäätä löytyy sieltä täältä, lunta ehkä Nokialta, mutta kv-lenkillä tänään suurin osa jäästä oli pitävää. Ite läskillä ilman nastoja, mutta ei uponnu ispkään (parempi se valinta tais olla). Tessun uimahallin "lähi"polkuja ajeltiin, kiitoksia Petterille.

----------


## petentic

Tattista! Ihan lähimpiä pyöriteltiin, juu  :Hymy:  Käväisitiin Teerivuorella ja Mustavuorella. Molemmissa kierrettiin jyrkimmät paikat, kun olivat kovasti lipoisen oloisia. Mustavuoressa näytti olevan vielä ihan täysi hööki päällä laskettelun osalta  :Hymy:  Sitten ajettiin Raholan urheilukentän vieruspolun kautta Ristimäen poluille, Rasonhaka, Tohlopinsuo, Tohloppi, Haukiluoma - jossa otettin yksi puskatunkkausepisodi - Tukiaistenmaan (Hatolan) puolikas ja suikaleita pitkin takaisin. Yksitoista kuskia taisi olla, kaikki ehjinä, vaikka pari kaatumista taisi tapahtua. Jälki.

----------


## peeppa

Kaupissa komeaa jääränniä, pettäviä kohtia aika vähän. Paikoin oli lammikoita ja juurakkoakin on jo, mutta hieno oli ISP:eillä päästellä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jugis

Olisko idässä tänään torstailenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Iglumies

Eiköhän Prismalta kuuden aikaan jotain löydy.

----------


## peeppa

Hieno päivä lähteä poluille, mutta nyt kaikki mukaan Petterin kutsumaan kaavoitusiltaan jotta saadaan lähipolut säilytettyä:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1877...tab=discussion

----------


## Fin-76

Jugiksen kanssa vedettiin tämmöinen Tour de Lamminrahka torstain kunniaksi. Alkumatkasta huolto-ukko  varmisti, että pyörät pelaa eikä teknisiä murheita ole.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/ac...re_unique_id=2

----------


## troh

Onko tuo jälki niinku joku sorsa? Viitaten GT-Milen facebookkiin linkkaamaan juttuun: http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/...ng-a-goat.html  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fin-76

> Onko tuo jälki niinku joku sorsa? Viitaten GT-Milen facebookkiin linkkaamaan juttuun: http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/...ng-a-goat.html



No jos tuossa sykkyrässä Sorsan näet, niin kai se sitten on. "Lamminrahkan lapasorsa" 😀

----------


## star trek

Länsilenkkiä sunnuntaina klo. 9.00 kolmenkulman ABC-tesoma-julkujärvi-nokia-ABC 
Hyviä polkuja ja huonoja juttuja  :Hymy:  Yölle ja aamulle luvataan pakkasta joten hyvä keli
pitäis olla. n. 5h reissu omin eväin, huoltopisteitä ei matkalle osu senverran korvessa liikutaan.

----------


## izmo

Lamminpää mahdoton huonolla talvikumilla ja Harjuniityn kallion läpi pääsi mutta nastakumi suositus

----------


## star trek

> Länsilenkkiä sunnuntaina klo. 9.00 kolmenkulman ABC-tesoma-julkujärvi-nokia-ABC 
> Hyviä polkuja ja huonoja juttuja  Yölle ja aamulle luvataan pakkasta joten hyvä keli
> pitäis olla. n. 5h reissu omin eväin, huoltopisteitä ei matkalle osu senverran korvessa liikutaan.



Aamulla sitte kellot soimaan, muutama ilmoittautuminen on tullu mutta letkaan mahtuu vielä ;-)

----------


## viva

> Kaupissa komeaa jääränniä, pettäviä kohtia aika vähän. Paikoin oli lammikoita ja juurakkoakin on jo, mutta hieno oli ISP:eillä päästellä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+1 tälle nyt! Nässyllä myös nastat olosuhteet ajella vielä kerran tänä talvena. Ja retkiluistimilla meno näytti mukavalta, myös radan ulkopuolella

----------


## petentic

> Länsilenkkiä sunnuntaina klo. 9.00 kolmenkulman ABC-tesoma-julkujärvi-nokia-ABC 
> Hyviä polkuja ja huonoja juttuja  Yölle ja aamulle luvataan pakkasta joten hyvä keli
> pitäis olla. n. 5h reissu omin eväin, huoltopisteitä ei matkalle osu senverran korvessa liikutaan.



Olipahan ihan parasta A-luokkaa sää, polut ja ajoseura! Mattimyöhäinenkin ehti mukaan  :Hymy:  Rullauspaineet piti laskea Dillinger 5:sta alemmas, niin pitokin parani. Piti alunperin käydä ajamassa vain Julkujärvelle ja takaisin, mutta eihän tuota retkä v-o-i-n-u-t lopettaa kesken! 49 km parhautta. Kiitokset taas Juhalle!

----------


## star trek

Porukka kulki niin hyvin että ajettiin 5h lenkki neljään ja puoleen tuntiin :Hymy: 　 Keli oli mainio ja polut liukkaita nokialta löyty vielä muutama luminen pätkä. Tänään täyty aamulla nöyrtyä ja laittaa nastarengas myös taakse muuten olis ISP miehet ajanu yli. 7kuskia tais olla letkassa 4 ajo loppuun asti. Yks takavaihtaja otti osumaa niin että lenkki jäi kesken.

----------


## ytte07

Kävinpä hiukan koirien kanssa ihailemassa metsäjärviä Nokian takana. Täytyy kyllä jättää lähipäivien läskeilyt väliin. Jäällä vielä vois naatiskella ilman nastoja rauhakseen mutta polut oli kyllä ihan jäätä. Lähtöpaikkana lenkille siis Heinijärvi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Jahans, keskiviikko! Teemana lienee nastat nakit ja läksit sohjossa...? Klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta tutustumaan pariksi tunniksi polkujen kuntoon. Suinkin kun ehdin paikalle, niin suunnitelmissa olisi käydä ajamassa eteläiset lähipolut, ehkä Halimaa ja Sarpatti. Tervetuloa!

----------


## izmo

Harjuniityssä jäätä ja paljon sulaa maatakin näkyvissä  ja kesäkumilla helppoo ajettavaa kun jää pehmeetä... paluumatkalla kelvi kyllä meni liukkaaksi

----------


## velib

Kauppiin ei näköjään ole asiaa ilman nastoja. 80% tänään ajamistani poluista oli jäässä, ja mäissä oli ice spikereillakin pitovaikeuksia. Rantapolulla en käynyt.

----------


## willes

Sohjoa ei eilen juuri ollut, enempi liukasta vesijäätä tai sulaa.

----------


## ytte07

Tässä olis pientä infoo jos joku meinaa siuron ketaranvuorelle eksyä.


Kävin siellä pari tuntia sitten pyörähtämässä. 90/10 suhteella kuvien mukaista.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## viva

> Tässä olis pientä infoo jos joku meinaa siuron ketaranvuorelle eksyä.
> 
> 
> Kävin siellä pari tuntia sitten pyörähtämässä. 90/10 suhteella kuvien mukaista.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No juuri ajattelinkin huomenna meinata. Klo 15:30 aikaan Koski-Baarilta jos sattuu löytymään vielä muitakin. Leppoisaa kiemurtelua.

----------


## jketola

Kiitoksia ytte kuvista, näistäkin näkee että "länsi" on laaja käsite Tampereen seudulla. Mutta Siuro, Ketaranvuori ja Koski-baari on must kohteita ainakin itelle kuha vähä sulaa...

----------


## Api76

Kauppi tänään, loppun ajettu ISP oli vähän kehveli. Lumikerros jään päällä teki ajoista haastavaa ja jakautumisen lähes mahdottomaksi.

----------


## izmo

Harjuniityssä pääsee kesäkumilla varauksella aika hyvin tänään... Ylisenkallio paikoin liukas

----------


## ViliA

Juu ehdottomasti varauksella tuolla harjuniityssäkin. Paikoitellen sulia pätkiä mutta kyllä sieltäkin melkosia jäärännejä löyty. Ite en suvikumilla vielä lähtis. Porintien pohjoispuoli ISP:llä erittäin mukavaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## käpä

Idässä ihmeen vähän liikennettä - ai niin kesägummi ajurit puree tuppea kotona  :Sekaisin:

----------


## peeppa

Tiedoksi muuten tänne, että Nokialla Melon voimalaitokselta ei kannata yrittää vähään aikaan yli. Ainakin tänään oli isot häkkiportit edessä niin ettei mitään mahdollisuutta päästä läpi.

----------


## znood

Makkarajärven polut on mahtavassa kunnossa nastoilla.

----------


## tompula

> Tiedoksi muuten tänne, että Nokialla Melon voimalaitokselta ei kannata yrittää vähään aikaan yli. Ainakin tänään oli isot häkkiportit edessä niin ettei mitään mahdollisuutta päästä läpi.



Varma huhu Teivon raveista, on kait kiinnni heinäkuun alkuun asti  :Vihainen:

----------


## izmo

Harjuniitty sulaa vauhdilla ja jää murtuu kesäkuminkin alla... mutta Birkalasta otin toverin mukaan niin se käänsi pyörän sata metriä metsään meno jälkeen maantielle ja tehtiin diagnoosi että kesäkumeissa on eroja ja oma märän kelin Noppu Nikki tuntuu purevan kohtuulisesti jäähän

----------


## rantamies

Monin paikoin etelässä jäät alkaa muistuttamaan jo mehujäätä, ei keltaista  :Vink:  Liukasta taitaa olla enää varjoisissa paikoissa missä on lunta polun vieressä.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Api76

Julkujärvellä 80% poluista kovaa jäätä. Hauskaa ISP vauhtipaanaa.

----------


## star trek

Keskiviikko 29.3.2017  lenkkiä pukkaa ja kaikki kynnelle kykenevät kaivakaa maastopyörät tallista ja suunnatkaa tesoman uimahallille klo. 18.30
Parituntia kevyttä pyörimistä.

----------


## peeppa

Huomenna torstaina 30.3.2017 tarjolla rauhallinen 2h PK lenkki + avanto mahdollisuus (avanto sauna 5€) Nokian virran etelä puolisilla helpoilla poluilla. Lähtö klo 18:20 Halkoniemen saunan parkkipaikalta (Nokian talviuimarit) tai klo 18:30 Nuijamiestentien Nesteen parkkipaikalta. Paluu noin 20:30. Vältetään nousuja ja kierretään helppoja polkuja. Nasta suositus kun jäätä löytyy vielä paikoin ja ainakin eilen oli kovaa ja liukasta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaina meen haahuilee Kangasalan polkuja,Varmaan reilu 3h.Lähtö Kangasalan lidl parkkis 11,00.Varusteisiin kuuluu mulla nastarenkaat.

----------


## znood

Koukkurahka ei enää meinannut kantaa koukkujärvestä etelään.. Kevät tulossa.

----------


## izmo

Nokian takakalliot alkaa oleen jäästä vapaat mutta paikoin tullut risua polulle Urpolankadun pohjoispuolella

----------


## petentic

Kuivaa, kuraa vai jäätä? Uhka vai mahdollisuus? Klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta pariksi tunniksi tutkimaan tilannetta  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ViliA

Lännessä käytännössä kesäkeli. Vähäiset jäätiköt oli pehmeää tai pitojäätä. Paikoin oli jopa kuivaa mutta muuten melko märkää ja kosteaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jketola

Missäpäin muuten ajelitte tänään? Itellä iski kurkkukipu eilisen lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## ViliA

Peruspolkuja. Tesomaa, kalkkua, lamminpäätä, vuorentaustaa, tohloppia. Horha käytiin kiipeämässä ja todettiin että mäkiä täytyy ruveta taas talven jäljiltä ajamaan lisää


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

Jampee aikoo vetää tänään Torstailenkin Linnainmaan Prismalta 18:00. Minä en pääse mukaan, mutta menkää nyt katsomaan, ettei Jampe joudu yksin ajamaan.

----------


## star trek

Keskiviikkolenkki tänään tesomalta klo. 18.30 keli mitä mainioin parituntia kevyehkösti.

----------


## mallat jari

Pitkäperjantaina Kangasalan kyötikkälän kentältä lähen haahuilemaan polkuja 11.00 lähdöllä.3-4h .

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna meen polkumetsälle,lähtö 10.30 Linnainmaan Prisman parkkis.Arvio noin reipas 3h.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko Lenkki.
Siirrytään kesäaikaan ja lähtöpaikkana tästä eteenpäin toimii Lamminpään ulkoilumaja,Velodromintie 45, 33420 Ylöjärvi.
Lähtöaika tuttu 18.30.Ajoaika noin 2h.Näin kevään alussa ajetaan hyvinkin maltillista vauhtia ja samoin maastosta haetaan helpompaa polkua.
Sitten kun kesä etenee niin poluille tulee hivenen vaativuutta lisää,mutta vauhti pidetään edelleen maltillisena.Joten nyt kannattaa kaivaa viimeistään maastofillari alle ja polkaista lenkille mukaan.Siellä pääset nauttimaan suuresta samanhenkisestä porukasta.Kokeillaan josko tänä
vuonna rikottaisiin 53 polkian ennätys.Kypärä päässä pääsee mukaan.Tervetuloa.

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaina lenkkiä Hakametsän hallilta 10.00 kohti Kyötikkälää.

----------


## käpä

Taas oli koiraharrastaja pahoittanut mielensä törmätessään maastopööräilijään. Tilanteessa ei siis ollut koiraa vaan metsässä kulkija, joka meinasi jäädä pyöräilijän alle mutkassa ja kuullut kuulemma kunniansa sen jälkeen.  Koettakaa siis ennakoida tilanteita ja muistaa käytöstavat. Kaahailu vain kun reitti selvä ja muiden liikkujien huomiointi kunniaan.

----------


## Pexxi

> Taas oli koiraharrastaja pahoittanut mielensä törmätessään maastopööräilijään. Tilanteessa ei siis ollut koiraa vaan metsässä kulkija, joka meinasi jäädä pyöräilijän alle mutkassa ja kuullut kuulemma kunniansa sen jälkeen.  Koettakaa siis ennakoida tilanteita ja muistaa käytöstavat. Kaahailu vain kun reitti selvä ja muiden liikkujien huomiointi kunniaan.



Tää on hyvä. Ja vaikka olisitkin "oikeassa" niin aina voi pahoitella että tuli ajettua liian kovaa. Se paha kello kalkattaa kyllä kauas.

----------


## mallat jari

Pilvistä, mahdollisesti vähäistä sadetta
Tuntuu kuin: *-4°*
Suht. kosteus: *68%

Keskiviikkolenkki 18.30 Lamminpään majalta 18.30.
Ajoaika noin 2h.Näin kevään alussa ajetaan hyvinkin maltillista vauhtia ja samoin maastosta haetaan helpompaa polkua.*

----------


## peeppa

Rauhallinen ja helppo avantolenkki tänään 27.4 Nokialla klo 18:50 Halkoniemenstä ja klo 19:00 Nuijamiestentien Nesteeltä. Noin klo 21 takaisin Nesteellä. Ajetaan Nokianvirran eteläpuolisia polkuja ristiin rastiin. Avantosauna 5€ käteisellä. Sauna auki 23:00 asti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

Onko nyt pitkän viikonlopun seutuun suunniteltu ajoja..?

----------


## znood

https://www.stara.fi/2017/04/30/dj-p...skelta-metsaa/ 
Lienee monelle tuttu paikka esim keskiviikkolenkiltä  :Hymy:  Harmi ettei ole silloin ollut soittelemassa.
"Syvällä metsässä" == parisataa metriä asutuksesta
Tampere == Ylöjärvi.

----------


## star trek

Mää oon kyllä nähny koukunmetsässä säkkipillin soittajan, kyllä sitäkin täyty kahdesti kattoo että usko.

----------


## mallat jari

Oliskos Vappulenkille lähtiöitä huomenna 1.5 Kyöttikkälän kentältä klo .15.00.

Käytäisiin maistamassa onko tässä mitään perää. "Kahviossa leivotaan joka päivä suuren suosion saavuttaneita lusikkamunkkeja 1920-luvulta peräisin olevalla reseptillä". Maasto aika helppoo polkuu kohti vehoniemeä.noin 3h lenkki.

----------


## ViliA

> https://www.stara.fi/2017/04/30/dj-p...skelta-metsaa/ 
> Lienee monelle tuttu paikka esim keskiviikkolenkiltä  Harmi ettei ole silloin ollut soittelemassa.
> "Syvällä metsässä" == parisataa metriä asutuksesta
> Tampere == Ylöjärvi.



Sama mies soitellut samaa biisiä myllypuronkadun alikulussa. Olisko ollut juurikin keskiviikkolenkillä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

> Oliskos Vappulenkille lähtiöitä huomenna 1.5 Kyöttikkälän kentältä klo .15.00.



_o/

----------


## mallat jari

*Keskiviikkolenkki 18.30 Lamminpään majalta 18.30.
Ajoaika noin 2h.Näin kevään alussa ajetaan hyvinkin maltillista vauhtia ja samoin maastosta haetaan helpompaa polkua.Tänään keli suosii maastopyörää,joten ota se mukaan ja tuu lenkille.*

----------


## star trek

Vaikka kevääntulo taas viikonloppuna vähän takapakkia ilmeisesti ottaakin niin sunnuntaille ajattelin perinteistä nokialenkkiä eli F40 pihasta lähtö klo. 10.00
ja 3-4h ajoo...jumppaa, parhaita polkuja ja jokunen huonompikin vauhti ei huimaa mutta ei ihan vasta-alkajille, huokauskallioo,harjuniittyä yms.
omin eväin kioskeja ei korvessa oo  Mukaan mahtuu vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Linnainmaan Prisman parkki klo 18.00 tänään kohti metsää n2,5-3h Lamminrahka ja Laureeninkallioo.Hyvä aika mennä haistelemaan metsän tuoksuja ja kuuntelee hiljaisuutta.(TV2 aamulla tänään)
Näin Norjassa


Hiljaisuudesta on lyhyessä ajassa tullut uusi luksustuote. Junassa on hiljainen vaunu ja työpaikalla hiljainen huone, ja moni lähtee etsimään hiljaisuutta luonnon keskeltä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Vaikka kevääntulo taas viikonloppuna vähän takapakkia ilmeisesti ottaakin niin sunnuntaille ajattelin perinteistä nokialenkkiä eli F40 pihasta lähtö klo. 10.00
> ja 3-4h ajoo...jumppaa, parhaita polkuja ja jokunen huonompikin vauhti ei huimaa mutta ei ihan vasta-alkajille, huokauskallioo,harjuniittyä yms.
> omin eväin kioskeja ei korvessa oo  Mukaan mahtuu vielä



Joskus heinäkuussakin varmaan vastaavaa?

----------


## star trek

> Vaikka kevääntulo taas viikonloppuna vähän takapakkia ilmeisesti ottaakin niin sunnuntaille ajattelin perinteistä nokialenkkiä eli F40 pihasta lähtö klo. 10.00
> ja 3-4h ajoo...jumppaa, parhaita polkuja ja jokunen huonompikin vauhti ei huimaa mutta ei ihan vasta-alkajille, huokauskallioo,harjuniittyä yms.
> omin eväin kioskeja ei korvessa oo  Mukaan mahtuu vielä



Joo otetaan tää joskus toiste kun tilausta ei tällähetkellä tämmöselle ole. Joten peruttu tämä lenkki!

----------


## mallat jari

Tällainen pikainen ilmo.17.00 Lamminpään majalta reilu 2 h lenkki palauttelu fiiliksellä.Jos vaikka yltä-alta teokselle poikkeisi.

----------


## _Jussi_

Jos ei ole sattunut olemaan aiemmin:

Ensi lauantaina 11:00 => Jämi21 goes Kauppi. Eli poluilla saattaa olla enemmänkin vipeltäjää. Reitit.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään on normaalisti maastopyöräilyä tällaisen otsikon alla.
Tampereen pyöräilyviikko.
*18.30–20.30 Maastopyörälenkki ja lajiesittely aloittelijoille*
_Lähtö Lamminpään majalta, Velodromintie 45_
Kevyt maastopyörälenkki. Sopii harrastusta aloitteleville, joiden kuntotasolla kaksi tuntia pyöräilyä sujuu vaihtelevalla sykkeellä. Ajetaan 2–2,5 t Länsi-Tampereen ja Ylöjärven harjupoluilla. Aluksi pidetään lajiesittely.

----------


## troh

Ei tänään, vaan maanantaisin: Fillari-trialia Iso-Vilusella opastettuna ja seurana toiset maastopyöräilijät. Aloituskynnys on mahdollisimman alhainen. Myrtillus osaa kertoa enemmän.

----------


## Myrtillus

Juuri näin kuin troh asiaa kuvasi. Aloituskynnys on hyvin matala ellei jopa maantasossa. Jottei putoa korkealta on aloitettava maantasolta. Kyseessä on siis aikuisten trial höntsyt, jossa Jari Sulkanen on virallisena vetäjänä ja minä olen mukana myös organisoimassa ja juonimassa tekemistä.

Ideana on harjoitella sellaisia teknisen ajamisen temppuja kontrolloiduissa olosuhteissa, joista on hyötyä myös maastoajossa. Esimerkkinä esteiden ylitys, pitkospuille hyppääminen sivusta, isompien pudotusten ajaminen, tasapaino yleensä jne.jne... Joukkovoima on tässäkin voimaa, sillä nyt ei tarvitse olla yksinään itseään nolaamassa ja katsojien myötähäpeä tulee jaettua useamman osallistujan kesken. Tarkoitus on oikeasti pitää hauskaa, oppia uusia asioita, haastaa itseään ja yrittää vielä kaiken kukkaraksi olla telomatta itseään.

Alkuun pääsee hienosti maastopyörällä, joten trial pyörää ei alkuvaiheessa tarvita. Jos joku kuvittelee, että trial pyörä on kyseiseen hommaan paljon helpompi kuin jäykkä maasturi, niin voin jo etukäteen tuottaa karvaan pettymyksen  :Hymy:  Kun keskiö normaalisti on 60 mm akselilinjan alapuolella, niin trial pyörällä se onkin 60 mm yläpuolella, joka takaa sisäänrakennetun kiikkeryyden niin pitkään, kun etupyörä on vielä maassa. Kun taidot kehittyvät sillle tasolle, että liikutaan vain takapyörällä pomppimalla, niin silloin trial pyörän geometriasta alkaa olemaan oikeasti hyötyä. Allekirjoittanut on kuullut tämän isoilta poljilta, mutta ei ole vielä sitä itse kokenut... Paikalla on muutamia trial pyöriä, joilla pääsee vähän kokeilemaan tuntumaa kyseiseen kalustoon.

Jos kiinnostus heräsi, niin tule Vilusenharjun trial puistoon maanantaina klo 18. Jos haluat mukaan BaseCamp yhteisöön, jossa vielä toistaiseksi jutellaan verhojen takana wannabee keskusteluja, niin laita YV:nä minulle sähköpostiosoitteesi, niin laitan sinulle kutsun.

Antti

----------


## izmo

Pääseekö Melon yli nyt ?

----------


## jalo

Huikeata! Kuka näitä ideoita suoltaa...mukana!





> Juuri näin kuin troh asiaa kuvasi. Aloituskynnys on hyvin matala ellei jopa maantasossa. Jottei putoa korkealta on aloitettava maantasolta. Kyseessä on siis aikuisten trial höntsyt, jossa Jari Sulkanen on virallisena vetäjänä ja minä olen mukana myös organisoimassa ja juonimassa tekemistä.
> 
> Ideana on harjoitella sellaisia teknisen ajamisen temppuja kontrolloiduissa olosuhteissa, joista on hyötyä myös maastoajossa. Esimerkkinä esteiden ylitys, pitkospuille hyppääminen sivusta, isompien pudotusten ajaminen, tasapaino yleensä jne.jne... Joukkovoima on tässäkin voimaa, sillä nyt ei tarvitse olla yksinään itseään nolaamassa ja katsojien myötähäpeä tulee jaettua useamman osallistujan kesken. Tarkoitus on oikeasti pitää hauskaa, oppia uusia asioita, haastaa itseään ja yrittää vielä kaiken kukkaraksi olla telomatta itseään.
> 
> Alkuun pääsee hienosti maastopyörällä, joten trial pyörää ei alkuvaiheessa tarvita. Jos joku kuvittelee, että trial pyörä on kyseiseen hommaan paljon helpompi kuin jäykkä maasturi, niin voin jo etukäteen tuottaa karvaan pettymyksen  Kun keskiö normaalisti on 60 mm akselilinjan alapuolella, niin trial pyörällä se onkin 60 mm yläpuolella, joka takaa sisäänrakennetun kiikkeryyden niin pitkään, kun etupyörä on vielä maassa. Kun taidot kehittyvät sillle tasolle, että liikutaan vain takapyörällä pomppimalla, niin silloin trial pyörän geometriasta alkaa olemaan oikeasti hyötyä. Allekirjoittanut on kuullut tämän isoilta poljilta, mutta ei ole vielä sitä itse kokenut... Paikalla on muutamia trial pyöriä, joilla pääsee vähän kokeilemaan tuntumaa kyseiseen kalustoon.
> 
> Jos kiinnostus heräsi, niin tule Vilusenharjun trial puistoon maanantaina klo 18. Jos haluat mukaan BaseCamp yhteisöön, jossa vielä toistaiseksi jutellaan verhojen takana wannabee keskusteluja, niin laita YV:nä minulle sähköpostiosoitteesi, niin laitan sinulle kutsun.
> 
> Antti

----------


## mallat jari

Kuullu isoilta pojilta että Melo olisi kiinni pitkälle kesään.

----------


## ViliA

> Pääseekö Melon yli nyt ?



Huhun mukaan joku oli sieltä suunnalta tänään yli menny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Huhun mukaan joku oli sieltä suunnalta tänään yli menny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



onkos mennyt useampi yli  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Myrtillus

> Huikeata! Kuka näitä ideoita suoltaa...mukana!



....tarvitsin henkistä vertaistukea taapertaamiseen ja kokeilin löytyisikö muita samanhenkisiä => löytyi!

----------


## ViliA

> onkos mennyt useampi yli



Jos olit suojattis kanssa lenkillä niin sitten meni useampi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## troh

> Pääseekö Melon yli nyt ?



Jos viestin sijoitus heti trial-viestien perässä oli tarkoituksella tehty, niin todettakoon että harjoittelimme vasta alastuloa. :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Melon yli ei pidä mennä kun se alastulo voi kymmenen metriä äkkijyrkkää pudotusta!!!

Harjuniittyyn on tehty muutama silta ohimennen mutta parannetaan ajan kanssa...

----------


## VEn

Onko kukaan lähössä tänään Linnainmaan Prismalta ajeleen klo 18?

----------


## Vito78

^ samaa mietin. Jos ei porukkaa ilmaannu niin lähden aiemmin itekseni.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VEn

Joo, ei ollu eilen liikaa porukkaa. Hyvin mahduttiin polulle (kaikki 2).

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Hyvää palauttavaa reeniä TdT varten.Noin 2h hyvillä vasta pestyillä poluilla.

----------


## peeppa

Olisiko jollain laittaa gpx:nä jälkeä välille Kyötikkäläntien silta - Lahdesjärvi. Roineen kiertoon olisi hakusessa sellainen mukava mutta polkupainotteinen reitti tälle välille. Eli jos löytyy jälki joka kiertäisi pahimmat juurakot ja kivikot tällä välillä, mutta oltaisiin kuitenkin mahdollisimman paljon poluilla ja kulkisi enempää kiertelemättä niin olisi kiva saada. Yleensä ollaan tultu tuosta Kyötikkäläntien sillalta tien vierustaa alas ja Alasentien/Takaniityn tien kautta Kaukajärvelle ja siitä sitten huonoja vaihtoehtoja käyttäen Lahdesjärven suuntaan. Sähköpostia voi kysellä yv:llä jos ei pysty tänne linkittämään. Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## znood

> Olisiko jollain laittaa gpx:nä jälkeä välille Kyötikkäläntien silta - Lahdesjärvi.



Kumpaan suuntaan ajatte ? Valmista jälkeä ei ole mutta voin käsin piirtää parit gepsijäljet mitkä olisivat tuollaiselle reissulle sopivia.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna keskiviikolenkki SPESIAALI.Torstaina monella vapaapäivä,joten erikoispitkä lenkki rauhallisella vauhdilla.Lähtö Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Suunnataan Pinsiönkankaalle Ketunkiven suuntaan.
Matkalla muutama 100m pikkuista kivikkoo.Loppuosa hyvää lännenpolkua.Paluumatkalla makkaran paistoa Yltä&Alta laavulla.Omat eväät mukaan.Reissun kesto noin 3,5-4h.Tulkaahan juhlistaa valoisaa iltaa.

----------


## peeppa

> Kumpaan suuntaan ajatte ? Valmista jälkeä ei ole mutta voin käsin piirtää parit gepsijäljet mitkä olisivat tuollaiselle reissulle sopivia.



Yleensä vastapäivään eli reitti Kangasalalta Lahdesjärvelle päin. Kiitos...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> Yleensä vastapäivään eli reitti Kangasalalta Lahdesjärvelle päin. Kiitos...



Tuossa on käsin piirretty jälki joka sopii roineen lenkin teemaan. Kaikki hitaat polut on jätetty pois ja myös suurimmat korkeuserot.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ty25qxx4ytab6gk/kla_ljr.gpx?dl=0

Tässä myös nämä roineen perusreitit hervannasta: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucqrilqrhx0luji/roine_bonus.gpx?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9x2qct639r...bonus.gpx?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nud6f3c2tow3mun/roine_lite.gpx?dl=0

Tuo kangasalan kirkkojärven kautta tuleva reitti(roine lite.gpx) on myös ihan hyvä jos ei viitsi kirkkoharjua kiivetä enää lopussa.

----------


## peeppa

> Tuossa on käsin piirretty jälki joka sopii roineen lenkin teemaan. Kaikki hitaat polut on jätetty pois ja myös suurimmat korkeuserot.
> 
> Tuo kangasalan kirkkojärven kautta tuleva reitti(roine lite.gpx) on myös ihan hyvä jos ei viitsi kirkkoharjua kiivetä enää lopussa.



Kiitos, tuo Kirkkojärven reitti onkin tuttu ja joskus kun mietittiin tuplaroineenkiertoa niin toiseen suuntaan oli tarjoitus mennä Kirkkojärven kautta.

----------


## viva

> Paluumatkalla makkaran paistoa Yltä&Alta laavulla.



Mulla sattuu olemaan sama suunnitelma, mutta oma lenkki teletappimaalta lähtien hieman aiemmin. Voitte siis odottaa hiilloksen olevan valmiina makkaralle siinä klo 20 jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Analog Kid

> Huomenna keskiviikolenkki SPESIAALI.Torstaina monella vapaapäivä,joten erikoispitkä lenkki rauhallisella vauhdilla.Lähtö Lamminpään majalta 18,30.Suunnataan Pinsiönkankaalle Ketunkiven suuntaan.
> Matkalla muutama 100m pikkuista kivikkoo.Loppuosa hyvää lännenpolkua.Paluumatkalla makkaran paistoa Yltä&Alta laavulla.Omat eväät mukaan.Reissun kesto noin 3,5-4h.Tulkaahan juhlistaa valoisaa iltaa.



Tämä olisi kiinnostanut mutta piti harrastaa ylitöitä, joten väliin jäi. Joten olisiko jollain käppyrää tarjota mielellään Garmin Connectissa tai vaihtoehtoisesti jossain muualla mistä voi jäljen ladata kirjautumatta.

----------


## Smiik

Kysymys! Miten tuolta Garmin Connectista saan ladattua jäljen gpx tiedoston? Siis näistä linkeistä mitä porukka jakaa täällä. Vaatiiko tunnukset?

----------


## TMo

> Kysymys! Miten tuolta Garmin Connectista saan ladattua jäljen gpx tiedoston? Siis näistä linkeistä mitä porukka jakaa täällä. Vaatiiko tunnukset?



juu, kirjautuneena kun avaa connect linkin niin siinä näkyy se lataa gpx optio.

----------


## noppa

Keskari. .. ...

----------


## mallat jari

> Tämä olisi kiinnostanut mutta piti harrastaa ylitöitä, joten väliin jäi. Joten olisiko jollain käppyrää tarjota mielellään Garmin Connectissa tai vaihtoehtoisesti jossain muualla mistä voi jäljen ladata kirjautumatta.



Tuollaista mentiin.https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1756686416

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna Kolmenkulman ABC parkki klo 16.00 maastoilua tuttuun ke vauhtiin.Noin 3 h.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkki normaaliin tapaan,Lamminpään majalta 18.30.Noin 2h hyvillä länsipoluilla.

----------


## znood

Keskiviikkolenkit sais kyllä pysyä spekseissä että sielä pysyis huonompikuntonenkin mukana. Nyt on ollut tosi hyvä kevät ja ne jotka ovat kerinneet paljon ajamaan ovat huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kun yleensä.

----------


## mallat jari

> Keskiviikkolenkit sais kyllä pysyä spekseissä että sielä pysyis huonompikuntonenkin mukana. Nyt on ollut tosi hyvä kevät ja ne jotka ovat kerinneet paljon ajamaan ovat huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kun yleensä.



Kyllä yritin pysyä tuossa kohtuu tasaisessa matkavauhdissa ja kun teknisempi tai ylämäki ja sen tasaisempi osuus jonka aikaa hyvinkin rauhakseltaan jotta kaikki kerkiäisi ilman haitaria taas kiinni.mutta kun ei kuulunut lenkillä yhtään peräjää huutoo.niin mentii tasaista vauhtii.Ilman sen kummenpaa mittarin tarkasteluu niin oltiin Teron mittarin mukaan 10,1 km/h
.Nyt oli hyvin porukkaa ja jonkun verran oli loppupäässä elämistä ja varmaan siitä syystä oli loppupäästä kiireempää.
Kokeillaan ottaa vielä tarkemmin ,että perässäkin olisi tasaisempaa.Kiitos palautteesta.
Hyvin oli porukkaa.33.

----------


## Sarpale

Keskiviikkolenkeillä on ollut kyllä hyvä meno kun on majalähtöihin ehtinyt mukaan, ja kyllä tämmönen talviläskissä köllivä kuskikin hyvin pysyi mukana (poislukien "tissisillan" nousut ja laskut kun ylitetään mootortietä).
Nyt on muutama mennyt ohi, kun aikataulut eivät ole sopineet. Onko vauhti jo kiihtynyt näistä ekoista lenkeistä, pysyyköhän enää perässä!
Lähden kyllä heti taas letkaan kun kerkiän.

----------


## mallat jari

Kyllä pysyy,otetaan samoilla nopeuksilla mutta pikkasen voipi olla teknisempää kuin toukokuussa.Mukaan vaan. 



> Keskiviikkolenkeillä on ollut kyllä hyvä meno kun on majalähtöihin ehtinyt mukaan, ja kyllä tämmönen talviläskissä köllivä kuskikin hyvin pysyi mukana (poislukien "tissisillan" nousut ja laskut kun ylitetään mootortietä).
> Nyt on muutama mennyt ohi, kun aikataulut eivät ole sopineet. Onko vauhti jo kiihtynyt näistä ekoista lenkeistä, pysyyköhän enää perässä!
> Lähden kyllä heti taas letkaan kun kerkiän.

----------


## noppa

> Onko vauhti jo kiihtynyt näistä ekoista lenkeistä, pysyyköhän enää perässä!



Tämänviikkoinen oli hiukan rapsakkaampi, mutta ehkäpä se siitä tasoittuu. Tai sitten pari peräjäätä sopiviin kohtiin.

----------


## znood

Koivusenvuoren polku tarkastettu. Aika tukkoon on mennyt melkein moottorisahaa tarttis.

----------


## Api76

Keskiviikkona olisi tarjolla 2vaihtoehtoa. Perinteinen keskiviikko lenkki, ja joskus kokeilussa ollut reipaslenkki

----------


## Api76

Keskiviikkona olisi tarjolla 2vaihtoehtoa. Perinteinen keskiviikko lenkki, ja joskus kokeilussa ollut reipaslenkki

----------


## Kalevankammen

Vieläkö torstaina lähdetään liikkeelle normaalisti Linnainmaan Prisman kulmilta?

----------


## mallat jari

Nyt on kesä,ja polut kutsuu tänään keskiviikkolenkille Lamminpään majalle.18.30 lähtö ja n2 h hyvillä poluilla isossa porukassa mennään .Tuuhan mukaan.

----------


## Pexxi

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...o-10-Juupajoki

Hyvää keliä näyttäisi tulevan.

Pääkohteena on siis Siikaneva mutta matkalle sattuu myös muita köyhän miehen/naisen luontokohteita. Kiirettä ei pidetä, maksimissaan vauhti on puolikkaan TdT:n luokkaa. Vaativuudeltaan maasto on helppoa kangaspolkua/-uraa, tavallista polkua ja Siikanevalla on muutama teknisempi osuus pitemmällä kierrolla sekä kolmisen kilometriä hyväkuntoisia pitkospuita. Nestetäydennystä saa loppumatkasta mutta nelisen tuntia pitäisi pärjätä omilla juomilla. Retken kesto on noin 5,5 tuntia ja matkaa 50-55 km. Kesken on vähän vaikea lähteä pois mutta jos haluaa vähän lyhyemmän retken niin silloin kannattaa tulla väliltä mukaan. Siikanevalla mahdollisuus lyhyempään (helpompaan, noin 7 km) ja pitempään (vaativampi, noin 10 km) reittiin. Ajelulla on kaksi pitempää hiekkatiesiirtymää, noin 8 ja 10 kilometrin mittaiset. Kaikkineen tietä on noin puolet eli siirtymät poislukien aika vähän. Jaarikanmaan laavulla pidetään pitempi tauko (voi paistaa vaikka makkaraa) ja lyhyempiä tarvittaessa.
Mikäli ajelu pitkospuilla epäilyttää ja halua olisi mukaan tulla niin reppuun kannattaa ottaa sitten kengät joilla pystyy poluilla kävelemään, lenkkarit ovat riittävät.
Sadevaraus. Mikäli luvassa on jatkuvaa sadetta niin retkeä muutetaan ja Siikaneva jää ikävä kyllä pois. Siinä tapauksessa retken pituusn noin kolme tuntia pääasiassa hiekkakankaita.

Luontokohteita, ei välttämättä niin suuria
http://maakuntakaava2040.pirkanmaa.f...aikalliset.pdf (Lakkaharju ja Huikon- ja Käpylänkangas)
www.luontoon.fi/siikaneva

Lähtö klo 10 Cafe58, kahvila on jo auki siinä vaiheessa joten odotella voi juoda vaikka pullakahvit. Ajoaika autolla Tampereelta noin 40 minuuttia. 

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D


Jokainen osallistuu omalla vastuullaan ja kypäräpakko.

Tervetuloa!

----------


## izmo

Kappelinkallion alaosaan rakennetaan taloo kohta ja ompas joku tehnyt leiripaikan myös sinne kallion päälle ja eilen aamulla oltiin täydessä unessa siellä leirillä

----------


## Api76

Keskiviikkona taas tarjolla 2 lenkkiä tarjolla Jarin vetämä keskiviikon "klassikko" kaikille sopiva rauhalline ke lenkki.  Ja 2 vaihtoehtona rivakampi ke lenkura joka viime ke veti 8 kuskia, Jos ei parempaa vetäjää ilmaannu Nii mää vedän... ajatus oli 1-1,5-h reipasta ja loppuun mäkijumppa Lamminpää.  Saako idea kannatusta?

----------


## mallat jari

Onko torstailenkit loppumassa osallistujapulaan?Kyseli Tomi Möttönen eilisessä viestissä. Tänään vp joten ehtii Linnainmaan Prismalle 18.00 Torstailenkille.Reilu 2h.
Kun on huippukelikin niin katotaas löytyykä sieltä suunnalta ajoseuraa.Maasto hivenen teknisempää kuin Lamminpään lähdöissä.TULKAAHAN LENKILLE.

----------


## troh

Torstailenkit hyytyy vetäjäpulasta. En ehdi. Jampekaan ei ole kovin usein ehtinyt. Ajoittain on löytynyt muita vetäjiä, mutta ei vakioveturia. Kyllä sinne yleensä osallistujia tulee, jos vetäjä on tiedossa. Eikä ne polutkaan välttämättä niin teknisiä ole. Pitää vain tehdä valinta. Torstailenkkien historiassa on välillä ajettu helpompia polkuja ja välillä vähemmän helppoja.

----------


## KJP

Taidan lähteä mukaan. Voin jopa vetää lenkin. Yritän tässä töiden ohessa miettiä neulaspolkureitin Kaupissa. Käyn vain kotona vaihtamassa vaattet ja fillarin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Tänään sunnuntaina klo 14 Tesoman uimahallilta länsipoluille noin kolmeksi tunniksi, tervetuloa! Vauhti porukan mukaan leppoisaa, sujuvaa tai ajoittain vauhdikasta. Jos ketään ei ilmoittaudu, saattaa aikataulu muuttua.

----------


## ViliA

Ei pääse valitettavasti tuohon lähtöön mutta laitetaan vaihtoehtoinen iltalenkki Nokialla, lähtö klo.18-19 välille F40 ja kesto pari tuntia. Rauhassa ryhmän mukaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkoisin Lamminpäästä lähtee nykyisin kahdesta kolmeen erivauhtista ryhmää, eli kevyt lenkki on saanut seuraakseen vauhdikkaamman sekä kevyen mutta pidemmän! Mikäli osallistujia on kaikkiin ryhmiin, otamme tästä uuden tavan  :Hymy: 


Minä tarjoilen tänään pidemmän nopeudeltaan normi keskiviikkovauhtisen,mutta saavumme takaisin noin 21.45.Tällöin kerkiämme uusille poluille nauttimaan Koukkujärven ja Nokian poluista.


Petteri johdattaa normi 2h lenkin tuttuun noin 10km/h matkavauhtia.


Vili puolestaan noin 2h nopeudeltaan 15-17km/h reippaamman sykelenkin.
Säätiedon mukaan ei pitäisi sataa illalla.mutta sadevaraus pidätetään.Tervetuloa.

----------


## izmo

Niin kutsuttu reipas  lenkki  oli hyvä  Nokian kalliolla vaikka osan joutui oikaiseen yön tultua ja vetäjän verässä kun ajelee niin pääsee helpolla

----------


## star trek

Huomenna ajetaan kans nokiankallioo mutta kevyesti. Lähtö F40 pihasta klo. 10.00 kesto n.4h

----------


## petentic

Viime keskiviikkona oli hyvin porukkaa kaikkiin kolmeen ryhmään, joten kaksi taikka kolme ryhmää on tarjolla myös tänään! Pitkä kevyt (3 h +), normi kevyt (2 h) ja normi reippaampi. Lamminpään maja klo 1830, tervetuloa!

----------


## izmo

Viimeksi oli ihan onnistunut reippaampi lenkki eikä sinne oo iso kynnys lähtee vaikka viimeksi jäi kesken kun tuli unen aika

----------


## Roces

Saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta mihin kannattaa suunnata lenkille, jos polut eivät ole oikeastaan millään suunnalla yhtään tuttuja ja ei omista mitään gps-härveleitä. Keskustan nurkilta onko Kauppi hyvä lähtökohde ja sieltä lähtee pudotteleen Atalan suuntaan? Eli mikä olisi varma kohde missä riittää polkuja. Koko Tampereen polkureitistöhän on valtava, mutta sen hyödyntäminen on haaste, koska ei paikkoja tunne...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kauppi on hyvä. Siellä riittää kaikenlaista polkua. Eksymäänkään ei pahasti pääse, sillä valtatiet 9 ja 12 sekä Näsijärvi rajaavat alueen.

----------


## Pexxi

> Saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta mihin kannattaa suunnata lenkille, jos polut eivät ole oikeastaan millään suunnalla yhtään tuttuja ja ei omista mitään gps-härveleitä. Keskustan nurkilta onko Kauppi hyvä lähtökohde ja sieltä lähtee pudotteleen Atalan suuntaan? Eli mikä olisi varma kohde missä riittää polkuja. Koko Tampereen polkureitistöhän on valtava, mutta sen hyödyntäminen on haaste, koska ei paikkoja tunne...



Jos muuten osaat karttoja lukea niin tulosta kansalaisen karttapaikalta kartta ja tuolta Arpotechnon kartalta merkkaat siihen polkuja. Ei varmaan kaikkia tarvitse.

----------


## izmo

> Saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta mihin kannattaa suunnata lenkille, jos polut eivät ole oikeastaan millään suunnalla yhtään tuttuja ja ei omista mitään gps-härveleitä. Keskustan nurkilta onko Kauppi hyvä lähtökohde ja sieltä lähtee pudotteleen Atalan suuntaan? Eli mikä olisi varma kohde missä riittää polkuja. Koko Tampereen polkureitistöhän on valtava, mutta sen hyödyntäminen on haaste, koska ei paikkoja tunne...



Keskusta on hyvä lähtee joka suuntaan ja vaikka lännen suuntaan Epilänharjun kautta Lamminpää Nokia tai aika helposti myös Hallila Hervanta... itte näin märkään aikaan valitsen lännen

----------


## petentic

KeskiviikkolenkeillÃ¤ oli huikean hyvÃ¤ osanotto! Kiitokset kaikille! Reippaammassa kaksituntisessa oli 11 kuskia (siihen saakka kunnes Izmo lÃ¤hti unille), leppoisassa kaksituntisessa 32 tai 36 (meni laskuissa jo sekaisin) ja pitkÃ¤llÃ¤ nelituntisella kahdeksan.

----------


## Pietu

Onko ketään lähdössä Torstailenkille?

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko ketään lähdössä Torstailenkille?



Mahdollinen ehkä, joskin ei ainkaan yli määrämittaisena, ennemminkin aavistuksen lyhennettynä..

----------


## Kemizti

Nonni, käytiin oikein porukkalenkillä.. Osanottajamäärät selkeesti kasvussa

----------


## Pexxi

Tiistaina olisi ajelua klo 15 Kyötikkälästä Aapiskukkoon ja takaisin, jotain 3-3,5 tuntia kai menee. Helppoa pääosin. Varmaan keskiviikkoista vauhtia ehkä. Sadevarauksella.

Ei tosta taidakaan alle neljän tunnin selvitä.

----------


## peeppa

Tiistaina 4.7 klo 18:00 alkaen Nokian kallioita Alisenjärven  uimarannan/hiihtolatujen parkkipaikalta (Pinsiöntie) tyyliin 2+2h. Ensin  2h kevyemmin ja helpompia polkuja ja lähtöpaikan kautta toiselle 2h  vähän reippaammalle lenkille. Varsinkin eka 2h sopii myös vähemmän  ajaneille, mutta koko ajan mennään ryhmän mukaan eli kaikki saa olla  mukana koko 4h. Etukäteen ilmoittamalla voi tulla myös jälkimmäiselle 2h  lenkille klo 20:00.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tiistaina olisi ajelua klo 15 Kyötikkälästä Aapiskukkoon ja takaisin, jotain 3-3,5 tuntia kai menee. Helppoa pääosin. Varmaan keskiviikkoista vauhtia ehkä. Sadevarauksella.
> 
> Ei tosta taidakaan alle neljän tunnin selvitä.



Perutaan kun näyttää satavan koko illan. Mahdollisesti huomenna.

----------


## ytte07

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Tuli tänään mettäkone Ruutanajärven pohjoispuolella vastaan. Oli käyny Ruutanavuoren pohjoispuolella ja ajeli alueella olevalle crossipyörien montulle. Siä oli lavetti oottamassa. Saas kattoo mitä siä tapahtuu...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Olisit jahdannu pois.

----------


## petentic

Kevyellä kaksituntisella oli 22 kuskia, kevyelle 3h+ lenkille taisi lähteä viisi. Kaksituntinen kävi ajelemassa Haukiluomaa, Tesomaa, Raholaa ja Mustavuorta. Lenkin jälkeen kaupunkiin päin suuntaavien kanssa bonuksena Epilänharjua. Kevyt keskiviikkolenkki #sportstracker
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...757228deca94b1

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kevyellä kaksituntisella oli 22 kuskia, kevyelle 3h+ lenkille taisi lähteä viisi. Kaksituntinen kävi ajelemassa Haukiluomaa, Tesomaa, Raholaa ja Mustavuorta. Lenkin jälkeen kaupunkiin päin suuntaavien kanssa bonuksena Epilänharjua. Kevyt keskiviikkolenkki #sportstracker
> https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...757228deca94b1



Raholan kentän viertä näytitte menevän, kun olin itse potkimassa.

----------


## viva

[QUOTE=ytte07;2685427
Tuli tänään mettäkone Ruutanajärven pohjoispuolella vastaan.
[/QUOTE]
Täälläpäin kannattaa tosiaan varoa, työt on vielä kesken ja koneet heiluu.. Hyvä puoli on että ainakin toistaiseksi osumaa oli saanut vain konepyörien rata ja fillarilla pääsi ok. Hienoa paikkaa, sinne vaan ajelemaan!

----------


## tamperester

Tässä sama teksti kun maantiepuolellekkin............Jos nyt satutte joskus asfaltilla ajamaan.Hei kaikille jotka pyöräilevät Kangasalla ja Haralanharjulla,näkötornille menevässä asfalttitiessä on erittäin vaarallisia kuoppia mäen loppupäässä.Eilen tapahtui vakava kaatuminen noiden takia ambulanssikeikka ja uhri edelleen sairaalahoidossa.Kuopat ovat melko huomaamattomia teräviä ja yleensä vauhtia on vaikka vapaalla laskee.Tälläkin kertaa kypärä pelasti päävammoilta mutta huonossqa hapessa kuski muuten on.

----------


## Niki9

Moi!

Kävin läskillä noilla huudeilla eilen ja metsäkone raivosi täydellä vauhdilla. Paikka on siinä vanhan latupohjan ja sen suon välissä.
Onko tietoa onko kyseessä harvennus, vai jotain ihan muuta? Puuta ainakin kaatu ihan helvetisti

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikko! Lenkkipäivä. Klo 1830 Lamminpään maja. Pitäisiköhän tuo Julkujärven hakkuutyömaa käydä ihmettelemässä...

----------


## Niki9

> Keskiviikko! Lenkkipäivä. Klo 1830 Lamminpään maja. Pitäisiköhän tuo Julkujärven hakkuutyömaa käydä ihmettelemässä...



Käykää ihmeessä.....
Mun täytyy tänään kerätä voimia viikonloppua varten.
Muuten olisi kyllä huippu ilma maastolle

----------


## petentic

Löydettin hakkuutyömaa! Hyvin siellä vielä pystyi ajelemaan. Harvennukselta se näytti. Löytyi uusi polku harjun Pinsiön puoleiselta reunalta! Vähän oli sivuttain kallellaan polku mutta suurimmaksi osaksi ihan ajettava. Muutama kerta ajetaan isommalla porukalla, niin tulee oikein hyvä  :Hymy:  

Tummia pilviä oli mutta ei satanut lainkaan. Kolmetoista kuskia oli, about 23 km ehdittiin mukaan lukien klassikoista Pikku-Ahvenistoa, kapakkapolkua, Soppeenharjua ja #pallomeri  :Hymy: 
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...757228de60c698

----------


## Iglumies

Ei ihme ettei prismalle ilmesty ketään, kun näin paskoja lenkkejä yksin ajellaan.
Eikö tosiaan tämänkokoisessa kylässä ole enää yhteislenkille tulijoita?

----------


## izmo

Pitkä maastolenkki sunnuntaina Valkeakosken korkeakankaalle lähtö kello 11.01 Viinikan Teboil kylmä asema

Täällä ei riehuta vaan riehujat ovat Korkeakankaalla

----------


## anttif79

Turisti Jyväskylästä tulossa huomenna Tampereelle fillari matkassa. Olisko polkuopasta tarjolla? Suunnitelmissa olla pelipaikoilla klo 13.

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

> Turisti Jyväskylästä tulossa huomenna Tampereelle fillari matkassa. Olisko polkuopasta tarjolla? Suunnitelmissa olla pelipaikoilla klo 13.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kuinka hitaasti maltat ajaa ja minkä tyyppistä? Joksikin aikaa vois Kahen jälkeen idän teknisiä..

----------


## izmo

Valkeakoskelta kyseli myös turisti ajo opasta mutta halus lähtee länteen helpoille poluille ja kallioille kun oli saanut tarpekkseen korkeakankaan kivikoista mutta lännen polulla voi vauhti nousta yli kahdenkympin ja sitä matkaa toi tulla likelle sataa

----------


## anttif79

> Kuinka hitaasti maltat ajaa ja minkä tyyppistä? Joksikin aikaa vois Kahen jälkeen idän teknisiä..



No ei oo mikään huikee kunto päällä. Joku 8-12 kmh ihan maastoista riippuen. Tekniset maistuu hienosti. Nähään Tasan 14 jossain?

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

> No ei oo mikään huikee kunto päällä. Joku 8-12 kmh ihan maastoista riippuen. Tekniset maistuu hienosti. Nähään Tasan 14 jossain?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pääsen 1330 töistä, jos vaikka 1415 Linnainmaan prismalla, hesen edustan pyöräparkki..

----------


## anttif79

Ok. Katsellaan siinä klo 14.15

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Enitax

> Pääsen 1330 töistä, jos vaikka 1415 Linnainmaan prismalla, hesen edustan pyöräparkki..



Täällä olisi yksi lomapäiviään pois poltteleva uustamperelainen, jota kovasti kiinnostaisi uusien lähipolkujen kartottaminen. 
Jos remmiin huolitte niin voisin kanssa lähteä mukaan.

----------


## Iglumies

Tervetuloa ja mahtuu sinne mukaan muutkin.

----------


## LJL

> Tervetuloa ja mahtuu sinne mukaan muutkin.



Erittäin nolo sanoa mutta ei pysty. Laskin jäljellä olevia Pirkanmaa-tunteja ja tulin siihen lopputulokseen, että auton sisustan imurointi & höyrypesu tai kuolema taikka ainakin vallankumous.

----------


## petentic

^ Käy viemässä sen auton fiksiin siksi aikaa kun ajaa lenkkiä? Paljon mukavampi auton siivous  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> ^ Käy viemässä sen auton fiksiin siksi aikaa kun ajaa lenkkiä? Paljon mukavampi auton siivous

----------


## Kemizti

Siinä lähtöpaikalla, Prisman parkkihallissa on erittäin pätevä fixari..

----------


## petentic

Jahas, keskiviikko! Kevyttä keskiviikkolenkkiä ainakin ajellaan. 1830 Lamminpään majalta pariksi tunniksi poluille  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Onko Prismalta tänään lähtöä kuudelta? Pari hidasta olisi tulossa. Jos nyt viimeistään varttia vaille viisi joku varmistaa.

----------


## KJP

Mää tuun

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Ok, ilmestytään paikalle.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna maastolenkkiä 10.15 alkaen Lamminpään majalta.Porvoosta kaveri käymässä ja polkujen esittelyä noin 4-6 h.Suuntana alkuun Nokiaa ja Koukun maastoja.Vauhtina hivenen reippampi kuin ke lenkillä.

----------


## Smooth

Hyväksytäänkö keskiviikko lenkille mukaan sähköpyöriä? Sillä kysyn kun joitakin asia tuntuu ahdistavan, ei ole yli vuoteen tullu oltua mukana keskiviikko ajoilla.

----------


## ViliA

Sekaan vaan, on siellä ollut muitakin sähköavusteisia mukana. Pääasia et lenkeillä käy porukkaa välineistä ja kuntotasosta riippumatta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Viime viikon torstaina tuli tosiaan oltua torstailenkillä ja ihmetyttää miksei enempää käy paikallista porukkaa. Vauhtia ei pidetty ja taukoillakin ehdittiin. Vai onko nää jo liian hitaita? Ei kai?

----------


## Kemizti

> Viime viikon torstaina tuli tosiaan oltua torstailenkillä ja ihmetyttää miksei enempää käy paikallista porukkaa. Vauhtia ei pidetty ja taukoillakin ehdittiin. Vai onko nää jo liian hitaita? Ei kai?



Jengi varmaan pelkää reittejä, kun izmo manaa itää kuraiseksi röllipolkuviidakoksi ja onhan näitä joskus "teknisempinä" mainostettu, kai ihan syystäkin, vähemmänhän täällä neulaspolkuja on..

----------


## ealex

^^ Tällä viikolla torstailenkillä oli yksi uusi kaveri ja minä. Kerran aikaisemminkin tänä kesänä oli sama tilanne.

----------


## izmo

> Jengi varmaan pelkää reittejä, kun izmo manaa itää kuraiseksi röllipolkuviidakoksi ja onhan näitä joskus "teknisempinä" mainostettu, kai ihan syystäkin, vähemmänhän täällä neulaspolkuja on..



ääh... monihan tykkää semmosesta röllipolusta... ei kaikki halua kuivaa kallioo :No huh!: 

ittellä tuntuu olevan myös tota heinä pujo allergiaa tänä kesänä aika paljon  niin tulee vältettyä  pelto ja puska maastoo

----------


## velib

Omissa muistikuvissani tostailenkkejä on mainostettu myös hieman kovempivauhtisiksi, ja vauhti+röllipolku -yhdistelmä saattaa kaikottaa osallistujia. Ihan leppoisia mielestäni ne lenkit, joille olen ehtinyt ovat olleet. Toki teknisempiä kuin Lamminpäässä. Talvellahan taas tuolla on mielestäni parempia polkuja kuin lännessä. Itse pääsen torstaisin mukaan vain, jos lenkki suuntautuu keskustan suuntaan, kun siellä pitäisi olla ennen kahdeksaa niin Kangasalta tulee liian kiire...

----------


## ealex

Hyvin on ollut torstailenkillä porukkaa silloin kun niitä oli mainostettu teknisiksi/nopeaksi ja Izmo on kommentoinut (täysin oikein  :Hymy: ) maastoa, eli ei se siitä ole kiinni. Mutta kuolivat, kun ei ole vetäjiä. Tai edelleen sinne eksyy uusia kavereita, kun ilmeisesti mainostetaan jossain sivuilla…

Keskiviikkolenkkien laatu taas on koko ajan kasvanut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Api76

Se olisi taas Keskiviikko. Perinteinen 2h ja mäkipainotteinen 2h tarjolla tänään. Tervetuloa.

----------


## troh

Torstailenkillä olisi nyt kaksi vetäjää ja yksi osallistujat. 7min lähtöön.

----------


## troh

3 vetäjää siis...

----------


## ealex

Joo, enää ei voi valittaa, kolmen vetäjän voimin vedettiin minulle hienon torstailenkin ja vieläpä mokkapalakahvitkin tarjottiin, kiitoksia!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään hieno keli käydä poluilla.joten 18.30 lamminpään majalta rennolla vauhdilla noin 2.5h lenkki.

----------


## peeppa

Huomenna sunnuntaina 20.8 Nokialla Harjuniityn sekä Korvolan muutamien uusien polkujen ajamista. Lähtö klo 10:00 Harjuniityn koulun p-paikalta, siitä alhaalta. Osa poluista vielä uusia ja kapeita, joten läski parempi vaihtoehto, mutta eilisen lenkin perusteella kapearenkaisellakin pärjää. Muutama tunkkauskin voi tulla. Ei ihan aloittelioille, mutta rauhallisesti mennään ja porukan vauhdin mukaan. Matkaa tulee noin 20-25km ja aikaa menee noin 2-2,5h.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Lauantaina 26.8. ajetaan osana Suomi 100 -juhlatapahtumia, tarkalleen ottaen tässä "Ylistys Ylöjärven luonnolle", kaksi maastolenkkiä Ylöjärvellä useimmille tutuissa maisemissa. Lähdöt ovat Pikku-Ahvenistolta laavulta klo 10:30 ja 14:00. Lenkit ajetaan Pinsiön näköalalaavulle ja takaisin, mahdollisesti pienen ketunlenkin kautta. Keston 2-3 h, matkaa 18 - 25 km per lenkki. Näköalalaavulla tauko, jossa tarjoilla juotavaa ja grillattavaa! Tapahtuma on ilmainen. Jotta osaamme varautua riittävällä määrällä tarjoiluja, pyytäisin ilmoittatumaan Nimenhuudossa (kirjautumista ei vaadita, voit ilmoittautua nimimerkillä). Ilmoittatuminen klo 10:30 lähtöön, ilmoittatuminen klo 14:00 lähtöön. Tervetuloa!

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä pukkaa ja Lamminpään majalta 18.30.lähtö.Tänään nautiskellaan vähän uusista reiteistä ja mukana 2 mukavaa uutta alamäkeekin.Kannattaa tulla kauempaakin nauttii lännen poluista.Aikaa menee 2.5h.Matkavauhti rauhaisa.Hivenen teknisempi kuin normaalisti.

----------


## Eeva

> Lauantaina 26.8. ajetaan osana Suomi 100 -juhlatapahtumia, tarkalleen ottaen tässä "Ylistys Ylöjärven luonnolle", kaksi maastolenkkiä Ylöjärvellä useimmille tutuissa maisemissa. Lähdöt ovat Pikku-Ahvenistolta laavulta klo 10:30 ja 14:00. Lenkit ajetaan Pinsiön näköalalaavulle ja takaisin, mahdollisesti pienen ketunlenkin kautta. Keston 2-3 h, matkaa 18 - 25 km per lenkki. Näköalalaavulla tauko, jossa tarjoilla juotavaa ja grillattavaa! Tapahtuma on ilmainen. Jotta osaamme varautua riittävällä määrällä tarjoiluja, pyytäisin ilmoittatumaan Nimenhuudossa (kirjautumista ei vaadita, voit ilmoittautua nimimerkillä). Ilmoittatuminen klo 10:30 lähtöön, ilmoittatuminen klo 14:00 lähtöön. Tervetuloa!



Minkätasoista lenkkiä olisi luvassa?

----------


## petentic

Mennään porukan mukaan, lähtökohtaisesti keskiviikkolenkkimeiningillä. Vetäjiä on kaksi, joten jos saamme kosolti osallistujia, voimme jakaa molemmissa lähdöissä ryhmän kahteen. Kevyt keskiviikkolenkkivauhti on noin 10-12 km/h avg. Jos tulee reippaampaa vauhtia haluavia, niin tosiaan tehdään erilliset ryhmät.

----------


## petentic

> Keskiviikko lenkkiä pukkaa ja Lamminpään majalta 18.30.lähtö.Tänään nautiskellaan vähän uusista reiteistä ja mukana 2 mukavaa uutta alamäkeekin.Kannattaa tulla kauempaakin nauttii lännen poluista.Aikaa menee 2.5h.Matkavauhti rauhaisa.Hivenen teknisempi kuin normaalisti.



Jos on lähtijöitä, niin semiripeä ryhmä ajetaan myös  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään maastoilua 18.30 alkaen.Lähtö paikka Kanuunasilta(tissisilta) Pikku-Ahvenistontie 11.Reilu 2 tuntia ajellaan.

----------


## petentic

Tänään tämä!





> Lauantaina 26.8. ajetaan osana Suomi 100 -juhlatapahtumia, tarkalleen ottaen tässä "Ylistys Ylöjärven luonnolle", kaksi maastolenkkiä Ylöjärvellä useimmille tutuissa maisemissa. Lähdöt ovat Pikku-Ahvenistolta laavulta klo 10:30 ja 14:00. Lenkit ajetaan Pinsiön näköalalaavulle ja takaisin, mahdollisesti pienen ketunlenkin kautta. Keston 2-3 h, matkaa 18 - 25 km per lenkki. Näköalalaavulla tauko, jossa tarjoilla juotavaa ja grillattavaa! Tapahtuma on ilmainen. Jotta osaamme varautua riittävällä määrällä tarjoiluja, pyytäisin ilmoittatumaan Nimenhuudossa (kirjautumista ei vaadita, voit ilmoittautua nimimerkillä). Ilmoittatuminen klo 10:30 lähtöön, ilmoittatuminen klo 14:00 lähtöön. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Smooth

Toivottavasti sateet alkaa hellittään, nyt ainakin Nokialla tulee reilusti vettä.

----------


## mallat jari

15.00 Kolmenkulman ABC n 3 h maastolenkkiä Nokian suuntaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Reilu 2h lenkkiaikaa.

----------


## izmo

Oisko Nokian suuntaan halukkaita lähteen huomenna polkujen muistoajolle  lauantaina kello 10 Kolmenkulman ABC asemalta

Idea ois vielä ajaa Nokian parhaimmat polut ennen kuin ne jää talojen alle...   vauhti ei tarvi olla kova

----------


## znood

Hämeenkankaalle huomenna : Jämin reissu noin klo 11 lähtö Kyröskosken lentokentältä. Vauhti retkimäinen ja kesto noin 4h.
Reitti Kyröskoski-Vatula-Varpee-Jämi-Varpee-Vatula-Kyröskoski.
Ilmot/tiedustelut etukäteen koska lähtöaika on arvio. Vetäjän puhelin 0503223578.

----------


## Smooth

Voisin tulla huomenna ajeleen nokialle.

----------


## mallat jari

Sununtai lenkillä tarjolla rölli,kostee,juuri,kivikko,eli EI parhaita polkuja.Miksikö,siksi kun keskiviikkona jäi lenkki vajaaksi,ja porukka tykkäis tunkattavasta liukkaasta tekniikka vännöstä.
Lähtö Kolmenkulman ABC klo 17.00.Suuntana Nokia/Huokauskallio.Aika noin 3h.Tulkaahan nauttii Nokian EI parhaista poluista.

----------


## izmo

> Voisin tulla huomenna ajeleen nokialle.



läskipyörä on voimakas... ohutkumit kiersivät vielä Alisenkallion ja ylisenkallion ja noin 70 km siirtymineen

----------


## Smooth

> läskipyörä on voimakas... ohutkumit kiersivät vielä Alisenkallion ja ylisenkallion ja noin 70 km siirtymineen



 Tulihan siinä sitten ajettavaa, tuolla vauhdilla olisin päässy n. 50km joten täytyy alkaa toista akkua katteleen varalle 😅

----------


## izmo

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

nyt pääsee tonne männikön silmukkaan eilistä paremmin

----------


## peeppa

> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
> 
> nyt pääsee tonne männikön silmukkaan eilistä paremmin



Onko Ismo uusi silta tuossa sinisen täpän kohdalla? Aukeaako tuo kuva?

Korvolan lenkin voi tehdä myös tuota kuvassa olevaa sinistä jälkeä pitkin, vastapäivään ehkä parempi. Tuossa ei mennä siitä sillan kohdasta vaan mennään suoraan linjojen alta. Linjojen alla voi olla vaikea havaita tuota polkua mutta menee ihan hyvin läpi melko suoraan. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Taitaa olla sinisen täpän kohdalla ja otin muutaman risun pois linjalta myös...

----------


## Smooth

Hyvä silta oli, kävin vähä valoja testaamassa kerta pimeät kelit alkamassa.

----------


## izmo

> Hyvä silta oli, kävin vähä valoja testaamassa kerta pimeät kelit alkamassa.



eilen ennen siltaa linjalle rutakkoon myös tein kivisiltaa mutta se täytyy vielä viimeistellä...

----------


## znood

Maastopyöräily työntyy vuosi vuodelta kovaa vauhtia kohti siuroa  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Yllättävän hyvää kalliopätkää on tehty nyt Melon linjoille ja viimestellään ajan kanssa

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkillä vielä otetaan pidennetty aika.Paluuta noin 21 aikaa niin keritään ottaa mukavaa polkuu Pinsiönkankaalla.Joten valoja kannattaa ottaa jo mukaan,vaikka saattaa olla vielä valosaa.
Lähtö tutulta paikalta Lamminpään majalta 18.30.Tervetuloa polkuilemaa,se on Trendikästä nykyään.

----------


## jalo

> Yllättävän hyvää kalliopätkää on tehty nyt Melon linjoille ja viimestellään ajan kanssa



Onko Melon ylitys jo mahdollista?

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

> Onko Melon ylitys jo mahdollista?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Melon ylityksestä en tiedä kun sinne en oo siltaa vielä tehnyt puron yli  mutta Melolta lähtevää pohjoseen päin menevää sähkölinjan polkua on raivattu ja tehty kivisiltoja runneihin  :No huh!:

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään maastoilua 16.30 Pikku-Ahveniston parkkipaikka.(kanuunasilta)Pinsiön ihmeitä katsomaan.2.5 h suunnilleen hyviä polkuja.

----------


## GruninR

> Onko Melon ylitys jo mahdollista?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei ole mahdollista. Kyltin mukaan 06/2018 on auki.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Ajelin tänään Nokialta siuroon metsiä pitkin. Kirkkopolun alussa jylläs ponsse ja puuta kaatu. Oli pakko ajaa koukun latupohjaa ekan mäen päälle ja siitä ison kiven vierestä pääsin kirkkopolulle. Sieltä ylisen kautta muurainkalliolle izmon polulle. Kävin myös katsomassa izmon uudet tekeleet sähkölinjan alla. 
Siitä kun läksin korvolan kautta siuroon ni alko ihanainen kurarunni. 


Nilkuttelin hyppivillä vaihteilla ruutanajärven rantaan pesulle...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

kävin tänään myös sen uuden kiepin tekeen Melon linjan länsipuolella mutta onneksi ei lähtenyt pitemmälle  :No huh!:

----------


## ytte07

Kyllä sä oot tarpeeks lännessä käyny. Ura vaan on ollu "väärä". Peepan kuvan keltainen polku tuon sinisen laatikon yläpuolella johtaa manalaan. Ja lopullinen vastapallo tulee kuvan vas.yläkulmassa olevalla polulla joka on oranssi/keltainen. Eli ratsastustallin tieltä seuraavalle hiekkatielle vievä polku.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1971834351

tässä käyty hyvää linjaa eikä lähdetty manalan runniin  :No huh!:

----------


## ytte07

Nyt alkaa oleen melko rehtiä toimintaa pinsiössä.
https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/ter...vaa-200387305/

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä seuraavasti.Perinteinen helpompi noin 2h ja Ripeempi mahdollisesti Pirkka MTB reittiä mukaillen.
Valoja kannattaa ottaa mukaan,jos vaikka lenkki pikkasen venyy.Alkaa olee hämärää jo 20.00 jälkeen.

----------


## znood

> Nyt alkaa oleen melko rehtiä toimintaa pinsiössä.
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/ter...vaa-200387305/



Alkaa jonkun avohoitojakso tulla tiensä päähän. Kunhan ei vaan sattuisi pahemmin kellekkään.

----------


## matsvelo

Kaupin metsästä Pirunvuoren polulta korjattu talteen Blitz-merkkiset ajolasit. Lasejaan kaipaileva sanokoon Hep!

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna vaihteeksi Idän lenkki.Lähtö Kyötikkälän urheilukenttä klo 15.30 suuntana Vehoniemi.ja mah vähän siitä eteenpäin.Varatkaa rahaa jos syödään jotain kahviosta.Maasto aika hyvää harju maisemaa.Välillä pikku kivikko osuus.

----------


## mallat jari

Olisiko halukkaita kokeilemaan peruskunto harjoitusta maastopyöräillen.Lähtö huomenna tiistaina 18.00 Tesoman uimahallin parkkipaikka.N1,5h.
Idea testata millaista on harjoitella PK alueella,ja kuinka vaikeaa tälleen on harjoitella.Tarkoitan ajaa niin pienellä rasitustasolla.
Lähtöpaikka valittu maaston tasaisuuden takia.Lamminpään majalle kun tulee niin ollaan jo kovemmassa harjoitus vasteella.
Eli mielellään joko autolla tai hyvin hissukseen pyöräillä paikalle.Pysyen koko matkan pk alueella.
Olisi hyvä jos olisi tiedossa oma pk sykeraja.Sitten laittaa arvo kelloonsa valmiiksi ja silleen kun raja ylittyy niin kello piipaisi.
Ajetaan pyöräteitä ja helppoa maastopolkua.Tämä sopii myös helppona maastolenkkinä vähemmän ajaneille.
Olisi hyvä jos saataisiin myös jokunen kisakuski paikalle niin nähtäisin millaisia kuormitusta nämä kuskit kestää.
Samalla näkisi onko tällaisille yhteislenkeille tarvetta.Laittakaahan viestiä jos on tulossa.

----------


## Iglumies

Tänään kumpulan k-marketin pihasta klo 17 lepposaa polkuajoa parituntia.

----------


## petentic

Tänään musiikki- ja tulishow-teemalla iltalenkki Pinsiöön! Lähtö klo 1730 Lamminpään majalta. Lamput mukaan, palatessa on pimeää. Ks http://www.tgf.fi/heijastus ja varaa pääsymaksuun käteistä  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

PIMEE Lenkki Poronpolulle Räyskälään..
Tuossa perjantai iltana ajoinMelkuttimia ympäri valoilla ja sain hassun ajatuksen.
Poronpolkua valolenkkinä.Miltäskuulostaisi.
Esim klo 19,00 lauantaina lähtöRäyskälän Ilmailukentän parkki.
Noin 5h lenkki.
Jos suuremmin kiinnostusta niin voidaajalostaa reissua yöpymisellä Räyskälän Motellilla.
Silloin onnistuisi saunominen jajärvessä pulikointi.Sitten sunnuntina lisälenkki.
Heittäkää viestii jos olisi porukkaaisommin lähdössä tai sitten privaatisti pikku porukalla.
Ajankohtana mah 7.10.
Tuollaista eilisellä Poronpolkaisu lenkillä.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1197769840

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään keli kohdallaan valolenkkiä varten.Lamminpään majalta 18,30 lähdetään kiemurtelemaan polkuja reiluksi 2h.Tuuhan nauttii metsän tunnelmasta.

----------


## izmo

Eilen tuli käytyä ennen aurinkon laskua Siikanevalla ja kierros on menemisen arvoinen mutta mietin siinä aurinkon laskiessa mahtaako pysyä pitkospuulla säkkipimeellä...

https://scontent.fhen1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...7d&oe=5A520283

Ehkä Siikaneva on maisemien vuoksi nätimpi valossa...

----------


## mallat jari

Lauantaina 7.10 olisi PIMEElenkki lähtö Räyskälän lentokentän vieressä olevan Räyskälän Motellin pihasta.Lähtö aika 17.15 noin 3h lenkille.Iltalenkki muodostuu helposta Melkuttimien kierrosta.Valot tarvitaan.Lenkin päälle olisi sauna 21.00 asti.Sunnuntaina 8.10 pidempi lenkki klo 10.00 lähtö lentokentän parkkialue.,Retkityylillä noin5,5h polkuiluu,jolloin paistellaan makkarat nuotiolla ja yms muuta purtavaa.Omat eväät mukana.Paluuta ennen 16.00 jolloin olisi avantokauden avaus saunominen ja samassa yhteydessä luento avantosaunan hyödyistä.Tämä on ilmainen,eli kaikille avoin.Sauna on yhteis sauna, joten uikkarit mukaan.Osoite Räyskäläntie 311, 12820 Räyskälä.Yöpyminen Motellilla,tai jos oli kiinnostusta niin vaikka teltalla jos haluaa.Majoittautumisen hinnan näkee tuolta.http://www.rayskala.fi/palvelut/motelli.1 h huone 40 €/yö
2 h huone 50 €/yö
3-4 h huone 60 €/yö .Laittakaahan ilmo osallistumisestasi kumpaankin tai vain toiseen lenkkiin,ja miten hoidat yöpymisen jos olet molemmissa.Tervetuloa Poronpolulle Lopelle.Tampereelta noin 1,40 h matkaaika.

----------


## mallat jari

Poronpolkua PIMEESSÄ.
Tuollaista laitoin aiemmin,keli sunnuntaina vähän kostea,mutta nyt ainakin tuo lauantain ilta olisi sateeton,joten mennään la iltana ajelee ja lähtö tuo 17,15.Tarkastellaan tuon sunnuntain keliä lähenpänä,että tuleeko kostee lenkki.
Jari Mallat Lauantaina 7.10 olisi PIMEElenkki lähtö Räyskälän lentokentän vieressä olevan Räyskälän Motellin pihasta.Lähtö aika 17.15 noin 3h lenkille.Iltalenkki muodostuu helposta Melkuttimien kierrosta.Valot tarvitaan.Lenkin päälle olisi sauna 21.00 asti.Sunnuntaina 8.10 pidempi lenkki klo 10.00 lähtö lentokentän parkkialue.,Retkityylillä noin5,5h polkuiluu,jolloin paistellaan makkarat nuotiolla ja yms muuta purtavaa.Omat eväät mukana.Paluuta ennen 16.00 jolloin olisi avantokauden avaus saunominen ja samassa yhteydessä luento avantosaunan hyödyistä.Tämä on ilmainen,eli kaikille avoin.Sauna on yhteis sauna, joten uikkarit mukaan.Osoite Räyskäläntie 311, 12820 Räyskälä.Yöpyminen Motellilla,tai jos oli kiinnostusta niin vaikka teltalla jos haluaa.Majoittautumisen hinnan näkee tuolta.
http://www.rayskala.fi/palvelut/motelli.
1 h huone 40 €/yö
2 h huone 50 €/yö
3-4 h huone 60 €/yö .Laittakaahan ilmo osallistumisestasi kumpaankin tai vain toiseen lenkkiin,ja miten hoidat yöpymisen jos olet molemmissa.Tervetuloa Poronpolulle Lopelle.Tampereelta noin 1,40 h matkaaika.
404 - sivua ei löydy, page not found, Räyskälän Ilmailukeskus (EFRY)
Räyskälän Ilmailukeskus, Suomen ja Pohjoismaiden…



[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)][/COLOR]


404 - sivua ei löydy, page not found, Räyskälän Ilmailukeskus (EFRY)
Räyskälän Ilmailukeskus, Suomen ja Pohjoismaiden suurin urheiluilmailukeskus. Räyskälä tarjoaa monipuolisia palveluita ilmailijoille, ulkoilijoille ja muille kentän käyttäjille.
RAYSKALA.FI

----------


## Smo

Onko Treen polut kovinkin märässä kunnossa?

----------


## izmo

Eilen pieni tutustuminen Nokian kalliopolkuihin ja pikkasen lätäköitä kierrellen ei ollut kuraretki mutta itäpuoli voi olla kuraliejua

----------


## janip

> Eilen pieni tutustuminen Nokian kalliopolkuihin ja pikkasen lätäköitä kierrellen ei ollut kuraretki mutta itäpuoli voi olla kuraliejua



Idässä on aina kuivaa. Hakemalla saa hakea märkiä paikkoja.

----------


## izmo

> Idässä on aina kuivaa. Hakemalla saa hakea märkiä paikkoja.



eli yhteenvetona Tampereen alue  on niin kuivaa että metsä voi syttyä herkästi palaan kipinästä  :Cool:

----------


## znood

Harjut on aina turvallinen valinta kurakelillä. Niitä menee Tampereen ohi itälänsisuunnassa.

----------


## velib

Takuuta ei voi antaa, mutta kuivimmat polut löytyvät luultavasti kun lähtee harjua pitkin Lamminpäästä kohti Ylöjärveä ja Hämeenkyröä. Kaupissa ja Tampereen eteläpuolella sen sijaan voi taata löytyvän mutaa ja muuta märkää.

----------


## Smo

> eli yhteenvetona Tampereen alue  on niin kuivaa että metsä voi syttyä herkästi palaan kipinästä



Joo ei tonne uskalla  :Hymy:     uus yritys joku toinen kerta, nyt meni kyydit eri suuntiin

----------


## izmo

> Joo ei tonne uskalla     uus yritys joku toinen kerta, nyt meni kyydit eri suuntiin



Aurinko paistaa täysiä ja taa päivä ois ollut kuiva... saderintama lännessä tosin nyt lähellä

----------


## Smo

> Aurinko paistaa täysiä ja taa päivä ois ollut kuiva... saderintama lännessä tosin nyt lähellä



Joo mutta ei tullutkaan muuta asiaa Treelle

----------


## Pexxi

Huomenna olisi ajelua Mobilian pihasta Aapiskukkoon ja takaisin alkaen klo 11. Kahvit Aapiskukolla, aikaa mennee kaikkiaan noin kolme tuntia. Vauhti suht rauhallista, varmaa jotain ke-lenkin vauhtia tai vähän hiljempaa/kovempaa riippuen ajelijoista. Maasto on aika helppoa ja suht "kuivaakin" tuolla pitäisi olla. Aamun sadevarauksella kun ei näistä keleistä tiedä, perutaan klo 10 mennessä.

----------


## Pexxi

Hyvää keliä näyttää tulevan joten ei muuta kuin menoksi.

----------


## TMo

Tulossa mukaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Olikin ihan hyvä letka kun kahdeksan lähti liikkeelle ja myös palasi. Kärki veti välillä vähän liian kovaa mutta ylämäet on ystäviämme.

----------


## mallat jari

KETUNKIVELLE:22.10
Huomenna keli kohdallaan,ja kuivaa harju polkua tarjolla.10.30,startti Lamminpään majalta. Tarjolla mukavaa polkuu,Ketunkiven seuduilla heitetään sikin sokin uria ja paluuta tavoitellaan n 4 h jälkeen.
Matkaa taitellaan rennolla poljennalla Ketunkivelle, siellä voi pikkasen hurjastella hyvillä kaarrepoluilla jos haluaa.
Jotain pikku purtavaa hyvä ottaa mukaan,kun tauolla katsellaan harjulta alas maisemia.Tulkaahan mukaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Nyt on polut ja keli vielä kohdallaan,joten valolenkkiä kuivassa maastossa reilu 2 h.Lamminpään majalta 18.30.Nastaa....pidetään mutta ei viel tarvita.

----------


## izmo

nyt ois lumi hyvin tampaantuvaa laatua :No huh!:

----------


## znood

> nyt ois lumi hyvin tampaantuvaa laatua



Meinaakko ettei tartte lapioda kun vielä menee tamppaamalla ?

----------


## janip

ASS saver löydetty tänään Takkuniityn polulta. Ota yhteyttä yv:llä jos tunnistat omaksi.

----------


## izmo

ei tartte lapioida polkuu eikä tampata kun se on kohta muusia

----------


## znood

> ei tartte lapioida polkuu eikä tampata kun se on kohta muusia



Aamulla käytiin kattomassa kiellettyä polkua klo 9 niin Suolijärvellä oli joku partiotaitokilpailu.

----------


## izmo

Ei ollut kuraa Nokian takana tänään vaan paikoin jopa lumista talvipolkua, kallioiden päällä paikoin mustaa jäätä mutta kun tuli mentyä turvallisesti  aurinkon valossa kun sitä lamppua ei oo mörkö metsään

----------


## izmo

Vielä tänään jatkui talvi ja polut olivat lumisia Nokian takana ja liukasta ei juuri metsässä ollut että kesäkumilla pärjäs... huominen ennuste on lämmin ja ehkä sohjo

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sunnuntaina rentoa maastolenkkeilyä klo 10.30 ABC Kolmenkulman parkkis.Jotain Nokiaa ja lopuksi Raparossia katsomaan Lamminpäähän klo 14.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja lenkkiä pukkaa kesäkelissä.18.30 Lamminpään majalta.n 2h tuttuun tapaan valolenkkiä läheisissä metsäpoluilla.

----------


## petentic

Mites tänään? Ollanko jo talvikaudessa eli klo 1830 Tesoman uimahallilta, vai mennäänkö vielä Lamminpäästä? Pääsisin pitkästä aikaa mukaan ajamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Maestro Jari kommetoi tuossa hiljattain jotta tänään mennään vielä Lamminpäästä ja suuntana voisivat olla Siivikkalan polut!

----------


## kh74

Mites tänään?

----------


## TMo

Petteri kirjotti facessa: Kevyt Keskiviikkolenkki siirtyy talvikauteen! Lähtö edelleen klo 18.30 mutta nyt Tesoman uimahallilta. Tervetuloa messiin!

----------


## izmo

Tampere on siirtynyt sohjokauteen ja tänään kuuden ihmisen retkikunta kiersi Nokian takapolut ja aamulla laitoin eteen nastakumin kun oli siirtymä liukas mutta metsässä ois päässyt kesäkumilla mutta se täytyy olla hyvä esim Noppu Nikki joka puree paremmin sohjoon kuin läskin kumi :No huh!:

----------


## Talisker

Talvikauden http://www.kilometrikisa.fi/ alkaa taas vuodenvaihteessa.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan, koodimme on PKK18talvi.

----------


## janip

Näinkö oikein vai en kun oli niin pimeetä tänään metsässä. Tuomisentien päästä kun lähtee ns uusi kiertopolku niin ihan  kuin polulla lumen alla olisi ollut esteitä. En ole kuukauteen käynyt tuolla ajamassa. Mutta mun  mielestä nyt polulle on tullut joku puu esteiksi sekä muutamaan kohtaan isoja kiviä. Onko jollakin tietoa?

----------


## izmo

Joskus voi käydä näin että polku menee pilalle... eilen tein Killon Isomäelle polun ja nyt ennuste näyttää että vesi pilaa sen... :No huh!:

----------


## Myrtillus

> Näinkö oikein vai en kun oli niin pimeetä tänään metsässä. Tuomisentien päästä kun lähtee ns uusi kiertopolku niin ihan  kuin polulla lumen alla olisi ollut esteitä. En ole kuukauteen käynyt tuolla ajamassa. Mutta mun  mielestä nyt polulle on tullut joku puu esteiksi sekä muutamaan kohtaan isoja kiviä. Onko jollakin tietoa?



Facessa Maastoon polje ryhmässä juteltiin asiasta noin kuukausi sitten. Siellä on etukuormaajalla tökitty kasoja ja laiteltu puita sekaan. Varsin hyvä pump track ja ihan ajettava. Esteiden tekijä ei siis ole pyöräilijä.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Hyvin on jo ne polut jäässä missä on kävelty. Ei tarvinnu kurastaa yhtään saunalenkillä.

----------


## petentic

Eilen oli kyllä jo ihan helmeä, aitoja talvipolkuja länsikonnussa! Tohlopinsuollakin olli ihan kuivin renkain ajettavaa pätkää. Tapaninajelulle nyt vain kaikki  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Erittäin hyvää Ajettavaa nyt lumi myteristä huolimatta Halimaan kalliolla ja Harjuniityn kalliolla... ihan kuin kymmenen läskiä ois mennyt

----------


## znood

> Erittäin hyvää Ajettavaa nyt lumi myteristä huolimatta Halimaan kalliolla ja Harjuniityn kalliolla... ihan kuin kymmenen läskiä ois mennyt



Ei taas tasan jaettu lahjoja... Lempäälän mettässä ei ollu kukaa ees kävelly.

----------


## izmo

> Ei taas tasan jaettu lahjoja... Lempäälän mettässä ei ollu kukaa ees kävelly.



  Tiesin että joku läskiryhmä oli sopinut Tapaninpäivän aamu yön ajelun ja helppo oli seurata ... mutta toivottavasti läskit  menee huomenna myös :No huh!:

----------


## ytte07

Mulla kun on täällä siuron perällä nää ketaran polut ns. kotipolkuja niin heräsipä ajatus hiukan lisätä niitä. Prätkähiirien polut kun on tollasia luuppeja niin aloitin tänään tallusteleen niihin muutamia välipolkuja. Tarkoitus jatkaa lähiaikoina jos lumet pysyy. Matkaa ei pyörällä parissa tunnissa tullu mutta hiki kyllä tuli.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Ketaralla täytyy taas jokin viikonloppu käydä ajamassa! Keskiviikkolenkit pyörivät talvimoodissa Tesoman uimahallilta. Lähtöaika sama, 1830. Eilen oli kaikkiaan kahdeksan kuskia liikkeellä. Pääosin ihan helmeä talvipolkua - Tukiaistenmaassa oli kosolti lunta! Harmillisesti tämä lämpöaalto on kyllä sulattamassa taas kaiken rospuuttokuntoon... Jälki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2400276896

----------


## izmo

Huomenna sunnuntaina voi olla ihan hyvä keli maastossa Nokian takana ja jonkinlainen läski komppania lähtee kello 10 Kulta Pizza Rilliltä Rounionkadun varresta

Varmaan pääsee myös laiha kumilla myös jos malttaa muutaman läskin mennä edellä tamppaamassa

----------


## izmo

Nokian metsät on tampattu... hyvää uraa Halimaankallio Ylisenkallio Harjuniitynkallio Muurainkalliolle asti

----------


## znood

> Nokian metsät on tampattu... hyvää uraa Halimaankallio Ylisenkallio Harjuniitynkallio Muurainkalliolle asti



Alkaa kävelijät olla liikahtanu sopivasti myös. Birgitta on hyvässä kunnossa jo Kuljun Asemakylään saakka.

----------


## izmo

Nyt ei oo ihan varma paraneeko metsäpolku enään ajamisesta vai tuleeko vaan jäinen ura pakkasten tullen...

----------


## -VsQ-

Melko säälittävässä kunnossa on kyllä polut ainaki eteläisellä sektorilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

> Melko säälittävässä kunnossa on kyllä polut ainaki eteläisellä sektorilla.



Viikonloppuna pakastaa niin taas mennää  :Hymy:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Missähän kunnossa Birgitta on Sääksjärveltä Siitoskukkulalle?

----------


## znood

> Missähän kunnossa Birgitta on Sääksjärveltä Siitoskukkulalle?



Asemakylään saakka tosi hyvässä(kunhan nyt pakastaa). Siitä sitten Muurannotkontielle ja siitä polkua vanattaraan ehkä juuri voi päästä. Epäilen ettei siiskukkulalle ole kukaan mennyt.
Jos heittää lenkkiä niin kannattaa koukata asemakylästä kuljun poluille. Sääksjärven päässä kannattaa ajaa startaxin kulmalta alas kortejärvelle, eikä birgittaa.

----------


## vitsku

Osaako kukaan sanoa mistä löytyis Magicshine lamppuihin GoPro kiinnitystä?
XXL:n verkkosivuilla on joku versio, mutta on vaan out of stock 

Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Jaahas,Tossa pikkuporukka halusi ajella mielummin poluilla ,niin otetaan lähtö 9,30 Kolmenkulman ABC,josta HivEneN reippaampaa ku syyskeskiviikkolenkit ,mutta rennosti kuitenkin.Pyritään välttää umpihankia ja kerätä pikkasen kilsoja tuolla Nokian &Länsi-Tampereen poluilla.Varmaan tuollainen 4 h piisaa.Jos ei tuu hirveesti lunta niin kapeella 29 menossa.Ei välttämättä ihan paras lenkki jos ei oo jonkunverran kilsoja alla.

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikkolenkille myös tarjolla pala Nokiaa! *Huom lähtö Tesoman uimahallilta klo 18. Ajamme Kolmenkulman ABC:n kautta noin klo 1830, joten sieltä voi tulla myös mukaan.* Takaisin Kolmenkulmassa noin klo 2030 ja Tesomalla noin klo 21. Reitti suurin piirtein Tesoma - Teerivuori - Mustavuori - Kalkku - Kolmenkulma - Leppäkorpi - Halimaa - (Lähdeniitty jos ehditään) - Kankaantaka - Vihnusjärvi - Sarpatti - Kalkku - (Kolmenkulma) - (Rahola) - Tesoma.

----------


## Pexxi

Positiivista että pitemmille pääsee lyhyemmältikin mukaan. Onko Talvi-Tourista mitään havaintoa?

----------


## izmo

24.2-2018 ajankohta mutta kaippa tulee lisä infoo kohta

----------


## -MVa-

Huomenna työreissu tampereelle ja pyörä pitäis ottaa mukaan. Missä kunnossa polut on hervannan suunnalla? Läski vai 29 nastoilla?

----------


## znood

> Huomenna työreissu tampereelle ja pyörä pitäis ottaa mukaan. Missä kunnossa polut on hervannan suunnalla? Läski vai 29 nastoilla?



29:llä pääsee ihan hyvin. Polut kovassa kunnossa ja lunta 25cm. Suot vielä märkiä ja melkein kaikki reitit soilta avaamatta.

----------


## -MVa-

Ok. Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## Myrtillus

> 29:llä pääsee ihan hyvin. Polut kovassa kunnossa ja lunta 25cm. Suot vielä märkiä ja melkein kaikki reitit soilta avaamatta.



Onko mitään havaintoja Koukkurahkan suunnalta?

----------


## juntikka

Jonkun kanssa risteiltiin Hallilassa näkemättä. Moneen kertaan meni jäljet ristiin ja olit ilmeisesti poistunut Ilokkaan rivitalojen läheltä metsästä. Vaan pari autoa oli ajanut jälkiesi ylitse. Taisit vältellä, kun käytän sähköä :Hymy:

----------


## znood

> Onko mitään havaintoja Koukkurahkan suunnalta?



Ei ole jäässä. Ja sitten kun on niin taitaa aueta taivalpirtin ladut.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Ei ole jäässä. Ja sitten kun on niin taitaa aueta taivalpirtin ladut.



Kangasalan suunnasta tulee nyt latu Taivalpirtille. Tuli tenkkapoo reitillä ja piti lähteä kiertämään tietä pitkin polku pätkää, missä oli jotain raitoja vedelty. Kaajan Jari oli esittänyt toiveen latuporukalle, että Varsamäentien osuudelle, missä latu kulkee tiellä tulisi fillaribaana, joko väliin tai rinnalle. Emme käyneet katsomassa, mutta jos jollakin on intoa käydä ottamassa muutaman kilometrin riskilenkki, niin nyt olisi informaatiolle tilausta.

----------


## petentic

> Keskiviikkolenkille myös tarjolla pala Nokiaa! *Huom lähtö Tesoman uimahallilta klo 18. Ajamme Kolmenkulman ABC:n kautta noin klo 1830, joten sieltä voi tulla myös mukaan.* Takaisin Kolmenkulmassa noin klo 2030 ja Tesomalla noin klo 21. Reitti suurin piirtein Tesoma - Teerivuori - Mustavuori - Kalkku - Kolmenkulma - Leppäkorpi - Halimaa - (Lähdeniitty jos ehditään) - Kankaantaka - Vihnusjärvi - Sarpatti - Kalkku - (Kolmenkulma) - (Rahola) - Tesoma.



Neljä kuskia lähti Tesomalta ja viisi liittyi joukkoon Kolmenkulmasta. Radan varressa Kalkussa otettiin epähuomiossa vähän umpihankea... Leppäkorpi oli hyvä, Kankaantaka oli hyvä, Halimaa ihan huippua! Lähdeniityn alueella valittu polku näytti sen verran kapealta jotta käytiin ajamassa pisto Hirvilammin suuntaan. Sumuinen pikkupakkanen, paljon hyvää talvipolkua!
Jälki.

----------


## HeZaH

Joku talvikartta Garminille voisi olla ihan hyvä, josta näkisi latujen paikat. Ei tulisi niin paljon ikäviä yllätyksiä, kun painelee menemään pitkin mettiä.

----------


## viva

> Ketaralla täytyy taas jokin viikonloppu käydä ajamassa!



Metsätöitä nyt käynnissä Ketaranvuoren päällä. Mutta muualla lähistöllä kelpaa ajella ja koitin saada pohjaa uudellekin pikkulenkille yhden kallion päälle 



Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## T_Kn

> Joku talvikartta Garminille voisi olla ihan hyvä, josta näkisi latujen paikat. Ei tulisi niin paljon ikäviä yllätyksiä, kun painelee menemään pitkin mettiä.



Garminkartasta on talvirendausmalli, jossa ladut piirtyvät omanlaisellaan viivatyypillä. Ei tosin vaikuttaisi olevan serverillä käytössä nyt.

Edit: Voisi myös laskea ladut omaksi karttatiedostokseen, joka Garminiin laitettuna piirtyisi tavallisen kartan päälle kun molemmat aktiivisina. Varmaan piisaisi laskea harvakseltaan ja koko todennäköisesti mitätön. Kukin voisi käyttää kelin ja kiinnostuksen mukaan. Periaatteessa simppeli systeemi, mutta en ole testannut enkä tiedä onko karttojen pinoamisessa esim. laitekohtaisia erikoisuuksia.

----------


## izmo

Ilman karttaa nyt selviää Nokian takana poluilla ja ne on nyt hyvät ajettavat

----------


## znood

Koukkurahkan suunnalle ei oikein vielä asiaa kun suot pettää kävellen ja kapeerenkaisella vaikka läskillä on joku vähän jälkee yrittänytkin ajella... Makkarajärven kesälenkki on ihan ok kunnossa pitkoksia lukuunottamatta.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkkiä Tesomalta uimahallin parkkipaikka 18,30.Hyvä keli tänäänkin.

----------


## rantamies

Ajoin koukkurahkalle fätillä jäljen, siitä oli ennen viimeisiä sateita joku muukin menny. Paikoitellen joutui tunkkaamaan, mutta nyt pääsee pikkasen helpommin. Kapeerenkaisella en silti vielä yrittäisi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juntikka

Taidettiin sitten kantaa pyöriä yhdessä? Vai olikos siellä joku muukin, kun en tollaista kiveä muista. Onneks ei osunut

----------


## rantamies

> Taidettiin sitten kantaa pyöriä yhdessä? Vai olikos siellä joku muukin, kun en tollaista kiveä muista. Onneks ei osunut



Eipä siellä torstaina klo 14 varmaan muita ollu tunkkaamassa 

Hepokorvensuon pohjoispuolella kulkeva polku oli alussa ihan ok, mutta vaikeutui kohti sähkölinjaa työnnettävään kuntoon.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna UKK parkkipaikka 10.00 lähdetään katsoo itäpuolen polkuja josko olisi ajettavaa tarjolla.Kevyesti tarkoitus ajaa noin 3-4h.

----------


## ealex

Koukkurahka on menetetty, en kerinnyt perille, kun vastaan tuli moottorikelkka, ajoi latupohjaa. Piti kääntyä Makkarajärvelle.

----------


## ytte07

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Tulipa käytyä tarkastamassa vivan raportoima metsätyömaa. Siellä se puksutti näin pyhänäkin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Nokialle ei kerkee kun 18 töissä,mutta pyöräilee täytyy päästä.niimpä menen Tesoman uimahallin ohi 18.45 jos joku haluaa kevyelle lenkille. mukaan.

----------


## znood

Huom!
Makkarajärven ympäristössä moottorikelkalla+latuhöylällä avattu kapea retkilatu ei ole mikään läskipyöräpolku.
Nyt oli ajeltu useammasta paikkaa latua myöden ja jälki on sen mukaista ettei siitä enää suksilla tee mieli mennä.
Koukkurahkalle ei mene talvipolkuja mikäli taivalpirtin latu on ajettu. Hommaan tuo vähän sekaannusta se että taivalpirtin ladut eivät parina talvena ole olleet auki.
Makkarajärven luontopolku on valinta silloin kun taivalpirtin ladut on ajettu. Reitit loppuu tosiaan hervantajärven päähän eivätkä jatku latupohjia myöden houkanjärvelle tai koukkurahkaan.

----------


## Mr. Kape

> Koukkurahka on menetetty, en kerinnyt perille, kun vastaan tuli moottorikelkka, ajoi latupohjaa. Piti kääntyä Makkarajärvelle.







> Huom!
> Makkarajärven ympäristössä moottorikelkalla+latuhöylällä avattu kapea retkilatu ei ole mikään läskipyöräpolku.
> Nyt oli ajeltu useammasta paikkaa latua myöden ja jälki on sen mukaista ettei siitä enää suksilla tee mieli mennä.
> Koukkurahkalle ei mene talvipolkuja mikäli taivalpirtin latu on ajettu. Hommaan tuo vähän sekaannusta se että taivalpirtin ladut eivät parina talvena ole olleet auki.
> Makkarajärven luontopolku on valinta silloin kun taivalpirtin ladut on ajettu. Reitit loppuu tosiaan hervantajärven päähän eivätkä jatku latupohjia myöden houkanjärvelle tai koukkurahkaan.



Onko se nyt välttämättä ihan niin menetetty. Ladulla pyöräileminen ei todellakaan ole ok, ja itsekkin olen hiihtäessä kironnut niitä jotka eivät osaa valita reittiään siten ettei tarvi ajaa ladulla. Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en noista reiteistä niin tiedä, mutta itseä kiinnostaisi käydä ajamassa nuot Koukkurahka ym polut sitten kauniina talvipäivänä kun olisi polutkin kunnossa, eikä tarvisi tunkata lumessa maasturin kanssa samalla jalkojen upotessa suohon.
Ainakin luulisin, että tuonne olisi ajettu vain yksi pertsan latu, joten eikö siihen mahdu viereen polku kävelijöitä ja pyöräilijöitä varten?! Molemmat urat kulkisivat omaa reunaansa, eikä mentäisi sotkemaan latua sekä latu ajettaisiin toiseen reunaan eikä siksakkia koko väylän leveydeltä.

----------


## troh

Talvipolku syntyy minne tahansa, kunhan vain lapioi sen auki ja alkaa kulkemaan. Ensi kävellen ja läskipyörällä ja pian vaikka cx:llä. Esim Ikean spårille syntyi takavuosina rinnakkainen reitti fillareille mopoilijoiden ottaessa allunperin oman polkunsa käyttöön.

----------


## ealex

> Onko se nyt välttämättä ihan niin menetetty. Ladulla pyöräileminen ei todellakaan ole ok, ja itsekkin olen hiihtäessä kironnut niitä jotka eivät osaa valita reittiään siten ettei tarvi ajaa ladulla. Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en noista reiteistä niin tiedä, mutta itseä kiinnostaisi käydä ajamassa nuot Koukkurahka ym polut sitten kauniina talvipäivänä kun olisi polutkin kunnossa, eikä tarvisi tunkata lumessa maasturin kanssa samalla jalkojen upotessa suohon.
> Ainakin luulisin, että tuonne olisi ajettu vain yksi pertsan latu, joten eikö siihen mahdu viereen polku kävelijöitä ja pyöräilijöitä varten?! Molemmat urat kulkisivat omaa reunaansa, eikä mentäisi sotkemaan latua sekä latu ajettaisiin toiseen reunaan eikä siksakkia koko väylän leveydeltä.



On se menetetty, paitsi jos kävelijät ja pyöräilijät tuhoavat ladut. Ihan kaikkia znodin viestistä en ymmärtänyt, mutta ymmärtääkseni se tarkoittaa saman, mikä on minunkin käsitys, eli muualtakaan ei pääse, ainakaan polkua pitkin. Yhden talon takapihasta ehkä pääsee koukkurahkalle, jos uskaltaa ja jos talon asukkaat eivät mene sinne suksilla…  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## znood

> On se menetetty, paitsi jos kävelijät ja pyöräilijät tuhoavat ladut. Ihan kaikkia znodin viestistä en ymmärtänyt, mutta ymmärtääkseni se tarkoittaa saman, mikä on minunkin käsitys, eli muualtakaan ei pääse, ainakaan polkua pitkin. Yhden talon takapihasta ehkä pääsee koukkurahkalle, jos uskaltaa ja jos talon asukkaat eivät mene sinne suksilla…



Koukkurahkalle pääsee kyllä sieltä Koivuviitaa ennen olevan talon tienoilta. Mutta se (paras) suunta mistä kulkijat sielä on parina viime talvena käyneet on Tampereen Taivaltajien aikoinaan perustamaa/raivaamaa latupohjaa. Siinä menee latu eikä siihen oikein mahdu ajelemaan sitä pilaamatta. Taitaa tuo Taivaltajien laturetkitoiminta pyöriä aikalailla talkoovoimin, eli kannattaa ihan suosiolla jättää se latu rauhaan ja keskittyä normaaleihin talvipolkuihin. Makkarajärven luontopolkuhan on monena talvena ollut siinä kunnossa että siellä on voinut ajaa jopa cyclolla.
Latupohja on koukkurahkalle seuraavan kerran ajettavissa sitten kun tulee sellaiset kelit, että suksilla ei enää roskien tai lumettomuuden takia pääse ja on vielä yöpakkasia.

----------


## petentic

Tänään on keskiviikko ja upea lumimyräkkä! Tervetuloa tamppaamaan ja avaamaan länsipolkuja pariksi tunniksi! Lähtöpaikkana tuttu Tesoman uimahalli ja ajankohta klo 1830. Pakkanen on tehnyt poluille hyvät pohjatyöt! Läski rules, mutta niiden perässä hoikemmallakin pärjännee  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Aika optimistista... Taitaa lumi olla sellaista ettei juuri tamppaannu jos umposeen lähtee. No yöllä tulee vesisade pelastamaan ja sen jälkeen taas kulkee.

----------


## petentic

Oli kyllä läskioptimoitu keli! Läskillä oli jopa kevyttä, yllättävän hyvin rullasi melkein lumen päällä. Kapearenkaalle oli kyllä vaikeaa. Olikohan meitä viisi läskillä, yksi plussakoko ja kaksi kapeaa eilen lenkillä. 

Jälki, jossa vähän ekstraa: 
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...7572490e896d7f

Nyt kun tällä suojakelillä vielä ehtisi tamppaamaan...

----------


## izmo

Ennustaa että osa paikoista metsässä menee taas sohjoksi ennen pakkasia mutta ei tälle säälle mahda mitään

----------


## petentic

Pakkanen on taas tehnyt poluille hyvää  :Hymy:  Keskiviikkolenkille on sellainen ajatus, että on perinteinen keskiviikkolenkki ja lisäksi vaihtoehtona mäki-intervallia. Jälkimmäinen käy etsimässä ja kiipeämässä lähiseudun mäet. Todennäköisesti ajellaan Mustavuori-Teerivuori -kahdeksikkoa sekä mennen tullen ja palatessa Ristimäen mukavat nousut. Perinteinen ajelee perinteiseen keskiviikkotyliin. Tesoman uimahallilta klo 1830 - tuttu aika, tuttu paikka!

----------


## ollehuima

Tulevana lauantaina 3.2 järjestetään Kaupissa Tampereen Pyrinnön toimesta kansalliset hiihtokilpailut. Kisareitit kulkevat UKK:n, Pirunvuoren ja Tuomikallion suunnalla. Koska näillä aluiella on paljon pyöräreitistöjä toivottavasti lauantaina klo9-15 välillä sinne lenkkinsä suuntaavat noudattavat erityistä varovaisuutta ylittäessään latupohjia. Pyrin mahdollissuuksien mukaan merkkamaan(kylttejä/nauhaa) näitä ylityskohtia. 
Tervetuloa seuraamaan kisoja ja nauttimaan kisabuffetin antimista
Yt.
Jarmo Salonen
Ratamestari p.O40-5ysi3ysi623

----------


## znood

Kyllä sielä kaupissa taitaa olla enempi koirankusettajia ja kävelijöitä kun fillaristeja. Suhde taitaa olla luokkaa 20:1 tai suurempi. Kiitos kuitenkin varoituksesta.

Tänään oli kyllä polut huipputikissä etelätampereella. Olis cyclollakin päässy ajelemaan.

----------


## izmo

Oon joutessani lapioinut Killon Kalliomäkee ja Hannunharjua ja hyvät urat on jo mutta täytyy jatkaa vielä

----------


## madekala

> Oon joutessani lapioinut Killon Kalliomäkee ja Hannunharjua ja hyvät urat on jo mutta täytyy jatkaa vielä



Olisiko jotain karttaa olemassa reitistä? Kotiseututietämys vähän retuperällä, Kalliomäen taidan tietää mutta Hannunharjun sijainnista ei mitään tietoa?.

----------


## izmo

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Mastolta moottoritien vierta pääsee alkuun

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## znood

> Mastolta moottoritien vierta pääsee alkuun



Taitaa olla rakkaus viilenny jo Pehkusuota ja Ikea Spåria kohtaan ?

----------


## izmo

> Taitaa olla rakkaus viilenny jo Pehkusuota ja Ikea Spåria kohtaan ?



Kuvan näin viikko sitten Ikea Spoorista ja siellä tais olla puuta nurin radalla..   onko tää faktaa joku vois kertoo

----------


## petentic

Tesomalta on vähän pitkä siirtymä tsekkaamaan Ikea spårin hakkuutyömaata... mutta nakkikehvelillä ja kesägummilla lähdetään testaamaan länsipolkujen päivän kunto kyllä! Klo 1830 uimahallilta mennään taas pariksi tunniksi.

----------


## TMo

> Kuvan näin viikko sitten Ikea Spoorista ja siellä tais olla puuta nurin radalla..   onko tää faktaa joku vois kertoo



Kyllä se ihan faktaa on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

> Tesomalta on vähän pitkä siirtymä tsekkaamaan Ikea spårin hakkuutyömaata... mutta nakkikehvelillä ja kesägummilla lähdetään testaamaan länsipolkujen päivän kunto kyllä! Klo 1830 uimahallilta mennään taas pariksi tunniksi.



Olikohan meitä yhdeksän illan startissa... nakkikumi oli pitkän tauon jälkeen haastava hallittava, mutta kyllä siellä suurimman osan matkasta selvisi ajamalla  :Hymy:  Jälkeä katsellessa tuli taas mieleen jotta huikean paljon monipuolista polkua mahtuu pienelle urbaanille alueelle!

Keskiviikkolenkki #sportstracker
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...75725c30e750ea

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikkolenkki goes Nokia! *Koska käymme vähän kauempana, on aikataulu* *klo 18 Tesoman uimahallilta ja klo 1830 Kolmenkulman ABC:ltä*. Ainakin Halimaa, Kirkkopolku ja Porrasjärven kierto ovat ohjelmassa. Kolmenkulmasta hieman reilu 2 h lenkki, Tesomalta tulee kolmen tunnin lenkki. Käydään näin lumisateiden jäljiltä vähän tekemässä uraa Talvitouria ajatellen  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

> Keskiviikkolenkki goes Nokia! *Koska käymme vähän kauempana, on aikataulu* *klo 18 Tesoman uimahallilta ja klo 1830 Kolmenkulman ABC:ltä*. Ainakin Halimaa, Kirkkopolku ja Porrasjärven kierto ovat ohjelmassa. Kolmenkulmasta hieman reilu 2 h lenkki, Tesomalta tulee kolmen tunnin lenkki. Käydään näin lumisateiden jäljiltä vähän tekemässä uraa Talvitouria ajatellen



Sopiikos kysyä että kuinkas tuon porrasjärven kiersitte? Jäätä pitkin vai metsän puolella? En oo tänä talvena vielä ehtinyt noille metsäjärville naatiskeleen maisemista joten pieni info kiinnostaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

Rannan puolelta paitsi pahin louhikko sillan eteläpäädyssä jään kautta koukaten. Polku hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## ytte07

Kiitos tiedosta. Täytynee tulevana vkl käydä pyörähtämässä.

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikkolenkille lähti viisi kuskia uimahallilta ja Kolmenkulmasta saatiin yksi joukkoon mukaan. Polut olivat hyvin tamppautuvassa kunnossa  :Hymy:  Halimaa oli ihan baanaa, Kirkkopolku ei ihan baanaa mutta hyvää ajettavaa kuitenkin. Pitkospuilla hieman lapioimme. Hakkuuaukea oli haastava. Hieman yllättäen vaikein ajettava oli lyhyt tienpätkä Porrasjärven suuntaan, siinä oli todella kapeaa uraa! Porrasjärven kierto puolestaan oli ihan hyvää ajettavaa. Jälki. Tarkalleen ottaen ajoimme pitkälti maestro star trekin jälkeä; renkaanjäljet olivat selkeästi tunnistettavissa! Maestro oli myös paikoin parantanut polkua, Porrasjärven pikkukalliolle oli nyt hyvä kiivetä kun oli tampattu valmiiksi. Kiitokset mukana olleille!

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.Tänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.Tänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkTänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.Tänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.ujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään klo 18.30 Prisma Lielahti huoltoaseman puoli.  Siivikkalan suuntaan tarkastelee polkujen kuntoa.Noin reilu 2h.

----------


## ytte07

Kävinpä suksilla hiukan tekemässä kalliojärven jäälle lisää jälkee. Ideana se että ihminen on laiska ja alkais käyttään jo tehtyä pohjaa. Halusin tehdä väylän tuonne kirkkopolulle kun se lähtee nouseen tuonne huokauskallioille. Mutta eipä se ollut kovin kuljetun näköinen. Ylisenjärven halki kuljin ja siellä oli kyllä kans hyvää uraa. Mihin sitte kaikki kulkee ni on mysteeri.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Orivesi pe:

Perjantaina ajatuksena täyden kuun ajelu. Lähtö 18.15 liikuntahallilta Lidlin päästä vähän pitemmälle, Tredun pihasta 19.00 lyhyemmälle. Ajatuksena ajella Tredulta ehkä 2,5 tuntia ja väliltä pääsee poiskin. Latukahvila olisi auki tuolloin mutta tänä talvena polut menneet vähän eri puolella niin pitänee katsoa jaksaako melkein kilsaa kihnuttaa tuonne tietä pitkin. Kuten edellisestä käy ilmi niin tietä on valinnoista riippuen joko pari sataa metriä tai sitten vähän enemmän, tämä Tredulta. Alkuun on ainakin 50 metrin siirtymä poluille. Kapeallakin renkaalla pääsee todennäköisesti aika tai erittäin hyvin. Tredun osoite Ammattikouluntie, Liikuntahallin Kääjäntie.

Tietä voi olla pikkasen enemmän kuin pari sataa metriä, pari kilsaa + siirtymät latukahvilalle jos siellä käydään. Lidliltä sitten kilsa suuntaansa lisää. Vähän  riippuu mihin pyörä vie.

----------


## Ju$$i

Älkää nyt vetäkö herneitä nenään, mutta minkä ihmeen takia pitää anteeksi pyydellä siirtymiä kelvejä tai teitä pitkin? MITÄ sillä on väliä? Jos itse haluan ajaa vaikka kaikissa naapurikunnissa samalla lenkillä, niin siirtymiä tulee väkisinkin. Enhän minä edes pääse Nokialta Pirkkalaan ylittämättä Rajasalmen siltaa. Pitääkö sen takia ajaa vain Nokialla jos haluaa myös Pirkkalaan?  Itse pääsen ajamaan hienoja polkuja monessa paikassa samalla lenkillä kun ei tule seinä vastaan. Vähän samankaltainen ongelma on myös marakisoissa, kun reitit pitäisi olla pelkästään kivijuurakkosuohelvettiä, joita vaatijat eivät itse jaksa kuitenkaan edes ajaa. Enkä nyt tarkoita edellisen viestin kirjoittajaa. Sangen ongelmallista tämä polkupyörällä ajaminen. Ajetaan välillä...

----------


## Pexxi

Talvella ainakin itselle ongelma kun alkaa olemaan pakkasta se 10 tai enemmän. Ei sen takia että tulisi kylmä jos tietä ajaa vaan sen takia kun välissä tulee lämmin jos on tievaatetus päällä. Mulla näillä keleillä on ns tietakki jonka jätän sitten johonkin puskaan odottamaan paluumatkaa. Tietä ei ole kuin pari kilsaa mutta siinäkin jäätyy ihan kivasti jos on hiki tullut. Kesällä ei tiepätkät silleen haittaakaan, talvella pääasiassa kun on pakkasta vähän enemmän. Sama viimeisiin.

----------


## izmo

mutta eikö pitäis malttaa pikkasen ja siirtää  tommonen kuutamo ajo muutaman viikon päähän ettei ois sitä 15 asteen pakkasta

----------


## mallat jari

Tämäniltainen lenkki meni kuutamossa niin jatketaan huomenna samoin,vaan vähän aiemmin. Lauantai 
ILTALENKKI klo 17.00 Lielahden Prisma Huoltiksen puoli.Hyvää Siivikalaa ja Asuntilaa tarjolla.

----------


## Pexxi

> mutta eikö pitäis malttaa pikkasen ja siirtää  tommonen kuutamo ajo muutaman viikon päähän ettei ois sitä 15 asteen pakkasta



Voi olla aika huonot kelit jos lämpiää kovin, kyllähän tää helmikuun loppu tai maaliskuun alku on parasta aikaa. Lauantaina voi olla taas jotain ajelua eikä ole enää niin kylmäkään mutta laittelen myöhemmin tietoa. Vauhti on hidasta.
Kuutamolenkeissä kannattaa muistaa että kasvava kuu nousee aiemmin eli ennen kuin on täysikuu niin aikaisemminkin voi mennä ja kuu on jo noussut.

----------


## petentic

Lyhyen varoitusajan kuulutus - lauantaiaamuna 10.3. klo 10 Kolmenkulman ABC:lta kolmeksi tunniksi Nokian poluille Talvi-TdT:n reittiä mukaillen. Koska on satanut lunta, läski rules, kapeampi voi olla kehveli! Mutta jos keulilla ajaa pari paksukumia, niin eiköhän perässä pääse. Keli lienee plussan puolella, joten tamppautuvuus on hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna 10.00 Linnainmaan Prisma parkkis lähtöpaikkana, jos menis nauttii Ruutanan Shellin tarjoilusta.Matka Katajajärven laavunkautta Laureeninkalliolle.Tankkaus ja Aitovuoren kautta pois.Olisikos porukkaa tuollaiselle lenkille.

----------


## Pexxi

> Huomenna 10.00 Linnainmaan Prisma parkkis lähtöpaikkana, jos menis nauttii Ruutanan Shellin tarjoilusta.Matka Katajajärven laavunkautta Laureeninkalliolle.Tankkaus ja Aitovuoren kautta pois.Olisikos porukkaa tuollaiselle lenkille.



Monelta arviolta Ruutanassa? Suurella ehkällä voisi olla kiinnostusta tulla sieltä ja takaisin sitten jotain kautta.

----------


## mallat jari

Varmaan noin 12-12,20 paikkeilla ruutanassa . Takaisin noin1 h riippuen milleen koukitaan ja porukka haluaa.

----------


## CubeRider

> Monelta arviolta Ruutanassa? Suurella ehkällä voisi olla kiinnostusta tulla sieltä ja takaisin sitten jotain kautta.



Vieläkö lähdössä lenkille..?

Suunnitelmissa lähteä samaan "Ruutanan starttiin".. Kirittämään puutunutta porukkaa  :Leveä hymy:  => paluureitti sovitellaan matkalla

Olisin 12:00 Laureenintien/Lintukalliontien risteyksen bussipysäkillä:

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Autot saa parkkiin samaan paikkaan

----------


## Pexxi

Suunnitelmat muuttui eli ei. Joku toinen kerta. Onnea etsintään! Pääset ainakin nopeaan pullatauolle...

----------


## CubeRider

Juu, ei kerkiä energianpuute iskemään suoritukseen..

- Kutsu starttiin avoinna kiinnostuneille -

Lenkin pituus n. 2h

----------


## petentic

Tukiaistenmaalla Liukun metsän hakkuutyömaan läpi pääsi jo tänään ajamaan! Hieman siellä oli vielä päivityskeppiä tarjolla, mutta selkeä linja jo kuitenkin. Länsipolut olivat hyvin taas tamppautuneet. Paljon hyvää polkua ajettavaksi! Jälkeä.

----------


## mallat jari

KUNNON TALVILENKKI,jos ensisunnuntaina keli kohdillaan,niin jos tehtäis tuollainen lenkki jossa mentäisiin esim kauppi,niiihama atala.ruutana kangasala.hervanta.vuores.peltsu.pirkkala nokia.tesoma kauppi.Eli niinsanottu Pyhäjärvi lenkki.Onkohan kiinnostusta.Tauko paikkoja alustavasti Niihaman maja.Shell Ruutana.Mah Kyötikkälä.Lahdesjärven ABC.Matkaarvio noin 100km.Laitan  Team Locatorin aikanaan toimintaan niin pääsee tarvittaessa matkalta mukaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Kunnon Talvilenkki.Sunnuntaina lähtö Tesoman Uimahallin P 8.45 UKK noin 9.40.Tesomalta aika suora siirtyminen kauppiin josta matka jatkuu Niihaman majalle,tarvittaessa tauko,sieltä Ruutanan Shell.jossa reilumpi tauko.Siitä matkataan polkujen kunnon mukaan Kyötikkälä,tauko.Sieltä Annalaan,Makkarajärvenkautta Suolijärvelle jostan tankkaamaan Lahdesjärven ABC:lle.Peltolampi-Taaporinvuori-Isonaistenjärvi,Pirkkala.Rajasalmi.Tesoma.Siinä karkeesti matka.Suuri osa poluista ok.jotain saatetaan ajaa kelviä jos tarvii.Itse lähden läskillä.Tavoitellaan noin 9h lenkkiä.Matkavauhti rauhaisa,ei mikään kisa,vaan totutellaan kesää vasten istumaan satulalla.Yö pakkaset on kovettanut polut ja hienoa säätä tulossa,päivällä lämpöasteita niin tamppaantuu hyvin.Team Locator seurantaan jos haluaa tulla matkalta mukaan.Tiimi:talvi salasana: talvi.Alla karkee jälki miten mennään.http://www.movescount.com/fi/map?rou...ivity=5&heatma

----------


## kki

Onko tänään lenkkiä Tessun uimahallilta?

----------


## ealex

Toivottavasti on...

----------


## kki

Mää kävin soolona jo ku täälä oli niin hiljasta....

----------


## ealex

Keskiviikkolenkki kuitenkin lähti käymään Porrasjärvellä.

----------


## Talisker

> Mää kävin soolona jo ku täälä oli niin hiljasta....



Jari & co ovat alkaneet ilmoitella pääosin Facebookissa, Kanuuna ja Maastoonpolje -sivuilla.

----------


## mallat jari

Pitkäperjantai mutta ei pitkää lenkkiä vaan noin 4h+.Ajetaan pääosin Pirkkalaa ja katsotaan jos käydään Ammejärven laavulla.Uusi-Eeuroopan kautta pois.Lähtö Bauhaus p alue klo10.00.

----------


## Pexxi

TdT la 26.5.? Vai joku muu päivä?

----------


## Esa S

> TdT la 26.5.? Vai joku muu päivä?



1.9

----------


## mallat jari

Makkaralenkki Ammejärven laavulle huomenna 1.4.Ajetaan laavulle tehdään tulet.kierretään Kortesjärvi.Tullaan paistaa makkarat.jatketaan lenkkiä.Bauhaus p alue klo 9.30.karkeesti arvioitu aika noin 3.5h.Tämä suunta tarjoaa ehkä mukavimmat polut ajaa.

----------


## rantamies

> 1.9



Onko tää lyöty jo lukkoon? :/ Ihmettelinkin kun missään ei ole ollut tapahtumasta vielä mitään. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikko! Kevyt Keskiviikkolenkki vielä kertaalleen talvilähtöpaikalta Tesoman uimahallilta klo 1830. Käydään tsekkaamassa löytyykö lunta, rapaa vaiko ihan kuivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Ihan löytyi kaikkia elementtejä! Tosin lunta taikka jäätä todella vähän. Kosteaa oli vain muutamassa paikassa. Enimmäkseen oli kuivaa. Ajettiin neljän kuskin voimin Raholaa, Mustavuori, Teerivuori, Tesomaa, Haukiluomaa ja harjulla lenkki. Viisi oli startissa, mutta rengasongelmat estivät yhden lähdön. Ensi viikolla todennäköisimmin startti jo kesäkauden mukaan Lamminpäästä.

----------


## znood

Koskas ne "viralliset" lenkit alkaa majalta ? Ens keskiviikkona ?

----------


## ealex

> Koskas ne "viralliset" lenkit alkaa majalta ? Ens keskiviikkona ?



Kyllä.

----------


## mallat jari

Kevyt keskiviikko lenkki.Tänään startataan kesäkauden mukaan Lamminpään majalta 18.30.Näin kevään alkuun otetaan hyvinkin rauhallisesti tuo lenkkivauhti ja maasto on teknisyydeltään helppoa,joten vähemmänkin ajaneiden on helppo päästä mukaan kasvattamaan pyöräilykuntoa kesän mittaan.Eli nyt kannattaa tulla lenkille jos haluaa helppoa maastoilua,kevät kun etenee niin teknisyys kasvaa ja hivenen tuo matkavauhti.Lenkin kesto taukoineen noin 2h.Tervetuloa.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään keskiviikkolenkillä tarjolla leppoista maastopyöräilyä Lamminpäänmajalta 18.30.Kaikki rohkeesti mukaan nauttimaan rauhallisesta matkanteosta helpoilla harju poluilla.Tämä soveltuu myös vähempi ajaneille ja tietysti tärkeenä harjoituksena vaikka kisakuskeille palauttavana harjoituksena.

----------


## znood

Useita kanuunapaitaisia näkyi tänään teletappimaan smkisoissa/kuntorasteilla. Itse kävin tosin vaan kuntosuunnistamassa.

----------


## izmo

Lauantai ABC Kolmenkulma kello 11 ajetaan retki ajona kalliobaana ajot ja osallistujia on tulossa jopa kehän sisäpuolelta... yritetään saada kolmen tunnin lenkki ja viiden tunnin lenkki kallioilla ja ainutlaatuinen tilaisuus vielä ajaa Harjuniityn kalliot kun kohta ei niitä ole olemassa

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja lenkkiä pukkaa.18.30 Lamminpään ulkoilumajalta.Jatketaan samanlaisella leppoisalla matkavauhdilla,mutta hivenen teknisempiä polkuja kun kesäkuuta vietetään.

----------


## znood

Tänäänkin Lamminpäässä oli iso yli 30 henkilön porukka ja mahtava speksien mukainen lenkki.
Sitä kun harvoin käy mukana niin oli jo unohtanut kuinka positiivinen asenne lenkeillä vallitsee.
Tosin kaikki siirtyneet varmaan somen piiriin, kun täällä foorumilla on ollut kovin hiljaista - Koko kesäkautena ollut vaan kymmenisen viestiä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kävin tänään pitkästä aikaa Kaukajärven nurkilla Tuomisentien päässä. Se oikealle kaartuva ohituslenkki olikin ahkeruuden ilmentymä. Harvoin näkee noin sisukasta maanomistajaa joka 5-10 metrin välein on jaksanut traktorin kanssa rikkoa polun ettei siitä ajettaisi maastopyörillä. Joku ahkerruus mitali pitäisi antaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## znood

Se voi olla että sielä kohta myös piilotellaan metallipiikkejä polulle niinkun lännessä harjulla.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kävin tänään pitkästä aikaa Kaukajärven nurkilla Tuomisentien päässä. Se oikealle kaartuva ohituslenkki olikin ahkeruuden ilmentymä. Harvoin näkee noin sisukasta maanomistajaa joka 5-10 metrin välein on jaksanut traktorin kanssa rikkoa polun ettei siitä ajettaisi maastopyörillä. Joku ahkerruus mitali pitäisi antaa.



Oliko pump track jo muodostunut standardin mukaiseksi vai täytyykö tekijää ohjeistaa lisää?

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkkä kuivassa kelissä,niin jos pikku poikkeus ,ja käydään Koukun majan maisemissa tänään.Tähän menee pikkusen enempi aikaa joten leppoisa lenkki aika noin 2.5h .tervetuloa.Lähtö Lamminpään majalta 18.30.

----------


## petentic

Sateet väistyivät, metsässä on mukavan raikasta! Joten keskiviikon vakiota klo 1830 Lamminpään majalta.

----------


## znood

Huomenna sunnuntaina klo 12.00 hämeenkyrön lentokentän päästä.
Ajellaan Jämille syömään ja takas kevyttä cruisinkia. Suurimmalla osalla tulijoista fatti tai hidas täysjousto eli keskari on 13-15 luokkaa maksimissaan helpossa kangasmaastossa.
Takuupolut ja helppopohjainen takuureitti. Reissun pituus nelisen tuntia taukoineen - Pullolla pärjää kunhan varaa autolle juotavaa.
Ilmoitelkaa privaviestillä tai 0503223578 jos olette tulossa niin ei odotella lähdössä turhia aikataulujen takia.

----------


## znood

> Huomenna sunnuntaina klo 12.00 hämeenkyrön lentokentän päästä.



Hyvä reissu, kevyttä ja mukavaa 50,85km avg 13,8kmh liikkeelläoloaikana. Tässä vähän dataa :
Gpx : https://www.dropbox.com/s/ghyeu37mpy...80718.gpx?dl=0

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja tarjolla ainakin normi lenkki Lamminpäästä.Siis 18.30 starttaa reilu 2.5h lenkki.käydään hivenen pidemmällä Pinsiön kankailla.Vauhti tuttu rauhallinen.

----------


## znood

TdT:stä huhuiltiin jo takaviikkojen keskiviikkolenkillä. Mitäköhän tapahtumalle kuuluu ?

----------


## petentic

Tapahtumahan on valmisteluja ja järjestämistä vaille valmis  :Leveä hymy:  Seuran meilitiedotteessa pyysin järjestelyihin talkoolaisia. Sen verran on päätettynä että länsipuolella ajetaan, mutta lähtöpaikkaa ei ole päätetty. Topin tupa oli ensisijaisena lähtöpaikkana, mutta se ei ole käytettävissä, kun se on väliaikaisesti virastokäytössä.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikkolenkki normaaliin tapaan 18.30.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki 18.30.Lamminpään majalta suunnataan mustavuoren suuntaan.

----------


## mallat jari

1.9 Tdt Lenkkiä tuollaista tarjolla.
*
Maakuntalenkki8+h*





VETÄJÄT:
MallatJari. Huhtala Jari. Autio Juha. Suksi Miikka.
Matkananoin 75-88 km. Aikana tavoitellaan 8+h. Vauhti XX/Teknisyys XXX(Vauhti hivenen reippaampi kuin ke lenkit). Karkeesti Tampere,Ylöjärvi, Sasi, Siuro, Nokia.



Tavoitteenaajattaa porukka osan hyvin uusilla/vähän ajetuilla poluilla. Kaikentyyppistä maastoa tarjolla. Tälle reissulle voi lähteä niinkapeella kuin läskilläkin. Tarkoitus nauttia menosta ja maisemista.Ei sovellu ihan aloittelijoille. 



Matkavaatii tietysti veronsa, joten kestävyyttä tarvitaan. Rahaa mukaan,ollaan huollot aika omillaan huoltoasemien/kioskien varassa. Energiaakannattaa ottaa mukaan reppuun.



Tarjollalännen monipuoliset polut. Tervetuloa porukkaan mukaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki.Tietysti hyvässä kelissä.18.30 Lamminpään majalta 2h hyvää polkuiluu isolla porukalla.

----------


## Smooth

Fattiin tuli kumit kuntoon mutta porukkaa ei löydetty enään. No saatiin keksittyä 40km verran lenkkiä ja n. klo21 takaisin lamminpäässä. 
Kiitos vielä avunantajille (paljonko olen pystyssä patruunan käytöstä?). 
Ja kyllä, litkutarpeet on lähdössä tilaukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Tulevana lauantaina 29.9. klo 10 Mobilian pihasta retki Aapiskukolle ja takaisin, kesto noin 3-3,5 tuntia. Pääosin tuolla on aika helppoa mutta pari aika kipakkaa harjunousua ja pientä kiveä paikoin. Mahdollisesti pari eri ryhmää, nopeuksissa ei välttämättä paljon eroa mutta toinen menee ehkä vähän oudompia polkuja. Pitää tätä vielä tiedustella mahdolliselta oppaalta. Vauhti luokkaa keskiviikkolenkki. Tervetuloa!

Säävaraus jos ihan kurjaa lupaa, kannattaa kurkkia täältä perjantaina.

----------


## juntikka

Morjesta! Ihan uteliaisuuttani kyselen, mikä letka eilen ajeli illalla Lahdesjärven lähellä? Olin sieniä etsimässä, flunssaisena ja kateellisena katselin... Tänään olis aamupäivällä tohtorille aika

----------


## Gargamel

Olisiko facen maastoonpolje-ryhmän tiistainen lenkki Semitekninen, kotipaikka Vuores?

----------


## TMo

> Olisiko facen maastoonpolje-ryhmän tiistainen lenkki Semitekninen, kotipaikka Vuores?



Yes - me ajettiin Vuoreksesta autiotalon kautta Sääksjärvelle, siitä varikon syrjää Ikean Spååri ja sieltä sit särkijärven rantaa ja loppuun Kielletty ja vähän Vuoresta vielä.

----------


## perttime

Kangasalan naamakirjassa mainittu:
"Maastopyöräilijät ja ratsastajat huomio: torstai-iltana *27.9. Kyötikkälässä maastossa muovinauhaa poluilla lasten suunnistusharjoituksen vuoksi*."

----------


## znood

> Kangasalan naamakirjassa mainittu:
> "Maastopyöräilijät ja ratsastajat huomio: torstai-iltana *27.9. Kyötikkälässä maastossa muovinauhaa poluilla lasten suunnistusharjoituksen vuoksi*."



Juu, mutta huomatkaa myös ettei sielä pitäisi mitään ansoituksia olla. Tuo on tiedote nykysukupolvelle joka saattaa alkaa repimään epämääräisiä nauhoja metsästä pois sotkemasta :Hymy: 
Ratamestarin vastuisiin perinteisesti kuuluu, että polkujen ja väylien kohdalla ja ylityksissä siimari vedetään aina maata pitkin. Tarvittaessa laitetaan lisäpainoja nauhan päälle ettei tule "ansalankoja".

----------


## juntikka

> Olisiko facen maastoonpolje-ryhmän tiistainen lenkki Semitekninen, kotipaikka Vuores?



Kiitos kysymällä uteliaisuus tuli tyydytettyä!Reitti jonka TMo laittoi on kyllä ihan mukava ajella

----------


## Gargamel

> Säävaraus jos ihan kurjaa lupaa, kannattaa kurkkia täältä perjantaina.



Tänne olisi tarkoitus tulla, jos vain sää sallii. Vielä näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tulevana lauantaina 29.9. klo 10 Mobilian pihasta retki Aapiskukolle ja takaisin, kesto noin 3-3,5 tuntia. Pääosin tuolla on aika helppoa mutta pari aika kipakkaa harjunousua ja pientä kiveä paikoin. Mahdollisesti pari eri ryhmää, nopeuksissa ei välttämättä paljon eroa mutta toinen menee ehkä vähän oudompia polkuja. Pitää tätä vielä tiedustella mahdolliselta oppaalta. Vauhti luokkaa keskiviikkolenkki. Tervetuloa!
> 
> Säävaraus jos ihan kurjaa lupaa, kannattaa kurkkia täältä perjantaina.



Juu, sää näyttää mainiolta.
Harmillisen hiljaiseksi mennyt tämä ketju, ilmeisesti FB-ryhmiin kadonneet ihmiset. Huonona puolena niissä on ainakin se että erilaiset jäljet katoavat tehokkasti siihen hymiötulvaan, oikein mitään jatkuvuutta ei synny kun samoihin asioihin palataan uuden avauksen kera kerran kuukaudessa. Onhan tämmönen foorumi kuitenkin alustana jatkuvuuden kannalta täysin ylivertainen verrattuna vaikka FB:hen. Mutta onneksi on Arpotechnon kartta!

----------


## Pexxi

10 hengen voimin käytiin Aapiskukolla, itselle uutena oli Pälkäneen vesitornilla käynti. Jos näköalat kiinnostavat niin sieltä on jopa paremmat kuin vaikka Vehoniemen tornista. Kiitokset osallistujille, ei edes eksytty kauheasti.

----------


## ealex

^ Kiitos, oli hieno lenkki, kuten viime vuonnakin. Maisemakuva matkalta:

----------


## mallat jari

Hieno keskiviikkolenkki ilta tänäänkin.18.30 Lamminpäänmajalta varataas reilu 2h niin keritään pikkasen erilainen setti kiertää.Valot lataantuu viimeistään nyt sillä pimeetä on jo 19jälkeen.

----------


## mallat jari

Poronpolku ja HämeenIlvesreittiä.+Saunominen 
Räyskäläntie311, 12820 Räyskälä 


Maastopyöräilyä sunnuntaina 14.10.
Startti klo10.30.RäyskälänLentokentän P-alue.
Tarkoitus retki meiningillä ajellaHämeen Ilvesreittiä parhaat tasaiset polut ja Poronpolusta jätetäänLopen puoleiset mäet pois.ajo aika noin 5-6h matkana 50-57km+makkaranpaisto ja tankkaus aika.
Maasto melkein kuin Lamminpäänpolut.Eli helppokulkuista suurin osa.
Reissu ei ole mikään vaativa vaanjonkun verran kun on lenkkeillyt niin pärjää varmasti.
Kulkuvälineenä voi olla kapee rengastai läski tai sähkö.Itse varmaankin Läskillä meen.
Sekä mahdollisuun ajaa vain osalenkistä ja vaikka itse ajella Melkuttimen kierron.
Reitti muodostuu silmukkana.
Omat eväät reppuun ja paistellaanmatkanvarrella makkarat.
Sunnuntaina mahdollista saunoaRäyskälän Motellin saunalla hinta 7.-
Yhteis sauna joten uikkaritmukaan,siellä on mukavan kirkas vesi pulikoida ja hyvin viilentävä.
Toki voi tulla jo lauantai iltana jayöpyä motellilla huoneissa,tai telttailla yms.
Itse matkaan jo lauantai iltana ja ajanpikku valolenkin 2,5h ja saunominen lenkin päälle.
Jos sataa niin silloin ei mennä.
Mites olisiko lähtiöitä ja tulisitkojo la iltana vai su

----------


## znood

Ari tuli tänään vastaan Orimuskioskilla niin tuli puhetta siitä uudesta asuntoalueesta lamminrahka-hirvitunneli-riesontie akselille.
Tuolla oli ainakin moto puutöissä tänään. Tiedä sitten osuuko edes itse alueelle... Jos joku tietää paremmin niin pingatkaa tänne.
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
Lamminrahkalla oli myös merkkausmaalilla merkattu jotain puita. Tiedä  sitten siitäkään että harventavatko vaan vai onko joku muu kyseessä.

----------


## Talisker

http://www.lamminrahka.fi/suunnittelutilanne/

----------


## mallat jari

*Marraskuun maastoreissusta.4.11.2018*
Vaihtoehto 1.
*Poronpolku*.
Räyskälän Lentokenttä P alue.
Tuossa reilu viikko sitten oltiinRäyskälän maisemissa ajamassa retkimeiningillä.Mukava keli jahyvin porukkaa.
Silloin ilmeni kiinnostusta ottaauudestaan ja nyt sitten *kysynkin*.
Olisiko Pyhäinpäivänä 4.11kiinnostusta lähtee porukalla ajamaan Poronpolkua,joka olisi hivenenmäkisempi kuin tuo Hämeen Ilvesreitti jota viimeksi ajettiin.
Matkana noin 50km.
Matkavauhti olisi tuollaistakeskiviikkovauhtia.Eli rentoa,hivenen reippaampi kun viimelenkki.Jamakkrat paistettaisiin Luutalammen rannalla.


Vaihtoehto 2.
*Hämeenkyrön kankaat*.
Kyröskosken Suurlavan P alue.
Hämeenkyrön maisemissa,jossa polkutyypiltään kunnon kangasmaastoa,helppokulkuista,eikä pahojakivikoita tai juurakoita.Napsu lisää retkivauhdista kun maastohelppoo.
Matkana noin 45 km ja makkarapaistoesim Hämeenkyrön lentokentän päässä puolimatkan laavulla.
Lähtöaika 10.00 molemmissaversioissa.
*Kumpi kiinnostaa.*
Sateella ei lähdetä.
Laita mielipiteesi kumpaan tulisit.

----------


## znood

> Matkana noin 45 km ja makkarapaistoesim Hämeenkyrön lentokentän päässä puolimatkan laavulla.



Sielä ei sitten oo puuhuoltoa, eli pitää viedä etukäteen puut piiloon.

----------


## Smooth

Vaihtoehto 2 kiinnostaa.

----------


## mallat jari

Tulevana sunnuntaille vaihtoehto 2 vei voiton joten Hämeenkyröön lenkki sitten suuntaan. Rohkeesti mukaan nauttii hyvästä kelistä,ja hyvistä poluista.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki hyvässä kelissä näyttäisi tulevan,joten mukaan vaan.18.30 Lamminpäästä tuttuun tapaan.

----------


## mallat jari

*Jari Mallat*







1 min







HUOMIO. Sunnuntain maastoretki.Muutos lähtöpaikkaan.Uusi Hämeenkyrön lentokenttä.Vasuntie 84 Hämeenkyrö.Laavun läheisyydessä. Näkyy tielle.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomisesta Hämeenkyrön lenkistä.Varatkaa makkarat ja paistotikut mukaan/muut eväät.Karkeesti ajoaika noin 4,5h + makkarapaisto tauko.
Karkeesti kotiutuminen 15,30 paikkeilla.

----------


## Pexxi

> Huomisesta Hämeenkyrön lenkistä.Varatkaa makkarat ja paistotikut mukaan/muut eväät.Karkeesti ajoaika noin 4,5h + makkarapaisto tauko.
> Karkeesti kotiutuminen 15,30 paikkeilla.



Tarviiko puita? Joskus ollut tapana jos ei puista varmuutta niin jokainen ottaa yhden. Tai joku ottaa lähtöpaikalle enemmän ja jakaa niitä sitten muille.

----------


## mallat jari

puut viety jo.saas nähä onko säilynyt

----------


## znood

> puut viety jo.saas nähä onko säilynyt



Millainen lenkki tuli ? Jälkeä ?

----------


## ealex

^ https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3137921689

----------


## mallat jari

BLACK FRIDAY 
Maastopyörälenkki 23.11 klo 18.30alkaen Lamminpään majalta.
Nyt maa jo vähän kuivempi niin sopivakeli maastoilla 3,5h lenkki 
Sasin suuntaan harjua pitkin.Matkaarvionoin 40km.
Saattaa olla jopa kuutamo valaisemassaseikkailua sopivin ketunlenkein.
Vauhti keskiviikkovauhti eli eirevitellä.Tuutko mukaan.

----------


## petentic

Keskiviikko! Lamminpäästä metsäpoluille pariksi tunniksi klo 1830. Hieno valolenkki-ilma!

----------


## petentic

> Keskiviikko! Lamminpäästä metsäpoluille pariksi tunniksi klo 1830. Hieno valolenkki-ilma!



Yhdeksän kuskia kävi pyörittelemässä semiurbaanit lähipolut: Haukiluoma, Tesoma, Mustavuori, Rahola ja Tohlopinsuo. Suo oli betonijäässä! Kaikin puolin oli hyvää polkua, hyvä sää ja hyvää seuraa  :Hymy: 

Haukiluoma tosin oli surullinen näky, kun siellä oli tehty metsän harvennusta sulan kelin aikaan  :Irvistys:  Moton jäljet olivat pilanneet polkuja, ja risukasaa oli metsä levällänsä...

----------


## terob

Itsenäisyyspäivänä makkaranpaistolenkki klo 10.30 Kalevankankaan hautausmaan itäportilta Taivalpirtin laavun kautta Mannerheimin patsaalle hidasta läski/maasturi vauhtia, noin 55 km. Teknisesti lähes jopa cyclolla? Mannerheimin kalliolta kotiin saattaa jo tarvita valoja. Kättelyksi varmasti kotiin.

----------


## petentic

Tänään voi jo verrytellä huomista varten perinteisellä klo 1830 lähdöllä Lamminpäästä! On mukavan marraskuinen keli näin joulukuun puolella. Voisi ajaa "kiellettyjä lännen polkuja" ja erikoispätkiä.

----------


## znood

Koukkurahkalle pääsee hyvin kurastamatta tai kastelematta - reitillä on pari rapapaikkaa siinä sähkölinjan jälkeen ja sitten koukkurahkan päässä, mutta ne pääsee kiertämään ja muuten on ihan hyvässä kunnossa jo ja tampattu. Käykäähän kurvailemassa.

----------


## izmo

Kankaantaa Koukkujärvi Julkujärvi välille on nyt tampattu polku mutta siittä ei anneta takuuta jos se sulaa  :No huh!:

----------


## Pexxi

La läskimönkimistä klo 9.43 Oriveden jäähallilta, paluu klo 15. Vauhtina rauhallinen retkivauhti. Matkalta klo 11 Jussintie, klo 11.30 Tredun piha. Googlaamalla löytynee.

----------


## izmo

Kolmenkulma ABC Tapani 10.01 niin sanottu kinkun sulatus lenkki mutta ei tarkoitus mennä liian rivakasti kun se kinkku sulaa peekoo vauhdilla... idea helppoo ajettavaa polkua mutta lumi on arvoitus vielä

----------


## iippe

Onko jo nyt mielessä mihin suuntaan polut  vie ja kuinka paljon matkaa kertyy. Pärjääköhän alottelija ilman nastoja 29llä mukana, kiinnostais kovasti.. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## znood

> Onko jo nyt mielessä mihin suuntaan polut  vie ja kuinka paljon matkaa kertyy. Pärjääköhän alottelija ilman nastoja 29llä mukana, kiinnostais kovasti.. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikai tämmösellä kelillä nyt kukaan hullu vielä nastoja käytä ?

----------


## Pexxi

> Eikai tämmösellä kelillä nyt kukaan hullu vielä nastoja käytä ?



Nastakeli oli ja meni, tosin ilmankin kyllä selvisi. Mutta nyt ei varmaan vähään aikaan tarvitse ellei se nyt kauheasti illalla vettä roiskauta. Saisi nyt pari viikkoa olla lunta satamatta kun muutenhan on ihan huippua kun on maa kunnolla jäässä. Viime vuoteen melkoinen ero kun tammikuun lopulla vielä vesi virtasi poluilla.

----------


## izmo

> Onko jo nyt mielessä mihin suuntaan polut  vie ja kuinka paljon matkaa kertyy. Pärjääköhän alottelija ilman nastoja 29llä mukana, kiinnostais kovasti.. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



nyt pärjää ilman nastoja ja tuskin huomenna jäätyy polut sika liukkaaksi... jos suunta ois Nokia alkuun

----------


## iippe

Itsenäisyyspäivän aikoihin löysin jäätä koukku/julkujärvi sunnalta, piti vielä ihan kyljellään varmistaa ja juu jäätä se oli mut onneks selvisin kaatumisista enimmäkseen ihan henkisillä vaurioilla. Nokia suuntana kuullostaa hyvältä, yritän ehtiä mukaan... 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## znood

> Nastakeli oli ja meni, tosin ilmankin kyllä selvisi. Mutta nyt ei varmaan vähään aikaan tarvitse ellei se nyt kauheasti illalla vettä roiskauta. Saisi nyt pari viikkoa olla lunta satamatta kun muutenhan on ihan huippua kun on maa kunnolla jäässä. Viime vuoteen melkoinen ero kun tammikuun lopulla vielä vesi virtasi poluilla.



Tämä on käsittääkseni maastoaihe. Tampereella oli viimeeksi nastakeli maastossa toissatalvena.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tämä on käsittääkseni maastoaihe. Tampereella oli viimeeksi nastakeli maastossa toissatalvena.



Sulla ehkä mutta heikommalla aineksella muulloinkin. Nokialla ainakin tietääkseni oli jäätä ja kai sekin tähän ketjuun kuuluu?

----------


## izmo

Viime vuosituhannella jäätyi Kauppi 20 cm paksuun jääkerrokseen ja kukaan ei päässyt Kauppia läpi kesäkumeilla vaikka yrittäjiä välillä oli mutta ne luisuivat yleensä järveen kaltevalta polulta  :No huh!:

----------


## Pexxi

> Viime vuosituhannella jäätyi Kauppi 20 cm paksuun jääkerrokseen ja kukaan ei päässyt Kauppia läpi kesäkumeilla vaikka yrittäjiä välillä oli mutta ne luisuivat yleensä järveen kaltevalta polulta



Joen Matti käi varmaan sitten kävi onkimassa kuiville ja varoitteli samalla heikoista jäistä.

----------


## izmo

> Joen Matti käi varmaan sitten kävi onkimassa kuiville ja varoitteli samalla heikoista jäistä.



ei kyllä ne luisujat menivät teräsjään päälle... asiasta kuudenteen vaikka muutama kova pakkaspäivä niin näky tänään Naistenlahden voimalalta Särkänniemeen asti Nässy sulana mutta valkoista jäänpintaa oli Lentäväniemeen päin mutta en nyt suosittelis vielä lähtee kokeileen jään kantavuutta  :No huh!:

----------


## ytte07

Seisoskelin koirien kans just äsken pihalla ja täällä siurosa ainaki sato vettä ku juhannuksena. Ja supersää lupaa huomiselle pientä pakkasta perään. Ainaski hiukan varuillaan paree olla ilman nastoja.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Tais mennä se sadekuuro ohi onneksi eikä näy uutta pilvee ja epäilys että on huomenna nuoskalunta

----------


## Smo

Jään päälle tullu lumi stoppaa jäätymisen aika tehokkaasti

----------


## izmo

Nokian metsässä ei vielä lähdetty oikaseen järven yli mutta olipas sopivasti jäätynyt eilen satanut lumi polulle ja liukasta ei ollut ja polut olivat tasoittuneet vaikka sitä lunta varmaan keskimäärin vaan 4 cm

----------


## ytte07

Saakos izmo kysyä kun tuolla miljoona kilometriä ketjussa erittelet kallioita mitä olitte tänään ajanu jotta onko lähdeniityn kallio linkissä aukeeva?

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Tätä oon miettinyt ittekin mutta jos kartasta kattoo tarkemmin niin eilen mentiin Aaroninkorpi kallio ja sitä oon nimittänyt Lähdeniitynkallioksi  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaina Linnainmaan Prisma klo 10.00 suuntana Kangasala ja Personlaavu.Matkalla pikkasen tieosuuksia ja mukavaa seikkailua vähän eri maastossa.Aikaa taitaa mennä 15.30 paikkeille.Ruutanan Shell toimii tankkaus pisteenä.Ja mennään taaskin noin keskiviikko lenkki vauhtia.Seikkailu mieltä ja silleen.Toivottavasti ei tuu huomenna hirveesti lunta.

----------


## ytte07

> Tätä oon miettinyt ittekin mutta jos kartasta kattoo tarkemmin niin eilen mentiin Aaroninkorpi kallio ja sitä oon nimittänyt Lähdeniitynkallioksi



80/90 luvulla kun tuolla linkkaamallani kallioilla laskettiin pulkalla yms. ni me puhuttiin aina pöllökallioista. Pieni välikevennys kahvittelun ohesta.

----------


## izmo

> 80/90 luvulla kun tuolla linkkaamallani kallioilla laskettiin pulkalla yms. ni me puhuttiin aina pöllökallioista. Pieni välikevennys kahvittelun ohesta.



Pöllökallio nimi vilahti jossain vaiheessa kuukausi takaperin Nokia vanhoissa kuvissa ryhmässä... täytyy hakee tietoo kun tässä ehtii

----------


## t_janne

Päivän laavukierroksella poimin mukaan jonkun työkalupakin kun osui ajolinjalle. Mikäli on sinulta hävinnyt tasanne-atala seudulle, laita yv ja mukaan jotain tuntomerkkejä.

----------


## znood

Koukkurahkan polku on avattu ja läskillä ajettavissa. Eivät ole vielä aloittaneet ladun tekemistä kelkalla....

----------


## rantamies

Ajoin Koukkurahkan fätillä edestakaisin. Nyt sais sinne hyvän pohjan ennen pakkasia jos joku muukin kävisi ajamassa. 🙂

----------


## znood

> Ajoin Koukkurahkan fätillä edestakaisin. Nyt sais sinne hyvän pohjan ennen pakkasia jos joku muukin kävisi ajamassa.



Vaikka reitti onkin mahtava niin saattaa äkkiä olla kelkalla tehty latu tämmösen lumipyryn jälkeen. 
Yleensä ovat kelien salliessa yrittäneet avata viimeistään hiihtolomien ajaksi nuo "laturetket" -> Sittenhän ajamisen pitää luonnollisesti siirtyä Makkarajärven luontopolulle latupohjilta.

----------


## petentic

Kevyt Keskiviikkolenkki siirtyy talvikauteen! Lamminpäässä on jo latu, joten keskiviikon startti on Tesoman uimahallilta klo 1830. Runsaasta lumisateesta johtuen varmastikin läskioptimoituja polkuja tarjolla, nakkikumi saattaa olla kehveli... Voidaan mennä perinteisessä muodostelmassa eli "missä läskit edellä siellä nakkikumi perässä"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## -Markku-

> Ajoin Koukkurahkan fätillä edestakaisin. Nyt sais sinne hyvän pohjan ennen pakkasia jos joku muukin kävisi ajamassa. 



Mä kävin tänään ajamassa. Oli kyllä aika hyvässä kunnossa, vaikka muita jälkiä ei tältä päivältä siellä näkynyt. Sen sijaan kaasulinja koukkurahkan eteläpuolella oli kamalaa tunkkausta, mutta nyt menee sielläkin yhdet jäljet Taivalpirtin suuntaan. Toivottavasti eivät tee latuja vielä vähään aikaan.

----------


## rantamies

Koukkurahka oli aika hyvä, kun ajoin äsken siitä läpi. Kaasulinjalle on tänään ajettu latu ja se on ainakin toistaiseksi siltä osin menetetty.  Paluumatkalla koukkasin Viitastenperän kautta ja se meni suht "pienellä" tunkkauksella

----------


## -Markku-

Koukkurahkan läpi meni myös eilen monet jäljet, jotka sitten päättyivät u-käännökseen kaasulinjalla. Itse ajoin paluumatkan Koukkujärven rantaa/jäätä ja sieltä polkua Matinlahden tielle. Ei tosin ihan optimi, sillä Koukkujärvellä on jään ja lumen välissä n. 5-10 cm huonosti kantava loskakerros. Ja paikoin myös vähän liikaa lunta. Sitä jäin miettimään, että mikä sen kaasulinjan latusijoittelun idea on. Ladut on ajettu suunnilleen renkaanjälkien kohtaan niin, että väliin jää reilu metrin levyinen tyhjä alue. Onko se tarkoitettu pyöräilyyn, sillä ei siinä ainakaan luisteluhiihtämään mahdu? Miksei latuja ole voinut ajaa likimain vierekkäin, jotta toisessa reunassa mahtuisi pyöräilemään ja kävelemään. 

Tällä hetkellä väylä Koivuviidan polun risteyksestä Taivalpirtille oli muuttunut juuri sellaiseksi, että molemmissa reunoissa kulki latu ja keskellä oli kamalan kuoppaista kävelyaluetta. Mahtaako joku vetää palkokasvin nenäänsä, jos samaan tyyliin ajaisi latujen välisellä alueella myös siinä kaasulinjan matkalla ja sillä tien jatkeella Taivalpirtin suuntaan? Ei se ainkaan perinteistä latua haittaa ja luistelu siinä keskellä on joka tapauksessa mahdotonta kapeuden vuoksi. Kyselen tätä siis ihan sillä ajatuksella, että jos jollain maastopyöräilyä kauemmin harrastaneella on kokemusta aiempien talvien käytänteistä.

----------


## rantamies

Kävin tänään siinä sähkölinjalla ennen Koukkurahkaa kääntymässä ja totesin etten jaksa tunkata pidemmälle. Makkarajärven polku oli sen sijaan aika hyvässä kunnossa kävelijöiden jäljiltä, pitkospuita ei tosin meinannut erottaa lumen alta. 

Siitä viiden polun risteyksestä(missä on latukartta) oli tänään joku kävelly lumikengillä kohti lintuhyttiä. Nopeasti jälki näytti hyvälle, mutta todellisuus olikin sitten jotain muuta ja jouduin tunkkaamaan lähes puolet matkasta  Loppumatka Hervannan katsastuskonttorille oli suht hyvä.

----------


## ealex

Koukkurahka on nyt menetetty, latu-kelkka tuli vastaan:

----------


## cain

Saman totesin kanssa että latukelkka ajellut leveän tasaisen baanan. Sitä kyllä hieman ihmettelin että yhtään suksenjälkeä ei vielä näkynyt missään kohdassa jossa ko.ura risteää Makkarajärven luontopolun kanssa. Luontopolku kaipaa ajelijoita, läskillä pääsi pikkutunkkauksilla reitin tänään.

----------


## pojomtb

Oon tämän talven ajellut uskollisesti kuvan reittiä (keskimäärin kolmesti viikossa). Kalliojärven pohjoispuolella > Juottojärven ympäri on nyt ihan hyvät pohjat tällä hetkellä (ti 22.1.). 
Mikäli  joku haluaa vaihtelua peruspoluille, niin poiketkaa ajelemassa tuolla. Nuo kartalla olevat etelän puoleiset polut ovatkin runsaammassa käytössä, mutta tuonne Kalliojärven pohjoispuolelle / Juotojärven ympäri ei oikein kukaan muu tunnu eksyvän. Tuosta saa ihan hyvän ”ympyrän”, jos kiertää (kartasta poiketen) vielä Porrasjärven ympäri. Oliskohan jotain 4-5km matkaa yhteensä. Varmaan menee jo tällä hetkellä nakkikumillakin tuo Juoton kierto ihan ok. Itse oon mennyt sitä läskillä.

----------


## jalo

Kiitti tiedosta! Hienoa seutua, pitääpi poiketa!





> Oon tämän talven ajellut uskollisesti kuvan reittiä (keskimäärin kolmesti viikossa). Kalliojärven pohjoispuolella > Juottojärven ympäri on nyt ihan hyvät pohjat tällä hetkellä (ti 22.1.). 
> Mikäli  joku haluaa vaihtelua peruspoluille, niin poiketkaa ajelemassa tuolla. Nuo kartalla olevat etelän puoleiset polut ovatkin runsaammassa käytössä, mutta tuonne Kalliojärven pohjoispuolelle / Juotojärven ympäri ei oikein kukaan muu tunnu eksyvän. Tuosta saa ihan hyvän ”ympyrän”, jos kiertää (kartasta poiketen) vielä Porrasjärven ympäri. Oliskohan jotain 4-5km matkaa yhteensä. Varmaan menee jo tällä hetkellä nakkikumillakin tuo Juoton kierto ihan ok. Itse oon mennyt sitä läskillä.

----------


## star trek

> Oon tämän talven ajellut uskollisesti kuvan reittiä (keskimäärin kolmesti viikossa). Kalliojärven pohjoispuolella > Juottojärven ympäri on nyt ihan hyvät pohjat tällä hetkellä (ti 22.1.). 
> Mikäli  joku haluaa vaihtelua peruspoluille, niin poiketkaa ajelemassa tuolla. Nuo kartalla olevat etelän puoleiset polut ovatkin runsaammassa käytössä, mutta tuonne Kalliojärven pohjoispuolelle / Juotojärven ympäri ei oikein kukaan muu tunnu eksyvän. Tuosta saa ihan hyvän ”ympyrän”, jos kiertää (kartasta poiketen) vielä Porrasjärven ympäri. Oliskohan jotain 4-5km matkaa yhteensä. Varmaan menee jo tällä hetkellä nakkikumillakin tuo Juoton kierto ihan ok. Itse oon mennyt sitä läskillä.



Viime viikonloppuna kiersin ilmeisesti sun jälkiä juotto ja kalliojärven ja ens lauantaina mennään varmaan taas. Hyvää polkua oli.
Juottojärven kierto oli uutta noi muut tuttua.

----------


## Jone51

Pakko kysyä että minkälainen tuo Kalliojärven pohjoinen reitti on? Kävin tuolla koillisen puoleisessa päässä syksyllä toteamassa että todella ahdas ja melkein ajokelvoton mun taidoilla ainakin se ihan rannassa menevä reitti, helpottuuko se siitä vai onko mulla vaan niin huonot taidot  :Hymy:

----------


## pojomtb

Nyt se on lumen helpottamaa. Ainakin mielestäni helppoa ajaa (enkä koe olevani mikään taituri). Oon ajanut tuota Juottojärveä loppusyksystä asti ja sinne on tullut jo ihan hyvä kesäkelinkin ura. Kalliojärven pohjoisrannalla on pari hankalampaa kohtaa. Yksi muutaman metrin kivikko sekä koko kierroksella kolme kaatunutta isoa puuta, joiden kohdalla täytyy käyttää jalkoja. Niin ja toisen nuotiopaikan mäki on mentävä jalkapelillä Kalliojärvellä. 
Sanoisin, ettei tuo reitti kovin paljon haastavampi ole kuin Porrasjärven kierros.  Tosin aamulla (24.1.) kun tuon ajoin, oli joku jäljistä päätellen taluttanut lähes koko Kallio-Juotto kierroksen, mutta ehkäpä siihen oli jokin muu syy kuin reitin haastavuus.
Edit: Tosiaan se koillisen pää on varsinkin kesällä kaikista haastavin. Jos sieltä päin lähtee, niin reitti helpottuu huomattavasti ekan nuotiopaikan (korkea kallio) jälkeen.

----------


## star trek

Mielestäni myös ihan ajettavaa ja just läskipyörälle sopivaa baanaa toi porras-juotto-kalliojärvi reitti👍 siitä vielä huokauskallio-koukku...

----------


## Jone51

Ok, kiitokset tiedosta, täytyypä siis vaan käydä ajamassa  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

> Mielestäni myös ihan ajettavaa ja just läskipyörälle sopivaa baanaa toi porras-juotto-kalliojärvi reitti siitä vielä huokauskallio-koukku...



Mites muuten on tänä talvena, ajetaanko tohon kelkalla latu vai onko se vallan hylätty ja panostetaan isompiin väyliin? Sillä kysyn ku en oo millään välineellä tänä talvena käynyt. Parina viime talvena siitä on päässyt käymään majalla.

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

eikö toi pätkä oo ollut polkuna aina ?

----------


## ytte07

Ei. Vanhoihin hyviin aikoihin siihen ajettiin latu. Kiersi kalliojärven kautta majalle. Tarttis isäukolta kysyä koska viimeks ajettu. Voi olla että ei siis hetkeen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

> eikö toi pätkä oo ollut polkuna aina ?



Ja vielä hieman jatkoa. Punainen viiva on suunnilleen se reitti jollaisena sinne on vielä latu ajettu. Sininen ympyrän mökki on alkuperäinen koukun maja jonka omisti sittemmin Nokian Teräs niminen urheiluseura. Kyllä tota latua on mielestäni vielä tällä vuosituhannella ajettu ja välillä vanhat niilot hiihtää sitä itse auki. Niin kuin hiihtävät noita Ruokejärveä, Kalliojärveä jne...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## star trek

Kyllä tossa latu on menny hyvinä lumitalvina kuten viimevuonna (kuva ruokejärveltä) 
ruokejärveltä koukulle toi on siis samaa huokauskallion reittiä nyt sitä ei vielä oo vedetty 
ja oon käyny tallomassa polkua lumikengillä että sais pidettyä reitin auki pyöräilijöille  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Latuja on muutenkin ihan riittävästi ja niitä kyllä hoidetaan viimesenpäälle.

----------


## Ju$$i

> Nyt se on lumen helpottamaa. Ainakin mielestäni helppoa ajaa (enkä koe olevani mikään taituri). Oon ajanut tuota Juottojärveä loppusyksystä asti ja sinne on tullut jo ihan hyvä kesäkelinkin ura. Kalliojärven pohjoisrannalla on pari hankalampaa kohtaa. Yksi muutaman metrin kivikko sekä koko kierroksella kolme kaatunutta isoa puuta, joiden kohdalla täytyy käyttää jalkoja. Niin ja toisen nuotiopaikan mäki on mentävä jalkapelillä Kalliojärvellä. 
> Sanoisin, ettei tuo reitti kovin paljon haastavampi ole kuin Porrasjärven kierros.  Tosin aamulla (24.1.) kun tuon ajoin, oli joku jäljistä päätellen taluttanut lähes koko Kallio-Juotto kierroksen, mutta ehkäpä siihen oli jokin muu syy kuin reitin haastavuus.
> Edit: Tosiaan se koillisen pää on varsinkin kesällä kaikista haastavin. Jos sieltä päin lähtee, niin reitti helpottuu huomattavasti ekan nuotiopaikan (korkea kallio) jälkeen.



Se olin minä. Mulla on heikot jalat, niin piti kantaa pyörää erämaassa :Hymy:   Ainakin tuolloin aamulla ura oli pehmeä, eikä siellä ole kyllä mahdottoman paljoa ajettu. Kapea rengas meni heti tontista läpi. Mutta todella hieno reitti. Ajakaa paljon tuota läskillä, niin päsee nalkkikumillakin. Kuvat tuolta reitiltä edellisenä aamuna.  EDIT:Kävin tänään ajamassa reitin uudelleen. Pohja on kyllä auttamatta pehmeä kapearenkaiselle pyörälle. Vaatisi kunnon suojakelin että kovettuisi kunnolla. Nyt oli käyty ryhmällä tamppaamassa ja edelläkin ajoi joku läski.

----------


## pojomtb

Ok. Sitä unohtaa tuolla läskillä miten tuo höttönenkin lumi tuntuu vakaalta pohjalta. Ja kokoajanhan tuota tuntuu tippuvan taivaalta lisää. Kunnon suojaa pari pv tekis kyllä nyt tosiaan hyvää. 

Nyt oli kelkalla ajettu pohjaa (ei latua) Ruoke-Koukku välille. Jos ne tuohon laittaa latua, niin sitten alkaa olla aika hyvin blokattu tuokin seutu laduilla. Toisaalta voihan olla, että se oli ajettu sinne yhteiskäyttö mielessä. Näin alkuun kelkka oli kyllä pilannut jo ihan kohtuullisen ajouran, mutta kyllähän tuo tuosta kovettuu, jos sitä käydään polkemassa.. siis jos siihen ei latua ilmesty.

----------


## ytte07

http://www.arcgis.com/apps/webappvie....8536%2C102100

Valikosta löytyy selitys polun kohdalla menevälle vihreälle viivalle = 1 latu. Eli muinaisina aikoinakin koko kalliojärven lenkki oli 1 suuntainen. Tän uuden nettisivuston pitäs olla melko reaaliaikainen. Siinä ei vaan ny oo muuta vaihtoehtoo ku niellä ja hakea reitit muuten. Se ku on laduksi merkitty.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pojomtb

Näinhän se on. Ihan toinen juttu on sitten kuinka järkevää on vetää alueen kaikki urat laduille ottamatta yhtään muita käyttäjiä huomioon. Tuohonkin mahtuisi yksilatu ja kävely/pyöräilypolku hyvin rinnan koko matkalle. Nyt pohja ainakin on tietysti vedetty keskelle. 
No, se on latu selkeästi tuon kartan mukaan, joten sillä mennään. Ei taida päästä Huokauskallion reittiä mistään ympäri Ruokejärven kautta muualta?

----------


## ytte07

Täytyypä kattoo josko ens viikolla ehtis käymään ruokkeella joko lumikengillä tai noilla OAC karvasuksilla. Jos sais tehtyä ruokkeen läpi väylän niin sitte pääsis ympäri. Kuinka hikinen urakka on niin sehän riippuu jäällä olevan lumen koostumuksesta. Nyt siellä ajelleet vois kertoo onko kalliojärven jäällä kovaa uraa läskille? Jos ottaa jollain kepulikonstilla sukset mukaan ni ei voi kovin vaikeeta reittiä mennä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Ajat muuttuvat ja tulee erilaisia käyttäjiä niin silloin pitäisi mukautua siihen. Nuorempi hiihtoväki suhtautuu kyllä positiivisesti ehdotuksiin mutta kun otetaan mies, yli 50-vee niin tilanne muuttuu. Näin on tehty 30 vuotta ja näin tehdään myös seuraavat 30 on aika tuttua. Oman käsityksen mukaan harva varsinaisesti haluaa ajaa noilla latupohjilla talvella vaan kyse on lähinnä lyhyistä pätkistä. Omalla kylällä on enää 200 metriä joka menee samassa ladun kanssa. Siihen mahtuu todisteiden mukaan mainiosti kaksi latua ja polku mutta silti joillekin on vaikea käsittää miksi se polku on pakko tehdä siihen. Siinä on vaan aina ollut polku ja latu tuli noin viisi vuotta sitten ja ympärillä on taimikkoa jossa ei oikein vielä mahdu menemään.

----------


## star trek

Huokauskallion reitti kannattaa pitää ajokunnossa ja ku kerkeis nii kävis tamppaa siitä ruokkeen pohjoiskulmasta lähtee ura nuijalammen laavulle siinä ei olla vielä ladulla. Nyt  oli jo pohjat ajettu näköjään siihen kalliojärven reittiin. Nokialla pitää hiihtämällä päästä vissiin keskustasta korpeen😠 ku kevyenliikenteen väyliäkin vedetään laduiksi.

----------


## ytte07

Tässä olis vanha Nokian kaupungin latukartta niin näkee missä on suksittu. Pistejono = 1 latu.

Toisessa kartassa punaisen nuolen osoittama viiva on about kuinka metsäautotie menee nykyään. Sininen nuoli osoittaa reittiä jota oikein vanha kalliojärven latu meni kun metsäautotie loppui tuohon. Siis -80 luvulla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Catena Di Neve

Kävin eilen illalla tamppaamassa leveillä karvapohjasuksilla ajouraa Hervannan/Vuoreksen ja Lahdesjärven välissä olevan Särkijärven ylitse noin Suoliojan suulta sillan pohjoispäätyyn. Läskipyörällä voinee jo ajaa koko matkan, mutta semiläskiä joutui vielä tänä aamuna osan matkaa taluttamaan. Sohjo oli kuitenkin jo sen verran jäätynyt, etteivät jalat kastuneet. Tätä reittiä pääsee kätevästi Särkijärven ylitse Suolijärven jäälle tai sitä kiertävälle polulle ilman, että tarvitsee ajaa hiihtoladulla, jos ylityksiä ei lasketa. Olen työmatkapyöräillyt tuota reittiä koko alkuvuoden, mutta jos siinä muutkin ajaisivat, niin se pysyisi paremmin ajokunnossa.

----------


## Catena Di Neve

^ No nyt tuo Särkijärven ylittävä reitti taitaa olla taas tuiskunnut umpeen, ja lisää lunta tulee koko ajan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pojomtb

Juu. Valkoinen kurittaja vie nyt voiton.  :Vink: 
Itse kävin just ajamassa ehkä viimeisen kerran tänä talvena Nokian Kalliojärvi - Juottojärvi pohjoispuolen reitin. Tähän asti riitti hyvin, kun ehti kolmesti viikossa ajamaan tuolla, mutta tämä viikko on ollut liikaa. Pohja pehmenee päivä toisensa jälkeen ja sunnuntain lumimassa tulee vielä kovan tuulen kanssa. Sen jälkeen tuon avaaminen ei taida enää onnistua. Tai onnistuuhan se, mutta rajansa kaikella. 
Melkoinen talvi.

----------


## Pexxi

Yksi suojakeli kaiken muuttaa voi jos siellä on kohtuulliset pohjat. Ei kannata masentua vaikka pahalta näyttää.

----------


## izmo

Heinijärven ja Ylisenjärven parkissa oli autoo tänään ja jonkinlainen liikenne siellä kumminkin käy... vanhan ajan lapio hyvä konsti  :No huh!:

----------


## znood

> Heinijärven ja Ylisenjärven parkissa oli autoo tänään ja jonkinlainen liikenne siellä kumminkin käy... vanhan ajan lapio hyvä konsti





Birgitta on ihan ajokunnossa

----------


## izmo

juhahuite... tosta on Ammejärven laavulle vielä  vartin ajomatka  :No huh!:

----------


## artzi

Kävin ajamassa Kaupin saunalta Niihamajärven ympäri. Ranta ok puolimatkan, sitten monenlaista variaatiota, mutta 90% "ajokelpoista" kun jaksaa punnertaa. Eli erittäin kovvaa hommaa. Kiitos vinkeistä, tuntematon hiihtäjä (!) Niihaman kaffepaussilla. Teidän kartastanne oli todella paljon hyötyä juuri näillä keleillä kun vain harvat polut on ok. Hyviä baanoja löytyi vielä siitä eteenpäin.

----------


## pojomtb

Kerta kiellon päälle. Kävin tänään aamulla tunkkaamassa tuon pohjoispuolen Juoton kautta _EDIT:Porrasjärven_ sillalle asti. Välillä lunta oli haaroihin asti, kun tuuli oli sunnuntain sateessa puhaltanut just järveltä päin. Parissa paikkaa (puiden suojassa) pystyi ajamaan muutaman metrin siellä täällä. Jotenkin kuvittelin, että takastullessa samaa reittiä pystyis ajamaan edes hiukan enemmän. No ei pystynyt. Kyllä se tosiaan on nyt parin päivän kunnon suoja ainoastaan mikä voi tuon lumihötön pelastaa ajettavaksi. Tuolla kun ei oikein kukaan edes kävele, niin höttönähän tuo pysyy.
Dataa matkalta. 5h yhteensä liikenteessä, joista kolme h meni reitillä Huokauskallio>Kalliojärvi>Juotto>Porrasjärven silta ja takas. Tuolla matkalla pystyin ajamaan yhteensä varmaan max sata metriä. Tauot ja lapiointi ajassa mukana. Kunto loppu kyllä aika totaalisesti kesken.. 

Miksikö yritän(tin) sitkeästi tuota reittiä pitää talven auki? Se on mulle Ylöjärvi-Pinsiöstä päin tullessa nopein reitti Nokian poluille, koska ladut blokkaa aika tehokkaasti tämmöisenä talvena Ylöjärvi>Nokia välin. Nyt jos viikonloppuna lämpötila menisikin ennusteesta poiketen selkeämmin plussalle, vois tässä vielä jotain toivoa olla. 
Ei pidä valittaa. Onpahan ainakin kunnon talvi.  :Leveä hymy: 
-
Kuvasta näkee miten tehokkaasti tuuli oli peittänyt pohjoisrantaa. Polku jatkuu tuonne eteenpäin.

----------


## rantamies

Nyt ois nollakeli ja ois mukava jos kaikki kynnelle kykenevät lähtis tamppaamaan vakiopolkuja

----------


## star trek

Pojomtb varmaan tarkoittaa porrasjärven siltaa? Juu mutta ei kannata heittää vielä kirvestä kaivoon viimevuonna oli yhtä paljon lunta ja polut paremmassa kunnossa ku ikinä nyt vaan töitä niin hyvä tulee💪 ite nyt pohjoisessa mutta ens viikolla taas ajamassa lumikenkäilemässä ja vaikka lapioimassa🧐

----------


## pojomtb

No sitäpä juuri (Porrasjärvi), kiitos korjauksesta. Aivot tilttas näköjään rasituksesta normaaliakin pahemmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

> Pojomtb varmaan tarkoittaa porrasjärven siltaa? Juu mutta ei kannata heittää vielä kirvestä kaivoon viimevuonna oli yhtä paljon lunta ja polut paremmassa kunnossa ku ikinä nyt vaan töitä niin hyvä tulee ite nyt pohjoisessa mutta ens viikolla taas ajamassa lumikenkäilemässä ja vaikka lapioimassa



Ei se ny kyllä ihan noinkaan mee. Polkujen auki pitämiseen tarvitaan kavelijöiden ja ajelijoiden yhteistoimintaa. Ihan typerää yrittää pitää jotain pätkää auki jos ei siellä kukaan muu liiku.

----------


## pojomtb

´Typerää´on ehkä hiukan vahvasti ilmaistu. Hyvin tuo onnistui tähän asti koko alkutalven ilman mitään ongelmia ja jos sunnuntain sade olis mennyt hiukan ohi, onnistuis vieläkin. Kuten tuossa aikaisemmin totesin, toimii tuo yhdyspolkuna mulla paikasta A paikkaan B. Aika pienestä se on kiinni sateiden kanssa, että tuollainen aukipito on täysin mahdollista. Kun ajan 3-4 kertaa viikossa normaalisti, niin tulee siitä aika helposti jälkeä jo omista ajoista (varsinkin kun mennään molempiin suuntiin per ajokerta).

----------


## Smooth

Koitettiin äsken käydä tuolla kahden plussakumisen sähköpyörän kanssa pyörähtään, ei toivoakaan. Josko nämä polut ny vähä kovettuisi, kun oli aika märän oloista lunta.

----------


## bucinebikers

[QUOTE=pojomtb;2845758]´Typerää´on ehkä hiukan vahvasti ilmaistu. Hyvin tuo onnistui tähän asti koko alkutalven ilman mitään ongelmia ja jos sunnuntain sade olis mennyt hiukan ohi, onnistuis vieläkin. Kuten tuossa aikaisemmin totesin, toimii tuo yhdyspolkuna mulla paikasta A paikkaan B. Aika pienestä se on kiinni sateiden kanssa, että tuollainen aukipito on täysin mahdollista. Kun ajan 3-4 kertaa viikossa normaalisti, niin tulee siitä aika helposti jälkeä jo omista ajoista (varsinkin kun mennään molempiin suuntiin per ajokerta).[/

Sitkee sissi olet...

----------


## star trek

> Ei se ny kyllä ihan noinkaan mee. Polkujen auki pitämiseen tarvitaan kavelijöiden ja ajelijoiden yhteistoimintaa. Ihan typerää yrittää pitää jotain pätkää auki jos ei siellä kukaan muu liiku.



Mitähän se mahtaa Aleksi sulle kuuluu mitä kukin omalla ajallaan tekee...ihan odotettu kommentti sieltä💩

----------


## Pexxi

> Mitähän se mahtaa Aleksi sulle kuuluu mitä kukin omalla ajallaan tekee...ihan odotettu kommentti sieltä



Eihän tässä hommassa ole tänä talvena mitään järkeä, sunnuntain jälkeen kai 15 senttiä lunta taas joka ei juuri tamppaannu. Mutta silti samaa mieltä, eipä tässä aiheuteta haittaa tai harmia muille.

----------


## rantamies

Eilen epäilin jo hieman harrastuksen miellekkyyttä, kun etelässä ei juuri muiden renkaan jälkiä missään näkynyt. Eka lenkki jäi vähän lyhyeksi, niin lähdin hetkellisen mielenhäiriön takia vielä toiselle lenkille.

----------


## ealex

Kuva eiliseltä lenkiltä, paluumatkalla omassa jäljessä pääsi kuitenkin ihan hyvin ajamaan. Eli jos muutkin läskipyöräilijät kävisivät samoilla poluilla niin ei olisi mitään ongelmaa lumesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Piti eilen mennä lapiolla ottaan Kalliomäkee mutta ehkä parempi tänään kun sitä uutta lunta taas tulossa... ei mitään järkee tietenkään mutta onhan se kuntoilua  :No huh!:

----------


## rantamies

> Piti eilen mennä lapiolla ottaan Kalliomäkee mutta ehkä parempi tänään kun sitä uutta lunta taas tulossa... ei mitään järkee tietenkään mutta onhan se kuntoilua



Täytyykö tuoda sulle Ismo roikalla oleva sähkölumilapio lainaan?

----------


## izmo

> Täytyykö tuoda sulle Ismo roikalla oleva sähkölumilapio lainaan?



onko niitä semmosia jo olemassa  :No huh!:

----------


## izmo

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-200000...Gma0sXKWizmxUg

tää voi Pirkanmaalla vaan tehdä hyvää poluille mutta tampata täytyy

----------


## znood

> Mitähän se mahtaa Aleksi sulle kuuluu mitä kukin omalla ajallaan tekee...ihan odotettu kommentti sieltä��



Kuules nyt *JUHA* : Jos kantaa vettä kaivoon ja vielä kertoo muille asiasta, niin kyllä asiaa saa kommentoida ja kritisoida vapaasti ilman että tarvitsee tuollaisia henkilökohtaisia loukkauksia katsella. Mahtaa muuten vituttaa kun ei "omat" polut pysy auki vaikka joka päivä ajaisit ? Eilen järven kierto tunkattu ja taas 10cm uutta lunta  :Sekaisin:  Tänne foorumillekkin vois palauttaa sen ajan takaisin jolloin kovimmat lapioijat sai eniten vihreitä palleroita, niin johan olis elämällä tarkoitusta.

----------


## znood

Jotta ei nyt ihan juututa henkilökohtasuuksiin, niin laitoin 2 päivää sitten palautetta Lempäälän kunnalle, että Sääksjärvi-Kortejärvi birgitan pätkä on ummessa lumikuorman takia. Tänään sieltä tuli kuittaus että olisivat harventaneet kuluneen päivän aikana.
Vastaavat palautteet Birgitan ongelmista ja mahdollisuuksista kannattaa laittaa laittaa matkailu@lempaala.fi . Birgitan polkua hoidetaan aktiivisesti.

----------


## star trek

> Kuules nyt *JUHA* : Jos kantaa vettä kaivoon ja vielä kertoo muille asiasta, niin kyllä asiaa saa kommentoida ja kritisoida vapaasti ilman että tarvitsee tuollaisia henkilökohtaisia loukkauksia katsella. Mahtaa muuten vituttaa kun ei "omat" polut pysy auki vaikka joka päivä ajaisit ? Eilen järven kierto tunkattu ja taas 10cm uutta lunta  Tänne foorumillekkin vois palauttaa sen ajan takaisin jolloin kovimmat lapioijat sai eniten vihreitä palleroita, niin johan olis elämällä tarkoitusta.



Juu kyllä mut nykyään pyöräilypiireissä tunnetaan ihan nimeltä eikä se ole mikään ongelma😆 itsehän sä nimitit toimintaani typeräksi mikä osoittaa jonkinlaista arvostelukyvyttömyyttä...onneksi tämä foorumi on pienempiä asioita mun elämässä joten antaa nyt olla👻 voisin paljon pahemminkin sanoa.

----------


## rantamies

Eiköhän sitä keritä tänä keväänä vielä tunkkaamaan loskassa ja lätäkössä  perse märkänä, joten eikös oteta kakki irti näistä keleistä mitä on tarjolla

----------


## Smooth

No nyt on märkää, täytyy lähteä kokeileen kantaako polut plussakumia.

----------


## pojomtb

> . . .Ihan typerää yrittää pitää jotain pätkää auki jos ei siellä kukaan muu liiku.



Kyllä tuntui tänään tiistain urakka todella  typerältä, kun pystyi avaamaan pätkän polkien auki. Kyllä harmitti oma uurastus, kun oli nyt (suojan auttamana) niin helppoa.  :Leveä hymy: 

No ei vaan. Kaikella ystävyydellä, se mitä muut tekee voi tuntua omasta mielestä typerältä, mutta aina se ei välttämättä sitä ole. Loppupeleissähän sen pitäis vain olla positiivista, jos tuolla on enemmän vaihtoehtoja auki. 
-

Nyt oli kyllä läskikumille mahtava keli parantaa pohjia (ainakin aamusta). Voi olla, että vaatii tosiaan oikean paksurenkaan, muuten saattaa upota läpi.

----------


## NoordMan

Birgitta Sääksjärven eteläpuolella on toistaiseksi ajokelvoton. Lumikenkäilin eilen ja tänään Asemakylä-Ammejärvi-Rajajärvi-Kaitajärvi-Maakaasulinja-Perimmäinen. Nuo ennestäänkin huonot pohjat on nyt pehmenneet niin että jalan liikkujat ovat uponneet välillä polviaan myöten. Toivottavasti kaikki malttaisivat odottaa alkuviikon pakkasia.

Ja kyllä ajan läskillä varsinkin vaikeilla keleillä. Mutta nyt jätän lähtemättä.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

Ilman fättiä tuskin kannattaa ajaa enää poluilla ennen pakkasia. Ajoin tänään pätkän kaverin laiheliinilla ja oli kyllä ankeaa touhua Hervanta-Hallila -akselilla

----------


## Iglumies

Läskillä meni tänään hienosti vähemmänkin kuljetut polut, kapearenkaisella oli saatu aikaan melkoisia kiemuroita hepovuorella.

----------


## znood

> Kyllä tuntui tänään tiistain urakka todella  typerältä, kun pystyi avaamaan pätkän polkien auki. Kyllä harmitti oma uurastus, kun oli nyt (suojan auttamana) niin helppoa.



Lapioitavaa riittää halukkaille vielä muutaman kuukauden ajan. Kovimpien kaverien minikävely/lumentamppauslähtö sovittavissa mille tahansa umpimetsäpätkälle. Ohessa ei makkaranpaistokokoontumisia, koska laavujen sekä tulistelupaikkojen lähialueet liian tampattuja.

----------


## Smooth

Onko kukaan vielä käyny nokian poluilla viimeyön pakkasten jälkeen? Vaatiikohan nastarengasta alle.

----------


## pojomtb

Kävin Porrasjärven ajamassa aamulla ympäri. Huikea pito oli ainakin silloin. Sellaista karheaa pintaa. Pitkästä aikaa pääsi ajamaan vähän ”paremmalla” vauhdilla. Jos tuosta ei ole auringon vaikutuksesta muuttunut, pitäis mennä hyvinkin ilman nastoja.

----------


## znood

Melkoisen erikoista keliä kyllä pitää ja lupaa. Normaalisti tämmösiä kelejä maaliskuun loppupuolella.

----------


## znood

Birgitta oli harvennettu sellaiseen kuntoon ettei yhtään risuja ole enää tiellä sääksjärvi-ammejärvi välillä.

Heitin pienen saunalenkin tuossa ja sitten gpx-jäljen jakamista miettiessäni totesin, että tuo bikemapin reittijakohan on muuten ihan huippu:
https://bikemap.finomena.fi/?share_code=17785577055617

----------


## znood

Ei yhtään huono ajokeli tänään aamupäivästä.

----------


## rantamies

Heitin paluumatkalla Tourista pikku sakkolenkin ja huomasin että makkarajärvelle vievällä polulla oli moto kaatamassa puita. Kuvat hervantajärven uimarannan puoleisessa päässä. Tien viereen polulle oli tehty risukasa ettei kukaan ajaisi hakkuualueelle, mutta eipä siitä ole hyötyä jos tulee toisesta suunnasta.

----------


## aautio

Lauantaina 2.3. klo 9:00 Teiskontien Neste K:n pihasta lähtee Raastolenkki. Paikalla ainakin Pakkanen. Ajetaan Kauppia, Niihamaa ja käydään vaikka Ruutanassa kahvilla jos Lamminrahkan polut on hyviä. Tämä on kokeneelle kuskille hyvä PK-lenkki.

Raastolenkki™ on sellainen rytmikkäästi rullaava lenkki. Kilometrejä tulee muutamassa tunnissa mukava määrä. Kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole kilpailu, rankaisu, eikä housuihin tartte kusta.

----------


## ytte07

Vaimo osti tänään Nokialta kirppis Siisonilta tällaisen lehtisen. Otin tähän tekstit ja yhden kuvan. Loput kartat saa selville kun ostaa oman vihkon. Eipä näillä alueen tietävä mitään ehkä tee mutta jos joku haluaa hakea ja lukea. Tää Hartman on käsittääkseni Nokialaisia suunnistusihmeisiä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Kaakkurilammen viereen uudisasukkaat kohta muuttaa ja ois senkin polun voinut säästää...

----------


## znood

> Kaakkurilammen viereen uudisasukkaat kohta muuttaa ja ois senkin polun voinut säästää...



Sitähän vois nyt lapioida auki "kuin viimeistä talvea"...

----------


## izmo

Nyt pääsee hankikantoo eikä tarvi lapioida... eilen  liukas keli oli poissa Nokian metsästä ja järven selät oli ajokunnossa niin sanotulla nakkikumilla

----------


## vitsku

Maantiefillarilla on tullut ajettua esim Poriin ja tultua junalla takaisin. Tästä tuli ajatus että pääsisikö Poriin polkuja pitkin? Tai niin että ei nyt ajettaisi valtatietä ihan hirveesti. 
Tai johonkin muuhun lähi pitäjään missä on juna-asema?

----------


## izmo

Jos lähtis vaikka Länsi Tampere niin Villilan rantaa Sarpatin harjulle Halimaankallio Alisenkallio Harjuniitynkallio Ruutananvuoristo Siuro Ketaravuori ja siihen taitaa polku loppua ja täytyy jatkaa Otamukselle tietä pitkin joka on rauhallinen tie

----------


## vitsku

Kiitoksia vinkistä.
Tarttee tutkia onko siitä jatkoa latupohjana mettäautotienä, kaasulinjoina ym.

Valkeakoskelle olis hyvää alkua kans mutta minne siitä on vielä tutkimatta

----------


## izmo

https://retkipaikka.fi/otamuksen-ret...#salminkierros

ei oo yhtään tietoo kuinka sopii reitti polkupyörälle

----------


## aautio

Sunnuntaina 10.3. klo 10:00 Teiskontien Neste K:n pihasta lähtee Raastolenkki perinnekierrokselle. Ajetaan suurinpiirtein Kauppi, Niihama, Hepovuori, Atala, Mannerheim, Kisapirtti, Rusko, Makkara, Kielletty, Hervanta, Pehkusuo, Karkunvuori, ja Motarin varsi.

Tämä on kokeneelle kuskille hyvä pitkä PK-lenkki.

Raastolenkki™ on sellainen rytmikkäästi rullaava lenkki. Kilometrejä tulee muutamassa tunnissa mukava määrä. Kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole kilpailu, rankaisu, eikä housuihin tartte kusta.

Huomenna mukana ainakin Poussua. Viime lauantaina meitä oli lähdössä 5 henkeä ja Ruutanassa 8. Hyvä lenkki saatiin.

----------


## izmo

Tänään oli talven parhaimpia polkuja Nokian takana ja nyt vielä kannattaa kiertää Porras  Juotto ja Kalliojärvet... polku on parasta ja pärjää kesäkumilla varauksella

----------


## vitsku

> Tänään oli talven parhaimpia polkuja Nokian takana ja nyt vielä kannattaa kiertää Porras  Juotto ja Kalliojärvet... polku on parasta ja pärjää kesäkumilla varauksella



Kun noi Nokian pusikot ei ole kovin tuttuja (ainakaan nimillä) niin oisko noihin jälkeä jakaa? 
-Vitsku

----------


## izmo

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3450930642

Hidasta pusikkoo on järven kierrot mutta pyörä pyörii koko ajan... kesällä ehkä joutuu muutaman paikan kantaan. jäljessä järvien kierto Pohjoinen silmukka

----------


## star trek

> Kun noi Nokian pusikot ei ole kovin tuttuja (ainakaan nimillä) niin oisko noihin jälkeä jakaa? 
> -Vitsku



Parhaat lenkit saa kun lähtee jonkun alkuasukkaan perään ajaa...tulee enemmän polkua lyhyillä siirtymillä ja oikeisiin suuntiin.

----------


## vitsku

> Parhaat lenkit saa kun lähtee jonkun alkuasukkaan perään ajaa...tulee enemmän polkua lyhyillä siirtymillä ja oikeisiin suuntiin.



Mä oon aina luullu et parhaita on ne yksin sekoilut kun alkaa tuleen hämärää eikä ole lamppua mukana. 😁 

Epäsäännöllisessä vuorotyössä kun on niin tulee sekoilua yleensä päivällä ja sillon on vähemmän leikkikavereita, siksi noita jälkiä aina lataillut kun löytää jotain kiinnostavia.

----------


## ytte07

> https://retkipaikka.fi/otamuksen-ret...#salminkierros
> 
> ei oo yhtään tietoo kuinka sopii reitti polkupyörälle



Tässä muutama kuva. Sinisen ympyrän kohdalta alkaa kesäisin kivasti kuljettu polku joka tovin päästä yhtyy Salmin kierroksen poluille. Punainen viiva on vaan sutaistu kartalle mutta sieltä pääsee Salmin kylälle. Alueella menee paljon enemmän polkuja kuin tuossa kuvassa näkyy. Jossain garminin syövereissä niitä olisi mutta en osaa niitä jakaa. Ketaravuoren poluilta pitää siis ajella n.4km ja pääse noille poluille. On se edes hiukka vähemmän ku Salmiin asvalttia.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Pari jäi bittiavaruuteen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Paikallistuntemus loppuu ittellä Ketaravuoreen mutta otetaan ensi kesänä ohjelmaan jos noin hyvää polkua on :No huh!:

----------


## star trek

Salminvuoren polku tossa kulovedentien eteläpuolella oon ajanu ja kiva pätkä mutta lyhyt...otamuksella kans ajettavaa pikkusen.
Tota punasta viivaa en oo ajanu.

----------


## star trek

> Mä oon aina luullu et parhaita on ne yksin sekoilut kun alkaa tuleen hämärää eikä ole lamppua mukana.  
> 
> Epäsäännöllisessä vuorotyössä kun on niin tulee sekoilua yleensä päivällä ja sillon on vähemmän leikkikavereita, siksi noita jälkiä aina lataillut kun löytää jotain kiinnostavia.



Tosta sitte vähän apuja ku lähtee sekoilee :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

Tossa vielä mun ajamaa tuolta Salmin suunnalta. Keltanen ympyrä on sama kun eilisessä kartassa. Sinisten viivojen välin ruksin koska siellä ei kunnon polkua. Pieni seikkailu seuraavalle polulle umpisessa. Alueelta löytyy jonkin verran lisää polkuja myös. Salmin kierros kulkee siis osittain tuon 2505 tien eteläpuolella. Riippuen kulkusuunnasta saa joko muikean nousun tai laskun kallioilla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

Tulevana sunnuntaina olis tarkoitus tuollainen pidempi maastoilu.Lähtö 10.00 Linnainmaan Prisma p alue.Suuntana Suinula ja jos polut ajettavia niin Poiketaan Personlaavulla.Totutetaan takapuolta tulevaa PineHill tapahtumaa varten.Tankataan Ruutanan Shellillä.Matkavauhti noin normi keskiviikko vauhti,eli ei kovinkaan kaahailla.Polun kuntoa en oo kerinny varnistaa mutta jos noilla vähempi liikutuilla alueilla huono niin sitten muutetaan reittiä.Tuo oli sitä suuntaa joka jäi polkujen kunnon takia Talvi TdT ajamatta.Yöllä pikku pakkasta joten nyt näyttäisi hyvältä.

----------


## mallat jari

HUOMIO:Kesäaika ja keskiviikkolenkki lähtee Lamminpään majalta 18.30.
Vielä talvi fiiliksillä mennään.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkki Lamminpään majalta.Startti 18.30.Nyt ei oo liukasta,joten kesärenkailla pääsee.Lenkki vielä talvi fiiliksellä.Toukokuussa alkaa virallisempi osuus,jolloin on hyvä joko alottavalle tai vähemmän ajaneiden maastokuskien hyvä tulla porukka lenkille leppoisella vauhdilla.Silloin valikoituu reitti helpommasta polusta,ja syksyyn päin teknisempiä lenkkejä.

----------


## kh74

Joko Kangasalan - Pälkäneen harjupolut on ajokunnossa?

Eilen Ylöjärvi - Julkujärvi - Pinsiön taimisto - Metsäkylä löyty ihan mukavasti sujuvaa ajettavaa.

----------


## kh74

Vastaan itselleni. Harjupolut mitä parhaassa kesäkunnossa Kangasala-Pälkäne -välillä.

Parissa kohtaa oli neulaspolku hieman märkä niin oli epäoptimaalinen rullaavuus. Nyyh!

----------


## pojomtb

> ..Harjupolut mitä parhaassa kesäkunnossa Kangasala-Pälkäne -välillä.!



Kiitokset raportista. Itsekin juuri tässä pähkäillyt joko tuonne uskaltaisi lähteä.

----------


## hyyman

Onko tänään 24.4. keskiviikkolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta? Pari hemmoa olis kiinnostunut.

----------


## ealex

> Onko tänään 24.4. keskiviikkolenkkiä Lamminpään majalta? Pari hemmoa olis kiinnostunut.



Melko varmasti on, klo 18:30 Lamminpään majalta.

----------


## hyyman

> Melko varmasti on, klo 18:30 Lamminpään majalta.



OK, kiitos. Mukana ollaan.

----------


## mallat jari

Tänään Vappu ja keskiviikko lenkki.Nyt toukokuu, niin aloitetaan kevät helpoilla poluilla ja rauhallisella menolla. Saattaa hivenen tihuttaa mutta se ei tee muuta kun puhdistaa ilman.18.30 Lamminpään majalta. TERVETULOA.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja lenkki Lamminpään majalta klo 18.30 n 2h kevyt maastopyörälenkki.

----------


## vitsku

Jos lähtis taas tutustuu noihin länsipuolen polkuihin.

Oisko kellään heittää reittiehdotusta nokia-siuro-teivo-ylöjärvi akselilta?

Startata aattelin abc:ta tai teivosta. Tai jostain sieltä päin. 😁 
Voisi saada ajeltua jotain uusia baanoja vaihteeks.

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko ja MAKEA lenkki ilta tulossa.Startti 18.30 Lamminpään majalta.Tänäänkin on helpot maastopolut ja rento vauhti.joten kannattaa tulla mukaan.Ja samalla selviää mitä tuo MAKEA TARKOITTAA.

----------


## znood

Missäs Tampereen maastolenkit ilmoitellaan nykyään kun täällä ei ole enää mitään toimintaa ?

----------


## izmo

Kyllä se on paljon mennyt Facebookkiin Messengeriin Watsappiin ym.

----------


## aautio

Facebookissa on paljon erilaisten lenkkien, reissujen ja tapahtumien järkkäilyä ja sumplimista. Foorumi on hiljentyny, mutta ehkä se vielä tästä virkenee.

----------


## znood

> Facebookissa on paljon erilaisten lenkkien, reissujen ja tapahtumien järkkäilyä ja sumplimista. Foorumi on hiljentyny, mutta ehkä se vielä tästä virkenee.



Tänäänkin oli paljon porukkaa kangasalan suunnalla liikkeellä fillarilla ja teikäläinenkin jukolan lähdön aikaan telkkarissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Subzero

La Klo 9:00 Kaukajärven kirjastolta ~ 5h / 100km mtb-Roine vastapäivään. Jouhevaa kyytiä luvassa raastolenkkiteemalla.

----------


## Subzero

La klo 9:30 Kaukajärven kirjastolta ~ 5h / 100km mtb-Roine vastapäivään. Jouhevaa kyytiä luvassa raastolenkkiteemalla.

----------


## Subzero

Raastolenkit tiedottaa: La jouhevan etenevä maastolenkki Ketunkivenkankaalle. Lähtö klo 10 Viinikan TB. Kesto ~5h. Ei aloittelijoille. Matka on pitkä, vauhti voi olla mitä tahansa ja ajotaidot tarpeelliset.

----------


## aautio

Hyvä lenkki oli tänään. Izmokin oli mukana. Täysmittainen lenkki tuli: https://bikemap.finomena.fi/?share_code=5547116354512 

Ketunkivenkangasta ennen on se vaarallinen polku jossa on ansoja ollut. Nyt niillä kulmilla oli metsätyökone puita kaatamassa ja jouduttiin 20 metriä kantamaan pyöriä.

----------


## petentic

Länsi-Tampereella Mustavuoressa juoksuhaudat ovat hiljattain saaneet muinaismuistostatuksen, ja ne on lain nojalla suojeltu. Kylttejä ja merkkejä joutuu enemmän etsimään että ne huomaa... Juoksuhaudassa ei saa ajaa, eikä juoksuhautoja saa rikkoa. Käyttäkää vain olemassa olevia polkuja ja ylityksiä, älkää tehkö uusia. Muinaismuistolaki antaa mahdollisuuden vakaviin rangaistuksiin. Alueen polut ovat sen verran upeat ja suositut, jotta käyttäydytään siivosti, niin saadaan ajaa siellä kuten ennenkin  :Hymy:  Ylen uutinen tältä päivältä: https://areena.yle.fi/1-50270375

Juoksuhaudoista tarkemmin:

https://adoptoimonumentti.fi/kalkku-...us-osa-alue-a/
https://adoptoimonumentti.fi/kalkku-...us-osa-alue-b/
https://adoptoimonumentti.fi/kalkku-...us-osa-alue-c/

----------


## mallat jari

Keskiviikko lenkkiä pukkaa,ja saattaa sataakkin.Joten jos sataa kunnolla ja lenkille on menossa niin sitten paikalla olevista valikoituu vetäjä.Näyttäisi kuiteskin 18,30 paikkeilla jo heikentyvän sade,toivotaan niin.Katsotaan vielä tarkemmin lähempänä säätietoa.Valoja jo saattaa tarvita 20.00 jälkeen.Lamminpään maja 18,30 startti ja noin 2h lenkki.

----------


## mallat jari

Poronpolun maastolenkkiä 20.10 sunnuntaina,Klo 10.00.Lähtö Räyskälän lentokentän P alue.Ajetaan noin 45-50 km.Aikaa menee noin 6h.Enempi retkeily vauhtinen,ja polut on tuolla suunnalla huippu hienoja.Reppuun nuotiolle soveltuvaa evästä.Sateella ei mennä,joten tarkastetaan keli lähempänä.Kommentoi jos tulossa.

----------


## Pexxi

Olin Kintulampi-Pukala-Vähä-Teerijärvi -ulkoilureittisuunnittelman yleisötilaisuudessa ja ei siellä nyt oikeastaan mitään kauhean ihmeellistä ollut. Pyöräily mainittiin yhtenä ryhmänä mutta siihen en sen tarkemmin ottanut kantaa koska turha ainakin omasta mielestä asiaa liikaa korostaa ja kun kukaan muukaan ei siihen tarttunut. Reitistä tulisi käytännössä merkitty polku eli ei mitään leveää latupohjaa. Vuonna 2021 pitäisi olla valmista jos homma etenee. Maastohan nyt on tuolla mitä on mutta esim Pukalan poluilla jumppaamisesta pitävä varmaan kyllä viihtyy. Polut taitavat olla käytännössä kaikki oranssia tai punaista. Osahan tuolta näköjään puuttuukin.

----------


## jalo

> Poronpolun maastolenkkiä 20.10 sunnuntaina,Klo 10.00.Lähtö Räyskälän lentokentän P alue.Ajetaan noin 45-50 km.Aikaa menee noin 6h.Enempi retkeily vauhtinen,ja polut on tuolla suunnalla huippu hienoja.Reppuun nuotiolle soveltuvaa evästä.Sateella ei mennä,joten tarkastetaan keli lähempänä.Kommentoi jos tulossa.



Hienoa, tällä tietoa mukana.

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mallat jari

hieno juttu.

----------


## mallat jari

Huomenna sitten mennään Etelä-Suomen Lappiin maastoilee.Kelikin kohtuullinen.Onko kaikki saaneet kyydin järjesteltyy.Lähden jo iltasella paikanpäälle kurkkailee seutuja



> Poronpolun maastolenkkiä 20.10 sunnuntaina,Klo 10.00.Lähtö Räyskälän lentokentän P alue.Ajetaan noin 45-50 km.Aikaa menee noin 6h.Enempi retkeily vauhtinen,ja polut on tuolla suunnalla huippu hienoja.Reppuun nuotiolle soveltuvaa evästä.Sateella ei mennä,joten tarkastetaan keli lähempänä.Kommentoi jos tulossa.

----------


## Oiva K

Onko tänä keskiviikkona (6.11.2019) yhteislenkki vaiko eikö. Ja jos on niin mistä tämä lenkki alkaa, en ole ennen käynyt mutta ajattelin että olisi mukava tulla mukaan kokeilemaan.

----------


## ealex

Varmasti on keskiviikkolenkki huomennakin klo 18:30 ja lähtöpaikkana on Lamminpään ulkoilumaja kun vielä ei ole latuja siellä.

----------


## petentic

Kokeillaas olisiko lyhyellä varoitusajalla lähtijöitä lauantaina klo 0930 Tesoman uimahallilta pitkähkölle länsilenkille. Suuntana lähtöpaikalta Kalkku - Kankaantaka - Halimaa - Alinenjärvi - Ylinenjärvi - Koukun maja, josta Julkujärvelle suinkin jos vielä reitin osaan, ja Julkujärveltä Pikku-Ahvenistolle ja Haukiluomaan, josta Tesomalle takaisin. Jossain 50 km tuntumassa lienee. Poikkeamat mahdollisia työmaa/latutilanne/reitin kunto huomioiden. Sellainen keskiviikkolenkkivauhti tai vähän reippaammin retkivauhtia.

----------


## ytte07

^Latuja tuskin joudutte väistelemään. Tänä vuonna ei tehty edes sitä pientä tekoladun pätkää kun viime vuonna sitä yritettiin kaatosateessa siellä koukulla ylläpitää...

Sen verran pitäny pakkasta että saattaapi jo suurin osa poluista olla hyvässä ajokunnossa.

----------


## znood

Lempäälänkierrolla näky porukkaa mutta vielä enempi näky jälkiä. Kuka tunnustaa ajaneensa nastarenkailla lähes saman lenkin tänään.
https://bikemap.finomena.fi/?share_code=2877419813714

"Selkeesti vuoden paras lenkki"

----------


## RMTB

Nyt syksyn ja ”talven” aikana on Tuomisentien kiertolenkki saanut melkoiset esteet. Hallitontinkin puolelle on ilmestynyt nyt viime viikkoina sorakasat juuri polun alun kohdalle. Kohta pääse läpi ollenkaan.

----------


## TimoP

^ Samaa ihmettelin viikko sitten. Onko kenelläkään mitään tietoa siitä, että mitä siellä nyt touhutaan?

----------


## pee

Tommosta perseilyähän se on ollut viimeiset pari vuotta. Sinne hakkuuaukean reunaan polkujen kohdalle on tehty hakkuujätteestä pitkät aidat. Aika kipeätä touhua mun mielestä. Joku silloin parisen vuotta sitten selvitteli kulkumahdollisuuksia, eikä ainakaan silloin sillä naapuritonttilaisella ollut ongelmia kulun kanssa ja hallitontilla taisi olla perusteena se, että siellä liikkuu koneita ja voi olla vaarallista, mutta liikkumista ei muistaakseni täysin kiellettykään. Joko jompi kumpi tai molemmat puhuvat paskaa, tai sitten on joku kolmas osapuoli, jolla riittää intoa pitää omia talkoita siinä kiertotontilla.

 Pääsisköhän hallin pohjoispuolelta kulkemaan vaikka jotenkin tolleen:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Harmi juttu,  asun itse aika lähellä tuota paikkaa. Ja noita voisi vaikka kotipoluiksi kutsua...

----------


## Tuumori

Sinne hallin pihaan on ajettu täytemaata syksyn aikana ja näyttää siltä, että siihen puuhataan jotain kaupungin väliaikaisvarastoa, nyt siellä on varastoituna valotolppia ja niiden betonianturoita. Liittyy varmaan alueen kehityshankkeeseen.
https://www.kangasala.fi/asuminen-ja...-kaava-nro-36/

----------


## pee

On taas se aika vuodesta, jolloin nakkikumi ei vältsyyn ole se paras ratkaisu maastopolulle. Joku ei-niin-nasakalla harkintakyvyllä varustettu yksilö oli käynyt lipsuttelemassa koko Selkämäen. Sitkeä kaveri.

----------


## mallat jari

Sunnuntaina makkaralenkille Ammejärven laavulle.Startti 10.00.Ajoaikaa noin 3h +paistoaika.Eli alle 4h lenkura.Lähtöpaikka Bauhaus P alue.Vauhti rauhallinen.Matka arvio noin 25-28km.Alkuun kierrellään Pirkkalaa ja siitä Peltsun kautta laavulle makkaralle.Omat eväät matkaan. Tervetuloa.

----------


## mallat jari

PORONPOLULLE LENKKIÄ.Sunnuntaina 15.3 Poronpolulle maastopyöräilee.Oli tossa WTdT ja makkaralenkillä puhetta jos vähän eri maisemissa ajettaisiin.Keli näyttäisi pikkupakkasta joten hyvää polkuu tarjolla.Startti Räyskälän ilmailukeskuksen p alue.Räyskäläntie 311.Eli Tampereelta startattaisiin n 8.00 pintaan ja katsottaisiin tarviiko kimppakyytejä sovitella.Ajettaisiin noin 5h ja nuotiolla lämmitettäisiin sopivaa evästä.Omakustanne.Matkavauhti sovitetaan porukan mukaan,ja maasto on helpomman oloista neulas polkuu sopivin maustein.Eli enempi varsinaista Poronpolkuu ja pikkasen Hämeen Ilvesreittii.Ilmoita jos oot tulossa.

----------


## petentic

Mainitaas jotta Kevyet Keskiviikkolenkit (TM) pyörivät edelleenkin ja kesäkauden meiningillä, eli Lamminpään majalta keskiviikkoisin klo 18.30. Eilen oli kaikkiaan 58 polkijaa, ja porukkaa jaettiinkin kahteen ryhmään (36 ja 22). Jälkimmäisen ryhmän jälki ja kuvia: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/5069451259

----------


## Kanuuna

Topintuvan Maastorallin 2020 Stravareitissä on ollut hämmennystä. Tästä videosta näkee koko tämänvuotisen reitin. 


https://youtu.be/YPsBRwfOB5s

----------


## Eilex

Moro! Uudehko Pirkanmaalainen täällä. Varmistelen onko kevyttä keskiviikkolenkkiä nyt 19.8? Lamminpään majan osoite näyttäisi olevan Velodromintie 45. Saako auton pysäköityä sinne tai onko vinkkejä mihin voisi pysäköidä lenkin ajaksi? Ilmoitellaanko lenkistä ja siihen liittyvästä jollain muulla foorumilla?

----------


## ytte07

Majahan kököttää siellä mäen päällä. Kun käännyt velodromintielle niin olet käytännössä hermeettisellä hiekkaparkkiksella. Vilkase vielä ite vaikka jollain ohjelmalla satelliittikuvaa niin asia selkeytyy. Jotain infoo löytänet kaupinkanuunat.net.

Lähetetty minun SM-A505FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Kevyt keskiviikkolenkki tänään klo 18.30 Lamminpään majalta... kopioin Facebook maastoon polje sivulta ja sieltä löytyy usein myös muita lenkkejä

----------


## Eilex

Kiitos vinkeistä ja lähteistä ytte07 ja izmo  :Hymy:

----------


## kh74

Katotaas saadaanko keskustelua tänne vanhalle foorumille enää.

Onko tuoretta havaintoa missä kunnossa kangasalan - pälkäneen polku on nyt? Ei liene ihan jääränniä kuten urbaanit polut mutta olisko norminakilla ajettavissa? Tai nastallakin ei siinä mitään jos kovaa on.

----------


## izmo

Eilen otin lapiolla omalta takapihalta tosta Kalliomäeltä sohjoa pois niin olihan se pohja jäätynyt ja kivempi ois ajaa nasta kumilla nyt just

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja Tuomisentien tilanne on nyt OK, sen voi tähän heittää.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Ajoin Kalliomäen päällä muutaman tamppaus jäljen ja nyt ei kannata vielä lapioida kun tulee jää näkyviin

----------


## znood

Kylläpäs oli joku käyttänyt aikaa lapion kanssa kun birgitta(hervannan suunnasta), koukkurahka ja makkarajärvelle oli koko matka lapioitu.
Baana oli silti pehmeä ja osittain vain läskeille sopiva mutta kovettunee piakkoin.

https://share.trailmap.fi/5979049474957

----------


## timoht

^Veikkaan (tiedän) että siellä on vaan lumikengillä tampattu ja sitten vedetty rengasta reitillä. Kovaa hommaa sekin..

----------


## jalo

Hyvä hyvä, nyt suojalla kun "läskipyöräilylegioona" kiertäisi reitin niin vois huomenna nakkikumilla lähtee ajeleen sinne.





> Kylläpäs oli joku käyttänyt aikaa lapion kanssa kun birgitta(hervannan suunnasta), koukkurahka ja makkarajärvelle oli koko matka lapioitu.
> Baana oli silti pehmeä ja osittain vain läskeille sopiva mutta kovettunee piakkoin.
> 
> https://share.trailmap.fi/5979049474957

----------


## Myrtillus

Jos et heti aamusta menisi. Äsken tampatessa oli vielä pehmeitä kohtia ja yksi läskikin ajoittain vielä kynti.
Viime viikon tuiskut teki aika ikävät tepposet avoimilla paikoilla.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kylläpäs oli joku käyttänyt aikaa lapion kanssa kun birgitta(hervannan suunnasta), koukkurahka ja makkarajärvelle oli koko matka lapioitu.
> Baana oli silti pehmeä ja osittain vain läskeille sopiva mutta kovettunee piakkoin.
> 
> https://share.trailmap.fi/5979049474957



Tänä vuonna etelä-mansen tamppaajien aktivistien lukumäärä on noussut, joka näkyy myös poluilla  Tuo lenkki on saanut paljon hellyyttä tänä talvena.
Jos on halukkuutta harrastaa lumikenkäilyä ja ulkoiluttaa kumielukkaa, niin minulle voi ilmoittautua!

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## timoht

Joskus kauan sitten lapioitiin ikean spååria tuolla lahdesjärvellä..aika järjetöntä hommaa vaikka ittekin osallistuin touhuun. Hauskaa puuhastelua sekin kummiskin oli. Tamppaus/renkaanveto on tämänpäivän versio tuosta talvipolkujen teossa.

----------


## Myrtillus

Lapiointi sopinee lyhyille pätkille, 15km lapiointia ei sovi enää mun kunnolle 

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kylläpäs oli joku käyttänyt aikaa lapion kanssa kun birgitta(hervannan suunnasta), koukkurahka ja makkarajärvelle oli koko matka lapioitu.
> Baana oli silti pehmeä ja osittain vain läskeille sopiva mutta kovettunee piakkoin.
> 
> https://share.trailmap.fi/5979049474957



No nyt on teräsbetonia... Kunnes tulee lunta tupaan.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

Näyttäis onneks tulevan vain muutama sentti huomenna.. la-su yönä sitten enemmän, ainakin tämänhetkisen ennusteen mukaan. Alanpa askarrella maastofillaria ajokuntoon niin pääsee huomenillalla testaamaan.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Näyttäis onneks tulevan vain muutama sentti huomenna.. la-su yönä sitten enemmän, ainakin tämänhetkisen ennusteen mukaan. Alanpa askarrella maastofillaria ajokuntoon niin pääsee huomenillalla testaamaan.



Jeps la-su välinen yö näyttää surkealta. Kovaa tuulta ja paljon lunta. Nyt siis kannattaa mennä, jos meinaa kovaa nähdä.

----------


## znood

> Tänä vuonna etelä-mansen tamppaajien aktivistien lukumäärä on noussut, joka näkyy myös poluilla  Tuo lenkki on saanut paljon hellyyttä tänä talvena.
> Jos on halukkuutta harrastaa lumikenkäilyä ja ulkoiluttaa kumielukkaa, niin minulle voi ilmoittautua!



Mulla on jo yks pelastusrengas vyötäröllä niin ei toista tarvi fillarin perään laahaamaan. Minkäslainen setuppi tuossa on kyseessä .. kuvaa ?

----------


## Myrtillus

> Mulla on jo yks pelastusrengas vyötäröllä niin ei toista tarvi fillarin perään laahaamaan. Minkäslainen setuppi tuossa on kyseessä .. kuvaa ?



Motonetistä kympillä riistanvetovaljaat, vähän köyttä ja pari hakaa. Rengasliikkeen takapihalta mieleinen elukka, esim R14. Renkaan sisään pohja laudanpaloista, jos haluaa. Tällöin voi lisätä helposti kuormaa esim vesikannulla tai lapioimalla täyteen lunta.
Jos paljon syviä kuoppia, niin sitten ontto puoli alaspäin, niin kuskaa enemmän lunta monttuihin.
Jalkaan TSL 227 lumikengät ja sauvat käteen.


Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

https://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/tampere

Pientä lumisadetta tulossa... kyllä se ikea spoorin lapio homma oli aika hommaa lumisena talvena kun alettiin uutta uraa tekeen puoöen metrin hankeen...

----------


## znood

> Motonetistä kympillä riistanvetovaljaat, vähän köyttä ja pari hakaa. Rengasliikkeen takapihalta mieleinen elukka, esim R14. Renkaan sisään pohja laudanpaloista, jos haluaa. Tällöin voi lisätä helposti kuormaa esim vesikannulla tai lapioimalla täyteen lunta.
> Jos paljon syviä kuoppia, niin sitten ontto puoli alaspäin, niin kuskaa enemmän lunta monttuihin.
> Jalkaan TSL 227 lumikengät ja sauvat käteen.



Tuollainen ei varmaan sähköläskillä vetämällä etene vai eteneekö ? Jos oltais ruotsissa niin reitit vois pohjata taajaman ulkopuolella moottorikelkalla ilman maanomistajan lupaakin. Tosin moottorikelkassa taitaa raidevälit olla kapeimmillaan jotain 90cm luokkaa ettei ihan hirveetä pujottelua pystyis tekemään. Silti esim Levin ja ylläksen talviulkoilureitit pohjataan/höylätään säännöllisesti kelkalla.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Tuollainen ei varmaan sähköläskillä vetämällä etene vai eteneekö ? Jos oltais ruotsissa niin reitit vois pohjata taajaman ulkopuolella moottorikelkalla ilman maanomistajan lupaakin. Tosin moottorikelkassa taitaa raidevälit olla kapeimmillaan jotain 90cm luokkaa ettei ihan hirveetä pujottelua pystyis tekemään. Silti esim Levin ja ylläksen talviulkoilureitit pohjataan/höylätään säännöllisesti kelkalla.



Snowdog taitaa olla se oikein laite tamppaamiseen. Onneksi luvitus pitää huolen siitä, että ei tarvitse sijoitaa vehkeeseen.

----------


## znood

> Snowdog taitaa olla se oikein laite tamppaamiseen. Onneksi luvitus pitää huolen siitä, että ei tarvitse sijoitaa vehkeeseen.



Kai sitä ihan hyvin menis snowhawkilla tai endurolla jossa ad boivin explorer tai vastaava telasarja. Samat lupahaasteet, eli antaa mennä vaan jos haluaa tampata. Kauhean usein ei kannata ajella jos ei ole maanomistajan kanssa sinut, mutta isoimpien lumipyryjen kylkeen varmaan vois kyllä availla  :Leveä hymy:  ilman että kukaan ees huomaa.

----------


## Boot

Mortonki. Oisko jotain ajettavassa kunnossa olevaa reittiä Tampere-Ikaalinen akselilla? Ensi viikko lomailemassa noilla suunnin. Läski todennäköisesti kulkineeksi.

----------


## izmo

Tampereen ympäristön polut on nyt ajettavissa vaikka nakkikumilla mutta jos Lamminpäästä lähtee Ikaalisen suuntaan niin luulen että Julkujärvelle ja Metsäkylään asti pääsee mutta sen jälkeen polut varmaan kapenee länteen päin mentäessä. Tänään kävin Pirkkalan metsissä ja polut on kovia pohjaltaan mutta missä aurinko on päässyt paistaan niin jäätä paikoin polulla ja edessä edes ois hyvä olla nastakumi

----------


## tikola

> Snowdog taitaa olla se oikein laite tamppaamiseen. Onneksi luvitus pitää huolen siitä, että ei tarvitse sijoitaa vehkeeseen.



Kotimainen vaihtoehto:

https://vaellan.com/

Mutta taitaa tuokin olla moottorikelkka, jolla ei saa missä tahansa ajaa. Hinta on jotain sähköläskin luokkaa, joten se puoli on realistinen.

----------


## kh74

Taitaa polut olla nyt nastarengaskunnossa seuraavan viikon.

Onko havaintoo missä kunnossa Makkarajärvi (rengasta vedetty?), Selkämäki, Solkivuori, Kaukajärvi -suunnan polut?

----------


## pee

Ainakin torstaina illalla Selkämäki - Pitkäahde - Hallila(eteläpuoli) - Karkunvuori - Lukonlahti - Suolijärvi - Haiharanvuori - Koukkurahka - Keissutie - Lintuhytti oli ihan timanttisessa kunnossa. Jokunen liukas paikka, mutta kauttaaltaan kova pohja.

----------


## izmo

Pirkkala Nuolialan koulu -Kaitajärven kota välillä noin 1 km jääpolkua ja 19 km pitävää kesäkumilla varauksella ajettavaa polkua ja yksi 1 km jää pinnalla olevaa asuntokadun tietä

----------


## kh74

Jotenkuten pääsi Topintuvalle saakka nakkikumilla. Vähän kapeeta paikoitellen. Metsäkylä, Pikku-Ahvenisto ja Teivaalanharju oikein hyvää. Nastat ei ihan välttämättömät.

----------


## jalo

Nyt on taas hyvä aika päivitellä trailmapin talvikarttaa. 
Sen kun sais jossain vaiheessa vielä ladattua garminiin.

----------


## izmo

Vielä voi parisen viikko mennä talvi poluilla mutta ennuste on lämmin ensi viikolla ja tänään päivällä huomas muutaman aurinko paikan menevän muusiksi. Vois kumminkin ennustaa että enenmän muuttuu polut nastakumi keliksi

----------


## kh74

Näin on. Eilen tuli ajeltua 68 kilsaa tampereen polkuja ja talutteluksi olis menny ilman nastoja monessa kohtaa.

Makkarajärvi / Viitastenperä hienoa settiä ja ilmankin nastoja voi pitää hauskaa, niinkuin monessa paikassa muuallakin mutta Kaupin rantapolku ja Suolijärvi on kyllä liukasta ja saa nastoillakin kattoo miten ajelee.

----------


## velib

Kauppi on nyt huippukunnossa, mutta rantapolulla tosiaan muutamassa paikassa oli nastasta hyötyä. Muualla pärjää ilmankin. Saa nähdä mitä tämän viikon plussakelit tekee, ei ainakaan paranna polkuja. Mutta aamuisin pakkasyön jälkeen kelpaa ainakin ajella.

----------


## Tiku77

Mites ootte menny sähköpyörällä suolijärven lenkin sen jyrkimmän rappusten kohdan? On meinaan pelottavan jyrkät portaat ja en välttämättä lähtis edes taluttaan niitä alaspäin saati ylöspäin. Onko se pahin kohta jotenkin kierrettävissä?

----------


## Jaquel´s

Moi,

Siitä rappusten vierestä ollaan ajettu. Muuta kiertoreittiä ei taida tähän kohtaan olla.

----------


## Tiku77

> Moi,
> 
> Siitä rappusten vierestä ollaan ajettu. Muuta kiertoreittiä ei taida tähän kohtaan olla.



Okei! Sehän on ihan pystysuora seinä siitä pahimmasta kohdasta :O

----------


## kh74

Jäätä pitkin ladun vieressä menee polku joka kiertää rappuspätkät.

----------


## Tiku77

> Jäätä pitkin ladun vieressä menee polku joka kiertää rappuspätkät.



Talvella se onnistuu noi. Kesällä vähän vaikeampi…

----------


## izmo

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...y%22:100%7D%5D

oisko mahdollisuus kesä aikaan käyttää pikkasen matkaa latupohjaa

----------


## Tiku77

> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...y%22:100%7D%5D
> 
> oisko mahdollisuus kesä aikaan käyttää pikkasen matkaa latupohjaa



Joo kartan perusteella on mahdollista siirtyä latupohjalle ennen noita vaikeampia paikkoja ja palata sen jälkeen takaisin polulle. Tätä täytyykin kokeilla.

----------


## znood

Kylläpäs oli maistuva päivän keitto uudella Kangasalan Kirkkoharjun näkötornin kahvilalla - Täydellinen välipala lenkille ja 7,6€ oli hintaa leivän ja kahvin kanssa. Nyt pääsee jo hyvin kun hiihtäjät kaikonneet ladulta.

----------


## Tiku77

> Kylläpäs oli maistuva päivän keitto uudella Kangasalan Kirkkoharjun näkötornin kahvilalla - Täydellinen välipala lenkille ja 7,6€ oli hintaa leivän ja kahvin kanssa. Nyt pääsee jo hyvin kun hiihtäjät kaikonneet ladulta.



Oliko vielä paljon lunta? Pystyykö käveleen?

----------


## znood

> Oliko vielä paljon lunta? Pystyykö käveleen?



Ei varmaan ennen takatalvea ollu juuri mitään mutta olin 2-16. päivät lapissa niin eipä osaa sanoa. Nyt taas pääsee.

----------


## Tiku77

Onkohan kirkkoharjun purtsilla ja poluilla vielä lunta?

----------


## znood

> Onkohan kirkkoharjun purtsilla ja poluilla vielä lunta?



1,5 viikkoa sit pääs jo ihan kohtuullisesti ajamaan - parissa paikkaa oli vähän jäätä muttei muuten pahasti

----------


## Tiku77

Onko tietoa pääseekö Hervannan Alppien päältä alas jotain helppoa reittiä? Helpoksi en lue niitä kapeita polkuja vaan lähinnä hiekkatien tyylisiä. Tiedän, että lukonmäkeä pitkin pääsee asfaltilla, mutta haen sille vaihtoehtoista reittiä.

Tarkoitus siis päästä kanjonin pohjalle hiekkatielle alppien päältä.

----------


## Tomos

Moro kaikille,

Missä päin tamperetta kannattaisi asua jotta olisi lähellä helpohkoja ja ennen kaikkea aika tasaisia maastopyöräreittejä? Voisi sisältää vaihtelevasti peruspolkuja, hiekkateitä, pururataa jne.

Ajatus tampereelle muuttamisesta on tullut taas ajankohtaiseksi niin voisi jo vähän etukäteen scouttailla paikkoja. Katselin jo että kaupissa(?) on ilmeisesti paljon ulkoilureittejä joita voi ajella pyörälläkin, mutta oli aika rankkaa juurakkoa ja kovia nousuja koko ajan. Ei oikein sovi matalalla sykkeellä ajeluun.

Kiitos!

----------


## velib

Tasaista ei ole kyllä oikein missään. Kauppia helpompia polkuja löytyy Länsi-Tampereelta Lamminpäästä lähtien kohti Ylöjärveä. Paljon latupohjaa ja helppoja polkuja. Ja mäkiä. Talvella tosin Kauppi on ykkönen, kun juurakkopolut tasoittuvat sopivalla kelillä lentobaanaksi. Hervannan eteläpuolelta taas löytyy paljon sorateitä ajettavaksi, mutta polut tuppaavat siellä päin olemaan hieman haastavia Kaupin tapaan. Myös Pirkkalan ja Lempäälän välissä on paljon sorateitä, mutta hieman haastavampia polkuja. Ja sinne taitaa olla tulossa moottoritie…

Niin, mainittakoon vielä että Kaupista Niihamaan ja siitä Kangasalan keskustaan asti kulkeva latupohja on melko tasaista. Kaupin lyhyemmät lenkit sen sijaan ovat mäkisiä.

----------


## Gargamel

> Missä päin tamperetta kannattaisi asua jotta olisi lähellä helpohkoja ja ennen kaikkea aika tasaisia maastopyöräreittejä? Voisi sisältää vaihtelevasti peruspolkuja, hiekkateitä, pururataa jne.



Neulaspolut kulkevat kaakko-luode -suuntaisen harjumuodostelman mukaan, helpoimmat juuri Ylöjärvelle ja Kangasalta Pälkäneelle päin kuten edellä kerrottiin.  Mäkiähän näillä reiteillä kyllä on ellei tyydy ajamaan tiukasti harjun päällä, eikä niitä voi oikein siltikään välttää.

Pururatoja ei täällä (pyöräilijän kannalta onneksi) juuri ole. 

Asuinpaikan ennaltasuunnittelu polkujen äärelle on kyllä fiksua.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vähän samoilla spekseillä itse asetuin tänne Kaukajärven takamaille. Ladut ja polut on tuossa aika lähellä. Mutta nyt on tännekin kaavailtu uutta teollisuus- ja asuinaluetta. Eli rajalinjan taakse, Kangasalan puolelle.

----------


## izmo

Pirkkalan metsään on tehty pururataa ja saa helpon lenkin myös siellä päin

----------


## HeZaH

Koskas seuraavan kerran Lamminpään Majalta lähtee keskiviikkolenkkejä?

----------


## znood

> Koskas seuraavan kerran Lamminpään Majalta lähtee keskiviikkolenkkejä?



Kaupin kanuunoiden sivujen mukaan joka keskiviikko klo 18:30 ?

----------


## HeZaH

> Kaupin kanuunoiden sivujen mukaan joka keskiviikko klo 18:30 ?



Sivuilla tuo on lukenut silloinkin, kun päättivät keskeyttää korona-aikana ne lenkit  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kanuunoiden Face sivut on aika hyvin hereillä ajankohtaisissa jutuissa.

----------


## Smooth

Kaikki ei käytä facea. Olis kiva jos tännekkin sais pientä infoo

----------


## kh74

Kanuunoitten Facebook on julkinen ja lenkkipäivitykset saa sieltä luettua ilman rekisteröitymistä ja tunnuksia. Tietty jos ei käytä Facebookkia edes sen vertaa.  :Hymy: 

Mä oon just tän verran tinkinyt periaatteistani.

----------


## kh74

Mites se muuten oli, oliko Koukkurahkan yli nyt rakennettu semmoset pitkospuut että siitä pääsee ajamalla läpi kesäisin? Eli Viitastenperän laavulta on suora ajettava reitti Vähä-Riutalle?

----------


## znood

> Mites se muuten oli, oliko Koukkurahkan yli nyt rakennettu semmoset pitkospuut että siitä pääsee ajamalla läpi kesäisin? Eli Viitastenperän laavulta on suora ajettava reitti Vähä-Riutalle?



Taitaa Viitastenperään päättyä pitkospuut, eikä jatku Koukkurahkalle. Sieltä pääsee sit Iso-Hervannantielle läpi aika kivasti vaikka onkin hiukan puskaa.
https://www.tampere.fi/sites/default...nkarttapdf.pdf

----------


## Lobo

Päivä Tampereella, mistä löytyy paras maastoreitti? 5-6h ajamista ilman suurempia siirtymiä. Valmista gpx:ää?

----------


## Gargamel

Helpot harjureitit suuntautuvat Lamminpään majalta luoteeseen tai Kyötikkälästä kaakkoon Pälkänettä kohti. Jälkimmäistä voi laajentaa lähtemällä jo Kaupista, mutta siinä voi eksyä latupohjalle tai juurakkokivikkopolkusokkeloon. 

Hervannasta etelään on Birgitan polkua jos haluaa haastaa itseään teknisemmissä paikoissa. Nokialla on myös paljon hieman jumppaisampaa polkua. 

OSM:ssa on ~kaikki polut, joten Trailmap.fi:stä vana katselemaan. Jälki.fi:ssä on jotain gpx:iä.

----------


## Late_h

> Päivä Tampereella, mistä löytyy paras maastoreitti? 5-6h ajamista ilman suurempia siirtymiä. Valmista gpx:ää?



Miten ois Tour de Tampere 2021 "rolling stones" ryhmän reitti, joka lähtee Teivolta ja tekee kierroksen Ylöjärven harjuilta Nokialle teknisempään maastoon ja takaisin. Alla linkki:

https://web.trailmap.fi/?share_code=21267366681980

----------


## izmo

Nokian reitin vois vielä jatkaa Alisenkallion Harjuniitynkallion Vesitorninkallion kautta Halimaankalliolle niin saa muutaman kilometrin lisää eikä oo huonoo maastoa

----------


## Lobo

Jesh, noita TdT-reittejä olenkin pohjaksi harkinnut. Valmista mieluummin tällä kertaa kun täysin vieras paikka. Jos vaikka rollareita kokeeksi jos se on parasta mitä Tampere tarjoaa  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Tänään kävin tosiaan katsoon onko hyvä toi Nokian länsipuolen kalliot ja Alisen uimarannalta lähtee opastettu kalliopolku siniset lätkät merkkinä mutta jos vieras maasto niin pikkasen voi olla hankaluuksia siirtyä Harjuniityn puolelle oikeesta kohtaa... sielläkin saa kalliopolkua vielä 4 km vaikka on uutta tönöö noussut

----------


## Lobo

Meinaatko tuota Ikävänmaan kierrosta. Eiköhän tuollainen bonus mahdu hyvin mukaan ja kartan mukaan osuu ihan kivasti reitille.

----------


## izmo

> Meinaatko tuota Ikävänmaan kierrosta. Eiköhän tuollainen bonus mahdu hyvin mukaan ja kartan mukaan osuu ihan kivasti reitille.



En ottaisi ihan kaikkia pätkiä Ikävanmaasta mutta voihan senkin mennä... tuolla Porin yhdystien toisella puolella kävin Muurainkalliolla ja se hyvää jos sinne osaa

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Helpot harjureitit suuntautuvat Lamminpään majalta luoteeseen tai Kyötikkälästä kaakkoon Pälkänettä kohti.



Tuo Pälkäne suunta alkoi kiinnostaa, asustan tässä Annalan takamailla, mutta koskaan en ole ajellut Kangasalan keskustan itäpuolella. Trailmapista katsoin niin vihreää viivaa oli hienosti Vehoniemelle päin, mutta nuo monet taajamien läpi ajelut ahdistaa. Niissä kun yleensä eksyy reitiltä ja aika menee polkujen alkupäiden etsimiseen.

----------


## Kläppi

Tuossa jo viimetalvena rakensin snowdog-tyylisen kamppeen talvipolkujen tallaamiseen. Kuntaankin olin yhteyksissä että saisi luvat maastoajoon ja ei torpattu ajatusta.
Edelleen ajatus tehdä reitti tulevana talvena ja sitä hieman kartoitettukin, kulkisi pääsääntöisesti nykyisillä poluilla. 
Värkki vaatii vielä viimeistelyä ym ja toinen projekti päällä mutta kyllä talvella täytys päästä kunnon spooreille. Laiskana kun ei jaksa rengasta vetää  :Hymy:

----------


## HeZaH

^kuulostaa hienolta ajatukselta.  :Hymy:   Pirkanmaalla ei kait(?) ole vielä ollut snowdogeilla tehtyjä reittejä?

----------


## izmo

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...dHkiOjEwMH1d-z

Kalliomäen avaus viime talvena lapiolla ei ollut laiskan hommaa mutta tarpeeksi lapio heilui niin sai 2 km uran  tehtyä hankeen....

----------


## jalo

Hyvä oli!

Lähetetty minun SM-G525F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## znood

alkanu taas tota lunta tippuun reilusti - tänään availtu sääksjärvi-asemakylä läskillä

----------


## Juuserneim

> alkanu taas tota lunta tippuun reilusti - tänään availtu sääksjärvi-asemakylä läskillä



Kiitos!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Onko koukkurahkalle päin kukaan availlut polkuja tälle talvea ? Onko suo jo jäässä ?

----------


## kh74

Viitastenperällä eilen kävelin jäällä ja kantoi hyvin. Pari vähän epäilyttävän näköistä kohtaa lahdella oli Hervantajärven selälle päin katsoessa…

Tiiä sitten miten se suo, mutta luntahan ei kauheesti oo niin ehkä sekin jo alkais olla.

----------


## kaakku

Ei ole osunut silmään ääriliikkeen postauksia tilanteesta suolla. Varmaan Maastoon polje! FB-ryhmästä löytyisi paras tieto.

----------


## znood

> alkanu taas tota lunta tippuun reilusti - tänään availtu sääksjärvi-asemakylä läskillä



Tänään loistokunnossa myös. Kun sen joku viitsii avata niin yleensä pysyy sitten auki koko talven.

----------


## Juuserneim

Lempäälässä Sääksjärvi-Asemakylä väli huippukunnossa. Samoin Rajajärven viereinen kalliopolku hienossa kunnossa. Kannistontien ja junaradan välinen suora tampattu kolmeen kertaan, joten sekin täysin ajettavassa kunnossa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

Koukkurahkallakin näytti olevan talvikiekka tehtynä. Joka paikka ei ole vielä jäätynyt, mutta kierroksen pääsee jo parissa paikkaa jalkautumalla. Kuten kuvasta näkee vedenpitävät kengät on melko suositeltavat. Jääreitit alkaa olla pienemmillä järvillä jo ajettavissa. Ainakin Höytämöllä, Hervantajärvellä ja Suolijärvellä oli jo liikuttu.

----------


## znood

kaupin merkityt baanat oli loistavassa kunnossa tänään vaikka muualla sakkasi ...

----------


## velib

> kaupin merkityt baanat oli loistavassa kunnossa tänään vaikka muualla sakkasi ...



Ilmeisesti sen verran jäässä ettei ole mennyt sohjoksi? Ajattelin ettei poluille olisi nyt mitään asiaa, mutta hyvä jos tosiaan on näin.

----------


## Juuserneim

Tänään käytiin Asemakylässä lumikenkäilemässä reittejä auki. Nyt odotellaan oakkasia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

Koukkurahkalla länsipuoli oli jo hyvässä jamassa, mutta itäpuoli ei ehtinyt jäätyä ennen suojakelejä. Nyt on sulia kohtia vähän joka puolella eikä lumikenkäkään pysy kaikkialla pinnalla. Pakkasia toivelistalla...

----------

